#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-23
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  remember that troll the other day?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: which one? i meet a new one all the time
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  the one in ubuntu-ve?
<effie_jayx> sortadi
<effie_jayx> I got to meet him in person
<nalioth> ah, interesting
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  ever happened to you?
<nalioth> fortunately, no.
<effie_jayx> lol
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  the guy was quite impressed ... he is used to dealing with mediocre ops :P
* effie_jayx get cocky
<effie_jayx> s
<nalioth> :)
<Flannel> Anyone awake?  could use some help in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<unimatrix9> good morning here
<unimatrix9> is there some one awake?
<rob> yes, whats up?
<unimatrix9> well i got a bit of a problem, yesterday i got banned ( for good reason i guess ) could i get an unban, or how should i correct it, whats your advise?
<unimatrix9> the channel is ubuntu, main helpp
<unimatrix9> or can i get some info on how long this ban will be?
<rob> actually it wasn't that long ago, best to wait for the op who set it to remove it
<unimatrix9> okey...
<unimatrix9> is there an way to get info on the length of time of the ban?
<unimatrix9> msg server?
<rob> well, someone here probably has access to the tracker, I think I do but it has been a while since I've accessed it
<unimatrix9> hmm, okey, well i will wait four day's and then if the ban is not gone , i can contact here again?
<rob> @btlogin
<rob> bah, no ubotu in here..
<elkbuntu> rob, you can log into him via PM
<elkbuntu> unimatrix9, that was the second time you were banned for being disrespectful, so yes, wait a few days for the ban to be removed
<rob> elkbuntu, ah nice
<rob> the log font is terrible though :)
<elkbuntu> the second time in so many hours, too.
<elkbuntu> rob, i'm taking it that you have not previewed gutsy yet :
<unimatrix9> yes, true, it was not that much of a crime, but any way , i will wait, thanks for the info...
<elkbuntu> the font dpi goes to muck sometimes ;)
<rob> elkbuntu, if you are refering to that web site about the previews, I couldn't find the download link
<elkbuntu> unimatrix9, shitstirring in a 1000+ person channel is something we do take seriously. it's hard enough for people to be heard for actual issues without someone being silly
<unimatrix9> sure i understand that...
<unimatrix9> i was actually asking if people liked the idea of having an keynote for ubuntu gutsy, or new promotional video's that show its new possibilities...
<unimatrix9> that seemed to be off topic..
<unimatrix9> well any way, i will stop complaining, thanks for your time, and hope to see you all soon...again..
<unimatrix9> :)
<Hobbsee> that's not the topic for gutsy
<Hobbsee> nor is it a support related issue
<unimatrix9> ok
<Hobbsee> er, sorry, the place for gutsy discussion
<unimatrix9> gutsy was an example
<unimatrix9> thanks for your time, have an nice day!
<Myrtti> that agent fella is annoying
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<xaviercl> eyyyyyy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> we've got a spammer in #ubuntu...
<mc44> k-line him!
<jrib> call the staff on him
<alindeman> Where?
<PriceChild> alindeman, don't worry, its just jend.a calling people in for an ubuntu quiz :)
<alindeman> :-) Oh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* jarle is ready to be tested for FixDCCExploit...
<nalioth> jarle: ok
<jrib> jarle: you passed, are you still banned from #ubuntu?
<jarle> jrib: good to go now...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ubuntu-geek implemented a new feature at the bottom of the forums frontpage today... someone might be abusing it... :P
<jdong> PriceChild: I think it's quite amusing :)
<jdong> I mean err... this is unacceptable
<mc44> PriceChild: whats that?
<jdong> mc44: look at bottom of the index
<mc44> jdong: I'm clearly blind :/
<jdong> mc44: most searched keywords...
<jdong> look at the gigantic bold one :)
<Pici> mc44: automatix sucks
<PriceChild> mc44, ah it only shows up for logged in users
<jdong> ah
<mc44> ooh
<jdong> err...
* jdong sees if ryan's online
<PriceChild> he isn't
<jdong> honestly I bet his reaction will be the same as my intial one :)
<mc44> ah yes, thats better
<mc44> it's network effects, people click on the big bold one :P
<mneptok> no to montion it's true
<Pici> Also spandex is on that list... /me shrugs
<mneptok> *mention
<jdong> Pici: lol I don't wanna know what people search for on the forum :)
<jdong> unfortunately I hve to see it quite often
* mc44 searches for "jdong pr0n"
<jdong> lol
<mneptok> Pici: i have a crawler that indexes all Ubuntu-related sites for any mention of spandex.
<Pici> mneptok: You would.
* mneptok shakes it like he just don't care
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-24
<mneptok> me gets the "irc ops bondage" term to the list and stops.
<mneptok> + /
<Pici> . . .
<jrib> "root password" is most searched... I think the default wallpaper should say in big red letters "There is not root password, use sudo!"
<mc44> This is not the security model you are looking for
<mc44> the results for spandex are sadly lacking
<Pici> You want to see Linux users in spandex?
<mneptok> i want to see Richard Stallman running on a hot beach in Spandex. in slow motion.
<mc44> I suppose that's one way to go
<mneptok> i feel myself questioning my heterosexuality and need a jump-start.
<mneptok> "Hey ... maybe sex with a guy would OH MY SWEET LORD JEBUS IT BURNS!"
<Burgundavia_> mneptok: you are scaring my future children
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Burgundavia_: get your monitor out of your pants.
* mneptok 1  |  Amaranth 0
<Burgundavia_> mneptok: but I likes it there :)
<mneptok> DPI != drops per inch
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> people joining #ubuntu with names ending "FAG"... *braces*
<PriceChild> !staff
<PriceChild> bleh
<PriceChild> rob, awake?
<PriceChild> jenda, perhaps? :)
<Pumpernickel> nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul
<Pumpernickel> (yay logs)
<rob> yes?
<PriceChild> had what appeared to be spambots in #ubuntu...
<PriceChild> one of them started so i removed them all
<PriceChild> just want to make sure someone "up there" is aware :)
<rob> got em
<PriceChild> Thankies :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> good morning folks
<jdong> morning? it's 02:00 :D
<jdong> I should be asleep
<jdong> but I'm too busy ripping off amazon
<jdong> yay price errors.
<Myrtti> [09:02]  < jdong> morning? it's 02:00 :D
<jdong> Myrtti: oh come on, that's not "morning" :P
<Myrtti> I've been up for 3:15 hours, been doing my bike ride (55mins, 15,33km's), showered, had my porridge, done my hair and did make up and came to work :-)
<jdong> cool
<jdong> meanwhile I'm here refreshing order status pages seeing if amazon bails on me :)
<elkbuntu> jdong, any good price errors?
<jdong> elkbuntu: meh, it's a radar detector, not something most people are interested in
<jdong> but something about these things appeals to my EE geekiness
<jdong> and it's definitely not because I'm a maniac speeder....
<elkbuntu> haha. i did use the term 'good' :
<jdong> but $220 -> $28
<jdong> silly pricing mistakes :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<jdong> I created a temporary $35 CC
<jdong> and it went through
<elkbuntu> how many did you get?
<jdong> just one
<jdong> I'm not gonna spend my entire paycheck becoming a warehouse of radar detectors :D
<jdong> lol
<elkbuntu> just think of the resale profits!
<jdong> lol exactly
<jdong> "Jdong, I Promise u I'll Pay 4 the Detector and Shipping Both Wayz If u Order a 2nd 1 and It Doezn't Get Canceled... "
<jdong> how about this... I'll buy you one if you can use TWICE as many numbers inyour next reply.
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> yeah, that line was no where near convincing
<jdong> well, I'm a generous person, but not that generous :)
<elkbuntu> no, the line before that
<jdong> ah :)
<jdong> the most concerning part is..... this guy has 740 posts on a deals forum....
<jdong> and every single post is like that
<elkbuntu> lol
<jdong> and nobody else on the boards is like that
<jdong> I don't know if he's seriously lacking in self-consciousness....
<jdong> but now I'm gonna tell mommy  "See? it's GOOD to be self-consciously paranoid!"
<elkbuntu> !staff | schmuck is a spammer
<elkbuntu> oh great. a non-functional bot
<jdong> what a great nick too
<elkbuntu> * [Schmuck]  (n=rebtad@129.63.51.106): rebtad
<elkbuntu> * [Schmuck]  #kierra #ubuntu-women
<elkbuntu> * [Schmuck]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<elkbuntu> * [schmuck]  End of WHOIS list.
<jdong> lol
<elkbuntu> he conveniently disappeared after i banned, too
<jdong> that's a good thing :)
<elkbuntu> rob, while you're awake ^^
<rob> elkbuntu, whats the problem with him?
<rob> spam? have you got logs?
<elkbuntu> spammer
<elkbuntu> <Schmuck> Were living in the age of big things. Big planes, big buildings, big trucks. Big penises. Everybody can join the trend and pick one of the many methods to enlarge his penis
<elkbuntu> in #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> lovely
<elkbuntu> probably not spammer as general nuisence
<rob> elkbuntu, probably, if he continues to annoy other channels or dodges your ban let me know
<elkbuntu> rob, if he returns, i'll let you know
<rob> :)
<jdong> wouldja look at that... tracking number.
<jdong> I am good.
<jdong> ok, bedtime :)
<rob> ppa sounds good, though its nothing one couldn't set up on their own server themselves
<Myrtti> agent again
* jenda points people towards the new "most popular searches" feature at the bottom of the ubuntuforums.org site :D
<jdong> jenda: HEHE
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> I have no idea how to fix that
<jdong> oh darn
<jdong> I seen to have forgotten how to write mysql queries.
<jdong> oh well
<jdong> it is bedtime.
<jdong> enjoy :)
<jdong> lol seriously, that feature will probably be removed due to these kinds of googlebombings ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<jenda> jdong: oh come on :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> just an fyi, there's a bot in #kubuntu by the nick of aldcor and users are getting annoyed at its keepalive posts.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> hm?
<jussi01> the guy in +1...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ah yes.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: this guy is on crack :(
<jussi01> yeah, was just gonna say that..
<Pici> Hobbsee: I remember hearing someone talk about eagles something trolling in some other channel
* Hobbsee already muted him in all the development channels
<Hobbsee> Pici: that was probably me
<Pici> It very well may have been
<jussi01> yeah, he was kicked from motu the other day
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yes :)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: no, not kicked.  muted.
<Hobbsee> unless someone else kicked him
* Hobbsee could just forward him back to #kubuntu too
<jussi01> no, someone kicked him
<Hobbsee> oh neat
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<jussi01> brb
<Hobbsee> ubot3_: btlogin
<ubot3_> Factoid btlogin not found
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i only see one in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh neat, where he pasted the same thing over and over.
* Hobbsee wonders why ubotu is not in here
<Hobbsee> jussi01: that doesnt show it
<Hobbsee> jussi01: incidently, it's kinda cool that any of your previous sessions to the bantracker will also log you in
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jdong> /Users/jdong/Music/Chopin - Complete Piano Works/Chopin - The Chopin Experience Vol4 - Ch/4-18 Valse, Op.64 no.2.m4a
<jdong> is this totally unlike me? :D
<jdong> oops wrong  channel
<Pici> Yes, totally.
<jdong> but still, good song :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ishock_> Test please
<ishock_> Test please
<ishock_> Test please
<ishock_> Test please
<ishock_> Test please
<ishock_> EXCUSEM E
<mc44> ah he decided to evade the ban instead :)
<PriceChild> mc44, grrr
<nalioth> PriceChild: GRRR
<mc44> rawr
<PriceChild> eek... did you test him earlier? :s
<PriceChild> I didn't see anything in -ops so...
<PriceChild> I should take that banforward off shouldn't I :)
<PriceChild> or are you growling at me randomly just cuz and I haven't actually done something silly...
<PriceChild> I am not being silly :)
<PriceChild> You make me so paranoid nalioth :)
<nalioth> i'm growling at you cuz you growled at mc44
<nalioth> take a chill pill
* mc44 purrs at PriceChild 
* PriceChild wonders whether to remove/ban/forward "iShock" from #ubuntu too...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-25
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> living on tiptoe, waiting for the next step. the wages of death or the life of a swivelhead.
<Pricey> never fear... naliot.h is here
<nalioth> i'm devolved down to a header file, now, Pricey ?
<Pricey> I didn't wanna ping you and distract you :)
<Seeker`> #include <naliot.h>?
<effie_jayx> hehe
<mneptok> nalioth: better than being tonyyaruss.o
<mneptok> he's just a sex object
<nalioth> i reckon
<mneptok> you're hot when you use words like "reckon"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Nafallo> #ubuntu-devel need some help :-)
<Nafallo> doesnothelp is the flooder.
<Nafallo> !ircop
<nalioth> Nafallo: it's !staff
<nalioth> and it's been taken care of
<Nafallo> ah, thanks :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Hmm.
<Pici> Did we just have an attack with bots starting with DESU?
<nalioth> Pici: not 'just', but in the last few hours, yes
<Pici> nalioth: Yeah, I just noticed the timestamp
<Pici> Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mneptok smothers Hobbsee in venom and roses
<Hobbsee> mneptok!
<mneptok> HOBBSEE!
<Hobbsee> :)
<tonyyarusso> why is mneptok talking about me in erm, questionable ways?
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  he always talk about all of us... :S
<effie_jayx> I wonder what kind of header file I would be
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: where's he talking?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: 20:13 UCT-5
<tonyyarusso> here
* Hobbsee sees no mneptok talking here
<Hobbsee> oh, earlier
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<phreck_> ALright
<phreck_> I was just banned from Ubuntu, and im wondering why
<phreck_> tonyyarusso: THink we could work this out?
<tonyyarusso> ya
<phreck_> Well, i was banned from Ubuntu, which i frequent, and i dont know why.
<phreck_> I was wondering if i offended you/did something wrong.
<tonyyarusso> phreck_: It was in response to your usage of the term "fag".
<phreck_> Ah.
<phreck_> Noted.
<phreck_> THink i could ocme back in?
<phreck_> Im not any sort of trouble maker, slip of the tongue, figuratively speaking.
<tonyyarusso> Just wanted to have a quick chat here first - do you recognize why that may not be quite #ubuntu-appropriate sort of usage though?
<phreck_> I do now yes
<phreck_> Im sorry, wont let it happen again.
<phreck_> TOo many years of IRC drudgery, kind of forget that certain places have rules.
<tonyyarusso> hehe, sure
<phreck_> =D
<phreck_> So then, whats the verdict =P
<tonyyarusso> 'k, that's all I really need to hear for now - just try to be careful
<phreck_> will do bro
<tonyyarusso> Thanks
<tonyyarusso> doh - why is there a troll now when I was about to go to bed :S
<tonyyarusso> tritium: 'parently "yes"
<tritium> :)
* tritium is also getting ready for bed
<Tm_P> hi kids
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> hei, can someone remind me of the quick way to join a channel on another network?
<Hobbsee>  /join foo?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: but if its not on freenode....
<jussi01> ?
<Hobbsee> connection, quick connect
<Myrtti> jussi01: depends on your client
<jussi01> hmmm, can i just put ircnet in there? or does it need a full address?
<jussi01> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> full addres
<Hobbsee> s
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: that's where versioning him comes in handy
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: but I dislike doing it without permission ;-/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> thanks Hobbsee and everyone. im in now
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone tell me where i can get a bot for my friends irc channel? I just need something simple that we can put a few @chuck's and stuff into,,,
<Hobbsee> jussi01: supybots are usually good for that
<jussi01> Hobbsee: should i google that or are you going to tell me more... ;)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i wasnt planning to
<Hobbsee> jussi01: so yes, google
<jussi01> hehe
* jussi01 was being extra lazy :P
<Tm_P> hi kids
<jussi01> hi Tm_P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> anyone here?
<Hobbsee> no
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  yes you are
<Hobbsee> oh.  okay then.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<GrahamA> I contest.
<PriceChild> Hey GrahamA.
<GrahamA> Hello, I contest
<PriceChild> *points other interested ops to latest ban in #kubuntu on the bantracker*
* Hobbsee looks in
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: got a starting time?
<Pici> oo
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, 17:10.... check out the comment at 17:15:25 as a hilight
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: thanks
* Pici waits for Hobbsee's reaction
<Hobbsee> Pici: i'll withold a reaction until i read the entire thing.
<Pici> Okay :)
<GrahamA> PriceChild: Huh?
<PriceChild> GrahamA, please be patient while people look over the logs :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: why did elite not get the boot too?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I was only reading at the end... and have only checked graham's comments through... *scans elite's comments*
* Hobbsee gives elite the boot
<GrahamA> That doesn't sound promising at all...
<PriceChild> Sounds fair.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I stand behind Riddell's decision, your opinion?
<Hobbsee> they're equally at fault there.
<Hobbsee> personally, i'd advise that GrahamA reads http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/issues/issue_17/109-OMG-Girlz-Don-t-Exist-on-teh-Intarweb-1
<GrahamA> Hobbsee: I wasn't being serious...
<Hobbsee> GrahamA: you do realise that people took you seriously there
<Hobbsee> GrahamA: and you do realise that you insult any girls, and various men there too, on irc, with your comments.
<GrahamA> Yes... honest I don't mean bad... I just get taken seriously more than I need to be.
<Hobbsee> this is irc.  it is a text based medium.
<GrahamA> I know girls exist on the internet, my old rtcw clan leader was some french lady.
<Hobbsee> so, you just decided to have a go at them anyway.
<GrahamA> I can't win here can I?
<Hobbsee> unsure.  i'm trying to figure out in what universe those comments would be allowed.
<GrahamA> You obviously have never been to a chan website...
<PriceChild> chan website?
<GrahamA> nchan where n is a number
<GrahamA> Just image boards of... unmoderaned chaos...
<Hobbsee> GrahamA: the fact that that conduct is acceptable on 4chan doesnt make it acceptable here.
<GrahamA> I never said it did.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<GrahamA> Ok, I won't argue with being kicked or anything, but does it have to be a permenant ban?
<PriceChild> GrahamA, We never said it was permenant.
<GrahamA> It doesn't say it isn't.
* Hobbsee notes that there are a few females who have direct access to GrahamA's hard drive.
* Hobbsee also notes that GrahamA is in trouble, if he believes that they cant be trusted.
<GrahamA> Hobbsee: For the thousandth time, if people listen to me, that's NOT WHAT I SAID
<Hobbsee> although, i should tell elite that as well.
<GrahamA> I was saying I don't know many girls on the internet.
<GrahamA> How long is this ban?
<Hobbsee> [01:15]  <GrahamA> I'm not implying all girls are rubbish at computers, I'm just saying majority don't have a fucking clue.
<Hobbsee> oh, so that was the highlight
<Hobbsee> [01:12]  <GrahamA> elite101: Why didn't you pass along the infamouse windows deltree command?
<Hobbsee> ^ is also against the coc, at a stretch
<GrahamA> XP doesn't have the deltree command...
<GrahamA> And I know elite wouldn't do it anyway.
<GrahamA> I know him a bit.
<PriceChild> GrahamA, The ban will be removed in due time. I don't think any further discussion here with you will benefit either of us.
<Hobbsee> GrahamA: btw - your small circle of people that you know doesnt necessarily correspond to reality.  *shrugs*
<GrahamA> Hobbsee: Never said it did, ever.
<elkbuntu> GrahamA, except when you posted a potentially dangerous command in a channel of about 1000 people and tried to excuse it with 'but i know the other guy'
<Hobbsee> GrahamA: just that "girls arent on irc".  which is a global statement.  meh, symantecs.
<Hobbsee> er, symantics
<GrahamA> I know I have done wrong, I don't mean to offend people
<GrahamA> I am sorry.
<PriceChild> Then please accept the punishment and wait out the ban.
<GrahamA> I am going to.
<Hobbsee> still, as for why the two of you were that far offtopic in that channel, and thought it was acceptable, i'll never know.
<GrahamA> It was a slow morning.
<Hobbsee> ....
<Hobbsee> people dont talk *because* of other people talking crap like you guys were, because they think "oh, maybe this isnt for support after all"
<GrahamA> We did ask.
<GrahamA> I do that sometimes, I ask people if they need help.
<elkbuntu> GrahamA, please desist now, or you will be removed from this channel as well.
<GrahamA> I'm going now.
<GrahamA> I'm just proving something for myself, again, no disrespect meant.
<GrahamA> Goodbye.
<pleia2> ugh
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm always amazed by how often taht link comes in handy..
<pleia2> I'd never seen it before, it's great (well, not great, but you know what I mean)
<pleia2> sad truth
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
* Hobbsee likes the fact that she has access to his HD :P
* pleia2 snickers
<pleia2> gg telling a female core dev that women are clueless about computers
<Hobbsee> yeah :)
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: How do you have access to his HD?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: core dev
<pleia2> she has access to ALL our harddrives ;)
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: i can upload to anywhere in ubuntu, unassisted
<mc44> And bring you all down! MUHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
<pleia2> :D!
<elkbuntu> mc44, that does include you, remember
* mc44 watches Hobbsee pet her white cat
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mc44> elkbuntu: I'm doomed anyway
* Hobbsee wants the white cat from sevilla
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you realise that white cat was sleeping in the ashtrays, right?
<PriceChild> the one sladen impersonated?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: after it got washed, of course
<Hobbsee> yeah
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, the one sladen was trying to catch to throw in the pool, yes
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i believe you'd have to fight oli for it though
<PriceChild> mean man :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: true that
<PriceChild> http://flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499393791/ :D
<PriceChild> http://flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499335852/ there's the one i was looking for
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-21
 * popey hugs Myrtti 
 * Myrtti hugs popey back
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, KDB9000 said: ubottu: what is the problem?
<Myrtti> enough of leachin popeys 3G... greets from wolves. keep the house standin up until tuesday
<popey> @_
<popey> :) even
<Myrtti> Luv ya all. die to poåular request, u-ops *didn't* have a group hug,
<Myrtti> tatah.
<SNuxoll> someone mind banning James|Lappy in -ot, he just left......
<qobblyqu> hi
<qobblyqu> no one around, then?
<nickrud> what's up qobblyqu
<qobblyqu> http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/sortChannel/channel=%23ubuntu-offtopic seems to be logging parts of the ubuntu-offtopic conversations
<qobblyqu> are we aware of this?
<nickrud> qobblyqu no, I wasn't. Not sure if anyone is, I'll bring it up with the right people
<qobblyqu> thanks
<nickrud> qobblyqu no, thank you
<gnomefreak> i wonder if its that dmsg guy
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> gnomefreak: The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> seems older than that ...
<gnomefreak> lets find out who is logging it ;) i have 15 minutes or so
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm thats alot of channels
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu is included in it
<gnomefreak> well lets wait and see what he says
 * gnomefreak cant view .so in terminal what encoding is it?
<gnomefreak> UTF8 i thought
<sajes> There's a guy named "James|lappy" that keeps coming in #ubuntu-offtopic periodically and spamming for people to join his server and abusing ubottu.
<sajes> He's gone at the moment, but he'll most likely be back.
<gnomefreak> sajes: its better to let us know before he leaves ;) ill be around a bit i will scroll
 * gnomefreak would like to warn him before i ban him
<sajes> gnomefreak: I was watching TV when he was actively doing it this time.
<gnomefreak> sajes: i know i dont expect you to always be watching but ive seen this 2 times in this channel and both times he was gone but i will keep eye open while im online
<gnomefreak> maybe 5 minutes if im lucky but today has been a crap of a day
<sajes> gnomefreak: Thanks. I'm going to go back to watching TV :)
<gnomefreak> saok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, cody-somerville said: !gettingstarted is <reply> A great place to start your MOTU adventure is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<nickrud> !gettingstarted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gettingstarted
<nickrud> !gettingstarted is <reply> A great place to start your MOTU adventure is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<nickrud> !gettingstarted > cody-somerville
<ubottu> cody-somerville, please see my private message
<ubottu> In ubottu, cody-somerville said: !kudos is <reply> Thanks!
<ubottu> In ubottu, cody-somerville said: xubuntu-compiz is <reply> You can find an excellent tutorial on how to configure Xubuntu with compiz at http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<SNuxoll> I need to remember to /part here when I'm done.....
<danc3> is anyone here aware that the two Floodbots are battling each other (again) over the +J/-J command in the main #ubuntu channel...?
<Pici`> ...
<Hobbsee> come on ops, you're supposed to be around.
<Pici`> Yes, we know
<danc3> ok, is anyone doing anything about it?
<Hobbsee> danc3: *raises eyebrow*
<Hobbsee> i thought you were watching the channel.
<danc3> I see Hobbsee is trying
<danc3> yes
<danc3> but it just keeps happening
<Pici`> I just got here
<Hobbsee> i'ts not happening now.
<Hobbsee> that i've seen, anyway
<danc3> well, yes, after you turned off Floodbot 1
<Pici> They're automatic
<Hobbsee> correct.
<Hobbsee> floodbot 3 appears to be the one that wants control, so it can have it.
<danc3> well, one is apparently set up to turn mode +J on, and the other is set up to turn it off.  That doesn't seem correct to me.
<Hobbsee> it's not.
<danc3> ok
<Hobbsee> as in, it's not set to do that.
<Hobbsee> they usually work, but sometimes screw up
<danc3> well, it must be, because if they're both activated, that's what happens
<Hobbsee> afaik, only one is supposed to be op'd at once.
<Hobbsee> LjL: poke
<danc3> the real question becomes whether you want mode +J on or not...
<Hobbsee> we tend to, yes.
<Hobbsee> and have it automatically changing, based on the people numbers.
<Pici> And other factors
<Hobbsee> yes
<danc3> understood...  just don't see why you'd need two Floodbots at once, I guess
<danc3> anyway, thanks for fixing it, toodle-ooo
<ubottu> In ubottu, cody-somerville said: xfce-panels is <reply> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Hobbsee> !xfce-panels is <reply> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
 * jussi01 yawns
 * jussi01 pokes and prods Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee attacks jussi01 with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Ive something cute for you to see... want to see?
<Hobbsee> yes :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080721-114021-20072008320.jpg
<Hobbsee> very cute :)
<jussi01> its so funny when he is uncurling like that
<Hobbsee> yup :)
<Flannel> hmmm.  Who do I talk to regarding "You've joined too many channel" errors?
<jussi01> Flannel: a freenode staffer - nalioth could do it, or PriceChild I assume
<gnomefreak> pricechild is staff?
<gnomefreak> oh god help us ;) j/k pricey
<jussi01> gnomefreak: rofl
<jussi01> lolcatz :P:P http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/view.aspx?ciid=1589588
<gnomefreak> bty has james|lappy come back in -ot yet today?
<jussi01> havent seen him, but havent been looking either
<jussi01> gnomefreak: who is he?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: someone that kept coming in and spamming about his server and talking crap about ours or our channels or whatever it was
<gnomefreak> everytime i was told he had left i was gonna warn him before banning him
<jussi01> gnomefreak: ahh...ok - I notice that james_bomb is using the real name "New Now Know How" why do I remember that as a nick?
<gnomefreak> it was banned but it blocked out all chatzilla clients
<jussi01> ahah
<gnomefreak> cant remember nick that made us ban it
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Im circulating this virally, so just so you know - there is an @mark function in ubottu - please use it!!
<gnomefreak> why do i keep getting 06:40 <      gnomefreak > !info firefox-2 edgy
<gnomefreak> 06:40 <          ubottu > 'edgy' is not a valid distribution
<gnomefreak> its not only edgy
<gnomefreak> mark?
<jussi01> is edgy supported stiil?
<gnomefreak> can you explain
<jussi01> gnomefreak: example:
<gnomefreak> good question
<jussi01> @mark gnomefreak because he deserves a mark (test)
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> yeah until 9.04
<jussi01> gnomefreak: now go look at the bt
<jussi01> stdin: ping?
<gnomefreak> can i have link
<jussi01> gnomefreak: for?
<gnomefreak> bantracker
<gnomefreak> i never got it when bots changed
<jussi01> gnomefreak: do @btlogin
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<jussi01> gnomefreak: did you get the pm?
<gnomefreak> wasnt sure if you migrated that as well
<gnomefreak> jussi01: and the point of mark is?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: for adding comments - when you ban or after.
<gnomefreak> ok i think ill try it next ban
<gnomefreak> is 7.10 edgy or fiesty?
<gnomefreak> feisty
<jussi01> gnomefreak: if i understand correctly, edgy was supported for 18 months - that meant till april this year...
<jussi01> gutsy
<gnomefreak> ah
<jussi01> rofl
 * gnomefreak CRS
<jussi01> edgy was 6.10
<jussi01> gnomefreak: which client you use?
<gnomefreak> irssi
<jussi01> with autobleh?
<gnomefreak> the newest i think
<gnomefreak> i got it from damn i cant remember shit today
<gnomefreak> i got it from ikonia
<gnomefreak> had to look at nick list
<jussi01> gnomefreak: autobleh also allows you to add a reason at the time of ban ie. /abrn nick reason here
<gnomefreak> abr allowed me to do it to  but i think if i left it out it would use default
<bazhang> !xfce-panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels  | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, edgy is not supported.
<Hobbsee> anymore
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know
<gnomefreak> i was mixed up on version 6.10 and 7.10
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yay it works
<jussi01> Hobbsee: please note the above conversation about @mark :)
<Hobbsee> mmm kay
<Hobbsee> anyone know the answer to mdz in -meeting?
<joejaxx> could someone that has a blog on planet remove my blog from the list? :P
<stdin> jussi01: pong?
<Pici> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, phracker said: ubottu: what is the most secure ftp server
<Pici> taken care of... I hope.
<bazhang> language chan for ukraine?
<Pici> It would be #ubuntu-ua, I dont know if that exists though
<bazhang> it exists but only one user
<bazhang> actually none now that I parted
<jpds> phracker: http://wooledge.org/mywiki/FtpMustDie
<Pici> ugh, I HATE ASC vs BIN
<Pici> hate hate hate
<TheSheep> now, now
<bazhang> phew
<TheSheep> hate leads to suffering
<Pici> If FTP is going to be the one suffering, I'm all for it
 * jpds thinks we need a !ftp-must-die, like the Debian bot has.
<TheSheep> Pici: if you ever had to work with EBDIC, you'd like ASC more
<Pici> TheSheep: I've only had to deal with it once.
<Pici> We have an AS/400 here.
<TheSheep> nice
<Pici> I'm just tired of transferring a 150mb text file, only to find that its either: a) mangled my line endings b) removed my line endings (Nearly all text editors/viewers freak out when you have 1 line of 150mb of text) c) timed out after 10 seconds of non-activity so you need to connect and login again to transfer the file.
<ubottu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (fay_elf)
<bazhang> heh PM from Sinister
<bazhang> lukas_ has been directions to make the cube many times.
<bazhang> err given
<Pici> Indeed.
<Pici> Perhaps he should be directed to a Polish channel?
<bazhang> he was; said no one would answer his questions.
<bazhang> wonder if he is banned there.
 * Mez waves to -ops
<Mez> where was the meeting the other day?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes and all we did was talk about you
<Mez> Where was it - So I can read logs
<Mez> I didn't actually know about it till popey pointed it out
<Jack_Sparrow> :) just teasing you.. I have no idea...
<popey> -meeting Mez
<Mez> popey, ah thanks ;) (any idea the time (ish))?
<Mez> popey, did you send me a copy of your irssi config?
<popey> not yet :)
<Mez> popey, ah. No wonder I dont have it
 * Mez has a lot of email to catch up on
 * nalioth pokes Flannel 
<Seeker`> was the council meeting last weekend?
<Mez> Seeker`, couple of days ago apparently?
<stdin> Jul 19 22:00 UTC
<Mez> stdin -meeting?:
<nalioth> Seeker`: you snooze, you lose
<stdin> Mez: yeah
<Seeker`> :(
<Flannel> nalioth: ack
<ikonia> #join #ubuntu-meeting
<ikonia> oops
<ompaul> FAIL
 * ompaul looks for popey 
<nalioth> ah, good day, ompaul
<ompaul> nalioth, good evening
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey now.. good MORNING
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I beg to be in a different timezone :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I beg to be in warm climate
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw your picture from the meeting, not at all what I imagined.. Not that I was imagining anything mind you
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: trade places witcha
<Jack_Sparrow> no thanks
<nalioth> ompaul: which cyborg body did you send to this meeting?  :P
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: you wanted a "warm climate' ( it's plenty warm here - with extra 'warm' )
<ompaul> the one in the debian teeshirt
<ompaul> OF FAIL
<ompaul> it was a bucket of fail from the start and it got worse ;-)
<ompaul> actually it was great and I was glad I was there
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth I am in sunny warm southern calif usa
<Mez> ompaul, :D
<Mez> ompaul, back home safe then?
 * ompaul looks at mez
 * ompaul nods at mez
<Mez> good to hear (so am I)
<Jack_Sparrow> MY wife said she wants us to go to the next one.. I think she just wants another european vacation
<ompaul> good stuff
<Mez> I didnt actually see you on sunday ...
<ompaul> Mez, you did not see much on Sunday
<ompaul> :P
<Mez> ompaul, surely my singing wasnt that bad you had to hide from me all day?:@
<ompaul> Mez, it was my singing what was rubbish
<Mez> ompaul, I saw a lot...
<Mez> ompaul, I didnt hear you :(
<ompaul> games without frontiers
<Mez> I went after my "song"
<ompaul> ahhhh
<ompaul> well we had some serious fun then including every scotch guy including one irish guy (not me) doing 500 miles
<ompaul> it went down a storm
<Mez> ompaul, I was f**king tired (still am - am tempted to go jump in bed right now!)
<ompaul> pity the debian guys didn't
<ompaul> Mez, on sunday you looked like someone had eaten enough of your brain not to kill you but to stop you from understanding there was sunday :)
<Mez> ompaul, did you enjoy yourself though
<ompaul> yeah
<ompaul> it was brilliant
<Mez> ompaul, during the day ? LMAO!... what a great description
<Mez> I wasnt actually feeling THAT bad on sunday
<ompaul> Mez, you walked by me n richard having a water/something and you looked .... well that would be O4O
<Mez> ompaul, what time was that ?
<Mez> (ish)
<ompaul> when the doors were open around 10:30 or 11
<Mez> ompaul, yeah, I was a leedl bit tired still then (I ignored my alarm and slept till 8:05
<Mez> then did the coffee run
<ompaul> I went in to see the mass debate and I have to give 1.000,000 points to Jeremy Allison for saying "it is not RHEL it is Red hat enterprise GNU/Linux"
<ompaul> btw if you ever see my door open like that feel free to wake me by phone call or whatever and I can close the damn thing
 * ompaul was not robbed
 * Mez was busy during the masturbate
<Dave2> That was Matthew Garrett wasn't it?
<Mez> ompaul, I dont have your number...
<ompaul> Mez, room number = phone number
<ompaul> aRGH
<ompaul> Dave2, no
<Mez> ompaul, oh, yeah
 * Mez facepalms
<ompaul> Dave2, he said NOT RHEL
<ompaul> he said "Red had enterprise linux"
<ompaul> and after this happened twice allison got pissed with them all and said that
<ompaul> he did not look happy at all
<Dave2> ahh, yes
<ompaul> there was one point I was going to make on the desktop and I will do it in #u-o after my dinner
<ompaul> however when I went to make it they had gotten into this rubbish crack they were smokin that the point would have been lost
<ompaul> I mentioned it with feilim and he thought I was on the button
<ompaul> unafilliate, how can we assist you at this time
<unafilliate> hi
<unafilliate> i just want to know about #ubuntu-pk channel
<ompaul> the other phrase is worn out and will be back from the repair shop soon with a new coat of paint
<ompaul> unafilliate, you should be asking in #ubuntu-irc
<unafilliate> i want to run the channel and help my country men
<ompaul> when it is a locale issue
<unafilliate> thank you ompaul
<ompaul> unafilliate, is there anytyhing else?
<ompaul> unafilliate, is there anything else?
<unafilliate> so nice of you
<nalioth> wht was that about?
 * ompaul sends Dave2 off on a minu hunt
<ompaul> nalioth, you too
<ompaul> exact that was what you see it as
 * Mez googles "lugradio live grease"
<Dave2> hmm?
<ompaul> cheers dinner
<Jack_Sparrow> Recurring ban evader    n=sj@host82.190-139-49.telecom.net.ar
<Mez> For those of you who didn't attend LRL... http://linkpot.net/shortfall/
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez I could have gone all year without that link
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, mrben ftw :D
<smallfoot-> plz unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<smallfoot-> i banned many time long month!!!
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> it is Hobbsee fault, he was the one responsible, he banned me!
<Flannel> smallfoot-: It's your own fault, not Hobbsee's.
<smallfoot-> well, he banned me, if he didnt ban me, i wouldnt be banned, so its his fault
<Flannel> smallfoot-: Hobbsee will be the one to unban you when the time comes, in the mean time, you should read: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Actually, Hobbsee said that we are free to deal with it.
<smallfoot-> i waited long time month, im still not unban
<smallfoot-> he forgot me
<smallfoot-> oh
<Pici> I spoke to her about it.
<smallfoot-> listen to pici, hes smart guy, you are free to deal with it, you are clever, unban me
<Pici> I dont have time at the moment, just passing through, Flannel you can do the honors.
<Pici> Flannel: you have acces to the bantracker, right?
<Flannel> smallfoot-: You still need to read and understand those pages
<Flannel> Pici: yeah
<smallfoot-> Flannel, you have the honour
<Pici> okay, sorry to leave you hanging here, just busy on my end.
<nalioth> smallfoot-: please don't blame your behaviour on others
<nalioth> smallfoot-: you act, and consequences follow your actions.
<smallfoot-> yeah, but i forgot what i did
<smallfoot-> if you don't remember it, it dont count, thats the rules
<nalioth> see you later, smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> err, i meant "if you dont remember it, it never happend"
<smallfoot-> im still not unbanned
<nalioth> have a nice day, your request will be acted up on by those involved
<smallfoot-> but Hobbsee said you are free to deal with it
<smallfoot-> and listen to pici hes a smart man, unban me
<Flannel> smallfoot-: please keep op related issues out of the non-op channels
<smallfoot-> i do, just someone talked to me about osmething, so i ahd to explain
<Jack_Sparrow> It had nothing to do with your ban
<smallfoot-> Flannel, you have the honour to unban me, -- Pici> I dont have time at the moment, just passing through, Flannel you can do the honors.
<ompaul> smallfoot-, now here we go ...
<smallfoot-> listen to pici hes the boss, he told to unban me
<ompaul> smallfoot-, tell me have you read the pages
<ompaul> there is no boss called Pici there is an op
<Pici> I meant that he can deal with it, whether that results in an unban or not is up to him.
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> pici please unban me, you are cute
 * Pici rolls eyes, goes back to work
<smallfoot-> :(
<ompaul> smallfoot-, have you read these?  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines  there is no point in talking to us until you tell us you have
<smallfoot-> yes
<ompaul> and there is no point in saying you have
<ompaul> if you don't know what it was that you did that caused you to get banned
<smallfoot-> and it say i must not use bad language, but i think i did sometimes by accident when i get angry
<smallfoot-> well, it say i must be nice, and not use bad words, and must be friendly
<smallfoot-> but i got angry and said something bad
<ompaul> smallfoot-, just a moment
<smallfoot-> ok
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> smallfoot-, you ehhhhh you are not acting in an angry fashion
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i forgot what i did
<ompaul> I have read the logs of your activity
<ompaul> you can't do those outbursts so here is the simple rule
<ompaul> today is monday in most parts of the world
<smallfoot-> i just know someone told me many times not to use bad language, then i did it again by accident
<ompaul> rubbish there is no by accident
<smallfoot-> well, its not like i try to cuss, its just sometime it happens
<ompaul> so you can come back tomorrow and use full words,
<ompaul> cuss ... curse, and swear lord kildare ... it is a song
<smallfoot-> song?
<ompaul> actually cussin' as you refer to it is just generally insulting to those around you
<ompaul> so what you do is this
<ompaul> come back tomorrow in 24 hours
<ompaul> and then we will see that you come in politely
<ompaul> not demanding but with a more reflective attitude
<ompaul> smallfoot-, them's the breaks as they say
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> but i didnt mean to insult anyone particular, i didnt go like "HEY YOU!! YOU MDFRKR!!" lol
<ompaul> you will be welcome to come back in about 24 hors
<smallfoot-> i was just generally upset
<smallfoot-> oh, ok
<ompaul> smallfoot-, and we don't need caps lock on
<ompaul> and we don't want badly spelt cussin
<smallfoot-> yeah, but i used it to demonstrate the way i talk when im uspet
<ompaul> cos it just rubs us up the wrong way
<ompaul> we will work with you
<smallfoot-> oh
<ompaul> you got to work it out, if you insult one person you insult all the channel
<smallfoot-> it sucks when im banned, because i cant talk about ubuntu, and if talk about stuff in #ubuntu they get upset at me, because im only allowed to talk about support
<smallfoot-> oh
<ompaul> so you are outside the social norms for IRC and therefore you will find yourself
<ompaul> outside the social grouping that exists
<ompaul> support only in #ubuntu
<ompaul> respectful chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> bring your common sense along and we will all get along famously
<smallfoot-> yeah, but i get so angry, someone made a patch to gtk to make it have alpha transparency and look pretty, but then nobody put it in gtk, so now my desktop cant look pretty
<smallfoot-> and im stuck with 2.6.24, because they dont make new kernel, so i cant use webcam, because only 2.6.26 have UVC support
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- Sure you can, buy a supported webcam
<smallfoot-> and then i download this game from the repository, and i cant play it, because it wont connect to server because its old version, and they wont put the new version, so i cant play it
<ompaul> smallfoot-, this is not going to happen in a package based disto
<ompaul> distro
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow, well the webcam is supported in 2.6.26 since it uses the UVC standard
<ompaul> smallfoot-, so here we go is there anything else
<smallfoot-> oh no, hmm now i must leave, so i dont get banned, because then i cant come back and ask to get unbanned
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- this is not per the topic of this channel either.. do you have any furter questions relating to your ban
<ompaul> sometimes enter is such a cruel key :)
<PriceChild> ompaul: good trip home?
<ompaul> PriceChild, it was ok
<ompaul> laura had a bit of an adventure
<PriceChild> laura?
<Mez> PriceChild, you enjoy your walk to the other side of wolves?
<ompaul> ahh
<Mez> ompaul, which Laura?
<PriceChild> Mez: bus :P
<Mez> czajkowski?
<ompaul> yeap
<Mez> PriceChild, lazy f**k
<Mez> ompaul, an adventure eh? (and apparently you pointed me out to her for some reason!)
<ompaul> I will be back in a few minuyte
<ompaul> Mez, rock window bus shaken driver motorway stop of the unofficial sort
<ompaul> etc
<Mez> ompaul, the adventure?
<Dave2> I.....seee
<ompaul> I have to do some work here back in a bit
<ompaul> back
<mneptok> forth
<Pici> left
<jussi01> right
<jussi01> nini all!
<Dave2> su
<Dave2> err.
<tonyyarusso> Though shalt not err while sued.
<Pici> If thou errs, thou might be sued.
<elkbuntu> Mez, obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users, we certainly dont expect it of our ops.
<Mez> elkbuntu, apologies.
<ompaul> I had to go again
<ompaul> and I went
<ompaul> then I came back
<ompaul> wow is me
<nalioth> well-travelled is you
<ompaul> I was out doing some advocacy
<Myrtti> uah.
<Myrtti> hello folks
<Myrtti> back in Finland
 * Pici waves
 * Dave2 wavse also
<Dave2> ...waves
 * Dave2 then heads up to bed.
<Myrtti> ha.
<elkbuntu> how was it hon?
 * elkbuntu tickles Myrtti
<Myrtti> loverly ♥
<Myrtti> just Loverly <3
<Myrtti> anything interesting happened?
<Pici> um
<Pici> We had an IRC Council meeting
<Pici> 2 open council spots were announced
<Myrtti> oh
<Pici> People interested should email the council list address which I cannot remember at this time
<Myrtti> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-22
<Myrtti> I'll fade out until tomorrow morning
<Pici> goodnight :)
<Myrtti> gnite folks
 * Dave2 waves, does same.
<Myrtti> I'll be traveling home for about two hours more, but dont want to waste battery with IRC
<nalioth> have a nice nap, Myrtti
<Myrtti> so, tatah.
<ubottu> BooVeMan_work called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * Pici shakes his head
<Pici> I added the standard 'use only in emergencies' stuff to the ops-#kubuntu factioid
<nalioth> which will be ignored  :)
<Pici> yeah, but it makes me feel better.
<Jack_Sparrow> Give kubuntu a break, if it were not for them being so generally unhelpful (years ago) I would never have left kde and moved to Ubuntu
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (MasterZeik95)
<soundray> Could you have a look at snmpee in #u please
<nalioth> soundray: ignore him
<Jack_Sparrow> I have him in pm..
<bazhang_> snmpee> Gman99999, as far as how to use nessus, rtfm but there is a #nessus for you  <---lovely
<Jack_Sparrow> After my talk with him he is on thin ice
<Myrtti> uah. Only 50m walk home from bus stop
<nalioth> there's no place like home
<Hobbsee> looks like smallfoot is crazy...
<Myrtti> nalioth I can think of one place right now, but lets not get into that
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #ubuntu (slim12345 rascism swearing)
<Pici> moo_cow: Can we help you?
<Slim12345> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfPnvn7hgRY
<Slim12345> hello
<Pici> I dont think theres anything we can do for you here.
<Pici> !idle | Slim12345 moo_cow
<ubottu> Slim12345 moo_cow: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Jack_Sparrow> moo_cow  Slim12345  Please dont idle in here, this is official business only
<Pici> silly script
<nickrud> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<nickrud> haha
<ethana2> (11:25:23 PM) makson4l: this is crap.. some how i got banned from the ubunutu channel? I loaded an IRC chat client and i didnt have a chance to congiure my mouse yet and it was goign crazy disconnecting and reconnecting to the channel and they banned me
<ethana2> (11:25:28 PM) makson4l: how do I get off a bann list ?
<ethana2> (11:25:33 PM) makson4l: its been 2 days lol
<ethana2> (11:26:34 PM) ethan: i'll represent you
<ethana2> (11:26:43 PM) ethan: your client is fixed now, right?
<ethana2> (11:26:47 PM) makson4l: yes
<ethana2> sorry for the flood, should have made that one line
<ethana2> makson4l got banned for activity perpertrated by a poorly configured client; that behavior is now fixed and he would like to be removed from the ban list
<ethana2> can someone help him out?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<nickrud> ethana2 he's not listed by that name in the ban tracker
<ethana2> ..i may have typed it wrong
<ethana2> but i think i pasted it right
<nickrud> I copied & pasted, so I spelled as shown
<Hobbsee> it's by IP
<nickrud> ethana2 we probably need his ip
<ethana2> k
<Hobbsee> nickrud: look it up.
<nickrud> Hobbsee speaking of that, I've got some nick bans (the chanserv.py seems to be doing both now), I need tutoring on removing those
<Hobbsee> [14:29] [Whois] makson4l is n=Shane@adsl-074-166-243-074.sip.bct.bellsouth.net (Shane)
<ethana2> 74.166.243.074
<ethana2> i think that's it
 * Hobbsee wonders at JackSparrow
<nickrud> Hobbsee I saw you were on it, and stepped back for the mistress ;)
<ethana2> also, he would like to know exactly what he got banned for, to make sure his box was not compromised
<Hobbsee> nickrud: go ahead, if you're in there.
<Hobbsee> ethana2: tbh, i'd like to know that too.
<ethana2> from his account, it's likely to have been a rapid series of join/exit s
<Hobbsee> perhaps so, but i don't see these here.
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it is showing all joins/parts/quits
<ethana2> ok, well, what is the process to unban him?
<nickrud> ethana2 it's gone
<ethana2> thank you
<Hobbsee> ethana2: if it was continous joins/parts, it would have been to cut the channel noise.
<nickrud> ethana2 next time, you should recommend the person come here him/herself, we don't bite (maybe get poked with a pointy stick, but it's metaphorical anyway)
<ethana2> oh, ok
<Hobbsee> the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ lives!
<Hobbsee> nickrud: doesn't xchat have a ban gui?
<ethana2> k, i told him
<nickrud> Hobbsee yes it does, but doesn't list them all. Or the ban tracker is listing some that are no longer banned
<ethana2> he reccomends that when someone is banned, they are given the name of this channel
<Hobbsee> nickrud: the latter is more likely, as it hasn't been online all teh time
<ethana2> automatically he means
<nickrud> ethana2 a point, and a good one
<ethana2> feedback is valuable
<ethana2> and it's often most valuable when spontaneous
<ethana2> well, you fine gents and ladies all have a very good day
<ethana2> i'll be seeing you around, goodbye
<nickrud> Hobbsee that's good then, I'll stop worring about nick bans I wanted to lift
<elkbuntu> um, since when do we allow 'lawyers'? :-/
<elkbuntu> seriously, dont egoboost, ask for the real person with the real problem
<Flannel> elkbuntu: The cool cats and kittens are all getting other people to talk for them, didn't you know?
<elkbuntu> at least, ask for some indication that person is at least a sentinel being
<elkbuntu> Flannel, my agent will get back to you within the hour
 * Flannel wasn't around.  but I agree.
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Have your people call my people
<elkbuntu> will do
<nalioth> is it a flannel world, yet?
<nickrud> sentinel?
<nalioth> Code Seven
<bazhang> it's my brother's cat's roommate's lawyer
<jussi01> Ok, thats done :D - everyone check emails
<bazhang> very nice! thank you jussi01 and stdin :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> elkbuntu: may I pm for a min?
<elkbuntu> sure
<Flannel> Can anyone else login via @btlogin?
<bazhang> @btlogin
<ubottu> bazhang: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<bazhang> Flannel, no
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> not good
<nalioth> ruh roh
 * jussi01 goes too look into it
<Flannel> s/contact the administrator/whine to jussi01/
<Myrtti> moin
<jussi01> bazhang: you arounf?
<jussi01> around even...
<bazhang> jussi01, hi :)
<jussi01> bazhang: please try @btlogin for me
<jussi01> hello Myrtti
<bazhang> Success!!!
<bazhang> jussi01, ^^
<jussi01> ok thanks
<Flannel> Myrtti: try @btlogin
<bazhang> np :)
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Flannel> Myrtti: what does @whoami return for you? Myrtti? or myrtti?
<Flannel> Myrtti: nevermind
<elkbuntu> @whoami
<ubottu> elkbuntu: I don't recognize you.
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> @whoami
<ubottu> elkbuntu: elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> yay, im loved
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> honey puff cereals \o/
<bazhang> mic1394 has so many stories not sure which to believe
<jussi01> la de da
<Flannel> teamwork!
<Flannel> heh
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> Flannel: you drive, I'm stepping on your toes
<Flannel> ikonia: I didn't see that there were two of them
<Flannel> and I'll be heading off to bed soon.  trying to get to sleep early tonight.
<jussi01> Flannel: thats what you said 1 hour ago....
<bazhang> o.0
<Flannel> jussi01: Yes, and now its 2:15... I'm... going.
<jussi01> [11:22:04] <Flannel> I'll be heading off to bed soon anyway
<jussi01> rofl
<ubuntoo> ubottu:fooooo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fooooo
<Mez> ubuntoo, can we help?
<ubuntoo> Mez: nope , just a ping ,was seeing the ubuntu channels around
<jpds> !channels | ubuntoo, here is a full list.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
<jpds> .
<Mez> !forget channels
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Mez said: !forget channels
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> Mez: The operation succeeded.
<Mez> !forget channels
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<Myrtti> tsk.
<Tm_T> hi Myrtti :)
<Mez> Tm_T, don't upset her - she has a big british poking pencil of doom now
<Tm_T> Mez: aye son :)
<Tm_T> Mez: and I rather make her smile if its up to me
<Mez> :p
<Tm_T> Mez: so, if poking me with big british poking pencil of doom makes her smile, so be it ;)
<Mez> nah it's only when you upset her
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> shame :(
<Mez> #i'd presume
<Myrtti> I do remember poking someone with frightningly similar t-shirt that I've got with GUADEC 06 prints on it but with KDE logos with the Big British Pencil...
<Myrtti> I don't remember being particularly upset then
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I would love to get poked by you with KDE pen ;)
<Myrtti> sorry, got only Ubuntu ones
<Tm_T> ...and so the dreams do collapse
 * Tm_T needs KDE mugs too, having some Ubuntu mugs already
<Mez> Myrtti, :P
<Myrtti> it was kinda eerie though
<Mez> Myrtti, I do have to say that that was wardrobe fail when we both appeared to breakfast in blue t shirts with white collar, one Gnome, one KDE
<Myrtti> I've dressed up for breakfast and idly walk to the hotel lobby when someone comes from outside from having a smoke
<Myrtti> it was
<Pici> Is this a riddle?
<Mez> so should have got a photo of that
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> should've asked neuro or someone to take a picture
<Mez> lol - yeah
<Myrtti> atleast it weren't similar trainers, and we weren't in Finland
<Myrtti> then we would've heard about it till kingdom come
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> couples jogging outside wearing similar jogging suits
<Myrtti> here the instant comment would've been "OMG RELATIONSHIP!"
<Myrtti> my hometown was actually in the national news once about jogging suits
<Myrtti> Valkeakoski apparently is the capital of jogging suits
 * Myrtti huggles her new cd's ♥
<Mez> Myrtti, nah - was just a wardrobe fail :D
<Mez> now i know how it feels for the stereotypical woman to arrive at a party where someone else has the same outfit
<bazhang> wow those new plugins (or features for bt work really well :)
<jussi01> bazhang: :D
<bazhang> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Baz
 * Myrtti looks at her bed
<Pici> I woke up at 5am this morning and couldnt fall back to sleep >:(
<Mez> CREME EGG DAVIEY!
<Myrtti> MWAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> tis chocolate!
 * Myrtti snickers
<Mez> Myrtti, did I give you that Cadbury world flyer back? or put it back in the rack?
<Myrtti> yeah you put it in the paper bag with the postcards
<Daviey> Mez: oi!
<Mez> Daviey,  :D
 * Daviey has loose lips when intoxicated :(
<Myrtti> Daviey: "I confess nothing" is a good policy
<Daviey> Myrtti: you never showed me the wonders of Emacs.. perhaps there are none.
<Mez> Daviey, I think it was more the case of Xalior's vodka ;)
<Myrtti> Daviey: tbh, I didn't take my laptop off the backpack whole weekend - was failure
<Daviey> yeah, my laptop didn't get switched on the whole weekend
<Mez> mine was left on the whole weekend...
<Mez> in the hotel room
<Daviey> I did keep ontop of email using the n810 \o/
<Myrtti> oh yeah, my phone bill for this month is already 18 euros
<Myrtti> in contrast to the normal 3
<Daviey> :(
<bazhang> snmpee
<bazhang> uninformed and arguing about it
<Myrtti> where?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh, right, there
<Myrtti> didn't see him
<bazhang> ready to kick him
<Myrtti> don't
<bazhang> he is flat-out wrong
<Myrtti> but you kicking him because he disagrees isn't the way to do it - not that I've followed the conversation
<bazhang> he is full of such advice from what I have seen
<Myrtti> just back away and deal the issue someplace else than #ubuntu
<bazhang> compile the driver? that is his advice.
<Myrtti> I definitely need more coffee
<Mez> right or wrong - just forget it and move along, or take somewhere private
<bazhang> just ignore wrong advice from him then?
<Myrtti> no
<bazhang> that seems to be the message from Mez
<Myrtti> you say it's wrong, explain why, and suggest that further discussion is private
<Myrtti> or moved elsewhere
<Mez> what she said.
<Myrtti> that is how support works
<Mez> bazhang, #ubuntu is for support. Arguments get in the way. Take it somewhere else.
<Myrtti> the discussion about is offtopic
<Mez> Or, just ignore him. If you think he's trolling, then DONT FEED THE TROLL
<bazhang> he has a history of giving bad advice
<Myrtti> but - in any case - that behaviour is borderline
<Myrtti> then bring him here so we can ask him about it
<Myrtti> don't make decisions banning/kicking him on yourself
<Myrtti> such cases tend to turn to "he's abusing his powers" screams
<Myrtti> and - usually it is abusing your powers.
<Myrtti> anyway, I REALLY need coffee.
<Myrtti> I feel like an amoeba
<bazhang> I wash my hands of snmpee then
<bazhang> don't want to be seen as 'abusing my powers' :)
<Myrtti> it's not abusing, we know it
<bazhang> thus the smiley :)
<Myrtti> but the trolls have a tendency of screamin "did you notice how heandwho kicked me because didn't agree"
<Myrtti> on multitude of channels
<bazhang> at any rate thank you Myrtti and Mez from pulling me back from committing a crime against humanity
<Myrtti> hah
<Mez> Rule #1 of IRC. Never ban someone you're involed with yourself - let someone else do it.
 * bazhang turns 'abuse of power' button back below 11
<Myrtti> anyway, if he still continues, poke us so we're on track right away
<Mez> Actually, that would be a good rule for us lot anyways
<bazhang> true
<Myrtti> Mez: I thought it was - it's the oldest op rule in the world
<Myrtti> I've always lived in that belief
<Mez> Myrtti, but, I don't think its a policy
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys,  you might check the logs to see if he/she is ban evading..
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<bazhang> shades of robg
<Jack_Sparrow> There were issues with snm yesterday
<Myrtti> Mez: just another proof that I've been online on IRC way too long
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> saw that Jack_Sparrow
<Mez> !opguidelines
<ubottu> For information regarding guidelines that all Ubuntu operators should follow, please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<bazhang> got it bookmarked; read it daily :)
<Myrtti> :-P
<bazhang> really!
<Myrtti> I just do !prayer
<Myrtti> that gets me thru daily IRC
<Daviey> makes a good bed time story for your kids.. :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> I've really been on IRC too long
<Myrtti> ... daily age crisis again
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/SuggestedOpPolicy <-- what you guys think?
<Mez> '/me formats correctly
<Myrtti> oi
<Mez> oi ?
<Myrtti> dmseg in -ot
<Mez> doing what?
<Myrtti> just chatt... holy hell I need to turn autorealname off
<Myrtti> he is a confusing person
<Myrtti> or then there's two of them and I can't tell which
<Myrtti> and I still haven't had any coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I just had a long heart to heart with snm ...   I think things will go smoother now.
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, you are a better man than I
<Jack_Sparrow> not at all
<bazhang> actually true :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I must say I agree with him that envy isnt getting the job done..
<Mez> So - out of curiosity - they;'re awaiting 2 new people to IRCC? who's going? LjL?
<Myrtti> apparently so
<Myrtti> mmmmmmm coffee tasting tar
 * Mez steals Myrtti 
<Myrtti> oooohhhh
<Myrtti> Pici: http://irssi.org/documentation/special_vars
<Myrtti> have you seen that`
<Myrtti> Mez: OY!
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> no stealin
<Mez> :'(
 * jussi01 wraps Myrtti in cotton wool and hands her to Mez
<Mez> jussi01, make it bubble wrap, and we have a deal
<Myrtti> pink cotton wool?
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> scented pink cotton wool?
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 a hug
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 wraps Myrtti in pink rose scented bubble wrap and sends her by express to Mez
 * Myrtti purrs
<jussi01> ok, im off for a bit - talk to you all later
<Myrtti> tatah
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow on dmseg on -ot
<Myrtti> meh
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> rodzerling is technically bypassing a ban/mute on -ot
<Mez> Myrtti, how?
<Myrtti> or was
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> yeah, according to the bantracker it's still there
<Myrtti> that is a mute though
<Myrtti> I think
<Myrtti> %*!*@unaffiliated/rodserling
<Mez> @btlogin
<Myrtti> but it's touch and go
<Myrtti> I'd wait for ompaul before doing anything - to remove or add a ban
 * Mez is going to talk to him
<Mez> forwarded here
<Mez> alexbobp, how can we help?
<alexbobp> Mez: I'm just wandering
<Mez> ?
<Pici> Myrtti: Nope, I dont think I've seen that.
<bazhang> viletimes in ubuntu recommending ubuntu issues are solved by installing dsl (damn small linux)
<Mez> <VileTimes> Zyna: It might help you narrow down the problem. If your machine can boot up DSL, then it doesn't like the Ubuntu spalsh screen.
<Mez> bazhang, not really
<Myrtti> I'd recommend trying some other livecd first
<Myrtti> does knoppix have usplash kindathing
<bazhang> md5 the iso
<Mez> bazhang, what he's saying is fine.
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<soundray> I've got snmpee_ on my back again
<Myrtti> noted
<Myrtti> try to keep #ubuntu for support only
 * Myrtti MEEPS
<Myrtti> anyone awake?
<Flannel> Myrtti: nobody here but us chickens
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> snmpee_ does seem a bit troublesome
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: July 22 2008, 21:02:57 - Current meeting: LoCo Council
<Myrtti> hiya unca ompaul
<ompaul> unca un Californian ;-)
<ompaul> hiya
 * ompaul looks as the last of the onjoin lag goes away
 * Mez hugs ompaul
<ompaul> hiya Mez
<Mez> ompaul - I wanted to give you a big hug at LRL - but didnt think you'd appreciate it
<ompaul> Mez, I goez to udss
<Mez> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> sudo remind me
<ompaul> Mez, just a sec
<Mez> ah, if we ever goto the same one
<ompaul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM   <<<<< now there was a time and a day
<Mez> dholbach ?
<Myrtti> I was waiting for that at LRL
<Myrtti> didn't take off.
<Myrtti> hmph
<ompaul> ahhh
<ompaul> you see you have to blame a few people for that, in no particular order
<ompaul> orga, swat, treenaks, ompaul, mneptok, mrs-ompaul
<ompaul> we was in pub and had a photo of poor daniel with "long face is long" after a hard session
<ompaul> I someone said, if he gives hugs he should get some in return
<ompaul> then it was each person at the table, then it was group hug by the table, then whatever, EVERYONE AT UDS!
<ompaul> well lots of them
<ompaul> so orga beat the drums and so it happened
<Daviey_> feels like so long ago now
<ompaul> Daviey_, we had an LRL in the mean time
<ompaul> and it was mean ... arrrrr
 * ompaul beats himself up for bad pun
<Daviey_> v. bad pun :)
 * Daviey_ points out that ompaul got somewhat tipsy last Saturday night.
<Myrtti> meh.
<ompaul> Daviey_, history distance travelling back from your current day to two time points
<ompaul> you can map it on some kind of an equation
<Daviey_> too tired to do that :(
<SWAT> ompaul: I'M SORRY, OKAY?
<SWAT> don't be like that
<SWAT> you know I didn't mean it
<ompaul> SWAT, MAN NO IT IS NOT OKAY ;-) CAPS ARE BAD!
<soundray> Myrtti: I don't want to be in a pm with snmpee_
<Myrtti> well then if the issue is taken care of, don't
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> MEH I say, MEH
 * Pici just got back to his desk from a long round of meetings, mostly pointless ones.
<SWAT> Pici: congrats
<PriceChild> @schedule
<ubottu> PriceChild: Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: LoCo Council | 22 Jul 20:00: Ubuntu Web Presence Team | 22 Jul 21:00: EMEA membership meeting | 23 Jul 17:00: QA Team | 23 Jul 22:00: Platform Team | 24 Jul 13:00: Desktop Team
<PriceChild> @now
<ubottu> PriceChild: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 22 2008, 18:32:53 - Current meeting: LoCo Council
<SWAT> I finally have time to do some packaging, great
<Myrtti> meh
<Pici> Yeah, today is a meh day.
<ompaul> Pici, meeting of fail?
<Pici> ompaul: multiple meetings of fail.
<ompaul> multiple meeting failure
<ompaul> day adjourned, please prepare for tomorrow where we will re run today
<ompaul> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m1rroUS_0g&feature=related  iphone related freedome of sortes
<ompaul> so called professional body - please make sure you whitelist us
<ompaul> don't spam and you will be good, spam and you can join the rest of the rubbish
<SWAT> openmoko freerunner seems like a great (but quite expensive) gadget
<Daviey_> no 3g :(
<ompaul> no network lots of
<ompaul> looks interesting
 * ompaul hates stupid things
<ompaul> this implies that the patent system needs hatred
<ompaul> excuses justify nothing, explain nothing, and generally are just a waste
<jussi01> PriceChild: when is that email you were drafting coming out?
 * ompaul goes to rst
<ompaul> rest
<PriceChild> jussi01: I did send an email to the ML explaining where 'that email' is.
 * jussi01 wonders why he didnt get... I am on the ml... goes to check spambox...
<jussi01> PriceChild: could you forward it over? I cant find it here at all...
 * jussi01 wonders if gmail is losing stuff
<Myrtti> it is on the mailing list
<Myrtti> I got it there
<Myrtti> have you labeled it wrong?
<jussi01> well someone forward it please?
<PriceChild> jussi01: email?
<jussi01> jussi01 at ubuntu
<Pici> I got it here too
<Pici> if from: pricechile then: send to trash?
<Pici> if pici: can't spell, then pici: go home
<PriceChild> jussi01: done
<jussi01> PriceChild: thanks
<ompaul> I is having rest back later
 * Myrtti sighs
<jussi01> I just resubscribed to the list... perhaps something went wrong with it... (as an admin of some of  those lists I know they can go horribly wrong for no reason...)
<Myrtti> meh.
<PriceChild> @schedule
<ubottu> PriceChild: Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Ubuntu Web Presence Team | 22 Jul 21:00: EMEA membership meeting | 23 Jul 17:00: QA Team | 23 Jul 22:00: Platform Team | 24 Jul 13:00: Desktop Team | 24 Jul 14:00: Java Team
<ubottu> In ubottu, mgreen said: !xchat is Installation: sudo apt-get install xchat , see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto for usage
<PriceChild> Has it really come to this?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Mirto said: ubottu: the thing is that i can read those, but I cant understand much - beginnings are always hard
<Seeker`> come to what/
<Seeker`> PriceChild: ?
<PriceChild> that factoid seems just a little... obvious
<nalioth> a little catch-22ish, PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> that too
<Pici> hrm
<Flannel> PriceChild: that's a case of !scope
<jpds> Why has screen suddenly decided to tell my "Activity in irssi window"?
<Flannel> jpds: Because you have activity in irssi window?
<jpds> Flannel: I've always had activity. But it's just started this flashing thing now.
 * jpds => bed. Night.
<Flannel> jpds: you turned monitoring on. ^a M will toggle it
<jpds> Flannel: ^a?
<Flannel> jpds: ctrl-a
<jpds> Flannel: Cheers! Must of hit that when I did: C-a N
<nalioth> anyone here have digital radio?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont expect to see me much over the next 4 days.. I just scored 4 day media passes to comic-con including preview night
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: comment withheld
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> It will be my first time. it should be fun
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: more comments withheld
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-23
<Jack_Sparrow> You dislike all of that?
 * Flannel has no idea what one would do for four days at Comic Con
<Jack_Sparrow> I have no idea.. but I have the option of leaving any time
 * nalioth grumbles
<Jack_Sparrow> Behave...
<ubottu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> And the floodbots have reached normality.
<Flannel> jussio1: you talk to whomever regarding the btlogin thing yet?
 * Flannel supposes he should just look to see if its still broken.
<bazhang> its fixed
<Flannel> @btlogin
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Flannel> no its not
<Flannel> but its just me, because I'm special.
 * Flannel was put into the DB with a capitalized name for some reason.
<bazhang> it was fixed; must have been re-broken
<Flannel> bazhang: no, mine was never fixed.
<bazhang> works for me
<Flannel> unless it was fixed this afternoon,
<bazhang> yesterday my time
<Flannel> yes.  You wouldn't have the problem, because you're not in the user DB with a capital letter
<bazhang> aha
 * nickrud thinks someone might be sending a message. What message is the question
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Flannel> nickrud: The code to verify (before last night's changes) didn't convert to lowercase first, so by fixing that bug, we discovered another one (that it allows you to enter into the DB sans lowercase)
<nalioth> Code Fourty-Seven!
<nickrud> Flannel that is too prosaic an explanation, I prefer conspiracy ;)
<bazhang> lockdown!
<Flannel> nickrud: well, conspiracy is good too.
 * nickrud has been lurking on websites that are pickling his brain
<Flannel> nickrud: I think that's a vulnerability in your browser if websites can pick at your brain
<nickrud> no, I have little but native defense against things like http://atlasshrugs2000.typepad.com/atlas_shrugs/2008/07/atlas-exclusive.html
<nalioth> which one of you wants ops in #defocus ?
 * bazhang defocuses nickrud 
 * Flannel has no idea what #defocus is.
<nalioth> Flannel: you don't?  :0
<nickrud> Flannel http://freenode.net/pounddefocus.shtml
<bazhang> nalioth> which one of you wants ops in #defocus ? <--me points to nickrud
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> you see him here, you see him there, you see him everywhere, but where you point
<bazhang> nice exit timing :)
<Flannel> Randomest people.  I've tried to talk to someone about going afk and gotten no response a few days ago, then today the same, I kick him and he immediately jumps up and says he hasn't had time to fix it but will do it right now.
<bazhang> gardar is really bad about that
<bazhang> no bot in #defocus?
<nalioth> bazhang: no bots in #defocus
<bazhang> nalioth, aha
<jussi01> hrm.. can anyone see a problem with this as a ban mask ? *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users
<jussi01> ahh nvm, its fine :)
 * jussi01 hides from nalioth so he _never_ ever gets ops in defocus - that has to be the scariest placeto have ops...
<jussi01> :P
<jpds> And right now has two nicks which are the same person talking to each other.
<nalioth> so bust 'em
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> moin
<bazhang> @banlog kirk #ubuntu
<ubottu> bazhang: 2008-07-22T09:33:07 <kirk> wtf
<ubottu> bazhang: 2008-07-22T09:33:13 <kirk> iOsiris: wtf?
<ubottu> bazhang: 2008-07-22T09:33:53 <kirk> hm
<ubottu> bazhang: 2008-07-22T09:34:51 <kirk> âîò øëÿïà
<ubottu> bazhang: 2008-07-22T09:35:16 <kirk> )
<ubottu> bazhang: --
<gnomefreak> it doesnt say who banned him :(
 * gnomefreak not really here just happened to be pasing by
<gnomefreak> passing
<bazhang> think it is the first name
<bazhang> @banlog Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> bazhang: No matches found for Mr_Bad_News (Mr_Bad_News!n=johnny@67.60.38.85) in any channel
<bazhang> hmm guess not
<elkbuntu> @banlog 67.60.38.85
<ubottu> elkbuntu: No matches found for 67.60.38.85 (67.60.38.85!*@*) in any channel
<elkbuntu> @banlog @67.60.38.85
<ubottu> elkbuntu: No matches found for @67.60.38.85 (@67.60.38.85!*@*) in any channel
 * elkbuntu stabs ubottu 
<bazhang> ubottu *smack*
<ubottu> Ouch, that hurt!
<elkbuntu> please tell me it's not limited to nicks
<bazhang> cant recall
<bazhang> just read the email the one time :)
<bazhang> yup; nick only
<jussi01> elkbuntu: as I understand it, its is limited to nicks at this time - when stdin gets back...
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29566/ elkbuntu
<bazhang> the email ^^
<Myrtti> omnomnomnom?
<Seeker`> om nom nom nom nom
<TheSheep> kame hame ha
<Myrtti> apparently things are pretty well in Ubuntu universe
<Myrtti> atleast I feel like it
<Myrtti> in compared to http://nicubunu.blogspot.com/2008/07/mixed-stuff-fonts-photos-games.html
<bazhang> wow talk about creepy
<Pici> uh
<bazhang> amews_aj
<Pici> I know.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, eww. to be honest that's even creepier than the wet tshirt photo
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: yup
<elkbuntu> i wonder if guys realise that a fair number of women who wear hideously short skirts like that do so because it's uniform for wherever they work
<elkbuntu> must be delightful to not have to choose between dignity and well, dignity
<elkbuntu> gah, indignity*
<Pici> Regardless of why someone wears that, its pretty tasteless to post a picture entitled 'upskirt' on a syndicated blog.
<Pici> Anyway, breakfast.
<elkbuntu> Pici, damn straight
<elkbuntu> but 'she deserves it becuase she's not covered up' is foul
<elkbuntu> like, what else does she 'deserve'
<elkbuntu> ugh
 * elkbuntu ceases before she goes too far from the CoC
<elkbuntu> mmm... i think popcorn will cure me of this ail
<gnomefreak> anyone feel like working?
<elkbuntu> on?
<gnomefreak> ill give you the command to run you just need to find out what is wrong with date and time
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: making a tbird-3.0 tarball
<elkbuntu> eh?
<elkbuntu> ooh. i had to abandon tb this evening because starting all my filters from scratch was not working. at all.
<elkbuntu> previously fine filters were failing :(
 * gnomefreak wonders if i have day and month backwards
<elkbuntu> depends on your locale
<gnomefreak> i havent even started my filters other than junk ones but i have to make some for mailinglists bugs ect..
<elkbuntu> you mean tb3 has mailing list filters :D
<elkbuntu> it's the reason i've run to evo :(
<dmseg> scince iam unable to get ubotu source code so is it possible for ubotu to join a requested channel?
<Myrtti> since when have you been unable to get ubottu source code?
<Myrtti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dmseg> Myrtti: that page, i cannot go trough it or find a link if you could assist me please?
<elkbuntu> if you cant find a link on that page, then the sourcecode is going to be out of your level of comprehension anyway
<dmseg> elkbuntu: may i suggest you help rather than commenting please (if it is possible for you) i have to go now bye
<Myrtti> it's one click and one copy paste to a terminal away
<elkbuntu> lawl
<Myrtti> meh.
 * elkbuntu does not chase geese
 * elkbuntu picks the non-burned popcorns out of her popcorn :(
 * Myrtti yawnsighs
 * gnomefreak thinks hes becoming a pain
<elkbuntu> no, he's beyond 'becoming'
 * Myrtti doesn't comment
<Myrtti> MEH.
 * Mez pokes Myrtti 
 * Myrtti is poked
<Mez> :)
 * Pici wonders why hes getting pokes on digg all of a sudden from people
 * Myrtti tosses a ball of socks at Mez
 * Mez chuckles :D
 * Mez prepares a release
 * Myrtti pokes Pici with a Big British Pencil of Poking
<jpds> !opendus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendus
<jpds> !opendns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns
<Pici> aaughhh
<jpds> !opendns is <reply>To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
 * Myrtti blinks
<jpds> Pici: What's up?
<Pici> Just normal $user stuff
<Pici> Just needed to vent
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Frogging101 said: !What is kde
<Pici> I need to do some work, so I can't watch #ubuntu, /me wanders off
<nickrud> madafaka <-- borderline nick?
<bazhang> he was calling me that; in #kubuntu now
<nickrud> nice pass ;)
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> bazhang you're from taiwan, right?
<bazhang> nickrud, live here, yes
<nickrud> bazhang ah. I was thinking that your command of english slang was awesome for a non-native speaker, this explains much ;)
<bazhang> nickrud, the kids in taiwan these watch mucho english tv :)
<nickrud> ok, I am really out. Time to prep for work. See you later bazhang
<bazhang> muff_divr  family friendly?
<Pici> I think thats a problem, people don't really talk like they do on TV.
<bazhang> nickrud, cya :)
<bazhang> Pici, though few here know that :)
 * bazhang is reluctant to help those with such risque names
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang See if he is reluctant to changing it..
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, he seems to have quit
<bazhang> will catch him next time :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np  and morning
<bazhang> hi :)
<jussi01> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> !-ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm has no aliases - added by Pici on 2007-10-17 19:28:01 - last edited by Seeker` on 2008-06-02 21:51:11
<jussi01> !no, ccsm is <reply>To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> better...
<bazhang> much
<Jack_Sparrow> baz what is the command for glx-gears..
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang  what is the command for glx-gears..
<bazhang> glxgears Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> glxgears
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> I have nvidia 6600 and I do not have nvidia-glx installed ...  I get 5500 fps and games seem to work fine.  What am I missing.  I am trying to write a tutorial and my mind is blurry
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang
<bazhang> I'm not one to clear fuzzy thinking :) , glxgears needs the opengl correct? is that available in the non-proprietary driver Jack_Sparrow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am currently on a gutsy box with restricted drivers enabled but not the binary driver installed.  everything is fine with how it is.  but it says clearly tha glx isnt installed
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: are you sure you dont have the proprietry driver installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill let you know what all I find out
<bazhang> restricted=proprietary?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 I dont remember installing it
<Jack_Sparrow> trying to define restricted vs the latest from nvidia site
<bazhang> aha
 * bazhang uses envyng-gtk
<jussi01> restricted==binary from repos
<Jack_Sparrow> not the latest from nv.. but surely restricted have been enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 correct
<jussi01> glxgears wont even work with the basic nv drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> so when is nvidia-glx or -legacy or new needed?
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: they are the restricted drivers
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: thats what is installed when you install through jokey
<jussi01> as far as I understand it...
<Jack_Sparrow> I just installed nvidia-glx and got a jump of 500fps to 5650 or so
<Jack_Sparrow> what is jokey
<jussi01> !info jokey-gtk
<ubottu> Package jokey-gtk does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> !find jokey
<ubottu> Package/file jokey does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> phew
<jussi01> damn, I never remember the correct name
<bazhang> jockey-gtk?
<jussi01> yeah'
<jussi01> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-0ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> not much difference even after I took out nvidia-glx
<bazhang> jokey would be a nice nick but it is registered
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: jockey is the thing that pops up on a new install saying - your device needs binary drivers, do you want to install them
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 ah.. this is gutsy box atm.. I dont use the hardy box;s much
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: ahh, restricted drivers manager or something similar
<Jack_Sparrow> I am personally not having issuses, just trying to build a better help for thise wishing to install the latest binary drivers
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: and the wiki page is no good?
<jussi01> !ati | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 still see too many people having problems with it
<Myrtti> I've got a bad feeling about where the discussion is going to progress to at -ot
 * Pici blinks
<bazhang> asus-tek
<Pici> yes
<Pici> I dont even know what to say in there
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> i=csharun@mommy.said.it.isnt.safe.on.the-web.us
<Pici> ompaul: not that you seem to be falling for it, but dmacnutt appears to have a pretty strong grasp of the english language.
<ompaul> I know
<ompaul> and is using a US isp
<ompaul> wrong word I think in #ubuntu
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> hiya unca ompaul
 * Myrtti feels left out, sulks.
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> lo Seeker`
<Seeker`> enjoy your trip to england?
<Myrtti> very much :->
<Dave2> (she just liked having new people to torture)
<Mez> Dave2, ;)
<Mez> Dave2, did she torture you?
<Dave2> On the Sunday night. On Saturday it wasn't torture. *nod*
 * Myrtti comments not on which nights she was a torture
<Mez> how *did* she torture you
<Seeker`> Mez: You aren't old enough
 * Myrtti chuckles
 * Seeker` is old tomorrow
<Mez> really Seeker` ? how so?
<Myrtti> correct me if I'm wrong, but Dave2 to my knowledge is younger than Mez
<Myrtti> and right I was, according to Facebook
<Mez> haha - mine was too slow loading
<Seeker`> Mez: how so what?
<Mez> how am I too young
<Seeker`> dunno
<Seeker`> it was meant to be a joke
 * ompaul wanders around behind Myrtti and says cloud berry boooooo
<Dave2> o_O
<Myrtti> ompaul: enjoyed your ice cream?
<Myrtti> :-P
<ompaul> Myrtti, I drank it with the angry dpl in the middle of the night on Saturday
<Myrtti> nickweb: haha
<Myrtti> äch
<Myrtti> ompaul: haha
<ompaul> Myrtti, he and I got so angry we rang a guy in Ireland
<ompaul> and said hello
<ompaul> and it turned out he was having his angry birthday party in a pub at that hour so all was fun
<ompaul> etc etc etc
<ompaul> all good clean angry fun
<Mez> angry dpl?
<Mez> debian project leader?
<Dave2> yus
<ompaul> Mez,  I hate to say it, google it
 * Mez wants to try the cloudberry liquor, but havent tried it yet
<Dave2> one would assume so.
<ompaul> he never was the dpl
<ompaul> he was the angry dpl
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> MG
<ompaul> not Steve who was far too sensible and was driving around
<Dave2> *mjg
<ompaul> Steve is the dpl
<ompaul> 59
<Myrtti> mjg ♥
<Mez> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/DPL < - ?
<ompaul> Myrtti, he now knows what cloudberry is
<ompaul> Mez, but that is not the angry one ;-)
<Mez> ompaul, Im not in with the in jokes
<ompaul> Mez, in the pm you see joke explained :)
<Mez> ompaul, which id just found on google
<ompaul> ahh
<Myrtti> numnumnum
<Myrtti> cherry juice
 * Mez cracks open the cloudberry liquor and sniffs
<Mez> smells nice
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-24
<Seeker`> Myrtti: What is amazing about english houses?
<Myrtti> totally different concept than in Finland
<Seeker`> not the standard 4 walls, roof?
<Myrtti> we do have houses built like that next to eachother here too, but not in that extent
<Seeker`> what are your houses like then?
<Myrtti> single family detached houses
<Myrtti> or apartment blocks
<Seeker`> ah, so you mean the terraced houses here are different
<Myrtti> yup
<Dave2> terraces are annoying
 * Dave2 is currently in a semi-f
 * Dave2 is currently in a semi-detached
 * Seeker` is going to try to be in an end-terrace at least
<Seeker`> if not a semi detached
<nickrud> what's semi detached? I can visualize attached and detached ..
<Seeker`> terraced is a big long row
<Seeker`> semi detached is just two houses
<nickrud> ah, we call that duplex
<nalioth> we call that house with garage
<Seeker`> nalioth: people only tend to own one of the two houses :P
 * Dave2 is in a semi with a garage.
<nickrud> dummies. Own both, rent the other for the cost of the building mortgage.
<Dave2> it contains about £50 worth of salt.
<Dave2> We're not quite sure why.
 * Dave2 attempts tosleep
<Seeker`> Dave2: Whereabours do you live?
 * Myrtti goes to bed herself to read some Patricia Cornwell
<Seeker`> nn
<Dave2> You know where I live!
<Myrtti> nini folks
 * Myrtti tugs Dave2
<Seeker`> I know you live in reading-ish, cant remember whereabouts exactl
<nickrud> what is with all this forensic entertainment?
<Dave2> And I don't really want to go into too much detail in a publicly logged channel
<Myrtti> put the laptop away
<Myrtti> sllllllllleeeeep
<Seeker`> Dave2: PM?
<Dave2> no, sleep
 * Dave2 nods
<Seeker`> k, nn
 * Dave2 obeys Myrtti, goes.
 * Myrtti tucks Dave2 in
<Myrtti> there you go
 * Myrtti closes terminal windows
<ubottu> Sydero called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> Harahu called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<stdin> Hobbsee: delt with
<Hobbsee> stdin: cool, thanks
<Flannel> So... is it possible with banforwards to actually get them to reocnnect? or is it "if they ever reconnect, they forward"
<Pici> If you're hiding some sort of psychic super-weapon, we can get them to reconnect, otherwise, no.
<stdin> if they are in the channel, you can try kicking rather than removing, as a lot of people have an auto-rejoin setting enabled
<Pici> or kicking vs. removing
<ubottu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (PFA)
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (dd smit otg)
 * Hobbsee thought you people were supposed to be here.
<Myrtti> meaow
<jussi01> moo!!
<Myrtti> didn't I ban otg while back?
 * Flannel wouldn't know.
<Flannel> since, I know you were asking me personally Myrtti
<Myrtti> 06:10 <+FloodBot1> otg_ sent 4 messages while muted
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<jussi01> This is nice to see :) http://www.linux.com/feature/142083
<jussi01> oh, and good morning all!
<Myrtti> aha
<Myrtti> I did
<Hobbsee> when will the people of #ubuntu learn that #ubuntu-devel is *not* the place to get support on how to compile random applications?
<Hobbsee> Development of Ubuntu (not support, not application development on Ubuntu) | #ubuntu for support and general discussion for dapper/feisty/gutsy/hardy, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<Hobbsee> that should be *pretty* obvious
<nickrud> The day everyone reads the topic, or even agrees that it 'applies to them' will be the day world peace breaks out
<Myrtti> it will be a hoot
<Myrtti> world hunger ends
<tonyyarusso> "Ever been here before?  No?  Did someone here suggest you come?  No?  Ah, then you should probably go away.  Here - throw out my banana peel on your way out."
<Myrtti> all nations hug each other
 * nickrud thinks tonyyarusso doesn't believe in world peace ;)
<tonyyarusso> Someone might find that topic in conflict with that little thing we call the CoC though - darn.  :P
 * tonyyarusso hits nickrud over the head until he just smiles and nods at everything
 * nickrud takes the bananna peel and leaves
<jussi01> ok, I think I just found my funny thing of the day...
<jussi01> a quote from -ot...
<jussi01> [08:54:19] <wobblywu> topyli, YOU WINN!!!! YOU ARE THE 1,000TH COMPANY BEING E-MAILED! CLICK HERE FOR A FABULOUS PRIZE! YOU WIN ME AS AN EMPLOYEE! CLICK HERE!!
<tonyyarusso> The best part is it actually makes perfect sense in context.
<jussi01> yep
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> mornin
 * Mez shoves a sock in Myrtti's mouth
 * Myrtti looks around
 * Myrtti takes the sock off and blushes
<bazhang> @banlog dolphin_noel #ubuntu
<ubottu> bazhang: No matches found for dolphin_noel (dolphin_noel!*@*) in #ubuntu
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29927/  wow
<bazhang> serious contender for top 10 worst sources.list of all time
<ikonia> not good
<Myrtti> 6.10 _feisty Eft_
<Myrtti> lol
<ikonia> dapper
<ikonia> breezy
<ikonia> they are all in there
<bazhang> breezy
<bazhang> haha
<nalioth> variety is the spice of life
<bazhang> as is breakage
<bazhang> missed the debian one
<elkbuntu> wtf
<elkbuntu> s/f/fruitcake/
<bazhang> all that is missing really is automatix
<elkbuntu> bazhang, and envy pre-ng
<bazhang> elkbuntu, righto :)
<elkbuntu> btw, there's a new tweak script of the same calibre out there, for the eee, listed on the eeepc/fixes page on help.ubuntu.com :-/
 * bazhang is not sure whether to cheer or boo
<elkbuntu> boo
<elkbuntu> "sudo apt-get install -y -f build-essential module-assistant eeepc-acpi-source  --force-yes"
<bazhang> uh, boooo!
 * elkbuntu twitches
<bazhang> argh
<elkbuntu> the messes with modules without preserving a backup
<bazhang> whoa
<elkbuntu> seems they took it off the help page, good
<elkbuntu> bazhang, http://code.google.com/p/eeescripts/downloads/detail?name=ubuntueeetweak.sh&can=2&q=
<bazhang> elkbuntu, sweet thanks
<elkbuntu> it also sets the powersaving to dull the screen after only 10-15 seconds or something
<elkbuntu> sucks when you're reading something
<bazhang> sheesh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, \|\|raith said: ubottu: why is kvm preferred over the others?
<nalioth> read faster   :P
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> nalioth, read that script though. it's going to turn into another ax
<Myrtti> someone should kosherize it
<Pici> Find a rabbi to bless it?
<nalioth> thankfully, it isn't for mainstream applications
<Myrtti> to check thru the ingredients and make suggestions with what to replace the corn syrup
<Myrtti> http://www.ajhs.org/publications/chapters/chapter.cfm?documentID=270
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<elkbuntu> nalioth, no, just aimed at anyone who has an eeepc
<Pici> Myrtti: Interesting
<Myrtti> I thought so too
<Myrtti> oh well
<Myrtti> today is the workmate bbq evening
<Myrtti> have to go get some red wine and straight vodka
<nalioth> just need beer for a bbq
<Myrtti> I believe the chef has some plans for the vodka and the red wine
<Myrtti> I'm just paying
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> chefs need their lubrication, i guess
<Myrtti> OOOOHHH regex cheat _SKIRT_
<Myrtti> "Is the shirt difficult for you to read due to anatomy?"
<Pici> My manager is taking my team out to lunch today.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ?!
<Myrtti> http://store.xkcd.com/ ♥
<Myrtti> he's funny and smart... I bet he's not single
<Pici> I should buy some tshirts
<Myrtti> not that it matters that much currently
<Tm_T> Myrtti: nice skirt, you definately have one
<Myrtti> yes, I should have one skirt atleast
<Tm_T> http://xkcd.com/385/ <- hrrrr
<Jucato> Tm_T: smells like a troll :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: smell, but haven't shown his tail yet ;)
<Jucato> Tm_T: his first sentence showed a bit of tail :)
<Jucato> anyway, your prey :P
<Tm_T> only few hairs ;)
<Tm_T> Jucato: see? ;)
<Jucato> right :)
<Jucato> hey I can't be right all the time... otherwise I'd be god :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes, you're only son of a god, son ;)
<Jucato> the implications of that sentence are.... :P
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> hmm, AntiMage spamming?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, KenBW2 said: ubottu: this tutorial is aimed at Feisty, will it work for Hardy?
<Myrtti> splitting headaches \o/ hell yes!
<ubottu> In ubottu, korund said: no, i can mount home on separete partition, but if its partition is less than sd*16
<Pici> bazhang: why the ban?
<bazhang> Pici, was he not starting a massive spam
<Pici> bazhang: I'm pretty sure that was it
<bazhang> okay; will unban
<bazhang> fixed
<bazhang> Pici, ^^
<nalioth> a remove is best for inadvertent pastes
<Hobbsee> did someone deal with smallfoot in -offtopic?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<bazhang> nay
<Hobbsee> pity
<Hobbsee> [01:12] <Hobbsee> either way though, it's really not my fault that you decided to flame me, and your persistence in blaming me makes me very inclined to think that you've not learned your lesson about acceptable conduct.
<Hobbsee> if someone wants to deal with him, and remove it, feel free.
<bazhang> when I get access I will! :)
 * Hobbsee can give temp access, no problem :P
<Hobbsee> [01:16] <smallfoot-> Hobbsee, you banned me, so its your fault, that i cant enter #ubuntu-offtopic, so please unban me
<Hobbsee> the guy never learns...
<smallfoot-> Greetings all friendly channel operators. I am unable to join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel because Hobbsee have banned me. I have been banned for many months, ever since May, it is now past due time that the ban gets lifted. I am not able to participate in the Ubuntu community since I have been banned, and now I feel excluded.
 * Hobbsee points out hte most recent log at http://rafb.net/p/A73vg718.html
 * smallfoot- notes that it is pasted as C++
 * smallfoot- requests to get unbanned
 * Hobbsee requests that smallfoot- stops blaming her all the time, for being banned, when it was smallfoot-'s choice to misbehave.
<smallfoot-> wow, you're a she???+++
<smallfoot-> asl ??
<nalioth> smallfoot-: #ubuntu-offtopic is not required "ubuntu community"
<smallfoot-> nalioth, I believe it is a central piece...
<nalioth> smallfoot-: take your ASL, and be gone
<smallfoot-> nalioth, since #ubuntu is only for support-related inquires..
<nalioth> this isn't the place for that
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: and if you think that's going to help you....
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, I hold no grudges against you for what you did. I just want to get over with it. Do the right thing.
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: id' prefer you not to tell me what to do, thanks.  particularly as it was *you* who couldn't behave in the first place.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, best to part now
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, well, I cant join #ubuntu-offtopic, why? Because YOU banned me!
<Hobbsee> because you misbehaved.
<Hobbsee> don't misbehave, don't get banned.  why is this so complicated?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, /part now please.
<smallfoot-> This is what happens when they give girls op, "Oh, look she has boobs, let give her ops!", then they go and ban people! Unfair!!
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ^
<Hobbsee> epic fail on the part of that guy.
<Hobbsee> i wonder how he manages to stay in #ubuntu for very long...
<bazhang> he knows from two bans and long PMs with me I will brook no guff from him.
<nalioth> with that attitude, he's very unlikely to reach the solution he's after
<Hobbsee> exactly.
<bazhang> seemed to confuse #ubuntu with #whine
<bazhang> jpds, poing
<Hobbsee> nalioth: so, when will you grow some boobs?  clearly, you need to have them to get ops.
 * bazhang needs some brain bleach
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you should see mine
<bazhang> x2
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Tm_T> bazhang: with babyoil and chesthair, want some?
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> now we've got another emma
<Hobbsee> nalioth: nuke that channel, please
<Hobbsee> [01:36] <smallfoot-> If anyone wants to chat about Ubuntu in a relaxed fashion, then you can join #ubuntu-social the Ubuntu Social Club! Happy times!
<bazhang> Tm_T, zomg
 * Hobbsee throws him out of +1 aind #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: nice move from him, though false move
<nalioth> yes, from everywhere he said that
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> it's in our namespace.
<Hobbsee> nice work
<Hobbsee> guess we've gotten quicker, after she who cannot be named.
<smallfoot-> hi
<Hobbsee> yes?
<smallfoot-> this is very unfair
<Hobbsee> no, you may not advertise in #ubuntu channels.  it's offtopic, for support channels.
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: what is?
<smallfoot-> i made my own place, and then they took it away from me
<nalioth> smallfoot-: please tell us what you are telling me in PM
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, i made an own room on this chat, and i was the boss of it, then they took it away from me :(
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: it's fair
<smallfoot-> why? if i created the room, its means its mine, so nobody can take it from me?
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: untrue
<smallfoot-> oh
<nalioth> smallfoot-: http://freenode.net
<nalioth> network policies are explained
<smallfoot-> well, i think its unfair, if i make a room, it should be mine, and nobody should take it from me
<smallfoot-> its like if i build a house, you cant go itno my house and kick me out and take it from me
<nalioth> please note that spamming other channels that do not conform to Ubuntu IRC standards is not welcome in Ubuntu channels
<smallfoot-> i didnt spam them, i just invited them to the social club
<nalioth> smallfoot-: go read the policies, please
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: making it simple (dunno why I do but) all #ubuntu* channels belongs to Ubuntu
<nalioth> you say 'invite', we say "spam"
<smallfoot-> if you are in the city and walk, then someone can ask you to join their club
<Hobbsee> we've had this argument with another person.  don't even bother.
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: do what nalioth say, read freenode policies so you understand how this works
<Hobbsee> they did not win.
<smallfoot-> nalioth, if i ask in #windows to join my club that is about ubuntu, its spam, or if i ask 100 times to join it, then its spam, but if i ask in the ubuntu channel to join the ubuntu club once, then its invite
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: because, freenode isn't public street, it's "shopping mall" in this analogy
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, i think its unfair, that you can own all the #ubuntu* channels
<nalioth> smallfoot-: read the policies, please.  they are quite simple
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: it's not, and we cannot change that, I believe anyway
<smallfoot-> if i make another channel, that doesnt contain the name *ubuntu* it will be my own, or people will steal it?
<nalioth> smallfoot-: if you out of line with freenode policy, no.
<smallfoot-> oh okie
<nalioth> which is why i keep advising you to read them
<Tm_T> :)
<smallfoot-> ok
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: really, read them, it's for your own good afterall :)
<Tm_T> hi StevenK and ejer
<smallfoot-> well, the thing is i want a channel that caters to ubuntu users, because i use ubuntu, so i want to make a channel where ubuntu users can chat and have fun
<smallfoot-> but if i use name *ubuntu* then they will steal my channel, but if i dont use it, then ubuntu users dont know the channel is for ubuntu users
<nalioth> smallfoot-: if you display a better attitude, you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for that purpose
<smallfoot-> but they banned me from there, for very long time, i waited patiently, since may, and came back many times and requested to get unbanned, but the people were unreasonable and refused to unban me even after pleading serveral times, i had no choice but to make my own room
<jpds> bazhang: piong
<bazhang> jpds, PM?
<Hobbsee> you said htat above, and got a response above.  you also said that on monday.
<nalioth> smallfoot-: your "boobs" comment was meant to be socially accpetable?
<jpds> bazhang: Sure, anytime
<smallfoot-> nalioth, well i get so angry, she is the one who banned me, its her fault i cant join the channel
<nalioth> no
<smallfoot-> nalioth, also, in this channel its not, but i want to create a channel where everything is allowed, because it will be "social" and "open" so it will be relaxed, and not strict
<nalioth> it's _your_ fault
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: but son, it's your fault to get banned, right? like, it's your fault if you go into jail not police?
<nalioth> smallfoot-: freenode doesn't allow "everything is allowed" channels
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, if i rob a bank or kill someone, the police must take me, but if i walk on red light, the police must not put me in prison
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: even if laws say so?
<smallfoot-> nalioth, wow that sucks, i dont like channel where i must always act in certain way, because its tense and stressing, i like channel where i can laugh, and joke, and have fun without rules, i want stressfree and relax calm channel
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: there's other irc networks, like quakenet
<nalioth> smallfoot-: freenode is here to support free and open source software, not provide you with a hookup joint
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, hmm.. yes, its like if there is law say i cant download mp3, then i must do it anyways, and the police must not take me to jail
<nalioth> it's for collaboration, not lining up cohabitation
<smallfoot-> nalioth, hmm.. yeah, but it does provide free open source software support, but i also like to be relax and calm and chillout, to get away from the stress
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: if law says something, police has to act so, or there will be no laws
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: but again, feel free to try other irc networks
<smallfoot-> nalioth, and that i would like todo with like-minded people, people who are foss enthusiasts
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, i want be with like-minded people, people who are foss enthusiasts
<bazhang> smallfoot-, PM
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: there are those people in other irc networks too
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, law doesnt know what is right, and if there is law that i should not download mp3, then i must do it anyways, or law i cant wear purple boots, i must do it anyways, in china they told military to kill people in tianamon square, and military shouldnt do that, but they did it
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: then change law, son
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, its hard to find so many of them at same place, freenode is nice place for meet foss people, just need some fun relax channel
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, yes, need do that, but im so little
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: how is flaming someone being part of a fun and relaxing channel?
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: do you think they feel like they're having fun, and relaxing, when you're flaming them?
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, i dont remember what i said
<Hobbsee> do you think they're having fun, if you're attempting to hit on them?
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, well they can have ignore button, and i dont think i jump to someone and flame them for no reason, only if tey ban me
<smallfoot-> yes, it makes them feel special and appreciated
<Hobbsee> dude, you're massively deluded.
<Hobbsee> I don't think you can have anything more to say here
<smallfoot-> like once someone said i was pretty, and it made my day
<smallfoot-> i was happy many days after
<Tm_T> hi Seeker`
<Seeker`> yo
<bazhang> smallfoot-, there is really nothing left to be said. best to /part now
<Tm_T> hmm, is StevenK known?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: yes
<nalioth> Tm_T: he is
<Tm_T> roger
<smallfoot-> ok
<bazhang> smallfoot-, unless you wish to apologize to all and sundry.
<smallfoot-> but i have talked with the other boss guy
<smallfoot-> and he said i can make my own room, that nobody can steal, if use 2 ## infront of name instead of 1 #
<nalioth> smallfoot-: why are you going through all the trouble?  /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<jpds> Seeker`: pm?
<smallfoot-> nalioth, because i cant join the offtopic channel, because im banned, and people refuse to unban me
<Seeker`> jpds: sure
<nalioth> smallfoot-: opening a revenge channel is not the way to "get back at them"
<smallfoot-> nalioth, maybe, but that way i can have my own place, and people can come, and we can chat, and have fun and be happy and without get ban
<bazhang> smallfoot-, apologize for the comments you made earlier would be a good start.
<smallfoot-> hmm ok
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, I apologize for saying they gave you ops because you have boobs, and that you abuse it to ban people.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that was not what I had in mind at all.
<smallfoot-> bazhang, oh, how you mean?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, care to PM?
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> msg me
 * Tm_T hugs Hobbsee 
<nalioth> anyone remember the tor factoid with the link to the russians who cracked it?
<Tm_T> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Tm_T> it's not there anymore, hmmmmm
<nalioth> no, it's not.
<Tm_T> you mean this? http://origin.arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070910-security-expert-used-tor-to-collect-government-e-mail-passwords.html
<Tm_T> nalioth: <ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> first voice in a while :)
<ikonia> not seen ljl for a while
<bazhang> speak of the debbil
<ikonia> who me ?
<bazhang> you? neeeveer!
 * bazhang points to l J l
<nalioth> Tm_T: yeah, i found it in some old logs
<nalioth> too bad the page still isn't active
<Tm_T> I see
<nalioth> http://web.archive.org/web/20070209121336/http://tor.unixgu.ru/  the message is still current, just not the sniffed IPs
<bazhang> !idle | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<smallfoot-> sorry, i was eating dinner, i was away from computer
<Pici> wow
<Seeker`> wow?
<Pici> Seeker`: just reading the backlog
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: oy!
<ubottu> fujin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Gary> beat ya Pici :p
<Gary> meh
<Pici> meh indeed
<Myrtti> goddamn
<Myrtti> hello
<Pici> scrollback?
<Myrtti> no, too drunk to read that
<Pici> zwnj: Hello, can we help you?
<Myrtti> its the first thursday after payday
<Pici> congrats?
<Pici> Oh, you had that workmate thing, I forgot.
<Pici> anyway, time to go for a bit
<zwnj> hi Pici
<zwnj> Pici: i'm getting mail spams from canonical's list server
<zwnj> but i wasn't sure how to notice the system admins
<Mez> zwnj, email mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<zwnj> ok, thanks Mez
<Mez> zwnj, please see topic
<zwnj> thanks and bye :)
<PriceChild> yay n95
 * PriceChild reattatchs lappy to screen
<PriceChild> mmm keyboard
 * Seeker` would apply to be on the council, but isn't an ubuntu member
 * jpds doesn't need more responiblity placed on him.
<Tm_T> how I add comments to bantracker?
<tonyyarusso> "@mark user your_comment", if I remember that e-mail right
<Seeker`> @whoami
<ubottu> Seeker`: I don't recognize you.
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Seeker`: The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @whoami
<ubottu> Seeker`: seeker`
 * Seeker` would like to be on the council
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: oy oy
<tonyyarusso> wheee
 * mneptok gestures tonyyarusso toward a PM window
<Tm_T> hmh, I don't know what to do with these "use envyng" guys, should I just let them be or what...
<Seeker`> i thought envy was "supported" now
<Tm_T> Seeker`: community support
<ompaul> restricted drivers are restricted, just like, long face is long, you get what you get
<Seeker`> isn't that what #ubuntu is?
<ompaul> is there an envy community?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: yes, but, should we promote it over "official" ways?
<ompaul> no
<Seeker`> where are they promoting it?
<ompaul> #ubuntu
 * ompaul hands Seeker` the do keep up card ;-)
<jussi01> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Seeker`> if it is supported by the community, then I dont think it is right to say "you cant suggest it in #ubuntu", as #ubuntu is community support
<Tm_T> Seeker`: that's not my point, son :)
<Tm_T> it should be said "use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails" not just "use envyng"
<elkbuntu> im inclined to agree with Tm_T.
<elkbuntu> now, time to catch a train
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: have fun :)
<jussi01> tack a or if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer (at your own risk)
<Tm_T> jussi01: yeah, but you should be sleeping now, son
<jussi01> rofl... true
 * Tm_T sings lullaby for jussi01 
 * jussi01 goes to bed so he doesnt have to hear that horrble singin...
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> good choice, padawan
 * ompaul looks on 
<ompaul> I will edit that methinks
 * Myrtti noms gouda
<ompaul> !envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ubottu> But envyng already means something else!
<ompaul> !no envyng is <reply>  envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Myrtti> 1no
<ompaul> Jucato,
<Myrtti> there yo go
<ompaul> jussio1, Tm_T ????
<ompaul> are ye half happy with that?
<ompaul> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to ompaul
<ompaul> * ompaul sets ban on *!*@services.
<ompaul> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from ompaul
<nalioth> 0_0
<ompaul> fixed
<ompaul> and bouncy castle got banned
<Mez> http://blip.tv/file/1103457
<Mez> :D
 * Mez agrees with mjg59
<Mez> (the ops in here should watch that)
<ompaul> mjg is right . <<< as some would say
<ompaul> leave my drinking buddy alone :)
<Myrtti> wha
<Myrtti> I'm not drunk
<Myrtti> I confess NOTHING½
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you said in your blog you found something you love in England, what is it?
<Mez> irregular chips.. houses... canals...
<Myrtti> ... no comments
 * tonyyarusso guesses that it's of the walking, talking variety
 * Myrtti blinks
<Myrtti> too many irregular variables
<Myrtti> cannot process
<ompaul> Myrtti, mjg cloud berry disposer
 * ompaul makes phone calls at 1:26am to person and finds them in a pub and its all good stuff 
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> ompaul: didn't give him any cloudberry liqueur
<smallfoot-> help someone banned me from #ubuntu
<ompaul> I did
<ompaul> smallfoot-, we had a conversation about this yesterday iirc
<ompaul> perhaps
<ompaul> or maybe it was not you
<smallfoot-> but yesterday i was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<smallfoot-> now they ban me more and more and more
<smallfoot-> i was banned since may
<nalioth> smallfoot-: spam is off topic in #ubuntu
<smallfoot-> no, it was smoeone else
<smallfoot-> its not spam, i was providing the community with a service of a relaxed social chat
<nalioth> g1216913815 10:36 < smallfoot-> If anyone wants to chat about Ubuntu in a relaxed fashion, then you can join #ubuntu-social the Ubuntu Social Club! Happy times!         <<< this was you, 6 odd hours ago
<smallfoot-> now people didnt want me to have my own room where i was the boss, so they stole my room and banned me
<ompaul> smallfoot-, that is spam
<smallfoot-> its not spam, its a service that invited people
<ompaul> smallfoot-, you have no rights to a #ubuntu-* channel
<smallfoot-> spam is say many times, or invite in unrelated channel
 * ompaul disengages cos this is going nowhere
<smallfoot-> ompaul, well they could have told me that, and renamed it ##ubuntu-social, but instead they stole my room
<ompaul> smallfoot-, you have no rights to a #ubuntu-* channel
<smallfoot-> and banned me
<ompaul> you know it now
<ompaul> and a ## channel would not be official so therefore would be spam
<smallfoot-> yeah, but they should have renamed it ##ubuntu-social, instead of STEAL the room by THIEF it from me, and ban me
<nalioth> smallfoot-: obviously you've not read the policies of the network
<smallfoot-> i dont think it would be spam, because it would be related and single invitation to provide a non.profit social service for the benefit of the community
<ompaul> smallfoot-, may I suggest you read freenode.net and all the nice web pages there
<smallfoot-> yeah, i have done so
<smallfoot-> but sometimes i forget stuff
<smallfoot-> or didnt think about it
<ompaul> smallfoot-, then you should refresh your mind
<nalioth> perhaps you should revisit it
<smallfoot-> did today
<ompaul> and came in here accusing someone of theft, not really the best way to win friends and influence people, at least in the culture I am in
<smallfoot-> administrators acted in bad faith by stealing my channel instead of kindly inform me of the policy and rename it to a channel with ##
<nalioth> smallfoot-: your behaviour has not endeared you to anyone
 * ompaul pours a bath of yogurt
<smallfoot-> ompaul, expensive
<smallfoot-> well i want get unbanned
<ompaul> smallfoot-, not with that attitude you won't
<ompaul> calling people thieves
<nalioth> 1216913314 10:28 < smallfoot-> This is what happens when they give girls op, "Oh, look she has boobs, let give her ops!", then they go and ban people! Unfair!         <<< this is seriously wrong
<smallfoot-> ompaul, look i made a room, i was the boss of it, and they stole it from me, and banned me
<smallfoot-> nalioth, yeah, that is after she banned me
<ompaul> smallfoot-, look, you made a room, you had no authority to make, you then go out of your way to be offensive
<nalioth> it's wrong, no matter what day it is.
<ompaul> go away or I will replace you with a ban
<smallfoot-> honestly, if she wasnt a girl, its highly unlikely she would be an op
 * ompaul ahems
 * nalioth grits teeth.
<nalioth> count to 10.
 * Gary erm, looks in
<Mez> Gary, LD
<Mez> :D *
<Seeker`> :O Gary
<Seeker`> runaway!!
<ompaul> Gary, I was so disappointed in you on Friday, you let the Saturday party get in the way ;-)
<Mez> Gary, http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezzle/2680932563/
<ompaul> hahahaha
<ompaul> that is not me not getting gary's number
<ompaul> :)
<Gary> lol, I thought you had my mobile numbr
<Gary> who did you nick it from?
<ompaul> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezzle/2680936201/in/set-72157606247206162/
<Gary> cor Dave2's hair is really pubic
<ompaul> OI
<ompaul> u
<nalioth> see #freenode
 * Flannel looks in, reads scrollback, has Dejavu.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<ompaul> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezzle/2680939059/in/set-72157606247206162/  dave2<< being the red eyed monster he really is
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> Dave2, the evil goblin part two, friends with Chuck
<ompaul> Mez, that flash does him no favours
<Mez> :P
<Mez> ompaul, he needs freebsd devil outfit for that one
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> Mez, the chuck I was thinking of was the horror story one the one that got banned in lots of places years after its release
<ompaul> at least I think it was chuck
<ompaul> chucky maybe
 * Myrtti contemplates on pizza
<Seeker`> ompaul: "childs play"?
<ompaul> Seeker`, perhaps
<ompaul> Seeker`, I would rather not remember now - the title I think it reminds me what it was banned
 * ompaul switches topic 
<ompaul> mneptok, ping
<Myrtti> *bwurp*
<ompaul> Myrtti, that is a confession
<Myrtti> 'xcuse me
<ompaul> of sorts
<Myrtti> is it?
<ompaul> it is
<ompaul> I said it is, I don't lie ;-)
<Myrtti> of what?
<ompaul> drinkin
<Myrtti> oooog
<Myrtti> that I can confess
<Myrtti> yes.
 * Mez gets shoes on and goes and gets pizza
 * Mez tries to find the left show
<ompaul> Mez, resist
<Mez> shoe *
<ompaul> show - ....
<ompaul> show us the shoe :)
<Mez> ompaul, I is hungry
<Mez> ompaul, you've seen it
<Myrtti> SHUDDUP THERE IN THE BALCONY!
<Myrtti> damned pigses
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> I don't have to do a thing but move
 * Mez takes his free oreilly book with him
<Myrtti> and they squeal
<Mez> +/me is afk -> pizza
<ompaul> ack
 * tomaw steals the +
<Myrtti> piiiiiiiiizza
<Myrtti> nomnom
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> there we go
<Dave2> ompaul, scary
<ompaul> Dave2, what the photos?
<ompaul> or me with the phone?
<Dave2> the photos
<ompaul> war time
<ompaul> I hate this
<tomaw> smallfoot- spoke me me briefly
<ompaul> tomaw, that was nice of smallfoot-
 * ompaul puts on the hat of most cynical
<tomaw> he said nothing but "oh ok" when I informed him that #ubuntu-* is controlled by ubuntu group contacts
<ompaul> and he was told that here
<ompaul> assuming it is ahe
<ompaul> and made sexist comments
<ompaul> and .. I will shut up now
<tomaw> and now he was told that but a non-ubuntu affiliated member of freenode staff.
 * ompaul tries to parse
<ompaul> fail
<ompaul> tomaw, pm
<ompaul> I did a last log on that party and would not be in favour of a short ban but that is me
<ompaul> lastlog here that is and I have not been here often in the last while
<ompaul> mneptok, morning
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul dances around 
 * nickrud thinks that's a very weak mneptokian imitation
<ompaul> nickrud, I am not imitating
<ompaul> I am not mneptok, mneptok is unique
<ompaul> and this is so true
<nickrud> I stand corrected, you are so right
<ompaul> nickrud, I am not fitting to step in his socks, for one he has smaller feet than I
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-25
<ompaul> nickrud, have a small brown bread with cream cheese and jelly, just the one mind you :)
<ompaul> I will now go away and sleep
<ompaul> cheers all
<nickrud> ompaul, now that was cruel. I am at work, and my fridge is empty.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kybish said: This is an autoreply:
 * Hobbsee raises eyebrows
<Hobbsee> smallfoot tried *again*?
<nalioth> oh yes
<Hobbsee> did he try #freenode too?
<Hobbsee> i thought he'd figured out that he had no chance the first time, or something.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: When mom says no... go ask dad.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Pici> I was just reading the scrollback too.
<Myrtti> funky
<nalioth> town
<tonyyarusso> crier
<bazhang> LickGavle> WatchDragon: I cannot be allowed back into #linux... im way to cool for that so im evading :=)
<Myrtti> meh
<nickrud> !latest
<ubottu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<bazhang> compiling gparted? o,0
<nickrud> for a learning exercise it's excessive ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: thank you... Ive been looking for that factoid for two weeks at least
<bazhang> :)
<nickrud> !nonono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonono
<bazhang> !phail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phail
<nickrud> hm, used to have the factoid database linked in, wonder why it's not anymore
<jussi01> grrr, hate this: http://imagebin.ca/view/jC0jwZmy.html
<nickrud> jussi01 are we going to be able to search the bot database again some time? I think I remember you saying something about resources ...
<jussi01> nickrud: what do you mean search the bot database?
<jussi01> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> nickrud: you can...
<nickrud> ah, the old link is missing from this:
<nickrud> !nonon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonon
<Flannel> jussi01: Ever fix my DB entry? (I already know the answer)
<nickrud> !flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel
<Flannel> nudge nudge ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: Not factoid
<Flannel> @btlogin
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<jussi01> Flannel: you are evil and dont deserve that capability
<nickrud> hahahahahaha, you're still a nooboodYY!
<Flannel> jussi01: sounds good.  Means I don't have to clear my bans, and can plead ignorance when people ask me to unban them
<jussi01> rofl
<nickrud> just poke jussi01, I'm sure he'd be glad to handle your bans
 * jussi01 delegates it to nickrud
<nickrud> luckily I'm not paid, and can do the old pfffpt ;P
<jussi01> Flannel: please try now
<nickrud> only thing worse than managing employees is managing volunteers
<Flannel> @btlogin
<jussi01> :D
<Flannel> yay
 * Hobbsee wonders who wants to deal with smallfoot, then.
<Hobbsee> seeing as he excelled himself last night.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: care to enlighten me what the situation is?
<StevenK> How a woman who can add glines, that might help.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: He was doing it in here today too, twice, and almost word for word.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: have a look at the logs.  it's...pretty priceless.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: yeah, i think my last night was your today.
<Flannel> Hobbsee: I don't believe you! lalalalalalalalallalalala
<Hobbsee> or, something
<Flannel> jussi01: don't be confused when you read the same conversation with him in here four hours apart.  It really did happen.
<jussi01> yay for fun - which tz he in anyone know?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Ill take a shot at talking to him - someone ping me if he drops by
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i doubt it'll owkr.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: besides, nalio*th gave him a good going over yesterdya
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Meh - Im always up for a challenge.
<bazhang> had a good hour-long chat with he of the diminutive sandal and in the end he decided to just stay in #cooking and #defocus; was surprised that the showed up here after all that.
<jussi01> roight... just got through that... what a genius....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bazhang> pasted some text from ubuntu-motu where he was /me hugs nickname to show how nice and helpful he was.
<bazhang> I counter-pasted with @banlog material and he had nothing left to say at that point.
<bazhang> considering that envy components are entering linux-restricted-modules, the *new* envyng factoid seems a bit over the top in terms of how well it does (or in this case doesn't)
<Hobbsee> i was just thinking about that.
<jussi01> bazhang: is this that daniel2 guy?
<bazhang> jussi01, aye
<jussi01> bazhang: It may work with wubi, but Ive never done it so I dont know
<bazhang> he claims to have done it in three minutes via daemon tools
<bazhang> oops 8 minutes :)
<Flannel> bazhang: Whats the problem?
<bazhang> Flannel, some fishy story from daniel 2
<Flannel> He's probably looking for attention (or is being honest).  Just ignore him (and keep an eye on him)
<jpds> To who might like it: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi-plugin-otr/0.2-1~hardy1
<jussi01> meh, irssi... :P
<bazhang> wow; two minutes stop watching #ubuntu and bedlam breaks out
<jussi01> rofl
<jpds> bazhang: Just op yourself before you go. That way they'll still think you're there.
<bazhang>  jpds :0
<Flannel> that way you come back to a bunch of queries
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Uh, so if I have -backports enabled, and am using the primary archive, why can't my apt see the package?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Appears the binaries have built, but still have to move to the archive.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: They appear on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/irssi-plugin-otr/
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Have you updated your package cache? how do you know its not seen? apt-cache policy show anything funky?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Odd.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: yes, ran apt-get update.  apt-cache policy doesn't show it existing.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Although there are no ~hardy1 .deb's.
<tonyyarusso> nor apt-cache search
<Flannel> 2.1~hardy1 is the package we're looking for?
<tonyyarusso> jpds: oh, doh
<Flannel> er, 2-1~hardy1
<tonyyarusso> good eye
<Flannel> bazhang: *buntu is ubuntu
<jpds> Guess we have to wait a little bit more then.
<bazhang> Flannel, sorry not sure what you are referring to.
<bazhang> is pikeshouse doing an audit? :)
<Flannel> bazhang: yeah, not sure about that bot.
<bazhang> Flannel, I seem to remember it was okay now.
<Flannel> Yeah.  Or at least, unofficially. 2008/06/02 at 14:24
<bazhang> right; the higher-ups chatted with afterdeath (bot's owner) and seemingly cleared it
<Flannel> Right.  at 14:24 on the second of six
<bazhang> hehe
<smallfoot-> Help, I am banned from #ubuntu+1 channel :(
<smallfoot-> I need goto that channel, because my Ubuntu has problem, the graphics run in crap mode, and its not good graphics
<smallfoot-> Please, unban me, so I can get help how install Nvidia proprietary device driver
<smallfoot-> i cant put my screen resolution up
<Flannel> smallfoot-: Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<smallfoot-> 8.10a3
<gnomefreak> this seems like 3rd day in row you  have asked to be unbanned
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: also, why you are banned there?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: indeed it is
<bazhang> he was talking about his ban in -ot
<smallfoot-> i think because i informed people that i had made a channel called #ubuntu-social
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: dont run 8.10 with nvidia drivers
<Flannel> smallfoot-: If you need to know how to install nvidia drivers, alpha software is probably not for you
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: you need some knowledge of how xorg.conf is formatted
<smallfoot-> gnomefreak, i usually put the nvidia drivers with jockey, but it dont let me
<bazhang> asked to come here; then after much ado started spamming all #ubuntu channels with that club of his
<gnomefreak> Flannel: its not that its a conflict in xorg.conf
<smallfoot-> gnomefreak, i know xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: have you read the entire chatlog?
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: not well enough if your asking
<Tm_T> bazhang: aww, that, hrr
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: for?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, not all channels, and it was not spam, it was nice invitation to a community benefiting service
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yesterday.  with smallfoot- in it.
<gnomefreak> nope not yesterdays i just passed by it
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, its not too late to the right thing
<gnomefreak> ah yes he is the channel guy
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: after your performance yesterday, i'm not prepared to unban you for *at least* a week.
<gnomefreak> i do think i read that yesterday
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: learn xorg.conf than fix it
<smallfoot-> gnomefreak, well they stole my channel from me
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: please leave - you're wasting your breath.
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: yup, it's not too late to do the right thing, for you atleast
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: good
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: you were not following the rules of freenode
<bazhang> smallfoot-, what about your cloak?
<smallfoot-> gnomefreak, i know how to change the "Driver" from "nv" to "nvidia", but the drivers are not installed
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: you'll only be unbanned if you actually prove you've learned your lesson.
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: no tthe driver the whole file
<smallfoot-> Tm_T, what i can do? im bammed, ic ant do anytthing
<gnomefreak> not the driver
<Tm_T> smallfoot-: learn your lesson?
<smallfoot-> bazhang, what about it?
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: you can think about how you should have behaved.
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: you nee to re write the file
<bazhang> smallfoot-, your actions contravene freenode rules quite clearly
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: go learn it than fix it, please stop asking to be unbanned for a week.
<smallfoot-> if i am banned, thats no problem, but now my ubuntu is broken, so i need unban
<gnomefreak> bazhang: its 5am could you please use smaller words until i run out get coffee and make it :(
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: reinstall 8.04
 * Hobbsee suggests everyone ignores smallfoot-, as he's been given his solution, so there is nothing left to do.
<gnomefreak> that is the help you will get for it
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please part now; come back in a week to ten days from now.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: eh he can be handled easy see Tm_T
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: <3
<smallfoot-> ok, well i will find another ubuntu channel where you is not the boss
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: (please)
<smallfoot-> and they will help
<smallfoot-> i dont need you
<bazhang> bye smallfoot-
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: bye then.
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: that isnt gonna hppen
<gnomefreak> we run 98% of them
<smallfoot-> Hobbsee, my ubuntu dont work, i cant get help, because you banned me, its your fault my ubuntu is broken
<bazhang> efnet has ubuntu channels iirc
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: i told you how to fix it.
<Hobbsee> ha ha ha.
<bazhang> he left
<Flannel> Hobbsee: you broke his ubuntu!  you're so hurtful!
<gnomefreak> moron
<Hobbsee> zomg!
<bazhang> moran
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes.  clearly you haven't read his chatlog from yesterday.
<gnomefreak> just for record you need to run nvidia-config to fix it :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: apparently the fact that i have boobs is the only reason i have ops.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i read it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: laid into him
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i don't suppose you can enforce his week long ban by force, please?
<gnomefreak> i was here the whole time ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i guess you can't go harsher than 'moron' in a logged channel.  pity.
<bazhang> heh
<gnomefreak> well i very well can
<Flannel> Hobbsee: theres a plain correlation there.  obviously.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  #ubuntu-se...is where?
<gnomefreak> but eh dealing with CC over that isnt worth my time
<Flannel> Sweden
<gnomefreak> central america
<Myrtti> you sure?
<gnomefreak> is it/?
<Flannel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.se
 * Hobbsee wonders if he's up to no good there too
<bazhang> sweden, central america
<Myrtti> Nafallo: ^
<gnomefreak> we should all join :)
<gnomefreak> scare him
<Flannel> bazhang: theyre practically the same place
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, i just did.  join, that is
<bazhang> now part of NAFTA!
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: who are the ops speak to one of them
<Myrtti> Nafallo is one
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<gnomefreak> ah good :)
<Myrtti> sweden... central america... where the heck did you get that from
<gnomefreak> hes yelling harrasment just because our nicks are there
 * bazhang goes to look
<Flannel> gnomefreak: /me hopes -se is logged
<Flannel> hmmm
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> Flannel: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I'm already there.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Flannel> By golly... he's speaking what I can only assume is swedish.
<gnomefreak> is bra a word?
<Myrtti> javisst
<gnomefreak> bra and boobs kind of well are way too close to call it chance
<gnomefreak> javisst means nothing to me
<jussi01> brå is a word iirc
<Myrtti> you are thinking in English
<Myrtti> bra = good
<bazhang> barnvakter?
<Flannel> Hooray for false cognates?
<gnomefreak> he left out not folowing the COC
<bazhang> senses a kb coming
<Myrtti> if you don't understand what he is saying, then leave the channel
<Flannel> gnomefreak: well, boobs and ops are practically the same word.  You cut one in half and flip it over... its an *obvious* cause/effect relationship.  duh.
<gnomefreak> please remind him of that in swedish or i will be forced to find a swedish dictionary and look it up
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Myrtti> a tad childish though
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: notice im not ther eto cause trouble
<gnomefreak> if it was i would have said something
 * gnomefreak just watching
<bazhang> same here
<Myrtti> still
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: not right this second im working on tbird breakage
<gnomefreak> for local system until archive admins push the proposed fix
<bazhang> for him to claim victimhood after yesterday is beyond me
<Flannel> can we send factoids to people here?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> bazhang: It still doesn't mean we need to provoke him
<Myrtti> why not?
<Flannel> !away > gardar`away
<ubottu> gardar`away, please see my private message
<Flannel> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Flannel: !bleh > Flannel
<Myrtti> Flannel: exactly
<bazhang> Flannel, joining is not provoking
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> sure it is
<Flannel> bazhang: You really don't have much business in said channel.
<bazhang> Flannel, seeing if he will misbehave is more like it
<Flannel> bazhang: -se has its own ops, let them worry about it.
<Myrtti> and it's not your business to be watching if he misbehaves
<Myrtti> since you don't have ops there
<gnomefreak> cant we join any channel we like?
<bazhang> Flannel, remind me; did you spend an hour with him in PM yesterday?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> but it's just provoking him
<gnomefreak> im not a core dev but im in #uuntu-devel
<bazhang> Flannel, I did.
<Flannel> bazhang: Its the equivalent of sitting +o for no good reason, has a chilling effect, against freenode policy, etc.
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i did nothing of the sort
<Flannel> bazhang: I did.  He said he was going to fix it.  I'll see if he replies about it.
<Myrtti> joining -se and you not even understanding / speaking swedish can sure be interpreted as provoking
<Myrtti> ah, nvm
<Flannel> gnomefreak: You didn't join -devel just to "watch" someone though.
<bazhang> Flannel, afaik I can join any channel at any time.
<Myrtti> tis 30'c here and I stink.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: not jsut one person no and im not there watching him
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im there
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im an op in #ubuntu-de and im not dutch
<Flannel> gnomefreak: german?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: de is german...
<jussi01> lol
<gnomefreak> Flannel: see what i mean ;)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Flannel> bazhang: Thats not the point.  Yes, you *can*, but one could argue you're breaking the CoC by joining at this particular moment, probably for the sole purpose of watching him to hold it against him.
<Myrtti> it's also called stalking...
<bazhang> a chilling effect on someone who is lashing out at everyone? plz.
 * Myrtti shivers
<Flannel> bazhang: Just because someone has misbehaved doesn't mean they don't deserve to be treated decently.  Discipline and ridicule are two, very different things.
<bazhang> Flannel, talking with him for an hour this time, and similarly on two other occasions is treating someone decently.
<bazhang> Flannel, when they continue be abusive however, that is another matter.
<Myrtti> and how does joining #ubuntu-se add up to this?
<bazhang> Flannel, feel free to charge me with coc violations
<Myrtti> it's not our job to be watching all the #ubuntu channels
<jussi01> +1 Myrtti
<gnomefreak> and for the record i was helping him with his nvidia issue, i told him how to fix it sort of i only said come back in a week
<Myrtti> the channels have their own ops
 * gnomefreak not claiming to be an op in there, nor have i said anythign in there but i was pinged in there
<Myrtti> but if you don't have ops there, and don't understand the language, what the hell are you doing there then except stalking and provoking?
<Myrtti> pardon moi if this sounds harsh
<Myrtti> but if he acts nice in -se, as he has so far, then there's no point?
<bazhang> what was harsh is what he said to hobb-see earlier; joining is so far from provoking that it is not worth mentioning.
<Myrtti> the only problem he's having is that he cannot understand why he wasn't allowed to start #ubuntu-channel
<bazhang> not so.
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: feel free to tell him his nvidia issue fix. first what card is it if a 5xxx card he needs -173 and he needs to run nvidia-config and restart it should fix his issue
<Myrtti> ...
<bazhang> the problem, which dates back several months is he cannot follow channel rules.
<bazhang> he has been PM'ed extensively to no avail.
<jussi01> bazhang: but its still not your issue in -se?
<gnomefreak> its either nvidia-config or nvidia config
<gnomefreak> cant remember but either way that will fix his issue
<bazhang> so he is the victim here?
<gnomefreak> problem is he doesnt know xorg.conf enough to be running 8.10
<bazhang> that was a fast turnaround
<bazhang> reminds me of some other situation, cant recall now
<Flannel> bazhang: No ones saying he's done nothing wrong, but what he's done has no relevance to his activity in -se
<gnomefreak> also he was banned from #ubuntu but i never saw him try to join #ubuntu+1 (not sure if he is banned there or not)
<Myrtti> stalking like that is considered rude - not only by smallfoot- but the -se OPS
<Myrtti> I've been on IRC too long
<bazhang> he is banned in +1 afaik
 * Myrtti goes to have a cold shower
<bazhang> banned in #u only yesterday (not by moi)
<bazhang> in -ot many months
<gnomefreak> oh and im in pm with him helping him
<bazhang> Flannel, no, quite the opposite; he has done very wrong and still refuses to listen to reason. he is saying he will find a channel where he can do what he wants in #ubuntu channels without rules
<Myrtti> well, all the channels have rules - and ops
<Flannel> bazhang: #ubuntu-se has rules.  We don't have jurisdiction there, this is a moot point.
<Myrtti> and it's the channels own ops job to see that the rules are followed
<Myrtti> not ours, as Flannel said
<bazhang> Flannel, charging me with stalking is not necessary, or violating the coc.
<jpds> Flannel: I think we do, as it's in the #*ubuntu* namespace.
<Flannel> bazhang: I don't believe I ever said anything regarding stalking.  Nor did I say you were violating the CoC
<Flannel> jpds: No, LoCo teams are autonomous
<bazhang> Flannel, the 'one could argue' statement seems to have said just that. upthread ^^
<Flannel> bazhang: Why are you worried anyway?  If he's cronically as bad as he has been in here the past few days, he'll be banned from -se in no time anyway.
<gnomefreak> jpds: flannel is right however we have every right to be in any channel we feel like it at anytime (unless banned) and since noone said anything in the channel that was off color why cant we hang out there
<Flannel> bazhang: I mentioned that it could be construed as a violation.  I didnt accuse anyone of anything.
<bazhang> Flannel, you saying that one could argue I am violating the coc when that is not the case, particularly after all the time and effort I have spent with smallfoot and in light of his behaviour towards hobb-see yesterday.
<Flannel> bazhang: But regardless, Do you want to be known as an op who pushes peoples buttons?  We're here to enforce rules, not to make people break them.
<Flannel> s/make people/encourage people to/
<bazhang> Flannel, if you consider me as such a one, then that is your affair; I try to help out as best as I can. the presumptive arguments about coc violations were overboard imo
<Flannel> bazhang: You can't seriously cite private discussions as reasons I should know that you're not simply provoking him.
<bazhang> Flannel, I recall having a PM with eleph some weeks back; you felt I was wrong to ban him, so I PM'd him. I do so to mediate not provoke.
<Flannel> bazhang: I apologise for not being omniscient.
<Flannel> Anyway, task at hand: AlmightyCthulhu in #ubuntu.  Can't tell if his ban here is the same guy or not
<bazhang> turns out he was rather ban-worthy after all.
<bazhang> its baron1984 iirc
<Flannel> Looks like its the same IP and everything
<bazhang> definitely ban fodder :)
<Flannel> It was a month ago though.  We probably ought to unban him here and have a chat with him
 * Flannel is still reading logs, so don't hold me to that.
<bazhang> I always clear my ban list in a day or two (if I remember) :)
<Flannel> Even if its only to keep S/N in #ubuntu, although he's quieted down it looks like
<bazhang> always need limcore around though
<gnomefreak> what is the key combo to change virtual desktops in compiz aand/or out
 * gnomefreak was asked by smallfoot and i cant remember to save my life
<Flannel> Hah.  Actually... his nick was originally baron1984.  Definately same guy.
<bazhang> ctrol alt left mouse?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: ctrl-alt-leftarrow?
<gnomefreak> thats it thanks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he was in +1, has been so for a few days, and has also spammed it.  you may want to look at logs before speaking.
 * bazhang hugs Flannel 
<gnomefreak> huh? i said that he never asked about being unbanned from +1
<bazhang> got to go to work :(
<Hobbsee> ah
<Flannel> bazhang: Have fun! :)
 * Flannel has no idea what bazhang does.  Perhaps fun isn't appropriate.
 * Hobbsee shakes her head at -se
<gnomefreak> incoming
<gnomefreak> banned in #ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> almighty.....
<Flannel> by Vorian no less.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: [19:32] <gnomefreak> also he was banned from #ubuntu but i never saw him try to join #ubuntu+1 (not sure if he is banned there or not)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but i think i misread slightly, sorry
<gnomefreak> i meant ask about it
<gnomefreak> sorry i mixed up words
 * Hobbsee is just stunned at people who don't learn, and then others who appear to be defending them.
<Hobbsee> you know, i'm getting really bored of limcore's continual trolls in -bugs and such.
<Hobbsee> and even in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> looks like he's moving to -quality now too.
 * jpds installs "mc" and gets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30251/ - at the end of the dpkg run.
<gnomefreak> ah yes i remmeber scrollkeeper errors
<gnomefreak> that was a1 though
<gnomefreak> atleast for intrepid
<jpds> Hmm, I prefer using tree, ls and mv, cp for files.
<Hobbsee> jpds: yeah, i fail to see hwo that's not a good enough solution, particularly for a desktop
<Myrtti> hello moo_cow
 * Tm_T hails the newcomers
 * Flannel believes moo_cow is forwarded from #ubuntu, and has been logging in/idling on and off for at least a week now.
<Myrtti> 13:38 @,- 25 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@208-117-11-160.block5.gvtc.com!#ubuntu-ops  [by ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia, 781773 secs ago]
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> should I proceed?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> hrm
<soundray> msnbot just left #u with a profane quit message
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I unfrotunately can't much follow ubuntu channels but as long as I see when it happens, he'll stay out
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i meant from here, but okay
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ah, I see, I was rescuing a cat so didn't follow
<Myrtti> FINE. I'm not banning him.
 * Myrtti raises her fist
<Hobbsee> ?
<Myrtti> not banforwarding msnbot here since my brain doesn't cowork with irssi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aozturk said: ubottu: this is the error message: http://pastebin.ca/1082461
<aozturk> how can I fix this: http://pastebin.ca/1082461
<Seeker`> aozturk: This isn't a support channel
<Myrtti> aozturk: ubottu is a bot
<ikonia> Tm_T: that ban was on a bot that had a pretty nasty exploit link
<ikonia> Hmmm @btlogin has stopped woroking, has someone reset the database ?
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> wfm
<Tm_T> ikonia: what ban?
<ikonia> hmm
<ikonia> btlogin
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ubottu> ikonia: Error: You don't have the bantracker capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ikonia> Tm_T: it was Myrtti talking about it, not you, sorry
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> ikonia: The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @whoami
<ubottu> ikonia: ikonia
<Tm_T> ikonia: hm
<ikonia> jussi01: you around ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: I think he went to summerhome or such
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> who's looking after the bot at the moment
<Tm_T> no idea
<Mez> jussi01, afaik
<Pici> maybe its jussio1
<ikonia> think I've figured out why it's not working
<Hobbsee> hatred?  insanity?
<ikonia> nah, it looks like there is a more granular security section been added to the bot/updated that I've been missed on
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Tm_T hugs Mez 
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti too
<Mez> w00
 * Mez shoves a sock in Myrtti's mouth
<Tm_T> tab revenges
 * Myrtti pulls a sock from her mouth, puts it on
<Tm_T> Myrtti: matching pairs?
<Myrtti> I've got plenty of socks from the same source
 * Mez chuckles
<Mez> she didnt steal any at LRL though
<Myrtti> we should've swapped the blue t-shirts
<Mez> nooos
<Mez> mine was cooler
<Mez> twas KDE
<Myrtti> mine was GUADEC!
<Mez> KDE!
<Myrtti> GNOME!
<Mez> ssh
<Myrtti> ssssshhhh to yourself
<Myrtti> besides, xfce ftw
<Mez> :P
 * Mez needs a shower
<Tm_T> Mez: and I need KDE shirt :(
<Mez> Tm_T, poke sealne
<Tm_T> or hug, rather
<Myrtti> I'll be getting a debian ladyfit ♥
<Tm_T> I leave poking for Myrtti and ms Hobbs
<Mez> :O
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I wanted Ubuntu ladyfit for myself
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but someone said strict NO for it, so... :(
<Myrtti> why ladyfit?
<Tm_T> because I have those figures?
<Tm_T> except shoulders but meh
<Myrtti> lolz
<Myrtti> yeah, right.
<Myrtti> :-P
 * Mez goes to buy boxes
<Dave2> .wion 111
<Dave2> ...
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> .fail Dave2
<Dave2> always :(
<Tm_T> Mez: hug me?
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> :/ people resigning.
<jpds> Pici: Where?
<Pici> jpds: motu-sru.
<Pici> jpds: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-July/004269.html  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-July/004273.html
<Pici> :(
<jpds> Yes, it took me some time to tell Launchpad that I wanted to add bug #251760 to "hardy-backports" and not the "dovecot" project.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251760 in dovecot "New Dovecot 1.1.x upstream for hardy-backports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251760
<jussio1> anyone know how to scroll on putty on n95?
<jussio1> Myrtti: ?
<Tm_T> jussio1: Myrtti is in town
<jussio1> :(
<Mez> Tm_T, sorry, was away buying boxes... I may have overdone it
<Tm_T> buying boxes for...
<Dave2> to put othesr, smaller boxes in
<Dave2> other, oto
 * Dave2 gives up.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Mez: so, now that you are back from shopping boxes, can I get a hug from you?
 * Mez hugs and plugs in 1TB HDD
<jussi01_> Is mibbit not allowed in -ot?
<jussi01_> brb, sauna time
<Tm_T> Mez: thank you son
<ubottu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #ubuntu (LordNeo)
<Tm_T> ok, I cannot follow #u atm so someone feel free ;)
<bazhang> :)
<Pici> bleh....
<Mez> ok, so maybe packing all my books in one box wasnt a good idea
<Tm_T> :p
<bazhang> I wish my books fit into a single box :)
<jussi01_> Mez: are you moving?
<Mez> yep
<Tm_T> bazhang: I wish I had books
<Mez> bazhang, it's a rather large box
<jussi01_> Mez: where?
<bazhang> Tm_T, haha
<Mez> back up to birmingham]
<bazhang> Mez, I would need at least a fridge box :)
<Mez> bazhang, about half that size
<Mez> but I sold a lot of my books
<bazhang> Mez, that is still a lot of books
<Mez> bazhang, indeed
<bazhang> here though one tends to hang onto english language books as there is not any barnes and nobles etc
 * Mez worked out how many books he's bought in the last 10 months as 72
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> !envy > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<Mez> there was a cheap bookstore next to where i had to renew my bus pass
<jussi01_> hrm, was I just ban evading?? hrm...
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<jussi01_> Im connected via mibbit, but Identified... mibbit is banned in -offtopic...
<Pici> I didn't think that cloaks would override mibbit
<jussi01_> Pici: weird, cause it lets me in now
<jussi01_> when it didnt before
<Pici> I'm trying to ask about it in #freenode, but its full of trolls right now and they'res no one knowledgable around
<jussi01_> ahh
<jussi01_> Pici: can you check for certain mibbit is banned in there, and not just the random ip I was given?
<Pici> jussi01_: Its banned
<jussi01_> Pici: ok, well my host definately overides it
<jussi01_> cause Im in there now
<Pici> Mine too
<Pici> thats me on mibbit
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  ZarroBoogs
<Pici> :)
<bazhang> yikes!
<Pici> jussi01_: Looks like project cloaks override mibbit, but not unaffiliated ones.
<Pici> I think.
<jussi01_> Pici: ahh, ok
<Pici> I never realized it either.
<jussi01_> interesting though
<Pici> hrm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mandark said: ubottu, it is selected
<jussi01> @admin capability add
<ubottu> jussi01: (admin capability add <name|hostmask> <capability>) -- Gives the user specified by <name> (or the user to whom <hostmask> currently maps) the specified capability <capability>
<jussi01> @admin capability add ikonia bantracker
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> ikonia: there you are
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/142
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ikonia> jussi01: stdin sorted me, thanks
<ikonia> jussi01: appriciated
<jussi01> ikonia: oh, oops :D
<ikonia> he he
<orgthingy> umm, why where i redirected to here :P ?
<jussi01> err, Pici?
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> orgthingy: I cant tell at the moment, you will need towait till Pici comes along
<orgthingy> ah, i was redirected from #ubuntu-offtopic :S
<orgthingy> man
<orgthingy> ompaul: do u know why :S ?
<jussi01> orgthingy: Ahh, I see now, you had a rather not nice quit message
<jussi01> [19:39:50] <-- orgthingy (n=eloxoph-@79-71-253-134.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com) has quit ("PIZZA TIME! FUCK IRC! IM IN HOLIDAYS FFS")
<orgthingy> jussi01: but it
<jussi01> !language | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<orgthingy> it's a QUIT message?
<Myrtti> orgthingy: so?
<orgthingy> i didnt say it in the channel
<Myrtti> yes you did
<jussi01> orgthingy: it appears in channel
<ompaul> orgthingy, and where to quit messages get sent?
<ompaul> orgthingy, when you surf close to the shore you can expect to be landed now and again
<orgthingy> hmm
<orgthingy> so
<ompaul> @btlogin
<orgthingy> i should leave the channel so it wont have the dirty quit message?
<Myrtti> should you change your quit message?
<Pici> Or change the message.
<ompaul> perhaps you have not had enough time to change your mind about how to behave in a ubuntu* and in fact in public on a freenode server
<ompaul> after all it is offensive to others to put up with you doing that
<ompaul> should we really allow you inflict that on them again?
<ompaul> or risk you doing that
 * ompaul wonders for a while
<orgthingy> offensive?
<orgthingy> hmm
<ompaul> orgthingy, you don't seem to be a volunteer for the ok I got enough common sense and can go along with that, you seem to be more in the "how far can I push the boat out" club
<orgthingy> ompaul: excuse me?
<ompaul> orgthingy, and what is funny, that is my impression of your behaviour
<ompaul> you ain't convinced me otherwise
<orgthingy> I helped many in ubuntu channels, and reported bugs and suggestions to ubuntu team
<orgthingy> and i get banned for quit message?
<Myrtti> orgthingy: offensive is offensive
<ompaul> what is your karma
<stdin> providing support does not excuse you from any rules
<orgthingy> Myrtti: well, what he just said is offensive to me
<orgthingy> "you don't seem to be a volunteer"
<stdin> in fact, the more you help the more we expect you to abide by the rules as you *should* know better
<Pici> orgthingy: If you had used that language in channel you would have gotten a warning from me, but since it was a quit message the only option I have is a banforward.
<orgthingy> well, here I am, forwarded
<PriceChild> Evening all.
 * Myrtti huggles PriceChild 
<Pici> orgthingy: So I request that you change the quit message.
<orgthingy> Pici: I did
<Myrtti> jolly good
<PriceChild> orgthingy: #ubuntu caters for many types of people, and we don't want to prevent anyone's access. We ask everyone stays polite and respectful, refraining from bad language. If you have changed the message then good. We can move on.
<Pici> orgthingy: Good, I think there was confusion around that point.
<orgthingy> :)
<Pici> let me get rid of that forward then
<Pici> All set.
<ompaul> orgthingy, there was no comma in there, where you put the " read it again and maybe you can see what I was saying I can take this to pm so we can stop bothering the planet so you don't have a misunderstanding of what I was saying
<ompaul> orgthingy, I may have been overly complex in my statement
 * ompaul actually thinks ompaul was complex
 * ompaul says no more
<Pici> orgthingy: Anything else we can help you with?
<orgthingy> Pici: no, thanks :)
<Pici> orgthingy: May I call your attention to the /topic, specifically about idling then? :)
 * orgthingy reads the topic
<orgthingy> oh :(
<orgthingy> ok, bye
<Pici> :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: could I confirm you received my message?
<PriceChild> jussi01: confirmed
<jussi01> PriceChild: thansk :D
 * Myrtti wants to throw a tantrum
<Myrtti> too hot!
 * PriceChild throws a Myrtti and hopes that is sufficient
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> my t-shirt is soaking wet
<Myrtti> I'm too Nordic for this weather
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Myrtti: it isnt even hot anymore
 * jussi01 opens Myrtti's window
<Myrtti> jussi01: you think my windows weren't open?
<Myrtti> and yes, I do know it's not hot anymore
<jussi01> Myrtti: so take a cool shower, and things will be all nice again
<Flannel> Myrtti: run through the sprinklers
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> was shopping earlier and had the (un)fortunate chance to come home with the first bus after the Flower Weeks Parade
<Dave2> heat--;
<jussi01> Myrtti: so...
<Myrtti> it was FULL
<Myrtti> no air conditioning
<Myrtti> having shopping bags with
<jussi01> Hahahahah
<Myrtti> oh, and I had just eaten at Pizza Rax.
<Myrtti> MULTIFAIL.
 * Dave2 pats the air conditioned buses to/from work
<PriceChild> Dave2: air conditioned busses?!
<Dave2> with wi-fi on board
<PriceChild> now you're taking the mick
<Flannel> and making stuff up too.
<Dave2> http://www.gogoldline.co.uk/thamesvalleybusinesspark.php4
<Dave2> (oh, I forgot to mention they're free.)
<jussi01> Dave2: shh
<Myrtti> Dave2: ... goats.
<jussi01> Myrtti: rax!?? epic fail!!!
<PriceChild> Its a friday btw!!! wooo
<Dave2> Myrtti, nope, no goats on the buses :(
<Flannel> Are the requirements for getting bots hostmasks the same as regular people?
<Dave2> http://www.buszone.co.uk/002b021006.JPG # TVP buses.
<jussi01> Flannel: yep
<jussi01> Flannel: though not for ubuntu cloaks
<Flannel> jussi01: I've gotta have an alternate nick already?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> Flannel: and linked etc
 * Flannel wonders if he can have an alternate nick in six weeks.
<jussi01> Flannel: huh?
<Flannel> jussi01: The nick we really want for our bot is taken (was used for six days in June).  So I've gotta wait to snag that one.  I'd prefer not to have three nicks (two right now for mask, plus the 'real' one once it times out)
<Dave2> so ungroup it when you get the other one?
<jussi01> Flannel: can you not drop one when the time comes?
<jussi01> hehe
 * Flannel didn't think you could unregister nicks.
<ompaul> Flannel, you can do lots with nicks
<jussi01> Flannel: the new system rocks :D
<Myrtti> meh
<ompaul> jussi01, it does fail now and again :)
<jussi01> ompaul: meh, it still rocks
<ompaul> rocking fail :)
<ompaul> it is an improvement in areas
 * jpds is still waiting for something like /ns set mlock.
<Dave2> buh?
<ompaul> but it enforces settings that may not make sense and kludged some old privs in the process
<ompaul> so therefore we get fail
<ompaul> there are improvements and these are noted also
<ompaul> however kludging old privs to some random scheme is a bit like hardcoding icons into a gnome app
<ompaul> so let me rephrase
<ompaul> HARD CODED VALUES ARE FAIL!
<ompaul> meh
<ompaul> jussi01, can you dismiss that one?
<jussi01> ompaul: yep.... MEH!!!!!
<ompaul> jussi01, you may say that, but I would not ;-)
<jussi01> oops, IM trolling... :P
<jussi01> :P:P
<ompaul> jussi01, ehhhhhh perhaps, but you just looked silly from here ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<jussi01> ompaul: ypou should.... :P
 * Myrtti hugs ompaul, jussi01 
<ompaul> hiya Myrtti
<ompaul> back later
 * Myrtti yawns
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> FYI: http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001474.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, Masteredu_ said: what is obottu?
<PriceChild> !ubottu > masteredu_
<ubottu> masteredu_, please see my private message
<ubottu> In ubottu, Newbie02 said: My problem is viewing resrtickted formats (DVDs) it tells me to to download and install a key but my systems says there is no public key installed
<Tm_T> harhar
<Myrtti> nini folks
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-26
<Pici> klined?
<nalioth> Pici: what do you think?
<Pici> nalioth: I think I should have known and just not asked.
<nalioth> cheeky sod was making the rounds
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> @mark zoreau #ubuntu given the irc guidelines in private message, evaluate and unban if  appropriate.
<ubottu> Pici: The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Is it a full moon tonight?
 * mneptok moons the channel
<sajes> Religion talk is going on in -offtopic.
<sajes> Also, apparently I'm abusing ubottu by !religion'ing when people get into religious debates.
 * Flannel mentions we probably should remove the ban on *!*@c-69-245-242-199.hsd1.in.comcast.net from here.
<Pici> Flannel: Who is that for?
<Pici> @btlogin
<Flannel> Pici: Baron1984, banned in -offtopic and ubuntuforums (and here).  He's now AlmightyCthulhu, and his ban from here was more of a nuisance ban
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tomaw> klined
<Pici> tomaw: thanks
<Flannel> Pici: I imagine the other bans could be cleared as well, but couldn't hurt to talk to him about them first
<Flannel> Pici: Either way, removing him here will keep him from talking about th eban in #ubuntu (which was two days ago)
<bazhang> the ops command is no longer working in #ubuntu
<bazhang> just briefly stopping by, will be back later.
<tonyyarusso> Now that is interesting...  Responds in PM fine.
<stdin> that was because of the 'is'
<ompaul> setting up for my saturday morning ban removal
<ompaul> i.e. anyone from the previous week not this last week
<ompaul> if it is not an ip it does not get removed
<nickrud> ompaul I have no bans, nicks included, that can't be removed.
<ompaul> nickrud, the hint is more the opposite
<ompaul> if you want to keep some nick out you need to do more than *!*@foo.ip
<nickrud> ompaul yeah, that's why I mentioned it
<ompaul> ;-)
<nickrud> anyway, i only have one active, I'll drop it now
<nalioth> any supybot doctors around?
<nalioth> doctors/wizards/shamen ?
<Flannel> nalioth: I can't get mine to work with the ubotu database, does that count?
<nalioth> Flannel: ubot3 won't respond in #ubuntuforums-beginners
<Flannel> Do you run it?  Is it giving error messages in the console?
<nalioth> console . . . hmmm
<Flannel> Actually, nalioth, while you're here, mind giving my LoCo bot a hostmask?
 * nickrud giggles
<stdin> does it respond to bot commands directly? like ping/list?
<nalioth> it works fine in other channels
<nalioth> ubot3: ping
<ubot3> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<stdin> just not in that channel?
<nalioth> that one and #ubuntu :|
<stdin> it'd not lobotomised in any channels is it?
<nalioth> i don't understand.
<nalioth> the only channel it's got special instructions for is this one
<stdin> there's a "lobotomy" feature that stops it responding to non-admins on a per-channel basis, but if you don't know about it then I doubt you've set it
<stdin> check the bots log in (bot dir)/log/messages.log
<nalioth> don't they go to the console, too?
<stdin> depends if it's daemonized or not
<nalioth> it's not.
<stdin> ubot3: ping
<ubot3> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<stdin> ^ping
<ubot3> pong
<stdin> it responds to ping at least
<nalioth> it responds (in here) to anything you ask it by name
<nalioth> ubot3: info kdm
<ubot3> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 692 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<stdin> that is odd
<nalioth> quite.
<nalioth> stdin: so how crazy is that?
<stdin> insanely
<stdin> I can't even think of a possible reason for it doing that
 * nalioth mutters crazy talk and goes back to bed . . .  (it's 0141 where he's sitting)
<nalioth> grazi, stdin
<stdin> at least it works, we should hold on to that and forget the insanity that is supybot
<Flannel> !nickspam > stony
<ubottu> stony, please see my private message
<elkbuntu> it's 5pm here and im still in my pjs
 * Flannel grumbles about the resurrection of automatix.
<elkbuntu> ugh
<jussi01> Flannel: huh??
<Flannel> jussi01: The unholy union of Ultimate Edition and Automatic: http://ultamatix.com/
<jussi01> oh no....
<jussi01> ugh....
<jussi01> why? why? why?
<Flannel> jussi01: What do you set to keep from doubling up on error messages in queries? ("is not a valid command" plus factoid)
<Flannel> jussi01: because some people just enjoy breaking stuff
<jussi01> Flannel: wht?
<Flannel> jussi01: supybot?
<wgrant> Flannel: /me dies violently.
<stdin> Flannel: use supybot.reply.whenNotCommand
<stdin> ie: set to False
<Flannel> stdin: Thanks
<Hobbsee> Flannel: all i can say is "i hope his code is better than his english"
<Hobbsee> and "oh no"
<Flannel> Hobbsee: Its either his second language, or he's trying *really* hard to sound sophisticated
<Hobbsee> or both.
<Flannel> ubottu is slooooowwwwwwww
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I wonder if there is a way to monitor the usage of it
<Myrtti> perhaps someone is at the moment trying to very hard to bring ubottu down
<Myrtti> oy goddamnit hell my back hurts
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti better
<Myrtti> atleast the coffee from the pink moka pot is excellent
<Myrtti> http://www.typhoonplus.com/MainPageArt/TeaCoffee3.jpg
 * Myrtti goes to get another cup
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (love^_^me)
<Flannel> got it
<elkbuntu> hrm, so my talk got accepted to OSDC, now i gotta write it
<Hobbsee> \o/
<elkbuntu> :D
<Myrtti> should I go and make another pot of espresso?
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> according to the coffee pot makers I've just drank 6 cups of the stuff...
<Myrtti> nomnom
<elkbuntu> haha
<Myrtti> Mez is a meanie
<Myrtti> I'm not talking to him. *snif*
<Mez> oeace and quiet! :P
<Mez> s/o/p/
<Myrtti> what a wonderful day this will be. I've got my apartment full of flies, my back aches like hell, this place is a mess, it's hot like in hell and my mom waked me up
<Mez> s/waked/woke/
<Myrtti> what else.
 * Myrtti hears flies buzzing around
 * elkbuntu gives Myrtti another hug
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2702710531/ ♥
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, James_Bomb said: Ubottu: Frogs is Delicious!
 * elkbuntu hawks james_bomb with a /cs k
<Myrtti> hawk all you want
 * Flannel +1
<Myrtti> oh for Gaia's sake
<Myrtti> I can see trouble stirring in #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, have you seen abstruse goose yet?
<Myrtti> yup
<Gary> elkbuntu: I was going to do that, but then he calmed a bit
<PFA> hi, why am i banned from ubuntu-offtopic?
<Myrtti> because of mibbit
<Myrtti> you're not really
<PFA> what
 * PFA facepalms
<PFA> how can i get on then? i'm at a friend's house. she doesn't have IRC.
<Myrtti> didn't you have unaffiliated cloak?
<Myrtti> identify with it and try again
<Gary> Myrtti: unaffiliated cloaks do not pass though gateway cloaks
<PFA> i did identify. it changed my cloak from unaffiliated to the mibbit one :/
<Myrtti> Gary: oh.
<Gary> also, remind me to never do a /ban in an ubuntu channel again :'(
<Gary> it scrolled up for ages!
<PFA> can someone create an exception for me or something? :<
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is porncake a bot? and no /whois doesnt say it is
<Gary> PFA: only by removing the mibbit ban, unless you got a project cloak quick
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no idea?
<PFA> Gary: are there any projects that give out cloaks?
<PFA> with no effort?
 * Hobbsee is suprised the floodbots don't do -offtopic?
<gnomefreak> unaffiliated is about it for freenode
 * PFA cries
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: of course they dont
<PFA> i just wanna talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: they do only one channel per time
<Hobbsee> they do in #ubuntu, i thought
<gnomefreak> PFA: are you banned from there?
 * gnomefreak cant remember command
<PFA> gnomefreak: no.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's +e
<gnomefreak> PFA: than why cant you talk in there?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no for bot
<PFA> gnomefreak: cause im using mibbit
<Hobbsee> ah
<PFA> which is banned
<gnomefreak> PFA: than you are banned
<gnomefreak> PFA: not you but generally you are
<PFA> well yeah
<PFA> but it's like a host banned, not ME SPECIFICALLY banned
<PFA> i wanna talk there :<
 * gnomefreak wonders why it was set
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: abuse.
 * Myrtti tries
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: just grant her an exception, surely?
<gnomefreak> from the whole host?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: Myrtti is trying i think
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: that should do it
<Myrtti> PFA: try now?
<Hobbsee> if not, use a standard *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-d42d974dc048d792
<PFA> omg
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<PFA> thank you so much
<gnomefreak> as long as PFA doesnt change hostmasks she should be fine ;)
 * PFA hugs Myrtti
<gnomefreak> x-d42d974dc048d792 needs to stay the same
<Myrtti> PFA: holler me when you're done at -ot
<Myrtti> I'll remove the exception and reinstate it again when you need it
<gnomefreak> oh +e doesnt stay?
<gnomefreak> ah
<Myrtti> it does
<Myrtti> but I'd rather not keep exceptions for long time
<Myrtti> so it doesn't become a "habit"
<PFA> Myrtti: okay, i'll try to remember
<PFA> i'm a bit tipsy :X but yeah. thank you very much <3
<Myrtti> np :-P
 * Myrtti considers making another pot of espresso
 * gnomefreak could use some right about now
<Gary> Myrtti: meh, we just ran out of coffee here :'(
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, a third pot?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: nope, second
<elkbuntu> i thought you already made the second
<Myrtti> I got sidetracked
<elkbuntu> ah
<Myrtti> photographed the pot, fed pigses
<Myrtti> etc
<gnomefreak> i have plenty of coffee but i cant drink any now
<Gary> pigses?
<Flannel> Gary: guinea pigs
<Gary> awwwww
<Gary> pics
<gnomefreak> plural for pigs in Myrtti-speak
<Flannel> Gary: mind setting up my bot with a hostmask?
<gnomefreak> gary is staff too?
<Gary> Flannel: can you get it to ask me in pm?
<Gary> gnomefreak: ya
<Flannel> I'm... not sure.  I haven't had much luck with ircquote.  I can always log on in another irssi window though.
<gnomefreak> i go away for a couple of months and paul is no longer staff and thier were a bunch of people added to staff
<Gary> gnomefreak: all change eh
<Gary> Flannel: whats the bots name?
<Flannel> LikeTotally
 * Flannel waits for ensuing ridicule.
<Gary> Flannel: cloaked, I confirmed that it was on the same connection as you, i'd rather have the bot ask normally though
<Flannel> Gary: I'd love to have it ask you, to be honest.
<Gary> but your bot skills suck? :p
<Flannel> I just can't find *any* documentation on ircquote except that it exists.
<Flannel> so, sure :)
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> no problem, it's done
<Flannel> Aye.  Thanks.
<smallfoot-> I am banned from #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, and #ubuntu-offtopic, can someone please unban me?
<Flannel> smallfoot-: I believe someone recommended you come back in a week or so.
<smallfoot-> Well, they recommend me to come back every single day...
<elkbuntu> i doubt that
<smallfoot-> "Come back later"; "Come back tomorrow", "Come back in a few hours", "Come back next week"
<Flannel> smallfoot-: No, I believe it was "come back in at least a week" with the assumption of that would be significant time for you to read up on Ubuntu channel guidelines, the code of conduct, and freenode policies so we wouldn't have any more trouble.
<smallfoot-> i read those things 1000 times
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, you still need to wait out the week
<Flannel> smallfoot-: When did you read them 1000 times?
<Myrtti> "Thou shall not create channels of your own that belong to a certain project under the namespace rule"
<smallfoot-> idk, always
<smallfoot-> well, i just didnt think of that
<smallfoot-> its easy to forget it
<elkbuntu> then you havent read the rules enough
<Flannel> smallfoot-: Its not just about "reading" its about learning and absorbing.
<smallfoot-> yeah, thats the difficult part
<Flannel> smallfoot-: reading the words means nothing unless you're actually paying attention to what you've read
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: i said a week.
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: not a day.
<smallfoot-> ok
<Hobbsee> did you fail to understand the first time?
<smallfoot-> yes
<Flannel> smallfoot-: I suggest you take the suggestion of taking a week off to learn the rules and guidelines that we all follow.  And then after that time, theoretically we won't have any more problems.
<Hobbsee> then learn this time, as if you come back again, before next saturday, it'll be a two-week ban from whenever you come back.
<smallfoot-> well, i want to get unbanned from ubuntu+1 channel now, because i have 8.10 and i wont tell them what is broken so they can nkow and fix it
<Hobbsee> understood?
<smallfoot-> hmm, thats no good
<elkbuntu> demanding does not work at all.
<smallfoot-> well, its unfair i have to wait until next saturday, because i already waited some time now
<Hobbsee> perhaps you should have thought of that before you disobeyed the rules, then.
<Hobbsee> smallfoot-: fyi, you're probably also looking at a permanent ban, if you don't reform.
<elkbuntu> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<elkbuntu> if you desperately need help. i'd advise not breaking the rules there either.
<smallfoot-> if you ban me permanently, i can never help the people in #ubuntu, and i cant report bug in #ubuntu+1, so it will be bad and not good release
<elkbuntu> you dont report bugs in +1
<elkbuntu> launchpad is where you report bugs
<smallfoot-> then what ppl do in +1?
<Hobbsee> if you can't follow the rules repeatedly, you're not welcome there, no matter what else you do.
<elkbuntu> troubleshoot
<Nafallo> help out with the current development release.
 * Hobbsee leaves smallfoot- to his time wasting
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<smallfoot-> Nafallo, how? by talking?
<Nafallo> smallfoot-: ehrm. this is IRC dude... how about writing text to each other? :-)
<smallfoot-> idk
<smallfoot-> that helps out the develkopment release?
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, you are wasting time by persisting with dialog in this channel, when you have been told to go away and come back in an entire week's time.
 * Myrtti gives Nafallo a lollipop
<Nafallo> oooh
<smallfoot-> one week is long time
<smallfoot-> i get angry
<Myrtti> oh noes
<Myrtti> how can we live with THAT
<smallfoot-> this is unfair, if i was the boss guy, then nobody could banned me, and i could ban them
<Myrtti> ...
<smallfoot-> who made the people in #ubuntu-ops become boss guy of all rooms?
<elkbuntu> we earned our roles. you havent.
<smallfoot-> oh
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: this isn't supermario bros where you can win the game by beating out the boss enemy
<smallfoot-> well, im sick of getting banned, and picked on, i want to be a boss guy too, so nobody can ban me from the rooms
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, /join ##smallfoot
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: well, you're moving further and further away from that goal
<Gary> the ops in this channel are not on a power trip, they are here to assist effective communications in the channels they operate
<smallfoot-> elkbuntu, yeah i created my own room so i could be the boss guy, but then they stole my channel from me, and banned me
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, what channel did you make?
<smallfoot-> elkbuntu, #ubuntu-social
<elkbuntu> you stole our name for your channel? how rude!
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: you aren't allowed to make a channel with #ubuntu in the name
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: that will be taken down most likely
<smallfoot-> elkbuntu, no i didnt, because nobody owns ubuntu, it belongs to all, because its communism
<Myrtti> says who
<Myrtti> says you.
<smallfoot-> idk
<elkbuntu> ubuntu is a trademarked name
<smallfoot-> well, why they steal it from africa and trademark it?
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: yes conaical owns it we had a meeting about it maybe a year ago
<gnomefreak> canonical even
<smallfoot-> think if i trademark "hi" then you can never say it?
<elkbuntu> it's common language. ubuntu isnt even in the language it's from.
<smallfoot-> canonical should invent an own word like bododbulu instead of stealing an african word, did they ask the africa ppl if they could take ubuntu from them?
<Nafallo> smallfoot-: you might want to read up on what trademarks are to begin with. you're on deep water when you discuss things you don't know about as if you had authority.
<smallfoot-> oh
<elkbuntu> trademark law is tricky, but you have to face that canonical has trademarked ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> plus, calling ubuntu communism is a serious faux pas.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> my friend said it was commisum, because its free and you share it
<Myrtti> ohhohhoh.
<elkbuntu> your friend hasnt a clue about communism
<smallfoot-> and thats why russia and china likes it, but usa only lieks microsoft
<elkbuntu> because communists share things, doesnt mean everyone who shares this is a communist
<gnomefreak> russia is heading that way again but is not communist fully
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: this is going nowhere
<Flannel> school children are all taught to be communists then, apparently.
<elkbuntu> this is political and so not appropriate for here
<smallfoot-> ok
<Myrtti> I've got a weird feeling
<Gary> now you are just wasting time, I'd advise to read up on trademark law, ubuntu with regards to computing, software and operating systems belongs to canonical, same as apple in the same context belongs to apple inc
<elkbuntu> Flannel, oh noetry.
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: just out of curiosity... and don't answer if you don't feel its comfortable...
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: how old are you?
<smallfoot-> 12
<gnomefreak> Gary: freenode shouldnt allow registration of #ubuntu channels for anything other than official reasons
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Is that "oh no"-etry? or something else that is completely over my head?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, toothpastefordinner
<gnomefreak> non registered channel should still be shut down by hand
<gnomefreak> the above is IMO
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: come back in a week
<Gary> gnomefreak: it'd be hard to stop the channels being registered, but once reported we can ensure they are passed to the proper group contact
<smallfoot-> well, then they should have said "I am sorry to inform you sir, but you have a channel which violates the naming policy, would you like me to rename it for you?" instead of "haha, pwnt!! BANNED!! NOW ITS MY CHANNEL!"
<gnomefreak> Gary: ah
<smallfoot-> because they banned me, and it was men
<smallfoot-> mean
<Gary> smallfoot-: you cannot "rename" a channel, you can only drop it or forward it to another
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: you are just giving them ideas
 * Hobbsee can't believe this is *still* going
<Gary> Hobbsee: me too
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: just walk away
<smallfoot-> Gary, they should have forward it to ##ubuntu-social, instead of steal it and redirect it to their own
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: i'm about to - i only came back for something else
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: but we already have #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> now im not sure about rules on ## channels
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, it's still rude.
<smallfoot-> Myrtti, yeah, but i was banned from it, so i wanted my own room where i was the boss
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, why not ##smallfoot then?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: rude or against policy?
<smallfoot-> elkbuntu, because i want chat about ubuntu, not about me
<Dave2> gnomefreak, what sort of rules?
<gnomefreak> ##smallfoot-social
<Gary> smallfoot-: that depends on what the group contact requests, since the #ubuntu* is under the control of the group contact, they can forward it to where they see fit
<gnomefreak> Dave2: ubuntu owns ubuntu name space
<gnomefreak> canonical owns it
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, against our policy at least
<Myrtti> so...
<gnomefreak> against tradmake policy
<Dave2> gnomefreak, ## channels are unofficial; policy states that people affiliated with the project cannot register a ## channel about it.
<gnomefreak> whatever they put in it
<elkbuntu> Dave2, trademark law gives the power of a cease and desist.
<Myrtti> krhm
 * Flannel has succesfully consumed a corndog.  You all needed to know.
<smallfoot-> everybody is against me, they ban me from all rooms, when i create my own room so that im the boss guy, then people steal it from me and ban me, everyone is against me
<gnomefreak> another one to learn :(
<Dave2> I'm not a lawyer, and I'm not commenting on legal implications for this reason.
<Myrtti> I believe this discussion has gone a bit far from the original point
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: your way of putting things isn't raising empathy
<gnomefreak> why cant people stay with the "things" that are already made
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: word *steal* and *against* are a bit strong
<smallfoot-> well if they werent against me, they wouldnt ban me. if they didnt steal my channel, i would still have it, but i dont
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: the people who you alledge *stole* from you and are *against* you are present on this channel, if I'm not wrong
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: no, you wouldn't have that channel
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: no matter what
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: the name of it is against the naming policy, period
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: no buts
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: yuou have wrong idea. WE dont steal channels freenode drops the channel do to trademark laws
<elkbuntu> Flannel, http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/022005/bad-poetry.gif
<gnomefreak> WE ban you for not following the rules and guidelines in #ubuntu channels. you had broke them that is why you were banned. If you ask oftem to remove it the banner will only make it longer
<Flannel> elkbuntu: thanks, Ive been looking.  google wasn't helping.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, toothpastefordinner isnt very google-friendly
<gnomefreak> yummy, toothpaste for dinner :(
<gnomefreak> i want mouthwash for dinner
<smallfoot-> thats like when my dad beats me, and he says if i cry, he will beat me more
<Myrtti> oh yay
<Myrtti> now were going into this direction
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, that's an issue for you and a trusted adult to deal with. completely unrelated to this.
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: so far you've not shown any signs of understanding the rules
<Flannel> smallfoot-: If you followed the rules to begin with, you'd never be banned in the first place.  Come back in a week.
<smallfoot-> Myrtti, maybe im not so good at understanding things, its not my fault
<elkbuntu> however, i suspect it's probably wise that you be accompanied by an adult at all times on the internet, so they can guide you to proper behaviour.
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: ...
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, where in the world are you anyway?
<Myrtti> Sweden
<smallfoot-> hey, how can you know this? i have secret cloak
<gnomefreak> im not so sure the above statment follows outside USA
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i didnt say it was law.
<Nafallo> smallfoot-: how many 12 years old speaks Swedish? :-)
<gnomefreak> smallfoot-: cloaks do not make you invisable
<smallfoot-> i dont know
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: neither did i
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> the one harry potter have does
<gnomefreak> statement
<gnomefreak> they say it everywhere on tv in the US
<smallfoot-> gnomefreak, ps. you can change number of virtual desktop if you use metacity, but not if you have compiz on
<Myrtti> to be honest
<gnomefreak> thought it was other way around since i couldnt find it
<Myrtti> I find it hard to believe you are 12
<Myrtti> ESPRESSO!!!!11
 * gnomefreak thought a bit older like 16-18ish
<gnomefreak> but im not good at guessing ages
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, you've been told to come back in a week. i'd advise you take the guidelines away and have an adult explain them to you if you're having difficulty understanding them. in a week's time you can come back and show how much you've learned.
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> i dont like rules and police, i want do what i want do
<smallfoot-> i want to be the boss of myself
<elkbuntu> that's not how the world works
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: too bad
<smallfoot-> oh
<elkbuntu> i'm nearly 27, and i still have to follow rules all the time
<elkbuntu> if i didnt, i'd speed and kill people on the roads, etc. rules are always for a reason.
 * Myrtti hears her age crisis choochooing it's way in again
<Tm_T> Myrtti: just wait to reach my age...
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, to come back, you must first go away.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: shuddup
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, yeah, those granny carts are lethal
<PFA> Myrtti: you should probably re-ban the mibbit cloak from before
<PFA> i'm on a diff one now but whatever...
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: very
 * Tm_T hugs young Myrtti padawan
<Flannel> mmm, thats greek isnt it.
<Myrtti> PFA: you should be able to join -ot again
 * PFA hugs Myrtti
<PFA> thanks
<Myrtti> smallfoot-: so, is there anything else?
<elkbuntu> smallfoot-, this isnt a channel to idle in
<PFA> Myrtti: thanks <3 i gotta go now... should probably reset the bans. sorry for the trouble.\
<Myrtti> PFA: no probs
<PFA> <3bye
<Myrtti> ♥
<Tm_T> he has so much to learn about life yet... :(
<Myrtti> I don't believe he was 12
<Myrtti> 14 or 15 perhaps
<Myrtti> but not 12
<Flannel> Why not 12?
<Tm_T> I don't really care about his age, my statement still applies ;)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: true
<Myrtti> Flannel: for what I see at -se and how he grasped foreign concepts so fast...
<Flannel> Myrtti: Ah.  You've got more data!  cheater :)
<Myrtti> :-P
<elkbuntu> yeah i'd go for 14. he hasnt yet accomplished the concept of why rules are necessary, and why breaking them is bad.
<elkbuntu> but his language skills are exceeding that of a pre-teen
<Nafallo> I'd not agree with the language skills, coming from Sweden and all ;-)
<Nafallo> he've had three years of English in school and mass exposure to it in regular life.
<Myrtti> language skills I've don't agree with
<Myrtti> but foreign concepts
<Myrtti> like "naming policy"
<Nafallo> can we be sure he understood though?
<Myrtti> true
<Myrtti> maybe it is 12 then
<Nafallo> he seems to be the kind that says they've understood when they inface haven't.
<Nafallo> s/ace/act/
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, we can be sure he didnt.
<elkbuntu> we can be sure he's a compulsive liar, who'll try anything to get his own way
<Myrtti> "Miia, it's a bad idea to consider making a third pot of espresso no matter how good it tastes"
<elkbuntu> haha
<Nafallo> elkbuntu: that's not my impression though.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no, if you make it for me ;)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: no, it isn't :-)
<Myrtti> I ran out of milk though...
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ...but I should have let you taste some of my regular energydrinks ;-)
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, this will be 18 'cups' at the end of the third pot
<Myrtti> BUT I do have cream
<Myrtti> yeah, it's 6 espresso cups per pot
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ooh. cloudberry spirit? ;-)
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2702779009/
<elkbuntu> eww, cream
<Nafallo> Myrtti: I need to hold off that one until I feel less icky though :-/
<gnomefreak> in irssi is there a way to set a backup nick?
<Dave2> /set alternate_nick
<Myrtti> ♥
<gnomefreak> Dave2: that only sets it for this session?
<jpds> gnomefreak: /save
<Dave2> /save?
<gnomefreak> so /set.... <enter> than /save<enter>?
<jpds> Yes.
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find it in docs anywhere for irssi
<jpds> curl http://irssi.org/documentation/startup | grep --colour=always nick
<Myrtti> hiya unca ompaul
<ompaul> harrow boat club
 * ompaul blinks
<ompaul> morning
<ompaul> again
<ompaul> actually afternoon
<thunderstruck> yay it works ;)
 * jpds strikes Donner.
<elkbuntu> hmm, dmseg is active in defocus, he'll probably show up here sometime
<elkbuntu> he's being honest there though, calling himself a noob that doesnt know stuff, as opposed to the god of all creation he tries to proclaim himself here
<ikonia> he's logged off
<gnomefreak> whats up with bot?
<elkbuntu> he's always on and off
<ikonia> in what way
<gnomefreak> ubottu: test
<Myrtti> !ping
<elkbuntu> laggy
<ubottu> Failed!
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> I suspect someone is fooling around with it
<ikonia> Hm, that is a tad slow
<ikonia> probably the connection its on
<elkbuntu> you should be able to set it to report anything said in PM to a terminal or something
<PriceChild> it appears in the terminal it is running in afaik
<jpds> I find it logs it all.
<jpds> think*
<elkbuntu> then someone should be able to check
<ompaul> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Tm_T> hi ompaul son
<ompaul> Tm_T, I saw your photo
<ompaul> Tm_T, I calls your blog^wbluff :)
<ompaul> help wanted I am about to ask a question in -offtopic
<Tm_T> you did? how long it took you to survive from the shock?
<ompaul> I am still alive
<Tm_T> ompaul: btw what photo exactly? this one? http://koti.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temps-01.jpg
<ompaul> Tm_T, one random one that a person had
<ompaul> last weekend :)
<Tm_T> if it was from Myrtti, it wasn't random, I guess ;(
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> twasn't me
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I hope you did warn them beforehand
<Myrtti> I did
<Tm_T> good ];=
<Tm_T> ompaul: the nightmares will eventually stop, I hope
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> Tm_T, search flikr for ompaul
<Tm_T> ompaul: oh, I know, you handsome son
<ompaul> haha
<Myrtti> he is
<ompaul>  /cs lart Tm_T
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> that btw is the big one
<jpds> thunderstruck: Having trouble?
<Myrtti> yeah, LRL was success. Lots of cute Linux geeks to drool over
<Mez> including me :)
<Myrtti> you said it, not me ;-)
<Mez> :O :(
<Myrtti> yes, including you
<Mez> >_< :)
<Myrtti> ompaul has that grayish charm
 * Mez just remembers you coming out of the novotel "YAY I HUGGED JONO!"
 * Myrtti blushes
<Myrtti> well he is cute
<Myrtti> and GNOMEish.
<Dave2> o_O
<Myrtti> I forgive his KDEism as folly of youth
<Mez> hey, he started in KDE...
 * ompaul runs away
 * Dave2 imagines a jono garden gnome...
<Mez> fine, yes, I know - I'm not good enough...
<Mez> damn that KDE
<ompaul> Dave2, that is so easy
<ompaul> Dave2, with you as the troll under the bridge
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> back in a bit
 * Dave2 heads off to shops
 * Mez is obviously procrastinating and cant be bothered to pack :(
<Myrtti> I should head off to buy hay
<Myrtti> shops are almost closing
<Myrtti> well, in > hour
 * Dave2 will miss his fan when outside. Tooooo hot.
<Myrtti> hey, I can't be fan for all of you
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> s/for/of/
<Dave2> :(
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to pick the kyuuutest
<Mez> fuck
<Mez> I just sent myself 3 weeks of backlog
<Myrtti> GJ!
 * Myrtti heads off to shop
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Mez> eeeeeeeeppppp
<nalioth> don't spend too much money, Myrtti
 * Tm_T dances with Grateful Dead - Turn On Your Love Light <3<3
<ubottu> suselin called the ops in #ubuntu (USSR)
<bazhang> Taylor_Roncancio, CALEB_COOLDUDE, R_I_C_K_I, BraWearerTaylor spamming on join #ubuntu; complaints by several users
<jpds> Already acted upon.
<jpds> bazhang: I just /cycle'd and got nothing.
<bazhang> ah thanks; same here jpds
<Myrtti> nalioth: never do
<Myrtti> nalioth: didn't even in LRL
<Myrtti> nalioth: just needed to resupply in milk and hay
<jpds> bazhang: No PMs here... I feel unloved.
<bazhang> jpds, hehe seems endemic though
<jpds> What's with all the spambot talk in #ubuntu and #freenode?
<bazhang> not sure; seems rather severe though
<Myrtti>  it's always Nanook@ip98-169-172-120.dc.dc.cox.net with several
<Myrtti>                   nicknames. being long discussed in #freenode
<nalioth> hay?
<Myrtti> ooooh, guineapigs going bonkers
<Myrtti> nalioth: hay
<Myrtti> nalioth: guinea pigs' diet includes dry hay
<Myrtti> [smellynoser] AllMenWearBras just spammed me
<jpds> nalioth: Test nick did it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30571/
<nalioth> Myrtti: i was not aware of that.
<nalioth> filthy spammers
<jpds> Hopefully that's that done.
<Mez> who's is floodbot1 ?
<nalioth> Mez: it's currently on LJL's box
<Mez> :(
<Mez> Its lagging out
<nalioth> that is why we have 3
<jpds> I have a box should a host be needed.
<Mez> It's not that, they're in emergency for no reason
<nalioth> this is how they're programmed, Mez
<nalioth> how do you know the bot isn't on an irc server that is lagging out?
<PriceChild> <+FloodBot1> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<PriceChild> isn't that the reason?
<Mez> nalioth, Please, don't tell me how they're programmed. I know what's going on. I wrote part of the code, and I also re-wrote it into an OO manner.
<Myrtti> but it does reply...
<PriceChild> Myrtti: sure, but at that point, floodbot1 decided it wasn't.
<Mez> Myrtti, Floodbot1 WAS laggging out, I did a ping test, it isnt any longer, but it mistakenly called the chanserv call.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: then why aren't they recovering to normal status?
<Mez> I forced it back so as not to have to wait X minutes
<Myrtti> yup
<Mez> they are normal status
<PriceChild> Myrtti: just takes a few minutes
<Myrtti> Mez: ok, past tense, why weren't they...
<Myrtti> meh
<PriceChild> because it takes a few minutes until they are sure
<Mez> PriceChild, which is why I tested and forced back.
 * Myrtti goes to make third pot of espresso
<PriceChild> Mez: yes...?
<Mez> PriceChild, I forced it back to save us those few minutes (up to 6 IIRC)
<PriceChild> Mez: *I know*
 * Myrtti offers chocolate cookies to everyone
<PriceChild> I haven't questioned that, was just trying to explain to Myrtti.
 * Myrtti hides
<Mez> PriceChild, I was just clarifying for other people so they don't bitch at me for messing with things I don't know about.
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> pweeep
<PriceChild> and earlier, point out that there was a reason for them setting themselves as emergency mode, despite that reason nolonger existing
<Mez> (as has happened plenty of times before)
<PriceChild> Mez: Nobody is bitching at you.
<Mez> PriceChild, never mind - I'll explain in /query
<PriceChild> Unless they are bitching at you in PM right now?
<Myrtti> meh, I need more coffee I think
<Myrtti> and a backrub
 * Mez gives Myrtti a back rub
<PriceChild> Myrtti: and Mez, sitting in a tree
<Mez> PriceChild, just returning the favour from LRL
<Mez> PriceChild, R U B B I N G?
 * Mez chuckles
 * Myrtti signs in for piriformis muscle replacement
 * Mez realises hor wrong that sounds
<Myrtti> hm, it's almost to day year ago when my back broke
<Myrtti> or had acute phase
<Myrtti> atleast I can walk normally now and it doesn't show up any other times than when I have to tie my shoelaces
<Mez> Myrtti, 20 years ago .... tomorrow when I was diagnosed with MED.
<Mez> (or, when I was diagnosed with what they now know is MED)
<Myrtti> :-/
 * Myrtti shows her tongue to PriceChild
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jrolson said: !repos that is a website???
<Myrtti> bleh.
<Mez> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jussi01> hrm, I just spent 700¤ on credit...
<Mez> typed an extra 0 by accident ?
<Myrtti> jussi01: tut tut
<Myrtti> jussi01: flights to OZ?
<jussi01> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> hmph
<jussi01> new couch
<jussi01> :D
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what'd i do? :O
<Mez> oh, "on credit"
<Myrtti> was going to suggest you'd buy me plane tickets too but nevermind then
<Mez> PriceChild, I think it was a response to
<Mez> <+PriceChild> Myrtti: and Mez, sitting in a tree
<jussi01> rofl
<Nafallo> I had £1124 debit on my creditcard and about £130 on my debit...
<Nafallo> :-/
<Myrtti> I think I got away with LRL quite cheap, 330ish for flights and 140ish for the hotel
<Myrtti> in euros
<jussi01> nice
<Nafallo> Myrtti: train?
<Myrtti> £6ish
<Nafallo> hmm. nice train :-P
<Myrtti> oh, and the bus in Finland of course, but those I paid with cash
<Nafallo> £41 on train ;-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I flew to Birmingham
<Nafallo> ya. a bit closer :-)
<Mez> Myrtti, and I paid for the train ticket there... :P
<Mez> Nafallo, my train ticket was £2.80 there and £2.20 back
<Myrtti> yeah, only because you managed to pay it before I realized it myself
<jussi01> Myrtti: page 3, top middle, 699¤ http://www.koti-idea.fi/kuvasto
<Mez> Myrtti, I didnt want to miss the train - it was a lot easier for me just to press the right buttons, as it's trained in my muscle memory
<Myrtti> jussi01: if only that would work with swfdec
<jussi01> Myrtti: :/
<Myrtti> but hey, atleast my X doesn't crash anymore!
<Nafallo> Myrtti: WIN
 * Mez slaps Nafallo for his LRL fail
<Nafallo> Mez: no you dont.
<Nafallo> Mez: you haven't got allowance for random slaps.
<Mez> Nafallo, ?
<Myrtti> LRL fail?
<Myrtti> where was I?
<jussi01> someone go calm them down in -ot please...
<Myrtti> is it on video?
<Mez> he signed up for the keysigning and didnt turn up
<Mez> Myrtti, actually, that was a fair comment by NeT_DeMoN
<Nafallo> sure sure. this is starting to get long run... please find something new to do in your spare time
<Mez> <Myrtti> or I'll crap up my whip
 * Myrtti checks her backlog
<Mez> jussi01, can you disable @lart in -ot ?
<Myrtti> ^ +1
<jussi01> sure
<bazhang> lart always did me wrong
<Mez> !Coc | keith-
<ubottu> keith-: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Mez> !Coc > keith-
<ubottu> keith-, please see my private message
<Myrtti> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RfkucaGv0oA AHAHAHAHHAHHAHA
 * Mez is dealing with keith -  temporary mute in -offtopic
<jussi01> [18:28:48] <jussi01> @unload Lart
<jussi01> [18:28:49] <ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> :)
<Mez> ty
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> jussi01: I don't understand why you loaded it in the first place
<Myrtti> :-/
<jussi01> Myrtti: nm...
<Mez> hmm - I'm procrastinating by doing op stuff... :(
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> right...
<Myrtti> right.
 * Mez headdesks
<jussi01> I think the discussion has gone far enough badmouthing sev dont you think?
<Myrtti> yup
<Mez> whats the irc council email addy?
<Mez> apparently, talks about sexuality is family friendly, and appropriate for minors
<jussi01> Mez: I dont think so
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Mez: was that keith?
<Mez> yup
<jussi01> heh
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (stmartin)
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> what happened there?
<Myrtti> nothing much
<Myrtti> just triggerhappy trigger usage
<bazhang> me suspects stmartin is steff1 from earlier
<Myrtti> might be
<bazhang> same exact problem and attitude
<Mez> PriceChild, pingh
<Mez> grr
<Mez> PriceChild / nalioth / elkbuntu  ... ping
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/8TRkne71.html
<nalioth> noted, Mez
<Mez> nalioth, cool, just so you know what to expect ;)
<bazhang> stmartin
<bazhang> cursing in russian
<Mez> was gonna kf him to -bots :P
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> would hate to be an operator in -ru
<Mez> I think I was at one point
<bazhang> wow
<Myrtti> I'm not commenting that in any way
<bazhang> incredible number of ru speakers spamming today
<Mez> bazhang, just the same one over and over again
<bazhang> Mez, same guy? no wonder
<bazhang> he has twins then
<nickrud> might be ukranian
<bazhang> seems to be russian
<nickrud> heh. Odds are good, but since I don't read cyrillic
 * bazhang does
<nickrud> I looked up one, numbskull ;)
<Mez> nickrud, !attitude
<nickrud> Mez silly you, that was a translation.
<Mez> :P
<Mez> then it should have been : not ,  :P
<bazhang> I wish I did not in this case however.
<fyrestrtr> yes?
<fyrestrtr> is this like the principle's office :/
<Myrtti> yes
<fyrestrtr> okay okay -- so I slipped :)
<Myrtti> WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU THINKING?!
<Myrtti> never - ever EVER say that in #ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> yes yes I got it.
<fyrestrtr> It was a slip.
<Myrtti> make sure I don't see you doing that slip again
<Myrtti> I iz not going to be happy then
<fyrestrtr> yes sir
<Myrtti> ma'am
<Myrtti> akshully
 * fyrestrtr walks away with head hanging in shame
<fyrestrtr> ma'am
<Myrtti> had I been fast enough, you'd be banned now
<Myrtti> you realize that?
<fyrestrtr> meh :/ its a bit of a stretch to ban.
<Myrtti> no, not really
<Myrtti> you know there are newbs in there
<Myrtti> who do what ever you tell them to do
<fyrestrtr> but anyway -- I got it now, all these years I've been helping and the first time I got kicked.
<Myrtti> that command is *not* to be said by ANYONE
<fyrestrtr> first time I slipped tbh :(
<Myrtti> so, you know where you are now
<Myrtti> no silly things like that again
<Myrtti> no recursive removal magic
<fyrestrtr> okay :)
 * Myrtti larts fyrestrtr on the tush with a metal ruler
<Nafallo> ouch
<Myrtti> now go, before I change my mind
<fyrestrtr> yeaouh
<fyrestrtr> wait ..
<fyrestrtr> do that again
<Nafallo> lol
<fyrestrtr> :P
<Myrtti> mrtimdog: how may we help you tonight?
<fyrestrtr> do that again :P
<Myrtti> fyrestrtr: just go
<fyrestrtr> okay okay I keed I keed
<Myrtti> one... two... two and a half
<mrtimdog> Myrtti: Hi, not after anything, just watching the goings on.
<Myrtti> mrtimdog: see /topic
<mrtimdog> np :)
 * jpds wonders if there's a way to highlight rm -$$r$1*^f /
<Myrtti> sure there is
<PriceChild> There are lots of ways to say "sudo rm -rf /"
<fyrestrtr> uh, I got banned :(
<fyrestrtr> yes I already got spanked.
<fyrestrtr> please unban me.
<fyrestrtr> as I'd like to think I help more than I hurt.
 * Myrtti hands the metal ruler to PriceChild 
<PriceChild> fyrestrtr: We don't like malicious people in #ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> it was a silly slip.
<fyrestrtr> check the logs if you have them from years ago.
<fyrestrtr> and you'll see I've never been kicked or banned.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: see http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=326
<fyrestrtr> but if its policy to ban for a set period, then fine, I accept that.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I don't read forums, so *shrug*
<PriceChild> fyrestrtr: people can format their partitions when installing another os on top. There is no need for that command.
<PriceChild> fyrestrtr: if somebody is worrying about their tracks that they leave, then they should use more than rm
<fyrestrtr> Look.
<fyrestrtr> I understand that I made a mistake.
<fyrestrtr> and that what I said may have led to mayhem.
<fyrestrtr> But seriously, it was just a slip.
<fyrestrtr> if you chose to ban me permanently, then fine.
<fyrestrtr> I respect your policy, but I did not have any malicious intent.
<fyrestrtr> I will just contribute in other ways.
<fyrestrtr> regards,
<PriceChild> I shouldn't have banned, was a mistake sorry.
<fyrestrtr> Burhan Khalid <-- this is my real name.
<fyrestrtr> you can look it up in launchpad / wiki
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> drinking fourth pot of espresso isn't a good idea this late
<Pici> O.O
<Pici> mtaylor: How can we help you today?
<mtaylor> I was wondering if I could have an ubottu
<mtaylor> or... if there's a place to grab him to run my own
<mtaylor> in #drizzle
<Pici> mtaylor: The latest revision of the ubottu code is https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak <- there, its just a few plugins for supybot.
<mtaylor> ah...
<mtaylor> ok. I grabbed tweak, but that was just plugins... nothing mentioned supybot...
<mtaylor> I'll just do that
<mtaylor> thanks
<nalioth> what's a #drizzle?
<Pici> A light rain?
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> it's a fork/derivative of mysql
<Myrtti> intresting... hm.
<Myrtti> I didn't know their licence allowed that, but I guess I'm wrong
<mtaylor> gpl
<Myrtti> depends on viewpoint
<Myrtti> anyway
<mtaylor> cool... well thanks guys
<Myrtti> of course that hostname would explain thing or two
<Myrtti> hello Twilight_Wolf
<Twilight_Wolf> Hey
<Twilight_Wolf> Can you help me with an IRC server on Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> how may we help you tonight?
<Twilight_Wolf> I need help setting one up.
<jpds> Twilight_Wolf: -> #ubuntu-server
<Twilight_Wolf> ok
<Twilight_Wolf> I see the URL now
<Myrtti> Twilight_Wolf: is there anything else?
<Twilight_Wolf> ummm
<Twilight_Wolf> nope
<Twilight_Wolf> nothing atm
<Twilight_Wolf> !voice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<Twilight_Wolf> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Twilight_Wolf> !irchelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irchelp
<Twilight_Wolf> !ircstats'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircstats'
<Twilight_Wolf> !ircstats
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircstats
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Twilight_Wolf> !idle
<Myrtti> !idle > Twilight_Wolf
<ubottu> Twilight_Wolf, please see my private message
 * Twilight_Wolf is away: Eating lunch at McDonalds
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> oookkkkeeeyyy
 * Myrtti hides
<Pici> fcol
<TW|AWAY> !idle > Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<nalioth> sorry, Myrtti
<Pici> cheater
<Myrtti> that just set my teeth on edge
<nalioth> TW|AWAY: can we help you?
<TW|AWAY> im eating
<TW|AWAY> let me stay here
<nalioth> yes, and being rude
<Pici> Why?
<jpds> !away | TW|AWAY
<ubottu> TW|AWAY: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<TW|AWAY> I want to
<Pici> TW|AWAY: Do you understand what this channel is for?
<Myrtti> what part of "this channel has no idling policy" did you not understand?
<TW|AWAY> sorry
<nalioth> TW|AWAY: do you understand the /topic here?
<TW|AWAY> lemme eat!
<TW|AWAY> bai
<nalioth> you can come back when you're done
<TW|AWAY> WAIT
<TW|AWAY> there are tons of idlers here
<Myrtti> nope, not really
<TW|AWAY> take Gary as an example
 * Myrtti doesn't see any
<nalioth> take TW|AWAY for example
<TW|AWAY> ...
<jpds> TW|AWAY: G.ary is a member of staff.
<TW|AWAY> why are there extra voices here that are idle?
<nalioth> it's always best to mind ones own business
 * jpds wishes he would turn off the away message thing for once.
<Seeker`> howdy
<jpds> 'lo Seeker`
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/40935900
<PriceChild> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubottu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> gah
<Seeker`> PriceChild: o/
<PriceChild> Allo Seeker`
<Seeker`> PriceChild: how be?
<PriceChild> good, enjoying the weekend
<Seeker`> weekend is good :)
<Dave2> weekdays have air conditioned office :(
<Seeker`> not for me they dont
<Seeker`> hopefully soon
 * ompaul goes away
<ubottu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mgroman)
<Flannel> can anyone handle that?
<Mez> hes gone
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> Mez: The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTeck said: ubottu, really is too powerful - he scares me
<PriceChild> eyes on operator
<Flannel> PriceChild: What?
<Flannel> Oh, I'm on it.  Already kicked him once
<PriceChild> in #ubuntu
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (juliaaa can't stop spamming turkish apparently)
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> oh bother.  Where's my audible ping.
 * PriceChild notices his distraction has worn off.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-27
<Flannel> PriceChild: mind pinging me in here?
<PriceChild> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> bother.
<Flannel> PriceChild: mind doing it again?
<PriceChild> Flannel: still yes
<Flannel> Alright, thanks.
 * elkbuntu reads the scrollback and takes the espresso pot away from myrtti
<Mez> elkbuntu, lol
<Mez> shes an addict
<Flannel> nickrud: interesting
<nickrud> ok, who's the ubottu expert here
<Flannel> nickrud: We've had this problem in the past, it was fixed
<Flannel> its becaue your parenthetial included "is"
<Flannel> !install | cxo (not sure if pxe
<ubottu> cxo (not sure if pxe: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> hmmm
<nickrud> yeah, ok that's very lucky
<nickrud> Flannel figured it was the is. I thought there was a rollback command for ubottu, but not needed I guess
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> nickrud: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=added%20DESC&page=0
<Flannel> there it is
<Flannel> definately a bug
<nickrud> ubottu forget install | cxo (not sure if
<ubottu> I know nothing about install | cxo (not sure if yet, nickrud
<nickrud> ok, this will be fun
<Flannel> !search cxo
<ubottu> Found: install | cxo (not sure if pxe
<Flannel> !-install | cxo (not sure if pxe
<ubottu> cxo (not sure if pxe: install aliases: nocdinstall - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:40:32 - last edited by nixternal on 2008-03-20 01:28:56
<Flannel> its an alias?
<Flannel> !forget install | cxo (not sure if pxe
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Flannel
<Flannel> !search cxo
<ubottu> Found: install | cxo (not sure if pxe*
<Flannel> deleted!
<nickrud> !search install
<ubottu> Found: kdeincludes, xen, newton, proxies, firefox, font, blender, usb, installdeb, picard
<nickrud> hum, wonder why it liked !forget but not the ubottu forget.
<Flannel> but, its definately a bug with the parser (which means its a regression)
<Flannel> nickrud: you missed the pxe
<nickrud> Flannel ah, that would be it
 * nalioth hands nickrud a pxe
<nickrud> probably wouldn't be helpful to file a bug against ubotu
<Flannel> nickrud: the issue is because someone commmented out line 355, with 356 in its place.
<Flannel> this is... the second edit like that that I've seen in my few days of looking at that plugin
<nickrud> I'll take your word for it
<Flannel> Mmm, that was nuked when they added the forwarding to here regarding factoids.
<Flannel> bazhang: That wasn't even french.  odd.
<bazhang> Flannel, yeah, weird. maybe creole :)
<Flannel> Some regional one I guess, yeah.
<nickrud> !forget channels | ubuntoo, here
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nickrud
<nickrud> !forget ask | windowsuser (that
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nickrud
<nickrud> !bunnies | ?
<ubottu> ?: bunnies is z0mg! fluffy bunnies! Guaranteed to bring out the tweenage girl in everyone: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background:+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
<Flannel> !away > gardar`afk
<ubottu> gardar`afk, please see my private message
<AlgorithmicContr> I'm innocent!
<Pici> o.O
<nalioth> mmmmmmmkay
 * Flannel takes partial responsibility for that.
<Flannel> When you run virgin ubottu code, and someone tries to add a silly factoid and it tells them its being forwarded here, they get embarassed.
<nickrud> some of the factoids we see here are worth being embarassed about
<nalioth> in the olden days when anyone could add a factoid, some of them were k-line worthy
<Flannel> yep
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Nice.  Only one person snagged.
<nalioth> not sure why some peoples kids are manic like this
<nalioth> the guys like clockwork
<nalioth> or girl
<Flannel> so many server questions.
<bazhang> cre8torx
<nickrud> I'm always amazed. My machine always Works for Me™
<bazhang> is the fglrx just bad news?
<nickrud> no, always works for me. What chip is he running? and has he used envy?
<bazhang> radeon 9600
<bazhang> he used the hardware drivers he said
<nickrud> I'd look at his log file, but what's the issue? I've been helping a newbie in pm recently
<bazhang> bad_hacker blank/black screen and freezing, though would think the freezing is unrelated
<elkbuntu> jussi01, are you around?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: in and out, whats up?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i'll PM
<bazhang> no need to run envyng on kernel updates
<nickrud> I read there was work on that, it was completed?
<nickrud> I should probably subscribe to changes.
<bazhang> yes; and going to be in linux-restricted-modules for ibex iirc
<nickrud> I spend enough time in mail, what's one more?
<bazhang> haha
<wgrant> bazhang: NVIDIA and ATI drivers have been moved out of lrm for Intrepid.
<bazhang> wgrant, aha thanks
<bazhang> turns out bsims issue was unrelated to envyng
<elkbuntu> wgrant, into linux-ewwyuck-modules?
<wgrant> elkbuntu: Into their own packages using DKMS.
<elkbuntu> you're using an acronym i do not recognise...
<wgrant> !dkms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkms
<Flannel> Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<wgrant> Bah.
<elkbuntu> ah
<bazhang> linux-here-there-be-dragons-modules
<wgrant> I always forget what it stands for. Everybody just knows it by DKMS.
<elkbuntu> !dkms is Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<bazhang> !dkms
<ubottu> dkms is Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<Flannel> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything* ;)
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/dkms
<nickrud> you should add that, bazhang
<bazhang> or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/DKMS
<jussi01> !no, dkms is <reply>DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://edge.launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://edge.launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<elkbuntu> driven by The Dell Team. interesting...
<wgrant> s/edge.//
<jussi01> oh yeah
<wgrant> And they seem to have removed a lot of info from that page.
<Flannel> !dkms ~= /edge\.//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<wgrant> Dane.
<wgrant> *Danke
<genii> Just noticed a potential bug of the bot
<genii> eg: mentioning  Ubuntu 606  and perhaps Ubuntu 704     maybe
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606 in baz "botched invariant for import" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 704 in launchpad "Default value for "Arch branch" on +sourceadmin should be "MAIN", not "main"." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704
<genii> eg
<Flannel> Yeah, thats a design decision
<Tm_T> genii: it's like ubuntu 1
<genii> Ubuntu 1         ? he asks
<Flannel> asdfsadfsadf ubuntu 1
<Flannel> asdfasdfsdfasdfasdf asdfasdfasdf Ubuntu 1
<Flannel> ok, fine.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ubottu: hug me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug me
<genii> Flannel: Anyhow, if by design then. Just thought some oddness about it
<Flannel> There must be a minimum size for the number
<Flannel> genii: Yeah, there's really no way to get around it, 606 and 704 (and all version numbers if concatted) are valid bug numbers
<genii> OK
<genii> Thanks for explaining
<Flannel> And I doubt anyone wants to code a HMM into Ubuntu to get around it
<Flannel> er, into ubottu
<Tm_T> HMM ?
<Tm_T> Hours Minutes Minutes?
<Flannel> Hidden Markov Model
<Tm_T> I see
<Flannel> Basically diagraming the sentence based on probability
<genii> Ah
<Tm_T> Flannel: couldnt it use basic Stetson-Harrison?
 * genii considers the Elizabottu
<Flannel> Although even then, but "Ubuntu 606" the release and "Ubuntu 606" the bug are both nouns
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606 in baz "botched invariant for import" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606
<Flannel> Tm_T: Did you know that 74% of all statistics are made up on the spot?
<genii> hehe That can certainly get annoying as you see
<Flannel> genii: Yeah, well, use the proper terminology, (Ubuntu 6.06) and it won't happen.
<Tm_T> Flannel: I thought that statistic especially
<genii> Ok OK
<Flannel> genii: :)
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee before he /parts
<Flannel> hey, Tm_T, I just got done reading an article I found interesting.  Did you know that 58% of all statistics are made up on the spot?
<Tm_T> Flannel: where's that spot?
<Flannel> Tm_T: I'm not really sure.
<Tm_T> article didn't mention?
<Flannel> Unfortunately not.  But apparently 17% of people know where that spot is.
<Tm_T> I bet Mez|Moving knows, because he have many spots in his socks
 * jussi01 is about to start driving home... I hate long drives...
<Tm_T> jussi01: mmmm, have a safe trip
<jussi01> Tm_T: been working this weekend??
<Tm_T> partly yes
<Tm_T> have to make major housecleaning today and then work, if there's time left
<jussi01> hehe
<Flannel> Hey, anyone who has ops in -offtopic, starbyte should need it soon.
<Flannel> mmmm.  Was that a netsplit?
 * Myrtti has her first pot of espresso
<Myrtti> good morning
<elkbuntu> Flannel, no, SendQ
<Flannel> elkbuntu: What causes sendQ, do you know?
<elkbuntu> not a clue
<elkbuntu> nal might know
<elkbuntu> or any of the staffers. i'd assume they'd have more irc clue than us
<Flannel> I know its caused by too much traffic, but what would it look like from the clientside? since I went up to 300s lag, and then my recon kicked in
<Nafallo> http://www.irchighway.net/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=102
<Flannel> Was wondering if it had to do with the person I had banned at the time, since an invite from her was the last thing I recieved
<jussi01> grrr
<jussi01> my usb sticks arent recognised anymore...
<Dave2> Flannel, you split off before; it's not overly uncommon for people to get SendQ exceeded after rejoining after a split.
<Flannel> ah, so netsplit, and then sendQ after the rejoin?
<Dave2> (i.e. they split off, rejoin, then try to /who everyone and end up getting a SendQ exceeded)
<Dave2> indeed
<Flannel> Alright, that makes me feel better
<Flannel> Ive gotten rid of /names on join for a number of reasons, butI don't doubt my queue was too big anyway
<Dave2> Many clients /who channels as they join them
<Dave2> I'm not sure if it'd actually be feasible for a third party to trigger a SendQ exceeded.
<Flannel> Dave2: If there was a split, then that's what caused it.  It was just odd for me to have such a large lag spike
<Flannel> but, that was the server hiccupping
<Dave2> Indeed, I was just wondering if it would actually be feasible for a third party to directly trigger it.
<Flannel> Only thing I could think of would be spamming stuff, a mini-DOS
<Dave2> Even then I doubt it could trigger a SendQ exceeded, unless it had an extremely large collection of hosts, though I could be wrong.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: -otr binaries have landed.
 * Myrtti stabs her bum
 * jpds hugs Myrtti 
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, this is nice
<AlmightyCthulhu> Where's Sparky at?
<AlmightyCthulhu> you guys got a coffee machine in here?
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, that is the wrong place to discuss it.
<AlmightyCthulhu> what, in the open
<AlmightyCthulhu> where people can see what you have done
<AlmightyCthulhu> you don't like that much, do you?
<AlmightyCthulhu> I've noticed this
<Tm_T> AlmightyCthulhu: have you seen topic?
<AlmightyCthulhu> you slowly assassinated me instead of jsut killing everything off
<Myrtti> errr
<Myrtti> what is this about?
<AlmightyCthulhu> there'd have been some more splainin to do if every damned site around was linking to a dead end
<AlmightyCthulhu> and I had an explanation of THAT
<bazhang> he is banned in ot just checking about #u
<Tm_T> I see
<Myrtti> okies
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, what name were you banned under? this one or baron1984
<AlmightyCthulhu> baron1984
<AlmightyCthulhu> my IP address never changes
<AlmightyCthulhu> and btw, every customer of my ISP is behind this proxy
<bazhang> @banlog baron1984
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic: 2008-06-15T12:00:49 <Baron1984> http://www.linuxinsight.com/files/images/gnome_old.png
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic: 2008-06-15T12:00:50 <Baron1984> :)
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic: 2008-06-15T12:01:21 <Baron1984> 7 Mbps
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic: 2008-06-15T12:02:07 <Baron1984> oh, nm
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic: 2008-06-15T12:02:16 <Baron1984> I was looking at a clip from an x.264 rip
<ubottu> bazhang: --
<AlmightyCthulhu> so you've banned over 150,000 people
<AlmightyCthulhu> potentially
<Tm_T> AlmightyCthulhu: because of you?
<Tm_T> AlmightyCthulhu: that's _your_ fault then, isn't it?
<AlmightyCthulhu> yeah, they have their network set up weird
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<AlmightyCthulhu> not really
<AlmightyCthulhu> I just would like an explanation of why you banned me for something so trivial
<AlmightyCthulhu> in the first place
<bazhang> ot, ubuntuforums and ubuntu
<AlmightyCthulhu> on the forums
<AlmightyCthulhu> as well
<bazhang> no the channels
<bazhang> #ubuntuforums
<AlmightyCthulhu> so what have you just dumped into the room?
<bazhang> @banlog Baron1984 #ubuntuforums
<ubottu> bazhang: No matches found for Baron1984 (Baron1984!*@*) in #ubuntuforums
<AlmightyCthulhu> yeah, Kwinz and p_quarles seem to be constipated or something
<AlmightyCthulhu> I could bake them some chocolate cookies if you like?
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, you should read the following documents:
<bazhang> !coc | AlmightyCthulhu
<ubottu> AlmightyCthulhu: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | AlmightyCthulhu
<ubottu> AlmightyCthulhu: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AlmightyCthulhu> ask your moderators to read the first freaking sentence of that
<AlmightyCthulhu> at their leisure
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, you are not helping your case here.
<AlmightyCthulhu> what? I'm telling the truth
<AlmightyCthulhu> they see this as some kind of popularity contect
<AlmightyCthulhu> *contest
<AlmightyCthulhu> and so they fished for a reason to get rid of me
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, the fact that such a wide cross-section of people find your behaviour objectionable points not to them as being the problem here.
 * Myrtti doesn't get it
<AlmightyCthulhu> what have I done? name something
<AlmightyCthulhu> you still haven't
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, there are tons of logs.
<bazhang> that speak quite eloquently for themselves.
<AlmightyCthulhu> ok, what exactly have I done lately?
<AlmightyCthulhu> besides letting you leech off a bunch of free attention?
<AlmightyCthulhu> by the way, you're welcome
<Myrtti> I just love the snarly way of conversating
<Myrtti> makes me not to want to participate more and more
 * Myrtti goes to dress up
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, at this point in time, you should read those documents and then come back at some later date as you seem ill-disposed to discuss this in a dispassionate manner
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, when you are condescending, it gives me gas
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, best is to part now and come back at some later date when you are ready to discuss in a rational manner.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'll probably think this is stupid and petty, about as much as I do now
<AlmightyCthulhu> regardless how long I stew on it
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, then it will be not resolved; that is up to you entirely.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'll ask again
<AlmightyCthulhu> What have I done wrong?
<AlmightyCthulhu> besides not having a sunny disposition
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, and discussing it in the other channels will almost certainly lead to a ban there as well.
<AlmightyCthulhu> why not, it's obvious how hostile you people are towards me
<AlmightyCthulhu> why not go for broke?
<AlmightyCthulhu> am I wrong?
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, again; that is your choice-->if you want to resolve this then your current path will not do it.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I even tried to find out why your forum moderators were attacking me
<AlmightyCthulhu> and calm the situation down
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, you have so many comments in the other direction one could compile a *best of* Baron1984 and still have loads more.
<AlmightyCthulhu> you're funny
<AlmightyCthulhu> I like you
<bazhang> this can be resolved amicably; however you have to allow for some give on your end.
<bazhang> and currently you do not seem willing to do so.
<AlmightyCthulhu> What _has The Almighty Cthulhu_ *done*?
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, which is why I suggest reading the docs and then coming back when you are ready.
<AlmightyCthulhu> 350+ Thank Yous
<AlmightyCthulhu> over one post
<AlmightyCthulhu> and I'm Satan
<AlmightyCthulhu> right?
<AlmightyCthulhu> sure
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, I have said what I have to say; this seems not be even close to resolution as you are not willing to admit any wrongdoing on your part.
<AlmightyCthulhu> what? I admitted creating a new account
<AlmightyCthulhu> because you torpedoed my last one over something silly
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, if there is nothing else you wish to add please read the /topic and act accordingly.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I don't understand, you keep saying "I" am the problem
<AlmightyCthulhu> Well, my blog is getting hits from people asking me why this happened
<AlmightyCthulhu> and I've told them
<Myrtti> url, please?
<Myrtti> in pm, preferably
<AlmightyCthulhu> http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2008/07/27/banned-from-ubuntu-forums-for-bogus-reason/
<AlmightyCthulhu> crap
<Myrtti> found it, nvm
<AlmightyCthulhu> most of them already had my email anyway and were asking what the hell happened
 * PriceChild looks in
<AlmightyCthulhu> I've been helping people with BIOS issues anyway
<Myrtti> ugh
<Myrtti> wonderful behaviour
 * Myrtti washes her hands
<AlmightyCthulhu> so killing me is just going to make this look worse
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: are you the author of the foxconn bios thread thing?
<AlmightyCthulhu> but, things have a tendency to go around
<AlmightyCthulhu> *foxconn*COUGH
 * Myrtti is disgusted
<AlmightyCthulhu> so I guess this stays up then?
<AlmightyCthulhu> you can be as disgusted as you like
<AlmightyCthulhu> welcome to my world
<AlmightyCthulhu> hey, you can be as petty as you want
<Myrtti> I could say a thing or two about what you've done wrong - and what the other people have done wrong...
<AlmightyCthulhu> you can censor things
<AlmightyCthulhu> but not on my blog
<Myrtti> but I see you're not intrested so why bother
 * Myrtti goes to mind her own business.
<AlmightyCthulhu> if they want to be belligerent, I'm not going to stop them
<Myrtti> so there is nothing wrong with what you've done?
<Myrtti> nothing what so ever?
<AlmightyCthulhu> Myrtti: I'm giving my point of view
<AlmightyCthulhu> they fired first
<Myrtti> nothing?
<Myrtti> nothing wrong?
<Myrtti> they're just being meanies?
<AlmightyCthulhu> essentially, yes
<AlmightyCthulhu> thats a funny word
<Myrtti> ok, so there you go
<Myrtti> have fun
<AlmightyCthulhu> "meanies"
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: hello there, could we slow the pace down a bit?
<AlmightyCthulhu> and how would we "resolve" this?
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: Could I first hear what you want resolved?
<AlmightyCthulhu> this stupid, childish crap
<AlmightyCthulhu> frankly
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: could we be more specific?
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, I would like my account back
<PriceChild> what account?
<AlmightyCthulhu> unless I have been so grossly heinous
<AlmightyCthulhu> as to be permabanned
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: what account?
<Myrtti> I assume he's talking about ubuntu forums
<AlmightyCthulhu> TheAlmightyCthulhu
<AlmightyCthulhu> bingo
<Myrtti> assumptions is all we can work with
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: you never told that in clear plain text
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: you want us to unban you on ubuntuforums.org?
<AlmightyCthulhu> it would go a very long way to establishing a dialog
<Myrtti> he's got bans in #ubuntuforums and #ubuntu-offtopic too
<AlmightyCthulhu> cause right now, my blog is getting a little bit of traffic
<Myrtti> but anyway
<AlmightyCthulhu> just throwing that out there
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: I am afraid that those who run ubuntu's irc presence do NOT run ubuntuforums.org
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: We cannot unban you on ubuntuforums.org
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: and it feels so fuzzy and warm to see you bashing admins
<AlmightyCthulhu> and if this is all just a horrible "misunderstanding"
<AlmightyCthulhu> see, this is how people are going to take that
<AlmightyCthulhu> "He did that for all of us, and you BANNED him?"
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, so you dont care about being unbanned as Baron1984 in the irc channels? thought that was what you sought here
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, that would be great too
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what he's after
<AlmightyCthulhu> but hell, I don't know
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: we do not run ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> ubuntuforums.org the web presence has no relation to irc AlmightyCthulhu
<AlmightyCthulhu> uhhhm, most of you are moderators on the forum too
<AlmightyCthulhu> unless I am too far off
<Myrtti> not official relation
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, although going off on irc about that will have adverse effects here
<Myrtti> if there are moderators of forums here, that is coincidental
<Myrtti> I couldn't name even one moderator of the forums on irc
<Myrtti> or perhaps one, but that's it
<AlmightyCthulhu> so could you go "coincidentally" look at this?
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: you seem to have gone through the forums resolution centre, if you want to continue your complaint, email forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> I don't even remember if I've got account on forums
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, no reason to, they are a separate entity with whom which you will have to resolve this.
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: there is nothing else we can do to help you.
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, that is a shame
<Myrtti> unless you want to discuss your IRC bans
 * bazhang thinks there was one too many whoms or whiches in there
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com again, that's the way forward.
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, they'll listen to me when hell freezes over
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'd totally be wasting my breath
<bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, word to the wise: dont go off in channels here about that.
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: That is the process. Please go through that, then message me on irc if it isn't resolved.
<AlmightyCthulhu> sent
<AlmightyCthulhu> if they blow me off, I'll put the email address on my blog
<AlmightyCthulhu> and let THEIR box fill up B-)
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: that email address is already public.
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: threats are also not nice :)
<AlmightyCthulhu> right, I'll just put it right there for them
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm saying, you're pulling a Foxconn
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: we have nothing to do with this.
<AlmightyCthulhu> they said I was making idle threats
<AlmightyCthulhu> I make promises
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: Talking about this with us here is not going to change anything.
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: I suggest you step back, and try to resolve it via email without threats. Anything else we can help you with
<PriceChild> ?
<AlmightyCthulhu> They locked the Foxconn thread and then swept me under the rug.
<AlmightyCthulhu> So please, by all means, email the mods, tell them what you think: forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlmightyCthulhu> from the end of my blog
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, talking here about it, is about as relevant as talking about it on speakers corner london ... wrong audience - please follow forums thread
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, talking here about it, is about as relevant as talking about it on speakers corner london ... wrong audience - please follow forums process (what a typo ;-))
<ompaul> is there anything else we can help you with (irc based?)
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, ^^
<AlmightyCthulhu> possibly, let me check
<AlmightyCthulhu> * Cannot join #ubuntuforums (You are banned).
<AlmightyCthulhu> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<AlmightyCthulhu> hmmmm
<ompaul> that would be for being off topic I guess, do you concur?
<PriceChild> grr power gone
<AlmightyCthulhu> I think it was cause I was on topic
<ompaul> the beep of the ups
<AlmightyCthulhu> on topic in off topic
<AlmightyCthulhu> and off topic in on topic
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> what nick were you using then?
<AlmightyCthulhu> baron1984
<ompaul> one could construe your nick change as an attempt to ban evade, please be aware of this
<AlmightyCthulhu> it was over something minor
<AlmightyCthulhu> back months ago
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, no it was not
<ompaul> you wished death on someone
<ompaul> go away
<AlmightyCthulhu> who have I wished death on?
<AlmightyCthulhu> other than a lot of politicians? B-)
<ompaul> 2008-06-17T04:21:31 <Baron1984> root is he who's name shall not be spoken
<ompaul> 2008-06-17T04:21:49 <Baron1984> this user once cast the death curse on Mark Shuttleworth, but he survived
<ompaul> now go away
<ompaul> before I remove you
<AlmightyCthulhu> no sense of humor
<ompaul> that is _not_ funny
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: The bans will not be removed at this time. I've given you advice on how to further the appeal on the forums ban.
<AlmightyCthulhu> a sarcastic Harry Potter reference
<AlmightyCthulhu> is cause for ban?
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, as the man said deal with your forums thing firsty
<AlmightyCthulhu> you are kidding, right
<ompaul> no
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: you ban evade, threaten, antagonise and have generally not been very nice in each incarnation I've seen you in the ubuntu community. The irc bans are not going to be lifted at this time.
<AlmightyCthulhu> you people
<ompaul> now for the third and final time, go away
<AlmightyCthulhu> does the word "Vogan" mean anything?
<ompaul> I'll take them down shortly
<ompaul> script misses one thing interesting
<ompaul> <FloodBot1> artagnon (*!*@203.110.245.32) is being let into #ubuntu from a gateway
<ompaul> <FloodBot1> artagnon-banned (*!*@203.110.245.32) is being let into #ubuntu from a gateway
<ompaul> <FloodBot1> artagnon (*!*@203.110.245.32) is being let into #ubuntu from a gateway
<ompaul> ???
<ompaul> it may be a long time ago but should we let *banned* get into #ubuntu
<ompaul> I think there is a level of irony about same
<ompaul> I would be willing to keep banned banned
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (_606_)
 * jpds moniotrs.
<ompaul> jpds, nice one ;-)
<jpds> ompaul: ;-)
<dmseg> i need to ask a few questions does anyone have time here?
<PriceChild> dmseg: whats up?
<ompaul> dmseg, ?
<ompaul> dmseg, if you have nothing to discuss, please see the topic
<ompaul> PriceChild, you got a pm going on there?
<PriceChild> nope
<bazhang> <HarpyFiend> i'm being attacked by raptors!!!
<ompaul> bazhang, ..... that makes the most silly comment on irc that I have seen in the last week at least
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> you should have used "quick hide over here!" in the ban message
<ompaul> ;-)
<TheSheep> it's his fault, he shouldn't have used goto
<ompaul> who says I don't have a sense of humour
<bazhang> hehe sorry I didnt add that
<TheSheep> ompaul: nobody would dare to say somethiing like that ;)
<ompaul> TheSheep, lastlog  humour / humor
<TheSheep> ompaul: that was him just caring for you, to make surey ou don't have any regrets for banning him :)
<ompaul> TheSheep, baahaaa
<PriceChild> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> dmseg, you do now?
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> PriceChild, you do now?
<dmseg> ok so i have got supybot but its not up and running right now i have some questions
<PriceChild> dmseg: #supybot is probably better
<ompaul> and what has this to do with -ops was the evil version of that question ;-)
<dmseg> PriceChild: about the behaviour
<dmseg> 1) when some one is asking too many questions when the bot is busy should the bot take it as abuse or ignore the person leaving a messeage to wat
<dmseg> *WAIT
<PriceChild> We have no idea about the situations this bot will be in, and so I think you'll have to make the decision youself, or alter it when needed as you learn.
<PriceChild> #supybot might have people running these bots in similar situations, so perhaps they will have some good advice if you explain your situation
<PriceChild> .
<dmseg> PriceChild: ok #supybot is empty now (dead) i really cant find support or any bot rigaht now so i thought you guys might help
<PriceChild> I joined a few moments ago and it seemed like it had quite a few people in it.
<dmseg> PriceChild: as in dead no one responds for 1 hour even with pings to random people i saw to join and then leave
<Hobbsee> try #defocus or something?  we're still not a support channel.
<Myrtti> hellooo
<dmseg> Hobbsee: i see sorry to bother you i will try thankyou all for your time thnakyou very much and Myrtti hello and bye al toghter bye guys
<Myrtti> oooookkkiiiees
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> hiya luv
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I haz red shoes ♥
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2706951350/ ♥
<Myrtti> ih
<bazhang> heh
<ompaul> and that was not going to happen?
<bazhang> in PM with AMC now
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> bazhang, from where
<bazhang> heads up in -ot
<ompaul> heads down
 * bazhang heads down
<lgc> Hello.
<ompaul> hi
<ompaul> not all things belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> and somethings are offtopic for there also
<lgc> ompaul: Is there something sensible you have to say here? Or just throw him out and ignore him?
<lgc> ompaul: I suppose Myrttis's toenails are more appropriate for #offtopic.
<ompaul> that would be correct
 * Myrtti sniffs
<Myrtti> my toenails are always ontopic!
<Myrtti> and my guinea pigs
<ompaul> Myrtti, ehh not for #ubuntu
<Myrtti> meh, true
<Myrtti> but on -offtopic!
<Myrtti> (I thought that was what we were talking)
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> coffee
<ompaul> lgc, your ban is not for discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> lgc, you were removed from #ubuntu for being offtopic
<lgc> ompaul: It seems one just can't break through your stubbornness.
<lgc> ompaul: Can you prove my banning is less appropriate for #offtopic than Myrtti's toenail colors?
<lgc> nickrud: Hi. Guess what?
<nalioth> oh, hi lgc
<nickrud> you got banned?
<Myrtti> erm
<lgc> nalioth: Hi. I've been chasing you since #windows.
<Myrtti> that logic is bewildering
<lgc> Myrtti: I want to understand you people's logic.
<ompaul> lgc, you were offtopic you got banned, is there anything else?
 * nickrud doesn't have scrollback, which is made irrelevant by not having ops in -offtopic, so he just goes about his business
<Myrtti> anything else but Ubuntu support is offtopic for #ubuntu
<lgc> Myrtti: What is offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Myrtti> everything else but Ubuntu support and things mentioned in !o4o are offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic, with some space for personal opinions of #ubuntu-offtopic's ops
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> !040 are ontopic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> there
<nalioth> lgc: /msg ubottu o4o
<Myrtti> everything else but Ubuntu support and things mentioned in !o4o are ontopic for #ubuntu-offtopic, with some space for personal opinions of #ubuntu-offtopic's ops
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> fixed
<lgc> Myrtti: What is "!040"?
<nalioth> even though it's "off topic", it still has limits
<Myrtti> !o4o > lgc
<ubottu> lgc, please see my private message
<ompaul> lgc, and don't take that as a definitive list - because it has limits as nalioth points out, common sense should help you there
<nalioth> lgc: tipea /msg ubottu o4o y mira su message
<nalioth> los robots tenga !factoids con informacion
<ompaul> lgc, is there anything else?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic = <anything> - (#ubuntu + !o4o)
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic = <anything> - (#ubuntu + !o4o + soylent green)
<ompaul> but we are not sure about soylent red
<nickrud> soylents fall under religion or politics anyway
<lgc> ompaul: Indeed. But in order to brief others of the whole issue, I refer you people to the following graph: http://www.howarddarkes.com/photos/linuxposter.jpg .
<TheSheep> nickrud: ass everything related to diet
<Myrtti> lgc: and how does that relate to this discussion?
<Myrtti> I fail to see your point
<nalioth> lgc: what did you want to talk to me about?
<ompaul> lgc, which is from a crack pipe of extraordinary size
<lgc> Myrtti: I suppose it's more interesting to talk on #ubuntu-offtopic about your toenails than about other Ubuntu-related issues.
<ompaul> the numbers are very wrong ;-)
<Myrtti> lgc: you're welcome to talk about ubuntu related issues (other than Ubuntu support, which should be at #ubuntu) there
<ompaul> lgc, at this point you seem not to be discussing something for ubuntu ops to deal with
<ompaul> lgc, so is there anything else?
<Myrtti> lgc: as this is Sunday and I'm procrastinating cleaning, I like to talk about Radioheads artistic wizardry and my toenails
<bazhang> lgc you were politely warned and then persisted anyways
<lgc> nalioth: I just wanted to say hi. ("How's the weather in Houston", maybe.)
<ompaul> yes paddy
<Myrtti> I'm really really failing to see your point
<lgc> bazhang: I agree it was offtopic.
<ompaul> Myrtti, lgc does not have a point, which is the point
<Myrtti> ah
<nickrud> ompaul for what it's worth I see similar numbers in the web logs for a non-technical site. But it's always the one-percenter's that drive the future anyway ;_
<ompaul> nickrud, it turned out that 6% of the traffic on the BBC site was GNU/linux afik
<nickrud> ompaul us centric, so that may bias the numbers
<nalioth> lgc: if you have nothing else, please read and heed the /topic
<bazhang> lgc you pasted knowing it was offtopic, then complained about the offtopicity being called? we asked politely and you persisted nonetheless.
<lgc> I  pointed out I received no less than 3 answers in less than 15 seconds warning me of the fact. And then some moron telling me to get some education. And I suppose such moron is still hanging in there waiting to jump at the next one's throat.
<AlmightyCthulhu> so can someone please unban me now?
<nalioth> lgc: there is no accounting for manners
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'll be a good monkey or whatever
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: hold on, were dealing one issue at a time
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, given your attitude earlier I won't
<lgc> nalioth: That's what I mean people making #ubuntu so unfriendly, and it's my longstanding battle against purists. If there were not so many users eagerly waiting for someone not abiding by the rules, minor incidents would just go by.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I don't have a bad attitude when I'm not being approached sarcastically
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, come back in an hour please
<AlmightyCthulhu> why not?
<lgc> And then there's the issue of ops abusing their powers.
<nalioth> lgc: op abuse?
<Myrtti> oh great.
<ompaul> lgc, there is no space for that when there are 1300 people there, as for abusing powers ....
<tritium> lgc: to make such a claim, you had better have solid evidence
<ompaul> lgc, you were asked there is no abuse if you step outside the accepted community norms for a channel to be removed, in fact it should be expected
<ompaul> the norms are stick to support
<ompaul> you failed, you are here, having a pointless non discussion
<lgc> ompaul: As I said, a kind reminder should do if there were not so many eager channel guardians and so many ops wanting to pull the trigger on the infractor.
<ompaul> lgc, you were asked by others
<ompaul> they should not have to show they have power or otherwise
<ompaul> therefore you had been "reminded" as I see it
<lgc> ompaul: the whole thing didn't last 30 seconds. I didn't get the chance of even replying and I was out.
<ompaul> you kept it up
<lgc> ompaul: I just asked the moron what he meant by "go get some education". That was all. I didn't get any other chance.
<ompaul> it started at 16 minutes and thirty seven seconds past the hour, your last comment was some three minutes and twenty three seconds later
<ompaul> the moran is actually an op
<lgc> ompaul: you dazzle me with irrelevant facts.
<Myrtti> irrelevant?
<ompaul> you have abused a fellow human being
<Myrtti> pardon but there are people who are trying to look at their backlogs to see what happened
<ompaul> you are going to say this is in the spirit of Ubuntu
<ompaul> somehow I think not
<ompaul> lgc, you were asked not to do so by a few ops a few times
<ompaul> you kept it yo
<ompaul> up
<ompaul> you lost the right to participate in that channel
<lgc> ompaul: worse yet: someone who doesn't have the temper has been bestowed with operator powers!
<ompaul> build a bridge, get over it
<Myrtti> how about you all get a cup of hot chocolate and lets start over?
<Myrtti> I'll get that coffee cup of mine
 * nickrud gets a mocha frappuccino out of the fridge
<lgc> ompaul: you contradict yourself: you say "get over it" but you also say "you were asked not to do so by a few ops a few times". Seems like there's an unofficial blacklist.
<Myrtti> there's something not right in this conversation and I think that if we start it all over again, we might do better
<bazhang> yup
<ompaul> lgc,lets do the play back
<Mez> @bansearch lgc
<ubottu> Mez: Match: *!*@189.146.34.249 by ompaul in #ubuntu on Jul 27 2008 16:19:57
<lgc> Myrtti: As I said: for me it's a longstanding issue: unfriendliness on #ubuntu.
<Mez> lgc, you're complaining that you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Myrtti> he's not
<lgc> Mez: no.
<Mez> seemed that way...
<Mez> lgc, #ubuntu has rules and guidelines. If you break them, you're liable to get banned.
<Mez> Access is a privilege, not a right.
<ompaul> lgc, read this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30962/
<Mez> You can continue your off-topic discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, as long as it abides by the rules for that channel...
<lgc> Mez: I know that. The thing is people are more important than rules.
<ompaul> lgc, you are trolling as far as I can see
<Mez> lgc, indeed. Which is why the rules are there. We need to keep #ubuntu clean so people can get support without having to read through a load of offtopic stuff.
<Mez> lgc, the rules are there for a reason, you broke them.
<lgc> Mez: It's not that I have any trouble abiding by the rules, but when I -or anyone not from the ops club- strays gets hit with everytyhing. And that, IMHO, does not make #ubuntu a friendly place.
<Mez> lgc, you were asked to goto -offtopic multiple times.
<ompaul> lgc, I count three times before you made your second comment and you were told after that - so I think you fail to make a case here, is there anything else?
<lgc> Mez: In 30 seconds. Or 3 minutes, whatever. If you're looking at the log, please look at my replies.
<ompaul> Three almost-instant replies to tell me this is off-topic! Jeez! <<<
<Myrtti> anyway
<ompaul> <lgc> Gnea: why do 'newcomers' like you have to make #ubuntu such an unfriendly place?
<ompaul> lgc, you fail to make your case and abuse people
<lgc> ompaul: You see I don't deviate from my central point. Which you miss.
<Myrtti> so, how much of things have we agreed so far?
<ompaul> lgc, well state it again in some other language given I seem to be missing it
<lgc> Myrtti: None.
<Myrtti> lgc: ok, that is a way to start...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<lgc> ompaul: No the hagas pendejo y haz de #ubuntu un lugar amigable.
<bazhang> lgc no need for that language
<nickrud> Myrtti good will is pointless right now.
<lgc> ompaul: I'm Mexican, your request is not a problem.
<Myrtti> nickrud: sorry, can't give it up yet
<Mez> lgc, if you continue to abuse people, you will be removed from HERE too
 * bazhang hugs nickrud 
<Myrtti> I need a blackboard and chalk
<lgc> Mez: 'abuse people'?
<Myrtti> and alphabet building blocks to spell things out for people too
<bazhang> we can read spanish
<ompaul> more than one person here can
 * jpds waves.
<ompaul> in fact more than three
<Mez> lgc, calling ompaul an asshole...
<lgc> bazhang: I bet you can't read coloquial Spanish correctly.
<bazhang> hi jpds :)
<Mez> or Myrtti - whoever it was aimed at
<jpds> hey bazhang
<ompaul> Mez, actually a w* but anyway
<ompaul> lgc, goodbye
<Mez> Le pidieron el un montón de épocas de trasladarse al canal correcto. Las reglas están en el lugar por una razón. Si usted no puede obedecerlas, después a le no se permitirá incorporar el canal.
 * Myrtti faints
<ompaul> lgc, are you still here?
 * Mez fans Myrtti 
<lgc> "No the hagas pendejo": "Don't play fool on me". It's not for a CEO meeting but on the street it'll do quite good. It's not an insult.
<ompaul> lgc, well here is a little clue
<lgc> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> ""
<ompaul> need I say more?
<Mez> lgc, se va por favor aquí. No vamos a venir a una resolución. I' d sugiere que usted se vuelva en una semana, quizá más
<lgc> ompaul: yes.
<ompaul> well I have run out of things to say, so the clue was ""
<lgc> Mez: I'm not sure what you mean.
<jpds> Mez: Trust me, you really shouldn't use Google Translator.
<ompaul> jpds, well you do it then ;-)
<ompaul> in one line or less
 * Myrtti blinks her eyes open to the smell of espresso
<jpds> lgc: Usted puede volver en una semaña por favor?
<lgc> People: Apart from the -minor, if you will- incident of being thrown out, I insist on my main line: There's no need of so many moral guardians in #ubuntu. If you people *randomly* sample the channel log, will perhaps find way too many scoldings directed at unaware -or else- infractors. I beg you to please consider this for the sake of all.
<Myrtti> lgc: and pray tell, how can we stop the normal users who want to keep the channel going from being moral guardians?
<Mez> lgc, there were no scoldings, infact, the first person to tell you it was offtopic was someone I've never even heard of...
<nickrud> lgc you certainly have been around long enough to not qualify as an 'unaware' user. I'd say that you _wanted_ to be argumentative, regardless of any perceived abuse targeted at you.
<lgc> Mez: that's somewhat the point: people follow examples. One of the first thing I learned in #ubuntu was "!offtopic", "!rtfm" and the like. I firmly believe that if operators use their role as moderators this doesn't have to happen all the time.
<lgc> nickrud: that's why I said -or else- :).
<Mez> lgc, if you feel the ops aren't doing their role, please, feel free to take it to the IRC Council
<nickrud> lgc and argument is not tolerated, you also know that.
<nickrud> lgc whether between ops/non-ops or non-ops/non-ops
<lgc> Mez: that's an option, but I believe things can be smoothened out by being allowed to explain oneself on the normal channels.
<ompaul> lgc, channel is too busy to allow "conversation"
<ompaul> ergo no that is not going to happen and why offtopic is offtopic
<lgc> nickrud: remember when I told you that all a normal user gets to do is to "bend down and take it like a man" from ops? There.
<lgc> ompaul: I completely agree on that.
 * Myrtti is confused
<ompaul> if you concur, you were trying to start a conversation from where I stand
<ompaul> therefore by your own admission being offtopic
<lgc> Wouldn't it be a good idea to have #ubuntu-2 for support also?
<Myrtti> -2?
<ompaul> and divide helpers ?
<ompaul> not going to work
<nickrud> lgc I disagreed then, I disagree now. If you choose not to use the regular grievance procedures, then you won't get your side heard.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: -2 would be feisty I think :-)
<nickrud> nah, that's for edgy and prior
<ompaul> -3 would be called out of support?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: noooooooooo, really?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: ;-)
<lgc> ompaul: divide traffic, which is the main issue. If you don't find the help on one, you get to go to the other channel. Besides, it's hard to take notice of all what's happening on a 1300+ users channel.
<ompaul> and have the helpers divided that is not going to happen
<Nafallo> lgc: that's part of why we have local support channels
<ompaul> you might have a #ubuntu-mx
<lgc> Nafallo: usually with much less traffic and much less chance of support.
<ompaul> and this would happen with lgc
<ompaul> and this would happen with your suggestion lgc
<lgc> ompaul: There is #ubuntu-mx, but I've never been there!
<Nafallo> lgc: I can only speak for the Swedish one, I can only agree to less traffic :-)
<ompaul> so try it, you might like it, it might be useful for you
<jpds> lgc: #ubuntu-es is also available... a little.. else.. but available.
<lgc> ompaul: there are 9 persons in -mx. No big deal.
<Myrtti> -es?
<jpds> Myrtti: España // Spain.
<lgc> Myrtti: 72.
<Myrtti> jpds: but as for language goes ---
 * Myrtti checks -fi
<nickrud> Myrtti by the way, build up your karma some more, add saved window state to terminator ;)
<Myrtti> Irssi: #ubuntu-fi: Total of 124 nicks
<Myrtti> nickrud: sorry, haven't yet read even the preface of "Learning Python"
<Nafallo> -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-se: Total of 118 nicks
<ompaul> lgc, so what next
 * Myrtti giggles and finds it funny that GUADEC/aKademy is organized in Spain again next year :-P
<Myrtti> anyway
<ompaul> Myrtti, bet they end up with some hacked lowerlevel common api and then they have more common aps up top a post x pre desktop level and then some other strange stuff
<ompaul> where d-bus meets them all
<ompaul> one d-bus to route them all or some such argh
<Myrtti> so, where are we now then
 * nickrud thinks ompaul just likes throuwing out buzz words ;)
<lgc> ompaul: I hope I have gotten my point to some extent in the way of being considered. I suppose you can't disagree completely with me.
<ompaul> nickrud, I had a chat with someone at lrl about this "desktop.org" stuff and it all seems like some kind of a thing to sandwich above X below the themes
<ompaul> lgc, (A) many support channels - not going to work (B) telling people to chill - when others have done so and they appear to argue then I think they should be removed but that is me (C) was there something else
<lgc> (By the way, as I posted on #windows, the said offtopic graph, http://www.howarddarkes.com/photos/linuxposter.jpg, must be a graph of os-related problems. I didn't have the chance to say this before I was banned on #ubuntu :-[.)
<Mez> lgc ....
<Mez> ?
 * ompaul looks on in disbelief
<ompaul> someone else do it
 * Myrtti remembers emmajane's talk
<lgc> Mez: pardon?
<ompaul> I am going for a tea
 * jpds follows ompaul's suit.
<nickrud> ompaul it's late enough, have a brew
<Mez> lgc, is there anything else that you're here for... or are you just going to sit around wasting our time.
<Mez> We've asked politely for you to come back in a week. And you continue to waste our time.
 * Mez taps foot... 
<Mez> if he comes back - I'm not dealing with it.
 * Mez is gonna dissapear in a sec anyways
<Mez> I need a shower
<lgc> The Higher Authorities here didn't let me say my last thing:
 * nalioth enjoys marmite tea
 * Myrtti has never even sniffed marmite
<lgc> I know your time is too valuable so I'll keep it short:
<bazhang> lgc best to part and come back in a week or so
 * nickrud notes again that nalioth has disgusting taste 
<lgc> bazhang: I'm leaving, but please wait.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: so they have - nifty
<lgc> Can someone remove the ban on me?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Enjoy!
<nalioth> nickrud: chicken bovril is in the mail
<Myrtti> lgc: was that the last thing you were trying to say?
<nalioth> lgc: come back in a few days, ok?
 * nickrud reaches for a frappuccino
 * nalioth tosses some marmite in it for flavor and vigor
<lgc> Myrtti: if someone can remove my ban on #ubuntu.
<bazhang> un semana = one week?
<lgc> bazhang: I know that, thanks.
<Myrtti> I'd personally say few days
<Myrtti> but YMMV
<TheSheep> bazhang: month? month is similar in French..
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> more coffee
<nickrud> I'm unspeakably grateful it's only virtual marmite
<TheSheep> bazhang: no, week
<bazhang> TheSheep, haha
<Mez> TheSheep, semaine = french for week
<bazhang> semaine
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> no frog legs for me :(
<Mez> lgc, are you finished?
<lgc> (Why do I smell some authoritarian attitude here?)
<lgc> Mez: yes. Till whenever.
<bazhang> a week imo
<ompaul> nice cuppa - you still here?
 * Mez headdesks repeatedly
<ompaul> Mez, don't
<ompaul> it is a waste
 * Myrtti hands a pillow
<Mez> hmmm...
<TheSheep> you will spill your beverage
<nickrud> Mez a nice hot shower washes away much
 * Mez looks to his left
<Mez> alcohol
 * Mez realises it's actually his right
<TheSheep> thich alcohol can be sneaky ;)
 * Myrtti tries to avert her thoughts
<nickrud> bazhang here, something for your autocomplete:  Works for Me™
<bazhang> nickrud, wish I could get that tm sign; darned !cn kb's
 * Mez adds it as an auto-replace
<Mez> Works for Me™
<Mez> :D
 * Myrtti pokes Mez with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Mez> pink... fluffy... pen ?
<Mez> :(
<nickrud> yeah, it's politically correct, no possible damage from fluffy stuff
<Myrtti> I don't want to associate the Union Jack to violence
<Mez> nickrud, but - british poking pencil :D
<Nafallo> nickrud: mental health is good, mkay? :-)
<nickrud> mental health, shmental health. It's more fun to be antagonistic and keep up the blood pressure, makes me feel *alive* and *important*
<Myrtti> import antigravity
 * Myrtti sighs
<PriceChild> What's up Myrtti?
<Myrtti> bored
<Nafallo> PriceChild: she still have to obey gravity ;-)
<Myrtti> my niece just called, wanted me to help her use Wifi on her new laptop which I've not yet had chance to install Ubuntu on
 * Myrtti looks down
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I've noticed that gravity thing about ten years ago, to my great sorrow
<PriceChild> so what's with the gravity?
 * Myrtti leafs thru her copy of "Learning Python"
<Myrtti> fail.
<Myrtti> perhaps I should check my medicine cabinet too
<jussi01> oh cry... I just bought a dvd and it doesnt play...FAIL!! :/
<Myrtti> which dvd?
<jussi01> scrubs... :D
<Myrtti> fcol
<Myrtti> and here I am, considering buying Top Gear dvd's
<jussi01> Myrtti: stop using acronyms I dont know...
<Myrtti> voi elämän kevät
<Myrtti> For Crying Out Loud
<jussi01> oh, thanks
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to go to Valkeakoski tomorrow to install that Ubuntu
<Myrtti> I can't help her with the damned Vista Home and it's problems
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> oh dear lord help me
<jussi01> its weird, my other dvds work, this one comes up with the language screen and then stops
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> jussi01: clean out the drive
<Myrtti> and check there is absolutely no dust on the disk
<Myrtti> for heavens sake, now she's calling me the fifth time
 * Myrtti mutes her phone
<Myrtti> whooo she managed to get it connect to the fonero \o(
<jussi01> Myrtti: what is she used to having??
<Myrtti> hm?
<Myrtti> Windows2000?
<jpds> Hmm, Top Gear.
<jussi01> Myrtti: so shes not an ubuntu user normally
<Myrtti> jussi01: no, but she's either going to have *buntu on her laptop and me helping with all her problems, or stick to Vista and not going to get any other support from me other than giving her a F-secure cleaning cd and installing Avast or some other ****** antivirus programme on it
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I'm *not* going to help her with her problems with Windows Vista
<jussi01> Myrtti: give her Kubuntu!!
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Kubuntu is sexier than ubuntu... :P
<Myrtti> if I knew it better I might
<Pici> sexy like a fox
<Pici> o.O
 * Nafallo disagrees :-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: what did you do?
<Myrtti> NOTHING
<Pici> right
<Flannel> Myrtti: I recommend avira AV and comodo FW
<ubottu> In ubottu, kenkku said: no, python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<jpds> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Oject Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Flannel> X is X, no X is X?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !python ~= /Oject/Object/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> I guess that was his point
<Nafallo> not just included... installed by default
<Flannel> Nafallo: Not on servers
<Nafallo> Flannel: really? it was in minimal on hardy.
<Flannel> er... gah.  Why on earth is python in -minimal?
<Nafallo> exactly :-)
<Nafallo> right next to python-minimal as well ;-)
<Flannel> python should definately *not* be in minimal
<Nafallo> we do agree :-)
<Flannel> What in minimal depends on it?
<Nafallo> apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal | grep python | wc -l
<Nafallo> 1
 * Myrtti laughs at her ubuntuforums.org stats
<Nafallo> dooh.
<Myrtti> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=21392 <-- LOOOOLLLLL
<Nafallo> that was not a clever command :-)
<Myrtti> Join Date May 20th, 2005
<Myrtti> Total Posts 7
<Nafallo> Flannel: ubuntu-minimal Depends python
<Myrtti> FAIL
<Flannel> Nafallo: thats not what I asked.
<Flannel> Nohing else in -minimal depends on python. That would be the only reason I could see for having it
<Nafallo> Flannel: ah. I think the reason is that Ubuntu tries to push python a bit to hard ;-)
<Flannel> Nafallo: That's a bug as far as I'm concerned. Python does none of the following: Boot, Detect HW, Connect to a network, Install packages, perform basic diagnostics
<Flannel> -standard would be fine, but -minimal is just stupid
<Nafallo> Flannel: I agree :-)
<Flannel> Nafallo: Have you filed a bug report yet?
<Nafallo> Flannel: recommends of standard maybe... or rather not have it included at all tbh.
<Nafallo> Flannel: nope
<Nafallo> Flannel: if something needs python they could depend on it themselves imho :-)
 * Myrtti lols at herself
<Myrtti> Recent threads "Mark Shuttleworth looks exactly like Roger Federer (1:1 clone)"
 * nickrud is sure he registered with the forums, but doesn't remember name and/or password ;(
 * nalioth offers nickrud a tattoo gun (and some marmite tea)
<nickrud> I probably don't need the tattoo gun, the marmite tea would stain my skin permanently I suspect
<nalioth> so long as it stained it in the shape of the letters that make up your user / pass
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> I hate pulseaudio with a passion
<Myrtti> well... now it atleast works. I think.
<nickrud> so, I've discovered I registered on the forums so long ago it has an email I lost years ago. When i click the administrator contact, it tells me to login :/
<Flannel> nickrud: You can talk to Vorian
<nickrud> Flannel ah, thanks.
<Flannel> nickrud: He'll ask you humiliating personal questions to verify your identity, then I think he can change your email address
<nickrud> I'm immune to humiliation, I've been in 'relationships'. He's away right now, I'll try later
<Flannel> "relationships" eh? I'm not sure I want to ask.
<nickrud> wait till you try marriage ;)
 * Myrtti will enroll nunnery
<Flannel> Myrtti: get thee to a nunnery!
<nickrud> oooh, will you take me flying?
<Myrtti> in the mean time I'll drool over pictures of kyuuuut linux geeks
 * nickrud doesn't have a stick long enough to poke that statement safely
<Myrtti> nothing wrong with drooling over piccies of Zak and Mark... or is there?
<Myrtti> mah bwain huwts
<nickrud> gaahhh! I just switched back from icanhazcheezburger, did I infect the channel !??!
<ikonia> l3x is back in #ubuntu
<Flannel> @btlogin
<Flannel> What'd he do?
<Flannel> not in bt it looks like
<ikonia> he's been kicked or run away on his own
<ikonia> "ubuntu is poor" "how do we do attacks" etc et
<Myrtti> meh.
<Mez> @bansearch l3x
<Flannel> There are none
<ubottu> Mez: No matches found for l3x!n=l3x@79.101.145.248 in any channel
<ikonia> he's  been in a few times
<ikonia> he's on my "notify" list
<Myrtti> meh. almost fell asleep on the laptop
<Myrtti> nini
<Pici> goodnight
<ikonia> night
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-20
<tritium> nalioth: assistance, please
<jrib> tritium: did you ban before?
<tritium> jrib: yes
<jrib> I don't see a +b recently
<jrib> list is full tritium 
<tritium> jrib: ah
<tritium> He need to be klined.
<jrib> i removed one of my old bans for now
<tritium> Thanks.  I should clear out some of mine.
<jrib> !ops | ban list in #ubuntu is full
<ubottu> ban list in #ubuntu is full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ban list in #ubuntu is full)
<tritium> @btlogin
<jrib> argh, ban tracker isn't searching correctly...
<Pricey> I'll get rid of anything old by the flootbots
<jrib> is the bantracker search working for you?  I try to only check "search in existing bans" but it returns everything
<tritium> Yes, it appears to be working.
<jrib> hrmm
<jrib> weird, I had to edit the url by hand to make everything say "off"
<tritium> wow, odd
<tritium> Why do some entries list the nick, rather than the hostmask, but when I view the log, it shows the ban was by hostmask?  I can't seem to unban in such cases.
<Pricey> I've gotten rid of ridiculously old stuff, as well as floodbot bands from before July.
<Pricey> There's still ridiculously old stuff there.
<Pricey> feel free to place anything back
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (J_Dahmer)
<ikonia> @bansearch Bilbo_Baggins
<ubottu> Match: Bilbo_*!*@* by elky in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jul 18 2009 14:57:34 (ID: 15584)
<Bilbo_Baggins> Hello.  I wish to make a sincere apology.
<Bilbo_Baggins> You may not forgive me elky, but I am truely sorry.
<ikonia> Bilbo_Baggins: I suggest you wait for elky to be active and stop pasting logs in #ubuntu
<Bilbo_Baggins> I would say I will not do it again, but I cannot do that either.....I want to be able to, though.  :(
<Bilbo_Baggins> kk
<Bilbo_Baggins> Did you see it, at least.  I meant for it to be part of the msg, but "EVERYONE" saw it...so.... um. Death is good at times, but not an option.
<ikonia> Bilbo_Baggins: as elky is not available at this time, I suggest you leave the channel and try later, in the mean time I'm REQUESTING that you stay out of the #ubuntu based channels until you've spoken to elky - more so as you are telling me you can't control your behaviour
<nalioth> Bilbo_Baggins: a /whois ir /wii will tell you when elky is active.  please return then.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I will.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Thank you.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I am sorry.
<ikonia> !logs > Bilbo_Baggins
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ikonia> !logs >Bilbo_Baggins
<ikonia> !logs > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<nalioth> ikonia: ?
<elky> orly nao?
<elky> he apologised to #debian too for trolling them the other day as well
<elky> i'm really not sure what my opinion is. he doesnt seem at all stable.
<elky> nalioth, your opinion?
<CosmiChaos> i request for unban in #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic, please
<CosmiChaos> @bansearch CosmicChaos 
<CosmiChaos> so if any op can help me please respond 
<Tm_T> CosmiChaos: this is not for loco channels, I assume you will be served in #ubuntu-irc for those channels
<cdm10> grr. Is ubottu being unpleasant, or is it just me?
<Tm_T> what do you mean?
<cdm10> nvm, it wasn't responding to me
<cdm10> would have helped if I had remembered what command did what :)
<Tm_T> CosmiChaos: if there's nothing else we could help you with, please part, as this is no-idling channel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Drumroll said: ubottu, shiretoko is the name for FireFox 3.5 in Ubuntu 9.04 so that it won't conflict with FireFox 3.0.11 that comes installed on Ubuntu bt default.
<ikonia> elky: I had pm messages from Bilbo
<Gary> ooo me too, random eh
<ikonia> elky: even after he apologies he was offensive and talked about he could not control what he had become, 
<ikonia> time wasting nonsense etc
<ikonia> Gary: we are speci
<ikonia> special
<Gary> I know *you* are
 * Gary hides
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: this channel is not for your ban in #ubuntu-de, this channel is only for your ban in #ubuntu+1 which has been discussed, if you would like to leave this channel and join #ubuntu-irc I'm sure a #ubuntu-de op will be happy to discuss your ban
<ikonia> Gary: that's fine....it's true
<ikonia> !idle | CosmiChaos 
<ubottu> CosmiChaos: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> ubottu.com is being a drag for me, anyone else ok with it ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: ubottu.com is being a drag for me, anyone else ok with it ?
<ikonia> @mark CosmiChaos ban-evading +1's ban by trying to change nick and playing dumb, increasing ban beyond next release
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> who is op here?
<Mamarok> CosmiChaos: please leave this channel, you have been asked repeatedly!
<ikonia> don't think he's at the keyboard
<ikonia> ahh yes he is
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: as you are sending me private messages, you are showing you are active, please leave this channel if you have no more questions
<Mamarok> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Mamarok called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jrib> Mamarok: ?
<Mamarok> well, we have been sking since quite some time sombody remove CosmiChaos, he is idling here and refuses to leave
<Mamarok> *asking
<jrib> why ops are not given ops in #ubuntu-ops I will never understand
<Mamarok> jrib: well, I can't
<jrib> most can't
<Gary> I could, but shouldn't
<Mamarok> Gary: come on, why not?
<Gary> I can only op due to cloak, I'm not named (well I am, but not with a o)
<Mamarok> elky_work: than you very much :)
<jrib> weird, what does the +o access flag do?
<Mamarok> jrib: giving you op rights
<jrib> "You are not authorized to perform this operation." after /cs op #ubuntu-ops
<Mamarok> what is /cs?
<jrib> +votiA is my access in this channel
<jrib>  /cs = /quote chanserv
<Mamarok> did you add your nick to the line?
<jrib> Mamarok: I tried it that way as well
<Mamarok> hm, strange, especially if you have the +A flag
<Gary> jrib: try /quote chanserv op #ubuntu-ops jrib 
<Gary> or shall I read again what you typed :p
<jrib> same Gary 
<jrib> I have the same access in #ubuntu and can op there, so it must be some channel flag?
<Gary> jrib: you do not have +o here
<Gary> you have +ViA
<jrib> erm, must have tab-completed #ubuntu-ops wrong
<jrib> Gary: thanks
<ubottu> th0r called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (RapJamMc)
<blind|melon|chit> There's a user named paddy_melon in Ubuntu soliciting help with hacking a server
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> messy channel this morning
<jpds> Fun, fun, fun.
<Seeker`> bernardlychan: how can we help you?
<bernardlychan> hey how long does a ban last for?
<Seeker`> depends on what it is for
<Seeker`> and your attitude while discussing it
<bernardlychan> yea kinda swore at my friend 
<bernardlychan> soz
<Seeker`> you will have to speka to the op that banned you
<bernardlychan> whos that?
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: were were you banned and by whom?
<bernardlychan> in #ubuntu 
<Seeker`> @bansearch bernardlychan 
<Pici> jpds: 
<bernardlychan> ?
<bernardlychan> sorry?
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220.233.232.134 by jpds in #ubuntu on Jul 20 2009 13:32:49 (ID: 15642)
<bernardlychan> o ok
<bernardlychan> how long will it be for?
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: we just told you, you will have to ask the op that banned you
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> jpds
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> can someone pleez unban me and my friend paddy-melon?
<bernardlychan> we didnt meqn to be stupid
<paddy-melon> yes
<paddy-melon> it was a joke
<bernardlychan> we're frienda
<bernardlychan> s
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: you will have to ask jpds 
<paddy-melon> who cant type
<Mamarok> paddy-melon: ask jpds
<bernardlychan> he's not here atm
<paddy-melon> er... jpds is away
<paddy-melon> 'screen detached'
<Mamarok> then you will have to wait, just be patient
<paddy-melon> please
<paddy-melon> we'll be good
<bernardlychan> pleez?
<Mamarok> a ban usually last 24 hours anyway, come back tomorrow
<bernardlychan> well be exxxtraa good
<paddy-melon> come on... we need it right now
<bernardlychan> cant u unban us ? ppppleeez?
<bernardlychan> pupupupleez?
<paddy-melon> we're really desperate and dont have much time to wait
<Gary> you have both been told four times to wait for jpds, can you not read?
<bernardlychan> pppppleeez?
<topyli> this is a bad choice for a channel to annoy guys
<Mamarok> bernardlychan, paddy-melon stop whining and learn to behave, you are not pleading your cause right now
<Mamarok> paddy-melon: stop pm'ing me, I didn't ask you to
<bernardlychan> fiine! hmph! im dobbing on u!
<Mamarok> paddy-melon: stop that immediately, no PM messages!
<Gary> bernardlychan: now this is the exact kind of behaviour which will make you unwelcome in any channel
<Seeker`> bernardlychan: you remember what I said when you asked how long a ban lasts?
<Mamarok> paddy_melon: if you do not stop sending me PM messages as I asked you to 3 times, I will report you to freenode staff, behave!
<Seeker`> blind|melon|chit: how can we help you?
<Mamarok> Seeker`: guess
<paddy_melon> hi
<paddy_melon> guys, weve been waiting half an hour now for jpds
<paddy_melon> and he is still away
<bernardlychan> hear! hear!
<paddy_melon> can we please ask for another mod to review the log
<paddy_melon> and make a call
<paddy_melon> shuddup bernie
<bernardlychan> hear! hear!
<Seeker`> no, both of you leave the channel and come back in 24 hours
<bernardlychan> o cmon
<paddy_melon> shuddup
<Pici> Why do either of you want to be in #ubuntu?
<paddy_melon> may we please request a relook
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: Well paddy_melon was there getting advice on hacking servers :P I can provide my own logs of that
<bernardlychan> yea... relook
<paddy_melon> er...
<Mamarok> paddy_melon: so far your behavior here doesn't speek in favor of unbanning you
<blind|melon|chit> paddy_melon: Yeah, you were, and I can provide proof
<paddy_melon> umm... im sorry
<Pici> blind|melon|chit: Yes, I'm aware. Is there anything else that we can help you with?
<paddy_melon> I would like to see the log
<blind|melon|chit> Pici: Oh nothing, just making sure that he doesn't get back in again
<paddy_melon> about 'hacking servers'
<paddy_melon> which did not occur
<Seeker`> blind|melon|chit: we can deal with ti, thanks
<bernardlychan> me too, im sorry... dot dot dot
<paddy_melon> please, would someone give us any hard proof with a log
<bernardlychan> hard proof pleez
<Pici> 09:30:31 <?paddy-melon> anyone here know much about cracking/hacking server
<paddy_melon> mod?
<blind|melon|chit> paddy_melon: There's your proof liar :P
<Seeker`> blind|melon|chit: please leave now
<Gary> blind|melon|chit: please leave this for the ops to deal with, thank you for your help though
<paddy_melon> umm... this does not show anything
<bernardlychan> cough
<Gary> paddy_melon: I even told you it was offtopic for the channel
<bernardlychan> which channel do u suggest?
<Seeker`> we dont
<bernardlychan> maybe this one?
<paddy_melon> sorry
<paddy_melon> irc crashed
<bernardlychan> sigh
<Pici> I don't think either of you will find a channel on freenode for help breaking into servers.
<paddy_melon> we were not
<bernardlychan> exatement
<paddy_melon> we were not using the ubuntu channel accordingly
<paddy_melon> we were on there for many hours
<bernardlychan> vous êtes fous!
<paddy_melon> concerning ubuntu help
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: arrêtes de nous insulter!
<bernardlychan> je suis formidable
<Mamarok> now bernardlychan is insulting us, calling us fools
<paddy_melon> bernie
<bernardlychan> wrong im calling u crazy
<bernardlychan> anyway..
<Gary> paddy_melon: seriously, you trolled about pidgin, then about hacking/cracking servers, then swore.  I see nothing useful from you
<Pici> I don't see either of you contributing help or seeking help outside of 'cracking/hacking' servers 
<paddy_melon> u cannot win by talking french
<Mamarok> bernardlychan: which is by no ways nicer...
<Seeker`> why is this discussion still going on
<paddy_melon> i was helping Pidgen_
<bernardlychan> actually i was helpin this guy the other day with his taskbar
<blind|melon|chit> Seeker`: I'm guessing because they can't accept reality
<paddy_melon> about pidgin, that was helping another member
<Seeker`> blind|melon|chit: why are you still here?
<paddy_melon> please sir
<bernardlychan> pleez madam
<blind|melon|chit> Seeker`: Keeping track of what's being done about the script kiddies
<Seeker`> blind|melon|chit: you dont need to
<paddy_melon> please...
<bernardlychan> hear hear!
<bernardlychan> yea
<ikonia> gents - Please stop - leave the channel now
<paddy_melon> and we dont get a second chance
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please leave the channel now
<ikonia> you have been told 
<paddy_melon> when blindmelon whatnot
<ikonia> this discussion will not progress for 24 hours
<paddy_melon> wont shit up when told
<paddy_melon> i mean shut up
<Pici> #ubuntu is not a playground.  If you wish, you may return here in 24 hours and we will continue this discussion.
<ikonia> guys - you have a choice, leave the channel and come back in 24 hours, or be removed and the discussion ends
<ikonia> blind|melon|chit: you have no business here at the moment - please leave
<blind|melon|chit> ikonia: Sorry, am I doing something wrong by sitting here quietly?
<ikonia> blind|melon|chit: yes
<ikonia> !idle | blind|melon|chit 
<ubottu> blind|melon|chit: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> blind|melon|chit: you have been requested 3 times to leave the channel, the issue will be delt with so please now comply 
<blind|melon|chit> Someone's in an uppity mood today. Maybe if you spent more time dealing with trolls and less time chatting with them? Anyway, enjoy your clubhouse. :>
<Pici> Meh
<Pici> I'm not exactly sure what that guy was looking for us to do.... The other two had already been banned from the channel.
<jpds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222775/
<jpds> Seriously, I walked away from my work desk for a few minutes and ...
<ikonia> jpds: that's what they all say
<Gary> jpds: how dare you go away
 * Gary hides (again)
<jpds> Gary: I dare very much, thank you.
<Pici> I need to run, but can someone please keep an eye on Incarus in #ubuntu.  He means well, but seems to be a bit unsure, and may be accidentally giving bad advice.
<ikonia> ok
<ryanakca> Is the discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic appropriate for the channel? Seems rather political...
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> ryanakca: thx for mentioning
<ryanakca> No problem :)
<Mamarok> oh, I am called "the police" now :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Pici> tomaw: thanks
<tomaw> np
<Flannel> Hi arand, how can we help you today?
<arand> I was just wondering about the flood in #ubuntu, taken care of yet?
<Flannel> Yep
<arand> okies.
<Pici> Er, okay.
<tomaw> the good old "Are they still flooding?" check is quite useful.
<ikonia> ryanakca: anything else needed ?
<ryanakca> ikonia: No
<jpds> ikonia: Ryan's cloak absolves him of his sins.
<topyli> oh i want a sin-absolving cloak. preferably +2 blessed
<Flannel> +2 to charisma too, if you get the high quality ones
<topyli> i could use some extra charisma i guess
<Pici> I could use a wand that casts -10 stupidness
<Flannel> oooh
<Flannel> and +10 common sense
<topyli> the wand of +m!
<Flannel> topyli: Already have that....
<topyli> oh yeah i forgot
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (netz playing about with DCC boots)
<mneptok> !staff | netz ^^^^
<ubottu> netz ^^^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> already nudged in #freenode
<ikonia> hello linuxguy2009 
<linuxguy2009> Hello I am having trouble today with accessing the main #ubuntu room. Says my router firmware is outdated so i just updated it. It said to change the port to 8001 so I did. This room works but the other does not.Anyone else having this issue? It said its to correct an DCC exploit or whatever its called.
<linuxguy2009> Hello ikonia
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: I've just seen floodbot remove the forward, can you try joining the channel again please
<linuxguy2009> sure
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: there is also in the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<linuxguy2009> ikonia it works now thank you very much for your help! Have a great day!
<Pricey> ikonia: 1 starter a test and didn't respond
<ikonia> ah so he didn't pass the test ?
<ikonia> I thought he did with floodboot removing the forward
<ikonia> hi uid01 how can we help ?
<uid01> wanted to be tested manually against the dcc exploit
<Pici> uid01: Is the automated test not working?
<uid01> test me
<Pici> uid01: You need to type that in #ubuntu-read-topic, not here
<Pici> failed
<ikonia> Pici: how do you issue a manual test ?
<Pici> ikonia: You shouldnt have to.
<Pici> ikonia: I'll msg you though
<ikonia> ta
<uid01> 8001 port workaround works =)
<nalioth> ikonia: PM?
<ikonia> sure, sorry I was away
<ikonia> nalioth: leave me a message if I'm not around I'll be around for a bit longer though
<Seeker`> howie: how can we help you?
<howie> yes ubuntu-read-topic sent me here
<howie> i changed my port and says it cant test me
<howie> I  would like to be able to rejoin #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-21
<paddy-melon> hi guys
<paddy-melon> just thought id say thanks
<paddy-melon> for giving us a second chance
 * paddy-melon give applause
<Pricey> paddy-melon: Noted.
<paddy-melon> k
<paddy-melon> thank you
<paddy-melon> see ya
<Pricey> Bye :)
<Pricey> I assume I removed his ban during that cleanup. Perhaps prematurely, eyes on.
<Pricey> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Pricey> I can't log in at all. Even in query.
<Pici> Er.. he was banned about 12 hours ago
<Pricey> memory fails me
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (freehugs)
<rww> Hola. freehugs in #ubuntu is /me'ing everyone that joins the channel. Probably a bot.
<rww> Thanks :)
<arleslie> FreeHugs in #ubuntu is a bot and keeps saying Hugs {Nick} can an OP remove it.
<arleslie> freehugs is back in #ubuntu giving "freehugs" again
<nalioth> the botmaster is among us  :(
<elky> uid01, howie, are one of you running this rogue bot?
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (BioShock^)
<arleslie> Bioshock^ is spamming in #ubuntu
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (swoolley- spamming)
<arand> user swoolley- is spamming in #ubuntu
<arleslie> arand, swoolley was banned
<arand> ok
<nalioth> arleslie: no, swooley- was banned
<nalioth> arleslie: trolls take nicks that are similiar to 'known nicks' in hopes the wrong person gets banned (creating further chaos)
<arleslie> oh
<howie> elky: naw but i changed my port and its working now
<arleslie> no the nick was swoolley, I just check the messages
<nalioth> arleslie: your client is fautly
<nalioth> faulty, even
<arleslie> 01:55] <swoolley-> JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USER
<nalioth> arleslie: yes, don't you see the - on the end?  (it's not an arrow)
<nalioth> swooley is a long time respected member of the FLOSS community.  swooley- is a troll trying to drag his name through the mud
<arleslie> the only reason why I said a difference because I didn't notice the - and you left out the extra l
<nalioth> i type manually  :(
<arleslie> so its swoolley-, so I was wrong, sorry about that
<Pricey> #ubuntu looks lively
<arleslie> umm, is ubottu, laged or was I ignored for some reason?
<Pricey> Something does seem to be up.
<Pricey> I'm sure it'll sort itself out given a few moments, else i'll kick it.
<Pricey> there we go
<arleslie> there
<arleslie> that was strange
<Pricey> stranger things have happenned
<arleslie> well, this would only be my secound day helping so I wouldn't know
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<rww> Hi again. According to my logs, Grenfell, who's currently in #ubuntu-offtopic, has previously used the addresses user-0ccesmg.cable.mindspring.com and 24.42.91.138, both of which are banned on that channel.
<rww> The mindspring.com address has also been K-lined in the past. Therefore, it might be useful to keep an eye on him, if not kick him for ban evasion.
<Pici> rww: I'll take a look at our bantracker.  Thanks for giving us the heads up.
<Pici> That is... if it ever loads. /me waits
<rww> Pici: You're welcome. The relevent dates and stuff are at http://pastebin.ca/1501678, if that helps. Thanks for your time :)
<Pici> banned. But now is just giving me '?' in pm when I told them that the ban from July 10th wasn't removed.
<Pici> Odd that they have a new ident now though.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, twb said: !learn l7 is is a classifier for Linux's Netfilter that identifies packets based on application layer data. It can classify packets as [peer-to-peer data] regardless of port.
<morganangl_> this is kinda weird:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/223257/
<morganangl_> did anyone here read what I pasted?
<morganangl_> hello?
<nalioth> no context, morganangl_ 
<elky_work> nalioth, chances are he didnt have any other context, but it seems to me that someone threatened to blow him up for being USian
<Flannel> bansearch padd1 
<Flannel> blah
<padd1> what?
<Flannel> padd1: How can we help you today?
<padd1> oh
<padd1> sorry, I'm trying to find JPDS
<padd1> Me and my friend got banned
<padd1> and I got let off but he didn't
<Flannel> Alright.  We usually don't discuss bans by proxy, so he'll have to come in here and do this himself
<padd1> by proxy?
<Flannel> you coming in and talking about his ban for him
<padd1> Oh, I was using paddy_melon
<padd1> hey, right after the ban
<padd1> he disappeared
<padd1> and we can't get to him
<padd1> it's been about 12 hrs at least
<padd1> and we can't reach him
<padd1> can't there be an exception
<Flannel> If he's unreachable, being banned won't affect him at all.  Unless I'm misunderstanding.
<padd1> no
<padd1> jpds is unreachable
<padd1> my friend is wanting to go on
<Flannel> jpds: Your friend needs to come in here and discuss it then
<padd1> I'm sorry
<padd1> he just signed off
<padd1> he had to do something
<padd1> but, we're meant to meet up on IRC soon
<padd1> and we'd need the ban to be lifted
<Flannel> Then he'll need to come in here and discuss it
<Flannel> Whenever he comes back on, not necessarily right now, obviously.
<padd1> please, nn= bernardlychan
<padd1> he's back on
<padd1> one moment
<padd1> sorry
<padd1> I'm afraid he's been banned from here too
<padd1> may U release that ban so we can discuss it
<padd1> bernardlychan
<padd1> please? Anybody?
<padd1> Flannel?
<Flannel> hold on
<Flannel> bot's being slow
<padd1> k
<padd1> sorry
<padd1> He couldn't wait
<padd1> he gave up on the awful system
<padd1> I guess I'll be talking to U guys later
<padd1> over and out
<Flannel> He's the one that needs to.
<padd1> wait
<padd1> he's back
<Flannel> But also, he doesn't neen to be unbanned for you to talk to him.
<padd1> no
<padd1> yeah
<padd1> k
<padd1> yes we need the ubuntu
<padd1> channel
<padd1> please quickly unban him here
<padd1> to discuss
<padd1> at ops, not ubuntu
<padd1> Please
<elky> padd1, please have some manners and some patience.
<padd1> k
<padd1> I'm sorry
<padd1> just my friend is tired
<padd1> and leaving but, I want him to do this quickly
<elky> padd1, then he should not have misbehaved.
<padd1> k
<Flannel> Hmm, your ban hasn't been removed either.  For the record.
<elky> oh dear, he's not ban evading, is he?
<padd1> what?
<padd1> how did I get in then
<padd1> I'm not evading
<padd1> I'm on a different computer
<padd1> but, this morning, I was using the same computer, nickname and all
<elky> padd1, your ISP changed your ip address.
<padd1> oh
<padd1> sorry
<padd1> i can't control
<padd1> that
<elky> padd1, you should leave the channel until jpds tells you that you are unbanned.
<padd1> i assumed the ban had been lifted as I was talking to some ops
<padd1> wait
<elky> padd1, we dont read each other's minds
<padd1> I'm banned from this channel?
<padd1> or do U mean ubuntu
<Flannel> Both.
<elky> padd1, i mean #ubuntu.
<padd1> oh right
<padd1> I'm not on there
<padd1> sorry
<padd1> Um... what timezone is jpds on?
<elky> Flannel, he's banned from here too?
<elky> padd1, european.
<padd1> We've been waiting a long time
<Flannel> elky: 58.167.91.66, yeah
<padd1> and we didn't have a say
<padd1> k
<Flannel> they were both banned from here at the same time.
<padd1> My ISP changed it...
<padd1> does that happen often?
<padd1> hmm... the fact U can access my ISP is a bit of a privacy risk
<Flannel> You were asked to return in 24 hours...
<padd1> and putting it out in an open chatroom...
<Flannel> That was 17 hours ago.
<padd1> that's a privacy risk
<padd1> 17 hrs ago
<padd1> no
<elky> padd1, every website you visit can see your IP.
<padd1> still
<padd1> Ur not allowed to say it in a chatroom
<Flannel> padd1: Yes, you were told to return in 24 hours, and it hasn't been 24 hours yet.
<padd1> there is a law
<elky> padd1, the inability to see would be a security risk for *them*
<padd1> both...
<padd1> hmm...
<padd1> it's a security risk putting it open here though
<elky> padd1, and as they are letting you be a guest on their systems, they have priority.
<padd1> I'm fine with U seeing...
<padd1> but not with other guests
<elky> padd1, everyone can see every time you join a channel.
<Flannel> padd1: I suggest you leave for another 7 hours, before you make it longer.
<padd1> another 7 hrs
<padd1> please
<elky> padd1, if you are both tired, go sleep, when you wake, the 7 hours will be up.
<padd1> That is a major flaw
<padd1> I'm not tired
<Flannel> yes, please indeed, please do what was requested of you.
<padd1> it's 4 oclock in the friggin afternoon
<padd1> please
<elky> padd1, no.
<padd1> k
<padd1> I'm gonna have a chat to my lawyers
<padd1> and i'll be in touch with canonical
<Flannel> padd1: Hopefully it'll last at least seven hours.
<elky> good luck.
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<padd1> OK
<padd1> That's not what I'm talking about
<padd1> anyway
<padd1> I'm just joking
<padd1> u guys are pretty nice
<Flannel> padd1: We're not.  Seven hours.
<padd1> gee
<padd1> that's harsh
<elky> mind you, the lawyers will take more than 7 hours to even respond, so, you either wait, or you wait. it's your choice.
<padd1> hmm...
<padd1> U got a point ther
<padd1> e
<padd1> U know of any good lawyers?
<elky> sure, but they probably cost more than your pocket money too.
<padd1> hmm... I know, I'll check the #legal channel
<padd1> pocket money?
<nalioth> padd1: is there anything further we can help you with?
<padd1> WTF?
<padd1> er...
<padd1> just please reconsider the call
<padd1> because JPDS is not on
<elky> padd1, we'll reconsider it in 7 hours time.
<nalioth> if not, please respect our /topic 
<padd1> Why was I banned for 7 hrs
<padd1> I just asked others to help me since JPDS was offline... I never saw them banning
<padd1> I logged off when they told me too
<padd1> and I got banned
<padd1> when does my #ubuntu ban end, BTW
<elky> padd1, you were banned for 24 hours. so far you've only served 17 hours.
<Flannel> padd1: Nothing will change until you come in here and discuss it, which will not happen for another seven hours at the earliest.
<padd1> oh
<padd1> so I still have to see U in 7hrs?
<padd1> 7 hrs is midnight for me
<padd1> please...
<elky> padd1, jpds will probably be around then, which is when you got banned, and hence when you were on last time
<padd1> yes
<padd1> but why did he instantly leave when he banned us?
<Flannel> padd1: You can also come back after seven hours, so maybe in 12, or 17 or something.
<elky> padd1, if you can manage to get banned at midnight, you can manage to come here and apologise and get unbanned at midnight.
<padd1> yes
<padd1> but, it is at the end of the night
<padd1> please
<Flannel> padd1: See you in seven+ hours.  Stop talking and leave the channel now.  Good afternoon.
<padd1> can U just take a look at the logs and reconsider the call
<padd1> if the call stands, I'll come back
<padd1> if not, please unban me
<elky> padd1, you are harrassing us. i dont want to have to extend the ban for that.
<padd1> harrassing U?
<elky> yes.
<Flannel> elky: He's already banned in here, why not ban his new host as well?
<padd1> U released my IP publically?
<padd1> and I'm the one who is harrassing?
<elky> padd1, you do it every time you join a channel.
<padd1> so what?
<padd1> That does not matter
<padd1> the legal annotations do not include posting
<nalioth> padd1: please return at the requested time
<padd1> maybe joining but, not posting
<elky> padd1, you're talking rubbish.
<elky> nalioth, let me guess, little birdie is whispering in your ear?
<nalioth> of course  :)
<elky> nalioth, if he does not stop within the next few minutes, his ban can be extended for another 24 for harrassment.
<nalioth> oh, i'm sure something can be arranged
<elky> nalioth, of course. harrassment is against Freenode rules, not just ours.
<nalioth> elky: yes, but the staff is supposed to have thicker skin  . .
<elky> nalioth, well, the harrassment is logged above
<elky> he's just continuing it.
<nalioth> noted
<nalioth> padd1: your quiet will be removed shortly.  i suggest you depart the channel and return at the requested time
<Flannel> Right.  So, looks like 7 hours from now may not be enough.
<Flannel> well, for #u
<padd1> hey guys
<padd1> Just thought I'd say sorry
<Flannel> padd1: What part of "don't come back for seven hours" don't you understand?
<padd1> See ya in like 7 hrs
<padd1> no
<padd1> I'm leaving
<padd1> OK
<padd1> please don't harrass
<padd1> me
<padd1> that's harrassment just using normal words
<padd1> they're harsh ones too
<padd1> k
<padd1> sorry once again
<padd1> see ya
<Gary> was that paddy|melon from yesterday?
<Tm_T> weird kids, mentioning ip is an issue? :p
<bernardlychan> hey wow i got unbanned from ubuntu-ops
<bernardlychan> thanks to whoever did that
<bernardlychan> could someone pleez unban me from ubuntu?
<bernardlychan> hi
<bernardlychan> anybody there?
<bernardlychan> i guess not
<bernardlychan> bye
<bernardlychan> arrivedeci
<bernardlychan> au revoir
<bernardlychan> scienara
<bernardlychan> ciao
<bernardlychan> goodbte
<bernardlychan> bye
<ikonia> this is getting stupid now as an obvious troll
<Gary> yep, I only unbanned as it's not my channel to set perm bans in
<Gary> was hoping an overnight ban would help, ob. not
<paddy_melon> hey
<bazhang> paddy_melon, how can we help you
<paddy_melon> umm
<paddy_melon> id like to reconsider a ban
<paddy_melon> to #ubuntu
<bazhang> paddy_melon, ban evasion and use of bad language is not a good way to get that done
<paddy_melon> ban evasion?
<bazhang> as padd1 paddy_melon 
<paddy_melon> oh
<paddy_melon> i was on a different computer
<paddy_melon> i thought a ban worked by ip not nn
<bazhang> that does not matter; it is still ban evasion
<paddy_melon> i thought id been reconsidered
<paddy_melon> but, i was told otherwise
<paddy_melon> my isp changed my ip
<Pici> bazhang: That was already discussed earlier.
<paddy_melon> yes
<bazhang> Pici, yep
<paddy_melon> u said to come back later
<paddy_melon> im here now
<paddy_melon> and jpds still isnt online
<Pici> paddy_melon: Are you aware of our channel guidelines?
<paddy_melon> yes
<paddy_melon> im sorry
<Pici> paddy_melon: Enlighten me, what is #ubuntu for?
<paddy_melon> ive read over them now
<paddy_melon> #ubuntu
<paddy_melon> i, for help and faq
<paddy_melon> abput ubuntu
<paddy_melon> ill be sure to follow it now
<paddy_melon> i didnt know it was that severe
<Pici> #ubuntu is the official support channel for Ubuntu, when people disrupt that support we take action.
<paddy_melon> yes
<paddy_melon> im sorry
<paddy_melon> I have used it for support before
<paddy_melon> and it is very good
<paddy_melon> with so many users
<paddy_melon> im surprised at the size of the ubuntu community...
<Pici> Can you give me a moment, I'll be right back.
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> thank you
<majnoon> hi just seeing if i can get unbanned from ot channel ??
<majnoon> was told one day been two weeks 
<paddy_melon> lol, poor guy
<majnoon> 1st week was from being ignored in here ,2nd week was because i got madfor being ignored in here 
<paddy_melon> feel sorry for u, soz, not op
<majnoon> i think MOST sleeping :(
<paddy_melon> lol
<paddy_melon> nah
<paddy_melon> they're prett
<paddy_melon> y cool
<majnoon> going to stay until got SOME kind of answer ,even if to go F myself
<paddy_melon> thats a good stance
<Pici> paddy_melon: I'm going to unban you, but if you continue to act the way that you did before you will be banned again and we won't be so lenient the next time.
<majnoon> Pici, thanks for help in #ubuntu 
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> thanks so much Pici
<majnoon> can you please check into the ot ban for me please ??
<paddy_melon> how bout my friend?
<paddy_melon> he did it with me
<paddy_melon> bernardlychan
<Pici> I need to take care of something else here at work so I cannot look at that ban right now.
<Pici> Sorry. I'll return in about 15 minutes or so.
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> sorry for bothering
<majnoon> just LOOK into it (after 2 weeks 15-20 minutes NOTHING)
<paddy_melon> lol
<paddy_melon> ill be back with my friend later
<paddy_melon> see u guys
<bazhang> <indus> bazhang: kick me if you wish
<topyli> majnoon: several ops have been dealing with you. i'm one of them, so i might as well have a word
<majnoon> ok USUALLY i'm quiet 
<topyli> looks like you are usually in trouble for your jokes. do you realize why they are not well received on ubuntu channels?
<majnoon> MOST of the length of ban was i got mad in HERE
<gnomefreak> i added a frub2 factoid per request
<majnoon> thought was semi-safe in offtopic channel 
<topyli> oh joking is quite welcome. not all jokes are appropriate though
<majnoon> i DO have some problems with that i have a form of autism 
<topyli> i'm not very interested in the reasons. what i would like to know is that you keep offensive language off ubuntu channels, joke or no joke
<majnoon> ok THAT i can see
<topyli> so here's the thing. you are now unbanned on -ot. you will be banned again of course, if there is a reason
<topyli> deal?
<bazhang> ah Grub2
<majnoon> sounds good
<majnoon> ok i go now 
<topyli> ok, have fun
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Pici> lag, I guess.
<Pici> arleslie: Can we help you with something?
<arleslie> no, im just here
<arleslie> do I need to leave if I don't need anything?
<Pici> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> wow 5 min lag in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I had quite bad lag for a while too
<bazhang> <vise> Or use lmgtfy... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+google   ;)  wish the bots had an auto-kick for that
<ikonia> it wasn't intended, he knows that
<ikonia> jussi01: Pricey  Pici nalioth elky ubottu is hung
<Pricey> happenned last night too
<Pricey> wierd....
<ikonia> Pricey: ahhh so you're responsible then ;)
<arleslie> is ubottu laged again?
<Pricey> "I can't find an instance of the bot running
<ikonia> i guess the nick in channel is lag/ghost /
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: gvfs is <reply>Remote filesystems mounted via nautilus/Places connect to server may be accesed via command line under ~/.gvfs/*
<ikonia> arleslie: yup, we know about it, thank you
<ikonia> whoaaaaaa
<arleslie> is ubottu on every ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> most of the official ones
<ikonia> or the "core" ones
<arleslie> how many channels is that?
<ikonia> no idea of the top of my head
<ikonia> whois the bot
<arleslie> becuase if the same bot is on more then 4 channels receiving commands, that would be a good reason for it to lag
<ikonia> nah, it can normally cope fine
<arleslie> according to whois, it's only on two channels
<ikonia> ahh it's mode +i - it's on many more
<arleslie> oh
<bernardlychan> hi
<ikonia> hello
<bernardlychan> yea i swore yesterday in ubuntu channel
<ikonia> yes, we know
<bernardlychan> sozza
<bernardlychan> wont do it again
<ikonia> I assume you mean "sorry" 
<bernardlychan> yea sorry
<ikonia> I'd appreciate it if you could talk in clear english so there is no missunderstanding
<bernardlychan> k
<ikonia> thank you
<bernardlychan> o sorry. i mean okay
<ikonia> what about the behaviour of yourself and your friend paddy in this channel, constantly arguing, refusing to leave, to the point of getting banned from this channel
<bernardlychan> um yea. kind of silly
<ikonia> yes, it was
<bernardlychan> we didnt mean to cause any harm
<ikonia> no, but you did mean to cause a disruption and be a pain
<bernardlychan> yea we tried to get ourselves unbanned. anyway, it wasnt my idea to pm all the ops. he did that
<ikonia> no you didn't try to get unbanned, you tried to cause a disruption and purposfully annoy people
<bernardlychan> ? sorry but i think theres a misunderstanding. we tried quite hard to get ourselves unbanned
<bernardlychan> could u pleese unban me? uve unbanned paddy 
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I don't think there is a missunderstanding
<bernardlychan> i promise i wont muck around any more
<ikonia> ou caused a disruption, and kept causing a distruption in here despite being given clear instructions 
<bernardlychan> o yea. that was stupid of us. but the whole aim was to persuade u guys. sorry.
<ikonia> well you failed and got yourself banned
<bernardlychan> how come paddy has been unbanned?
<ikonia> I have no confidence at the moment that you will be able to control yourself or follow instructions. 
<ikonia> bernardlychan: Paddy's ban is not your concern, we are only dealing with yours
<bernardlychan>  i will. if i dont, then u can just ban me permanently after that
<ikonia> I don't need to ban you - you are already banned
<ikonia> I'd have a lot more faith if you where just honest about things, 
<bernardlychan> ok ill be honest
<bernardlychan> we were silly and trying to annoy both in the ubuntu and ubuntu-ops. 
<ikonia> ok - so now you have to pay the consiquences of that, 
<bernardlychan> ive paid.
<ikonia> but thank you for at least saying it, but you shouldn't have to be asked
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no - you've not, you HAD to be removed from multiple channels yesterday, that's not paying the price that's us sorting you out as an issue
<ikonia> we had no choice but to remove you due to your behaviour
<bernardlychan> multiple?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: yes, ubuntu and ubuntu-ops
<bernardlychan> o rite ic
<ikonia> bernardlychan: for me personally you can stay out of the #ubuntu channel for the rest of the week at least, and in future I suggest you try being a bit more honest
<bernardlychan> ubuntu: trying to be silly and annoy and play joke on paddy. ops: tried to unban ourselves then tried too hard and ended up annoying u
<ikonia> well, for me as I've said I have no faith in you at the moment, so for me personally you can stay out of the channel for the rest of the week. Paddy is in #ubuntu and his ban has been lifted I feel that letting you both back in together at this time would be a mistake
<bernardlychan> didnt jpds do that?
<ikonia> no, pici removed the ban earlier
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I suggest you come back on Friday 24th of this month and someone will review the ban then
<bernardlychan> i came here to be honest not to lie. when we first came to ubuntu ops we had no intention watsoeva to annoy! we even apologised for evrything. then we started to annoy u after wards
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no problem, then revisit the channel on Friday and I'm sure someone will review it then 
<bernardlychan>  o cmon. cant u just ban me for another day?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please don't argue this
<bernardlychan> sigh
<ikonia> Anything else ?
<bernardlychan> yea one more sorry
<ikonia> appreciated, thank you
<bernardlychan> if i change my ip address, will i escape the ban or will i have to change my nick as well?
<ikonia> we'll speak to you on friday 24th then
<ikonia> bernardlychan: if you chose to try to ban evade that is your decision, but you will be reported to the freenode staff and delt with by them at a network level
<ikonia> bernardlychan: trying to dodge a ban just proves you are not to be trusted now, 
<bernardlychan> hmm ok. but could u pleez answer my question?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no
<bernardlychan> o ok then.
<ikonia> this discussion is now over until friday where your intention to dodge the ban has been noted. 
<bernardlychan> bye! im going to bed now after i watch a movie.
<ikonia> bye
<bernardlychan> the movies really good
<ikonia> bye
<bernardlychan> u should see it
<ikonia> Please leave the channel
<bernardlychan> its called harry potter . o ok bye
<ikonia> I've updated BT
<jpds> Why does he have the habit of coming on when I'm not actually around?
<ikonia> lucky
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest1617503385 being abusive)
<ubottu> Incarus called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy_birer)
<ryanakca> Could whoever runs ubot2 and ubottu turn bug announcing off on one of them please? They're spammy...
<ryanakca> <user> bug 123\n<ubottu> bug 123 in .....\n<ubot2> bug 123 in ....\n<ubottu> bug 123 in ....\n<ubot2> bug 123 in ...       , etc.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123 in rosetta "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<Pici> ryanakca: What channel?
<ryanakca> Pici: sorry, #kubuntu-devel
<Pici> jpds: ping ^
 * Pici waits for the bot
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * nalioth blinks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> oh boy
<jpds> ryanakca, Pici: 18:56:08 [!] ubott2 [n=supybot@oul131-gw12.netplaza.fi] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<jpds> Pici: ubot2 lives in London.
<Pici> jpds: eh? ubot2, not ubott2
<Pici> I didn't even know we had a ubott2
<jpds> Yes, ubottu was being dumb.
<jpds> Note: .fi.
<Pici> Er, right. 
<Pici> Two people have asked me today if I'm a robot.
<Seeker`> Pici: are you a robot?
<Flannel> Pici: are you a robot?
<Pici> Seeker`: I'm only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent.
<Pici> Flannel: I'm only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent.
<Seeker`> Pici: I'm only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent.
<Pici> :P
<Flannel> Oh no, they're stuck in an infinite loop
<jpds> Flannel: Someone wants you in #ubuntu-uk.
<jpds> "21:18:12 < ~Paul2> a cold wet flannel would be quite nice now :S"
<Flannel> Well, well, aren't I a popular one.  Although, I'm not entirely sure the adjectives are flattering...
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<erUSUL> someone taking a look in #ubuntu argentinian flooders strike back
<Flannel> bernardlychan: How can we help you?
<jpds> Can someone please deal with him and his friend for me?
<jpds> Seriously, I am _never_ around when they spam my away log..
 * jpds beds
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-22
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (an0nym0us_w0rm spamming here again with two lines)
<ikonia> hi kuru
<kuru> oh this is where rejects get forwarded.. heh
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> this is where the people who can't follow the channels guidelines are forwarded
<kuru> I've always been happy to use Ubuntu, not only because it's a great distribution, but because the community didn't have an attitude about helping people.
<kuru> This would be the first time I encounter someone who exhibits this arrogant view of what constitutes as relevant and irrelevant.
<ikonia> that's great news, but however you did have an attitude so you can't be part of that community at this time
<kuru> ikonia, you must come from a Debian background.. cause that sounds just like that.
<ikonia> kuru: it's clear that you are not able to disscuss this at the moment hence why you also sent me pm's with "whatever" in them, so I'd request you come back in 24 hours if you wish to discuss your ban
<kuru> An innocent question that could be relevant, as it would entail Ubuntu usage was dismissed.
<ikonia> kuru: please come back in 24 hours 
<kuru> heh
<ikonia> kuru: if there is nothing else you need, I request you leave the channel and come back at a time when you can discuss the ban (assuming you want to) with a bit more objectivity
<ikonia> !idle | kuru 
<ubottu> kuru: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<kuru> I believe I am being as objective and civil as possible. But, as you wish.
<padd1>  /msg nickserv register <cirtap> <paddy.melon@hotmail.coml>           
<padd1> oops
<padd1> soz
 * nalioth shakes his head . . .
<Mamarok> didn't we just lift his ban?
<ikonia> Mamarok: yes
<ikonia> any suggestions on how to deal with emery, he's blindly pushing ./configure && make && make install to people
<ikonia> I have a real problem with this being blindly pushed to people
<ikonia> advice welcome
<Flannel> in #u?
<Flannel> ah, yes.
<Flannel> Not cool.
<ikonia> I don't think so 
<ikonia> he seems to have clamed down, but I'm more unhappy about anyone blindly configure make make installing stuff as a suggestion
<Flannel> Considering his first question to the channel is "whats the command to see how much free space I have" (df) yeah.
<Flannel> especially because of that, that is.
<ikonia> not good
<ikonia> indus is becoming very annoying
<Flannel> and is coming here!
<ikonia> it's done
<ikonia> he's been like this for over a day now and had a lot of slack cut
<Flannel> Howdy indus.
<indus> ok i need to be back in ubuntu 
<indus> people need help ther
<Flannel> indus: That's fine.  We need you to change your attitude in #ubuntu.
<indus> ya and some ops do too dont they
<indus> anyways, ill just shut up and be back thank you
<Flannel> indus: Perhaps, but you should worry about yourself, let otherpeople worry about everyone else.
<indus> why was i banned btw?
<indus> and its in my nature to help others, why are you telling me to worry about myself and not others
<indus> i didnt learn that from my parents , you did maybe
<Flannel> You were forwarded here so we can discuss your behavior, as it's not conducive to support.
<indus> i was banned because i challenged ikonia thats it
<indus> i was never disrescpectful to any user ever
<Flannel> That's not it.  But if that's what you choose to see, thats your prerogative.
<indus> nor to any mod
<indus> then tell me what is it
<Flannel> I've been trying to.
<Flannel> Even if we disregard your attitude, you've been causing unnecessary chatter.
<indus> chatter?
<Flannel> lines of text
<indus> ya ill cut down on it
<indus> can i please go back
<indus> also, whom do i complain about the ops behaviour? who is higher up than you?
<Flannel> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> whoaa
<ikonia> indus: I'll explain why you where forwaded here
<indus> ok i have been waiting
<ikonia> sorry - I was just cleaning up some other things
<indus> ikonia: ok i accept this apology 
<indus> was wondering why you were not here to answer
<indus> listen sir, if i made you angry iam sorry, but i need to be there cos i love helping others
<ikonia> your advice in general while you have been in #ubuntu in general is a bit hit and miss, my first request was that you think about what you are asking people to do / try - and if you're not sure, best to not try 
<indus> i dont want anything else to say
<ikonia> that was point 1
<ikonia> the second point was the random noise you make in the channel, you've been asked a few times to try to cut back on it, I made that request to you just a few minutes ago in channel 
<ikonia> that's point 2
<indus> ill cut back on the random noise
<ikonia> the 3rd and final point was your attempt to provoke people - I explained why setting up a web server in ubuntu was NOT offtopic for the channel, and instead of ackowledging it, you tried to make a smart mouthed response back - more so after I'd just told you to stop being silly
<ikonia> that attitude in uncceptable, and coupled with the other two points listed, got you forwaded here as I was unprepared to discuss it in the main channel
<indus> ok 3rd point is more a  discussion i thought, but i guess it was wrong channel
<ikonia> it's not a discussion
<ikonia> you asked if it was offtopic
<ikonia> I said no - and explained why
<ikonia> you CHOSE to make a smart mouthed response to me
<ikonia> you didn't ask for a discussion, you chose to try to be rude to me
<indus> well, the user seems not experienced in setting up apache, and i thought you should have told him to read more on that first?
<ikonia> after I'd just warned you a few lines above
<indus> anyways iam sorry
<ikonia> indus: I was telling him how to setup apache - as soon as the debugging we had gone through showed it was a web application and not a compiled application as you where blindly trying to get him to compiled (hence my point 1 about bad advice)
<indus> ikonia: it was NOT ME who suggested that first 
<ikonia> indus: you carried it on
<ikonia> you blindly kept telling him to compile it
<ikonia> but that was only point 1
<ikonia> it was a combination of all 3 that have now got you on a temporary ban to think about how you behave and present data to the channel 
<indus> i didnt keep telling him, i told him one time the steps to compile, it was the others who did that
<indus> i told him generic steps
<ikonia> exactly
<indus> i infact asked him to see the read me
<ikonia> blindly generic steps with no understand of what they did or how they would effect the system
<indus> but since you took it up, i kept quiet 
<ikonia> but as I said it was all 3 points - not 1
<indus> i didnt take it up after you did
<ikonia> no - you chose to tell me it was offtopicc 
<ikonia> and then chose to make smart mouthed responses
<indus> ya that i still believe , but ill let it go
<ikonia> if you can explain how setting up apache on ubuntu from the repos is offtopic I'm willing to listen
<indus> anyways , i want to tell you the first point you raised though
<indus> there are many on the irc and in the forums who have hit and miss responses, and so do i , but as i keep saying, this is voluntary help and telling this to me is just plain rude
<indus> i have helped a lot of people newbies here
<ikonia> you've also given a lot of poor advice
<ikonia> it's not a crime - hence why I told you to think about what you offer to people
<indus> thanks sir for telling me
<indus> whenever i give poor advice, people tell me why that is and i always read more on it and correct it
<indus> so iam definitely offended by this 
<indus> i will try not to help on things i dont know off
<ikonia> I can't help that if you find that offensive
<indus> but i will always google and give them links
<indus> well, its offensive if you are human
<ikonia> you're not listening - 3 points brough you to this channel - one of them was a request to think more about the advice you offer
<Flannel> If you're not in a position to verify whether those  links are good info or not, just bow out from that support request.  Someone else will answer it.
<indus> i have understood 1st advice
<indus> i told you i will try not to help
<indus> on matters which are not to my knowledge
<ikonia> that's sensible, 
<ikonia> no-one knows everything, and everyone makes mistakes, don't be afraid of making a mistake 
<indus> i just dont understand why you people are so impolite
<indus> or rude
<indus> i even agree to 3rd poing
<indus> t
<indus> sorry
<ikonia> indus: that's a poor statment coming from someone being removed from a channel for offering smart mouthed responses to polite converstation
<ikonia> if you could explain how someone has been impoilte to you I'd be happy to clarify 
<indus> well, nvm 
<indus> this is an argument i can never win, i have seen how much different the irc policy is from the forums
<indus> in your passion for perfection, you walk over  quite a few innocent users
<ikonia> it's not a passion for perfection - as I've just said everyone makes mistakes
<ikonia> however your smart mouth you can control - and that is your personal responsbility to control 
<ikonia> as is your random chatter
<indus> well,iam learning
<indus> random chatter will continue ,just keeps things light and friendly, but ill cut it down
<ikonia> everyone is, as I've said - everyone makes mistakes, and shouldn't be afraid of trying to help
<ikonia> random chatter won't continue
<ikonia> indus: you seem to be under the impression you make the channels policy 
<indus> well, can i?
<ikonia> no
<indus> anyways, if you wish i will just stick to support
<ikonia> that is what I requested 
<ikonia> I suggest you take a few hours away from #ubuntu to think about what has been discussed in here then come back and we'll look at removing your ban
<indus> i have thought about it 
<ikonia> take a few hours
<indus> i agree to all 3 points
<ikonia> take a few hours
<indus> please let me in
<indus> why a few hours?
<ikonia> Please take a few hours to properly digest the information that has been discussed in here and to make sure you are confident you can abide by what has been laid out
<ikonia> indus: a few hours because I don't have confidence in what you're saying - I'd rather you took a few hours away to really think and understand what has been said as I think your just saying "yes" to anything to get back into the channel now
<ikonia> I'm not talking days, just a few hours
<indus> dont worry, iam not emotional or anything
<ikonia> thats fine, a few hours won't hurt then
<indus> i agree to the chatter yes
<Flannel> indus: Are you aware of the IRC Guidelines?  Seems like it'd be a good document for you to read, if you're unaware of the IRC workflow/etc
<indus> oh man
<indus> ok bye
<ikonia> thank you Flannel 
<indus> aah cool
<indus> auto redirection
<indus> so when can i check again
<ikonia> ahh you tried to ban evade
<Flannel> indus: Are you aware of the IRC Guidelines?  Seems like it'd be a good document for you to read, if you're unaware of the IRC workflow/etc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<indus> evade? i just check whatmessage i get when i join
<ikonia> ok
<indus> iam quite new to irc
<ikonia> ok
<Flannel> indus: Take a gander at the guidelines and then let them sink in for a few hours, like was previously recommended.
<indus> ok i have a question
<indus> who selects the ubuntu ops?
<ikonia> the operators team 
<ikonia> and the irc council 
<indus> are you all industry experts?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> mixed levels and experience
<ikonia> some very specialist in specific areas
<ikonia> a good rounded group 
<ikonia> (in my personal opinion I should say0 
<ikonia> 0
<ikonia> )
<indus> ikonia: i have one thing to say> why didnt you ask me to discuss on ubuntu-ops instead of ban? i would have listened if you said, i would like to discuss your contribution or something
<Flannel> Some of us are obviously still learning how to use the keyboard.
<ikonia> indus: because you ignored what I said in the channel 
<ikonia> and had a smart response for everything I said in the channel
<indus> yes true
<indus> why only a temp ban? 
<indus> one rule in irc says , dont argue with the mods? is that correct?
<indus> ubuntu irc i mean
<ikonia> no, you're welcome to disscuss stuff
<ikonia> it's only a temp ban as there is no reason to ban you perm - just explain the problem and let you resolve it
<ikonia> the plan isn't to ban you and keep you out of the channel
<ikonia> just to stop any problems in the channel
<ikonia> indus: does that make sense /
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> Flannel: yes it's clear I am tryig to learn the shift key)
<indus> there is a lot to say, but i fear its a losing argument :)
<indus> mod is god generally no?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> everyone (myself included) makes mistakes and nothing is set in stone
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, asac said: !no ff35 is <reply> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<indus> do ops take advice from users ever?
<ikonia> indus: if something is bothering you or you feel it's wrong, there is no problem discussing it, as long as it is a discussion and not smart mouth responses
<ikonia> indus: all the time
<bazhang> constantly
<indus> i thought ubuntu irc was a community thing unlike other rooms
<gnomefreak> ignore the above
<ikonia> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> im trying to remember how alias works
<indus> why is it that the forums are much friendlier in tone than the irc?
<Flannel> !ff35 =~ s/-3.5/-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<ikonia> indus: irc is "fast and flowing" and while it is friendly can seem a little more "two the point" 
<ikonia> indus: eg: things like chatting in the room makes it harder people just wanting support to follow and ask questions in 
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> indus: hence why the topic is support discussion only
<indus> hmm is this the right place to discuss the 3 points you raised i wonder
<ikonia> you're welcome to discuss it and others are around also to give opinions/comment so you won't get a one sided view point from myself
<indus> ya
<indus> so start from 3rd again
<ikonia> bazhang: and Flannel are around and I think gnomefreak is around, so if they are not busy they may be able to offer an opinion also 
<gnomefreak> im here 
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I got the ff35 thing done
<indus> when me or some other user starts random chatter , mods advice to stick to the point, and i believe we all listen
<bazhang> cosmicchaos is banned in +1 only?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: thanks
<ikonia> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks
 * gnomefreak cant remember how to log into bot (i am already but asac isnt)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ok scrolling
<bazhang> gnomefreak, @login
<ikonia> indus: yup, that sound about right
<ikonia> indus: most people listen when asked to keep to the topic
<gnomefreak> ok i came in late i really dont see anything that this is about
<ikonia> gnomefreak: ahhh yes, you did join well past
<bazhang> what an appropriate ident
<Flannel> +1
<gnomefreak> if you give me 5-10 minutes i will be here for a while.
 * Flannel was going to give him a little more rope to hang himself with.
<ikonia> I'll deal with it in pm 
<ikonia> rather than let it continue
<indus> سخق
<ikonia> ?
<indus> sorry laptop over heat
<ikonia> no problem
<indus> and some font issue
<indus> did u get my last message? what was it?
<ikonia> is there anything you need from us or want to discuss more ?
<indus> of course, i wanted to state some points better/ or offer some advice if thats ok
<ikonia> you're welcome to discuss it, sure
<indus> ill start from 3rd point> 3.Random chatter - yes i do it and many other do, well thats why mods are there anyways  to warn or advice to stop it,and i and others iam sure always do cut it down and get back to point
<indus> 1st point i agree anyway, better not to advice than give bad advice
<indus> 2nd point i keep forgetting
<ikonia> the second point was the random chatter, the 3rd point was your smart mouth comments
<indus> you should use better choice of words instead of telling some one whose only intention is to help. Telling me your advice is mostly hit and miss is equivalent to telling me,my contributiion is of no significance
<indus> i dont claim to be an expert do i
<ikonia> i didn't say any of that
<indus> so that is why it s rude and uncalled for
<indus> huh what?
<ikonia> I asked you to think about the advice you give out as it can some times be miss-leading/wrong
<indus> sorry man, you explicitly also stated that point
<ikonia> and I never said anything about your contribution being of no significance
<indus> what you said with hit and miss is as good as saying that
<ikonia> and I also complained about your smart mouth attitude
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's saying your advice can sometimes be wrong and miss-leading, please think about it before you give it out
<bazhang> indus, trying to help you out/ guide you is not rude.
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with your contirbution being poor
<ikonia> your attitude/smart mouth - is poor and I'll make no attempt to hide that
<indus> let me search for chat history ,stay right ther
<ikonia> fantastic, log quoting
<ikonia> just what's needed to take a discussion forward
<bazhang> indus, there really is no need to drag this out.
<indus> so when you feel you dont want to agree, you say iam dragging it
<indus> nvm now
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> get your logs
<indus> ill try check in a few hours 
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> do it now
<indus> its ok 
<ikonia> I'll get the lgos for you
<bazhang> indus, no that is not my point at all.
<ikonia> hang on 
<ikonia> !logs
<indus> bye ,enjoy reading the logs
<indus> ill check back after a few hours
<bazhang> indus, people point out others' errors all the time, including those in this channel
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/22/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<gnomefreak> thats not really helping you. differetn ops will send you to banner
<ikonia> there ou go - there is the logs
<gnomefreak> unless banner is here and others know what is going on
<ikonia> indus: that's the log of this channel, please show me where I said your contirbution is insignficant 
<indus> ikonia you will not understand my point because you dont want to
<indus> leave it
<indus> chck for hit and miss in the logs
<indus> bye
<ikonia> your advice is hit and miss
<bazhang> indus, others have seen the behaviour as well
<ikonia> sometimes you get it right, other times you don't
<indus> thanks again for pointing that out again
<ikonia> as I said in the lgos - it's not a crime, it's a request to think more abou tit
<ikonia> why are you thanking us for it - then calling us for telling you about it ?
<indus> i will appeal against this , even if its a temp ban
<gnomefreak> s/abou tit/about it
<indus> and i expect you not to gang up
<ikonia> ????
<indus> if i tell you, the irc guidelines can be a little more relaxed, will you listen? no
<ikonia> no-one is ganging up - your logic doesn't make sense
<gnomefreak> indus: im not even caught up but i will help you if someone catches me up
<Flannel> indus: You havent told us that though.  You were going to give us suggestions, but you then proceeded to discuss your ban.
<ikonia> you are complaining that you where called out on 3 things, one of them was giving out hit and miss advice
<ikonia> you then thank us for doing this
<ikonia> how can you thank us for something your complaining about ?
<indus> Flannel: gnomefreak, why dont you guys take a moment (or afew hours) to think about this and we can discuss this later
<indus> ikonia: and you
<ikonia> ahh the smart mouth is back
<indus> sorry missed
<ikonia> indus: ok - your ban is now a day 
<indus> :)
<ikonia> come back tommorow, and I'll think it through some more as you suggested
<indus> see this is what i am saying, why only the users,why not the ops too?
<ikonia> we'll discuss it tommorow, 
<ikonia> indus: I'm following your suggestion
<ikonia> indus: I'll take a day to think it through 
<ikonia> lets discuss it then, 
<gnomefreak> indus: i cant think about it. not sure what im thinking about
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops indus stupid attitude, trys to be clever, hit and miss advice, offtopic chatter
<Flannel> gnomefreak: "it"  think about "it"
<gnomefreak> "it" is the issue that i came in late to
<Flannel> also, ubottu is broken.  Fix it.
<Flannel> there's that "it" again.
<gnomefreak> lol fix it
<ikonia> super slow 
<topyli> think about fixing it
<Flannel> ikonia: not slow, reset by peer.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it loged on out a rest too much non sence
<ikonia> oh yes, it went
<bazhang> heh
<Flannel> and packages is down too, sigh.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops indus stupid attitude, trys to be clever, hit and miss advice, offtopic chatter
<Flannel> false start!
<elky> is someone fuffing with it?
<gnomefreak> elky: i edited it but someone used it after me
<ikonia> indus: how can we help now
<ikonia> !idle  | indus 
<Flannel> ikonia: That won't work!
<ikonia> I've just seen 
<ikonia> it's gone again
<ikonia> I'm not sharp today
<Flannel> indus: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> indus: #ubuntu-ops has a non-idle policy, if there is nothing you need from us, we request that you leave the channel and come back in 24 hours when we will re-dicuss your ban 
<ikonia> can someone remove indus please
<ikonia> elky: ^
<elky> indus, is there something i can help you with?
<tsimpson> bot's on it's way
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
<elky> indus, if you're not responsive, please do not idle here.
<gnomefreak> asac branch has been pushed 
<gnomefreak> damn
<ikonia>  gnomefreak do you need irc help today /
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I need shift key help as you can see
 * Flannel doesn't want to find out what he needs help with.
<Flannel> !away > imlad-away 
<gnomefreak> ikonia: yeah too many channels
<indus> خخحس
<indus> oops sorry
<indus> auto join
<ikonia> for the log - indus now pm'ing me to be let back in - I have requested additional conversation in here because of the accusations of being rude being made
<indus> ok 
<indus> dont mean to anger anyone 
<ikonia> indus: the 24 hours is not up, please revisit this channel in 24 hours  - at your request, we'll take 24 hours to review the situation
<indus> i agree to abide by all the channel rules
<ikonia> indus: that time has now passed
<ikonia> please revisit the channel in 24 hours where we will review your ban
<indus> what do you mean review?
<ikonia> indus: and your request did not anger anyone, I just requested it in here for clarify 
<ikonia> clarifty
<ikonia> indus: we'll review lifting your ban in 24 hours after time to think about the discussion in this channel has sunk in 
<indus> can you make it back to a few hours ?
<ikonia> no
<indus> ok nvm
<ikonia> 24 hours
<indus> ill check back later
<ikonia> that was a result of your smart mouth again
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> check back in 24 hours 
<indus> i hope i win this one
<ikonia> there is nothing to win
<Flannel> indus: what do you mean win?  this isn't "us vs you", no one's trying to "win"
<ikonia> you either chose to accept the channels guidelines and adjust your attitude, or you don't
<ikonia> it's up to you
<indus> i dont have any attitude,if you feel that way through what i write iam sorry
<ikonia> if you don't have an attitude - why did you agree you did earlier ?
 * Pici reads scrollback
<ikonia> ahh pici
<indus> well, have to agree with the mods on something ,i thought thats how it always works
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> but that does follow that I thought you where just agreeing to get back in 
<indus> yes its true, because for me that is more important, helping others and not fighting with ops
<ikonia> well, come back in 24 hours and we'll review it then as agreed
<indus> as long as i dont disturb anyone , i think the ops should be fine with it?
<ikonia> well, lets look at it in 24 hours
<indus> ok i want to clarify, i have stated what i wanted to, i expect the ban to be lifted
<ikonia> you can expect what you want, the ban will be reviewd in 24 hours
<indus> why cant you use a little friendlier tone?
<ikonia> I am now being blunt as this can't be said any more times in any nicer way
<gnomefreak> indus: if you come back in 24 hours we/someone will talk to you about it. that is all we are saying. coming back beofre than wont help 
<indus> ok gnomefreak thanks
<ikonia> indus: because you are still here asking the same thing over and over again, and you keep coming back and repeating the same thing
<ikonia> that is why I am being blunt and to the point
<gnomefreak> sorry the bickering got to me (his)
<ikonia> no no - thank you
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ikonia> I was being short to try to end it and move it to tommorow
<gnomefreak> ikonia: you were fine it was his having to hear it again and again 
<ikonia> Pici: his advice from yesterday continued today, coupled with a new smart mouth attitude
<Pici> ikonia: whew, just finished reading all that scrollback.
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh you where reading the lot
<ikonia> Pici: as you said yesterday his heart is in the right place, but his implimentation is shocking
<ikonia> not trying to ban him long term, 
<ikonia> hello bernardlychan 
<bernardlychan> sorry
<bernardlychan> im going
<ikonia> no need to apologise
<Pici> er, okay then
<ikonia> bt comments explain it all :)
<Pici> I shall read them then ;)
<ikonia> Pici: you will end up reading war and peace today
<Pici> Oye.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu bernardlychan ban evading as he said he would
<Pici> probably need to relogin to the bot
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Pici> ooo
<Pici> @login
<ikonia> ???
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I think you'll find it's fine ubottu 
<jrib> not sure how that's related to ubuntu but will let -it handle it...
<ikonia> jrib: slick
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Pici> I just turned off my auto-translate thing for #ubuntu... 
<Pici> jrib: What was it about?
<ikonia> tsimpson: any idea why my login doesn't work ?
<jrib> Pici: I don't know italian but I'm pretty sure "sangue" is blood
<tsimpson> something odd is going on with the bot...
<paddy_melon> lol
<jrib> how do I download san valentino blood  -- I guess it makes sense now Pici 
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tsimpson> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<tsimpson> ...
<Pici> I was able to login ;)
<ikonia> phew not just me
<ikonia> Pici: you're special, clearly
<Pici> ikonia: Oh, I know
<Pici> ikonia: My mom told me the same thing
<Pici> jrib: Its a movie. My Bloody Valentine aparrently.
<bazhang> * [ShrimP] (n=idiot@pool-162-84-37-88.sal.east.verizon.net): I.P Daily  wonder if that is shorTie from earlier
<elky> depends, was he also an idiot?
<tsimpson> bot is going down for maintenance
<bazhang> he is now telling people to 'emerge'
<paddy_melon> lol
<ikonia> bazhang: its' a known trouble marker
<paddy_melon> hacker took bot?
<ikonia> bazhang: was nick ShorTie banned
<bazhang> ikonia, seems to have been
<Pici> paddy_melon: Is there something we can help you with here?
<jrib>  n=idiot@pool-72-66-129-60.slsbmd.east.verizon.net was shortie 
<Pici> shortie pm-ed me earlier... I was /away though.
<Seeker`> bernardlychan: how can we help you?
<ikonia> Pici: check the log I posted to you
<Pici> Its the same guy then, same ident, same realname.
<paddy_melon> lol
<Pici> Same attitude.
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> Pici: how can we help 
<ikonia> Pici: sorry
<Pici> paddy_melon: This is not a 'hang-out' channel, is there something we can help you with?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: how can we help
<paddy_melon> he was scare of u
<topyli> paddy_melon: anything specific you would like you to do for you?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: how can we help ?
<topyli> us, even :)
<paddy_melon> lol
<bernardlychan> ?
<paddy_melon> k, bernie wants u to look at the ban
<ikonia> bernardlychan: why are you here ?
<Pici> paddy_melon: Why are you here?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: then please leave the channel we can discuss it with bernie
<paddy_melon> moral support
<paddy_melon> for bernie
<ikonia> paddy_melon: it's not needed, please leave
<bernardlychan> lol thx
<paddy_melon> sorry
<jrib> ikonia: expect a pm from shrimp
<ikonia> already had one
<ikonia> ignored it
<elky> ikonia, abusive?
<ikonia> elky: see log
<ikonia> bernardlychan: so what's the problem ?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: what do you want ?
<ikonia> paddy_melon: or are you just messing around again ?
<ikonia> lets cut to the chase now as this is getting old
<paddy_melon> sorry
<paddy_melon> apparently
<ikonia> what do you want
<paddy_melon> this involves me now..
<bernardlychan> we dont want to annoy u
<ikonia> paddy_melon: what do you want
<paddy_melon> im just looking
<ikonia> bernardlychan: please hang on a moment, while I sort paddy_melon issue
<paddy_melon> k
<ikonia> paddy_melon: what part of " you are not needed in this channel" is not clear
<ikonia> paddy_melon: you have been asked and then told this is not your issue
<paddy_melon> sorry
<ikonia> what part is not clear? 
<paddy_melon> i was told that we were
<ikonia> you where told what by whom ?
<paddy_melon> being seperated
<paddy_melon> so... i thought id get a voice
<ikonia> paddy_melon: that is not your issue - you have no ban in place and you have no issue in here - so unless you have something that involved you - please leave the channel
<paddy_melon> but
<paddy_melon> bernies ban is my ban
<ikonia> bernardlychan: ok - what's the problem ?
<gnomefreak> is it just me or has everyone lost thier damn mind today
<ikonia> gnomefreak: not you
<gnomefreak> good
<topyli> i lost mine two days ago already
<elky> gnomefreak, i think there's solar flares, or a full moon, or some damn thing this week.
<bernardlychan> eclipse wasnt it?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: ok - what's the issue you need help with  ?
<elky> bernardlychan, yep
<bernardlychan> um can we pleez talk my ban thru step by step without arguing?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no - I'm sorry you ban will be reviewed on the date I told you it would be, and you ban evaded as you said you would so until that date - it will not be discussed futher
<ikonia> bernardlychan: if you push it i can take it to freenode staff about you ban evading as you warned us (logged) you would
<ikonia> choice is yours
<ikonia> sorry to be blunt but you and paddy's silly games are getting old now, lets stop messing around and get with the program 
<bernardlychan> sigh. i guess thats a no. and theyre not games. i just got angry at paddy once and it led to this... anywayz, wish i could talk to another op
<ikonia> please talk to one of the others in this channel then
<indus> hi wher can i get the irc logs?
<bernardlychan> ok
<ikonia> !logs | indus 
<Seeker`> bernardlychan: I cant be bothered to type it out againso
<Seeker`> what ikonia just said
<bernardlychan> hi indus!!!
<bazhang> bernardlychan, there really is nothing more to say
<ikonia> bernardlychan: this is not a chat chanenl
<indus> hey how are you
<Pici> indus: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> indus: this is not a chat channel either
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<bernardlychan> ok. bye, pm indus
<indus> bernardlychan: if you have made your point you should leave
<ikonia> indus: leave the channel please
<ikonia> indus: this is nothign to do with you
<bazhang> full solar eclipse
<Seeker`> and lunar
<Seeker`> at the same time
<bazhang> whoa
<gnomefreak> who broke the bot this time?
<ikonia> indus is building a case no doubt to explain how I told him his contributions with pointless and all that jzz
<ikonia> jazz
<bazhang> selective doctoring of logs
<Pici> gnomefreak: its down for 'maintenance' AKA 'trying to figure out what the heck is wrong with it'
<jpds> Right, this time I was at lunch.
<ikonia> bazhang: nah, I don't think that
<ikonia> bazhang: just reads into things what he wants
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<Pici> bazhang: heh, we'll get the logs back and the timestamps will be all out of order ;)
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<bazhang> Pici, +1
<indus> sorry, please give me link to irc rules and appeals process
<indus> thank you
<gnomefreak> !rules
<gnomefreak> oh yeah no bot
<bazhang> !nobot
<Pici> :P
<gnomefreak> bazhang: lol
<ikonia> hang on I'll grab them from the wiki
<bazhang> :)
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<Pici> 08:34:43 <bazhang> ikonia, yep
<Pici> er
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gnomefreak> mihgt want to run coc by him too just in case
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<indus> i already read coc
<indus> thanks
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<Pici> I keep forgetting that Windows doesnt copy and paste like Linux does.
<ikonia> Pici: make that mistake all the time
<ikonia> indus: anything else ?
<indus> do all of you live in same country?
<gnomefreak> indus: no
<Pici> No.
<indus> hmm all of you friends?
 * gnomefreak has to ask: why does where we live matter?  sorry had to
<indus> ok nvm
<indus> thanks
<bazhang> indus, is this related to your ban?
<bernardlychan> hey do any of u guys know when jpds is online? hes always away.
<indus> well,hopefully it will be lifted,but i want irc to be better with some suggestions from me
<ikonia> bernardlychan: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> bernardlychan: it's asked others to deal with it as you keep missing him
<ikonia> bernardlychan: now is there anything else you need before the agreed time ?
<bernardlychan> it? o is it a bot?
<indus> ok bye for now, i might have more questions, hope someone doesnt mind answering
<ikonia> sorry - typo
<ikonia> "he"
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> np
<Pici> rebanned shrimp, looking for a better banmask now.
<ikonia> he is a real person, that was my bad typing, apologies to jpds
<indus> i have a small story> is it ok to tell that here
<ikonia> indus: is it related to your ban ?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: anything else needed ?
<indus> ya its an analogy
<ikonia> indus: probably best not
<bernardlychan> lol ikonia  ill use that aganst use next time x)
<indus> what about off topic then
<ikonia> bernardlychan: ok - 
<ikonia> indus: please dont discuss your bans in -offtopic
<bernardlychan> cya. o can paddymelon come in here and have a look at the mods for a min?
<indus> hmm well, its an iteresting anology , it will help you understand my case better
<indus> i want to be prepared for my hearing tomorrow
<ikonia> there is nothing to understand 
<ikonia> you can chose to follow the guidlines set out to you and change your attitude, or not
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> there is nothing that is not clear
<ikonia> indus: please come back in 24 hours as instructed as this constant returning is only hilighting you cannot follow instructions further
<tsimpson> bernardlychan: a list is available from /msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu 
<bernardlychan> ok
<indus> i prefer speaking to another op tomorrow then, not you
<ikonia> bernardlychan: he has no reason to look at the mods
<ikonia> indus: that's unfortunate, others are listening and watching so you are others will be available, 
<tsimpson> bernardlychan: er, actually /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu list
<ikonia> bernardlychan: if there is nothing else, please leave the channel 
<gnomefreak> indus: that can be arrranged but please come back in 24 hours 
<indus> gnomefreak: ok thank you
<ShrimP> so we aload to talk in here?
<bernardlychan> thx tsimpson 
<bazhang> ShrimP, about your bans?
<bernardlychan> cya good ol mods
<ShrimP> ya
<gnomefreak> ok for record thats 2 times if i have to ask again can someone please add extra 24 hours to ban
<gnomefreak> not sure who banned him or why
<tsimpson> @whoami
<ShrimP> you guys like ban's?
<bazhang> ShrimP, you are aware of why you were banned?
<indus> oops, sorry diddnt get the logs
<indus> please someone
<ShrimP> i forget, been thru so much, could you pleaze refresh my memory since my channel window was rudely closed on me?
<ikonia> it wasn't rudely closed on you
<ikonia> I told you it was being closed until you could stop swearing at me
<ShrimP> what gives you the right to do that?
<indus> gnomefreak: hi sir, i would like logs
<ikonia> the right to not accept abusive private messages
<jpds> @btlogin
<ikonia> paddy_melon: what now ?
<bazhang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ indus 
<Pici> indus:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<paddy_melon> sorry
<paddy_melon> just checking list
<ikonia> paddy_melon: ok - bye then
<indus> bazhang: Pici thank you
<ShrimP> that's pm between you and me that YOU started ikonia
<elky> paddy_melon, you can do that without joining here.
<ikonia> ShrimP: yes, to explain why you where banned
<gnomefreak> inlogs to what?
<ShrimP> and you never did say what i said so BAD to get banned
<bazhang> paddy_melon, bernardlychan is not here; please part the channel
<ikonia> ShrimP: the others have seen the log - so please don't play dumb, it was explained to you in great detail
<ShrimP> and i can't l00k back!
<paddy_melon> no sorry
<ikonia> paddy_melon: no ?
<paddy_melon> looking at
<ikonia> can someone remove this two please
<ShrimP> our log?
<ikonia> elky: Pici 
<paddy_melon> ops list
<paddy_melon> bye
<ikonia> paddy_melon: you don't need to be in the channel
<gnomefreak> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: those are official logs
<gnomefreak> feel free to review them
<bazhang> first as shorTie, then as ShrimP 
<ShrimP> sure whick 1?
<ikonia> ShrimP: you where banned for being offtopic
<ikonia> and rejoining straight back into offtopic
<ShrimP> you messed up my ShorTie nick, so my other kicks in
<ikonia> you where banned so this could be talked about
<ikonia> you where very abusive and silly in the private message so the ban was not lifted
<ikonia> there is your summary 
<ShrimP> that is your summary
<ikonia> yes, that is my summary 
<ShrimP> so what log i'm i l00k at anyways?
<ikonia> I can post the private message log for you
<ikonia> so you can review your behaviour
<bazhang> ShrimP, telling people to 'emerge' in an Ubuntu channel
<ShrimP> going by YOUR wiki
<ShrimP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> ttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224285/
<ikonia> there is your log
<ShrimP> All the #ubuntu channels are visited by people whose ages vary, and whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much. Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the #ubuntu channels friendly places for everyone. #ubuntu (and #kubuntu) is really busy and we prefer it to be kept for support only
<ShrimP> it say prefer doesn't?
<ikonia> play as dumb as you like
<bazhang> ShrimP, did you have a point?
<ShrimP> that is my personal log with you ikonia
<ikonia> yes
<ShrimP> ya, if ikonia had NOT been so rude to me this wouldn't of happened
<ShrimP> i want to see the in channel log!
<bazhang> ShrimP, you started out by saying the #ubuntu was a worthless channel
<ikonia> I think you need to re-read the log again
<bazhang> ShrimP, as shorTie
<bazhang> ShrimP, you were asked to stop, continued, and were removed
<ShrimP> i see you get as much help in here as in the main channel
<ShrimP> just a bunch of run around
<Pici> jpds: For the record, you just unbanned bernardlychan, right?
<bazhang> ShrimP, then no need for you to join if that is how you feel
<ShrimP> that was all in pm, not channel!
<indus> hi can any other op look at my case and unban me
<jpds> Pici: Yes.
<ikonia> indus: what part of 24 hours was not made clear to you ?
<bazhang> indus, please return at the prescribed time
<ShrimP> indus they are ban happy
<indus> isnt this denying me the right to get or give help
<ShrimP> yes it does
<bazhang> seems gnome freak said to add 24 if he kept it up
<ikonia> indus: yes, it is 
 * gnomefreak not ban happy but im getting to that point soon
<indus> ikonia: isnt that against the philosophy of ubuntu then
<ikonia> indus: no
<ShrimP> Laughs Out Loud
<elky> indus, you're not endearing any of us to you with your pestilence.
<bazhang> indus, you are making this worse for yourself
<gnomefreak> .:08:43:44:. <      gnomefreak+> ok for record thats 2 times if i have to ask  again can someone please add extra 24 hours to  ban
<gnomefreak> is that clear enough?
<elky> gnomefreak, indeed. he clearly is incapable of listening and respecting rules
<indus> ok il leave
<ShrimP> you guys got sticks so far up your a$$'s it's funny
<ikonia> can someone put an end to this evident troll
<bazhang> ShrimP, please exit the channel
<ShrimP> why what i'm i doing now?
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: dont push your luck. you continue to bug us and talk to us like that your ban will be longer
<ShrimP> i guess i'll get banned?
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks for the bot work :)
<ikonia> tsimpson: ta
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: if you dont plan on stopping than most likely if you can obey the rules and talk to us like people than you have a chance
<ShrimP> you guys seem to have the attitude
<tsimpson> I had to regenerate the user list, so things may not be 100%. let me know if anything isn't working
<jpds> tsimpson: Would you be interested in a Nagios like thing for the bots? http://spooky.ubuntuwire.com/~jpds/bots.png
<ShrimP> i'd love to sit in the channel to observe and learn
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: if you listened the first 6 or so times i would have been alot nicer
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: there is a no idle policy 
<ShrimP> 6 or so times were?
<indus> hi there
<gnomefreak> indus: what?
<ikonia> +25 hours
<ikonia> 24
<tsimpson> jpds: the issue wasn't with the bot not running, but supybot messed up the user database
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke before i lose it
<ShrimP> not fare to bring pm's that YOU started into this
<ikonia> ShrimP: you asked for the log
<jpds> tsimpson: startNewTopic()
<ShrimP> channel log
<ikonia> indus: what do you need/want ?
<indus> 1 sec
<ShrimP> not out personal log, butt wipe
<ikonia> ShrimP: you where given the link to channel log
<ikonia> can someone remove this time waster now
<ikonia> he's only here to get a rise
<ShrimP> i asked whgich 1?
<bazhang> ShrimP, stop with the language
<ShrimP> i asked which 1?
<bazhang> ShrimP, please exit as you are not trying to resolve this
<ShrimP> yes i am
<ShrimP> i would like to see in the channel log what i said so bad to start this!
<ikonia> ShrimP: you've been asked to stop being abusive and stop using bad language - you can't stop doing that, so you won't get unbanned
<bazhang> ShrimP, you were wildly offtopic, asked to stop removed, then ban evaded with this nick and banned again
<ikonia> ShrimP: if you want to resolve it, stop using the language/attitude
<ShrimP> so what log from here i'm i suppose to l00k at pleaze, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/07/22/
<ikonia> ShrimP: go to #ubuntu's log for today's date
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ShrimP> so now i'm being told to go somewhere else?
<ShrimP> what a run around for a simple question
<ikonia> ShrimP: you have the info
<ikonia> stop with this runnign and hiding nonsense
<ikonia> you have the info in your hands
<Pici> That url is for the loco logs.
<ikonia> was it ?
<ikonia> so it was, my mistake
<ikonia> thank you pici
<Pici> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/22/%23ubuntu.html
<ikonia> apologies, that was my mistake for not checking that
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: feel free to come back in 24 hours to talk about this. it gives everyone time to cool down and im my case get work done
<ShrimP> Thankz .... :) Pici
<ShrimP> some1 with out a attitude that helps
<elky> ugh, stop with the colours.
<tsimpson> can someone set +c
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: you are not helping our "attitudes" i have beennice up until a few minutes ago
<Pici> arg
<ikonia> ShrimP: that was %100 my mistake for not spotting the mistake in the url, my apologies
<gnomefreak> oh now he tells me
<ShrimP> ok, thankz for the appology
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: sorry i didnt know it was his mistake. i dont have a browser atm so i cant review logs
<ikonia> 48 hours
<ShrimP> so see, you jumped on the ban wagon without even knowing, now who's got the attitudes?
<gnomefreak> ok indus is really not helping
<elky> ShrimP, you do right now.
<ShrimP> l00king to see where i got up and started talking
<elky> gnomefreak, i might lock him out for a bit, he might learn to stop this harrassing. it's not fair on others here talking to us
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: i dont have one, at least not towards you on purpose at least
<gnomefreak> elky: i was thinking same thing
<gnomefreak> elky: 48 hours sounds good
<ShrimP> i know gnomefreak, you just jumpped in on ikonia's
<elky> gnomefreak, is that when he's due for review?
<ikonia> change indus forward to a straight ban
<gnomefreak> elky: yes
<elky> ikonia, oh, he's fwd'd?
<elky> gnomefreak, you have access here, yes?
<ikonia> elky: yes, that was my ban
<ShrimP> lets see ikonia pm started at 7:05, so it must be earlier than that right?
<ikonia> elky: I change to a forward to sort out to let him straight back in , but well, you can read the logs, so i've put a straight ban in place
<ikonia> ShrimP: that's UK time stamps
<ShrimP> so what time i'm i l00k at then?
<gnomefreak> ShrimP: i knew i was getting an attitude that is why i went for a smoke
<tsimpson> what is "l zero zero k"?
<ShrimP> maybe this be easier in notepad2, lol.
<ShrimP> don't even see anything in there
<ikonia> 12:01
<ikonia> look from 12:01
<ikonia> I can past the relevant bits if you want
<ikonia> will that make it easier for you ?
<ShrimP> that is like all from yesterday
<ikonia> no - thats today
<ikonia> a few hours ago
<ShrimP> lets see 1st post from ShrimP, 12:58 ShrimP so what all are we aload to talk about here?
<ikonia> yes, that is because you where dodging your ban
<ikonia> a.) you knew what the topic was  I explained it in pm b.) you where doding the ban by changing your nick
<ShrimP> i didn't change my nick, everyone knows me by those
<ikonia> you where banned as one nick - you changed your nick and rejoned
<ikonia> that's ban dodging
<ikonia> inetntionally or not, so I removed you again
<ShrimP> so i still can't find what i said so bad
<ikonia> ShrimP: read the logs again
<ikonia> abusivbe, offtopic offensive,
<Pici> Going on about Gentoo, continueing to ask the same question after it had been answered.
<ikonia> then ban dodged
<ShrimP> i see with all your attitude ikonia, this is being useless
<ShrimP> what ? is that Pici?
<Pici> ShrimP: That is a summary of your activity in #ubuntu
<ShrimP> and some1 else talked about gentoo also, so are they banned?
<ikonia> the bot is responding slow again, apologies
<ikonia> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ShrimP> i see this going nowhere, cause you think your shit don't stink ikonia
<ikonia> unbelievable
<Pici> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ShrimP> that will be all you guys, what good would that do?
<Pici> The IRC Council is not necessarily made up of the same people speaking to you now
<ShrimP> still comes down to, in my opion, you guys don't want to help, just give a bunch of run around answers
<ikonia> ShrimP: if you could explain how you telling ubuntu channel uses to "fu" and continuing to be offtopic is thinking "my shit don't stink" as I cannot understand how you think my actions got you banned
<ikonia> you only have yourself to blame for your bans and your attitude in here shows it wheere everyone is trying to be actually polite and helpful to you
<ikonia> I suggest you go away now and decide how you want to proceed as this is going nowhere
<ShrimP> reading you wki it say's, #ubuntu (and #kubuntu) is really busy and we prefer it to be kept for support only.
<ShrimP> guess that means no opions?
<tsimpson> it means you should respect that when asked to
<tsimpson> you were asked to, and decided not to
<bazhang> very politely
<ShrimP> maybe cause of the badgering by ikonia in my pm that he started?
<Pricey> ShrimP: I do not see any ontopic (support related) chatter from you in #ubuntu since you joined. You will not be allowed back in at this time.
<ShrimP> so he's right and i'm wrong
<Pricey> I do not see merit in debating this further.
<bazhang> thanks Pricey
<ikonia> thank you
<Pricey> 'debating'..
<ikonia> the lgos of the pm are in this channel, there was no badgering - he was just offensive
<ikonia> he was givne multiple options to have the ban lifted and responded with abuse, or randomness
<bazhang> he was offensive long before any PM
<Pricey>  /lastlog ShrimP in #ubuntu, there is nothing of worth in there that I can see. Lets move on.
<Pici> _1
<bazhang> aye
<Pici> er, +1
<bazhang> hehe
<gnomefreak> what if we changed the word "prefer" to something less general and still polite (dont have one im thinking of atm)
<gnomefreak> since he fixated on that word
<ikonia> he's just nuts
<ikonia> if you fixate on that - then you're never going to get it
<ikonia> if you can't enter the spirit of it, your missing the point
<gnomefreak> good point
<Mamarok> why is ShrimP still in here?
<ikonia> I thought he'd been removed
<ikonia> I thought Pricey did
<Mamarok> nope, still in the names list
<ikonia> I see him too
<Pici> hes muted.
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I thought he'd removed him
<ikonia> I guess he can be unmuted to see if he wants to discuss it properly, or leave
<ikonia> as leaving him sat there isn't the best way
<ikonia> that works too
<Gary> timesinks ftl
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> It has been bad today.
<Pici> 10:28:34 <?ShrimP> that was rude
 * Pici palms
<ikonia> ha ha ha, I shouldn't laugh, but I've got nothing else left
<Pici> 10:43:53 <?nick-raden> [Pici]: I wanted something for me Brazilian run botnets
<Pici> What is wrong with people today?
<ikonia> no idea
 * topyli likes geeks: http://wondermark.com/529/
<topyli> whut
<Pici> !test > pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<jrib> trolly sounds like shortie/shrimpie...
<Pici> trolly has been in #ubuntu before
<ubottu> ascheel called the ops in #ubuntu (IMGHelp)
<stew> i tried talking with IMGHelp privately and it didn't go very well.  he claimed someone else had control of his computer but then continued to insult me several times
<Pici> You must be psychic, I was just going to ask about him
<bugfly> quit
<Pici> stew: He said you were pathetic right before you joined the channel.
<stew> aha :)
<Flannel> !away > eurythmia
<Flannel> eurythmia: The initial away factoid was a reminder to turn it off.  I didn't ban you, I didn't remove you.  I sent you a reminder/notification of policy.
<eurythmia> Flannel, and, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would feel this way, but I took it as "you! you're doing something wrong, stop it!"
<eurythmia> I think that factoids should only be applied when there is 1)a need for information or 2)sufficient reason to believe something is not being done right.
<Flannel> eurythmia: Had it been an automated away message, you *would* be doing something wrong.
<Pricey> insert a 'please' in there... and that's about right
<eurythmia> Pricey, duly noted.
<Pricey> (haven't read the actual #ubuntu log, but that's about the purpose of hte !away factoid last time I checked. /away works perfectly well)
<eurythmia> I am aware of that ... but single instances realy aren't disruptions ... a gentle reminder should only be used if it becomes obvious that automated noise is being used, and then take steps from there.
<eurythmia> s/realy/really
<Pricey> If you consider something is 'wrong', mentioning it to them after one incident is probably preferable to after the second, third time?
<eurythmia> I can see how this is about to get really subjective ... I think it all depends on the severity of the "wrong" action ... but I suppose any further discussion won't clarify anything else, so it'd probably be a good time for me to drop it, and apologize for being a nuisance.
<Flannel> eurythmia: I mentioned it to you (well, ubottu did) outside of the channel, in a private manner.  If I had to wait until the second time, I'd potentially be doing it as you were away, instead of as you were back, which experience shows has a much lower chance of making a difference.
<Flannel> So, it'd end up being the *third* line sent to the channel before anything gets done about it.  As opposed to just handling it early, in a discrete manner.  I didn't make you feel bad publically about it, I didn't tell everyone that you're a horrible person.  I honestly don't see how this is as big of a deal as you're making it out to be.
<eurythmia> Flannel, I understand.
<ikonia> Cripps: hi, do you need anything ?
<ikonia> !idle | Cripps
<ubottu> Cripps: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-23
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Daps said: ubottu: where is it?
<Harryy> Hi. I need to be DCC exploit tested.
<Harryy> 21:59:06 <@FloodBot1> Harryy: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using  your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type  « /topic » to find out how).
<Harryy> can someone please /msg me the "exploit" so I can see if I fixed it?
<Pici> Harryy: Are you being redirected to the read-topic channel?
<Harryy> yes, I think so
<Harryy> please see if I fixed it, Pici?
<Pici> Harryy: try doing the 'test me' again in -read-topic. I've flagged you as having the exploit.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (DellaDuck  DVA5912)
<DBO> any freenode staffers in?
<ikonia> guys, for the record I've put a forward on paddy_melons ip to here as since his friend was unbanned he kept sending my pm messages like "you lose", I let it, go, but I woke up this moring to another set of messages with things like "in your face!"
<ikonia> he seems to feel a need to "gloat" about his friend being unbanned which isn't really in line with the "stop messing around/being rude to people" promise he made when HE himself was unbanned
<ikonia> 02:56 <padd1> in ur face!!!!!
<ikonia> 06:24 -!- padd1 [n=paddy_me@121.216.34.236]
<bazhang> heads up on j_dahmer
<ikonia> is he known ?
<bazhang> yep, really nasty troll (aka smis, tonymontana and a few others)
<ikonia> new one to me
<nalioth> DBO: usually
<DBO> someone already took care of it
<DBO> thanks for the response nalioth
<elky> ikonia, i gather you've told him to stop it numerous times?
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> nice
<kuru> so what do I gotta do to get this ban removed? create a new nick?
<topyli> no. whatever you do, don't do that. it would be ban evasion and a big no-no
<kuru> topyli, it was a rhetorical question ;)
<topyli> right :)
<kuru> I've had this nick for over 10 years.. not about to change it cause someone was feeling a little too trigger-happy
<kuru> so.. what's the process?
<topyli> you seem to have been dealing with ikonia, with multiple problems in the past. you should talk to him when he's around
<kuru> topyli, multiple problems?
<topyli> well apparently only two problems (language and attitude) in multiple instances over time
<kuru> topyli, wow, you guys keep a record of things? heh..
<kuru> I don't believe I have used any expletives.
<topyli> fortunately it's automatic :)
<kuru> topyli, that is a bit creepy
<kuru> topyli, so who do I complain to, about ops?
<kuru> Who's the top dog?
 * kuru thinks this whole thing is a bit much.
<nalioth> kuru: you are here, doing so
<kuru> ah, okay.. I just didn't know who was here and who was not.
<topyli> here's where you begin
<kuru> Okay, allow me to make my case then. I had an argument with Matt Darcy.
<kuru> I asked a question that I knew was not 100% relevant to #ubuntu, but would have been related as I was looking for a NAS solution that would be running on Ubuntu.
<kuru> I found that his response was condescending and rude.
<kuru> I do admit that my reaction was not my best hour, but I believe I was provoked, unnecessarily.
<topyli> kuru: by the way, while searching for your ban history i got some false positives about someone with a similar ident. sorry, your history is not so bad
<kuru> topyli, okay then :)
<nalioth> kuru: is the op here?
<kuru> Even if ikonia was right to place a ban, I think it has played itself out and should be removed by now. I didn't use expletives (I've been an IRC'er for too long and know that there are younger people in these channels).
<kuru> nalioth, probably asleep.
<kuru> That's all I can think of right now.
<kuru> In my view though, ikonia's attitude contradicts everything Ubuntu. The spirit of community and helping people out and not sending them off without even trying.. that's just not the Ubuntu I knew when it first came out
<topyli> perhaps you felt provoked. please don't blame your own behavior on others though. be especially careful when drawing conclusions about their whole personalities based on a single event
<kuru> topyli, I am banned for a single event.
<kuru> topyli, I did not draw conclusions about anyone's personality. I am saying that this incident did not feel like an experience I would expect from the Ubuntu community.
<kuru> I have been a contributor to Linux for a very long time.
<kuru> It's not like I'm new to this.
<topyli> i see in the log that he asked you to move your query elsewhere, you got angry and bad things happened. not a huge deal
<kuru> topyli, yeah but I have to argue my case here for something that I agree.. is rather petty.
<topyli> i guess you understand how important it is for a very large channel like #ubuntu to be 1) on topic and 2) very polite
<kuru> back in the day, a quick /k would have been sufficient, person comes back and everyone is cool.
<kuru> but banning me this long over that? it just feels excessive
<kuru> topyli, As I have said, I don't believe that my reaction was exempelary.
<topyli> well it's no use complaining about it after the fact. bans can be removed
<topyli> i don't have ops on #ubutu though
<topyli> anyway i guess it would be best if you came back in a few hours when ikonia is around and you chat with him
<kuru> It's not like the channel was so busy that it couldn't handle a slightly off-topic conversation. Going to #hardware and asking if a certain motherboard with built-in RAID with drivers available on Linux and distributed by Ubuntu is a bit of a stretch.
<kuru> So, the relevancy is debatable.
<kuru> Oh is that how it works? I have to essentially apologize to the person who placed the ban?
<topyli> no, you don't need to apologise to him, unless you have wronged him. it's about making sure you know the channel policy and will behave accordingly in the future
<topyli> no use arguing the past really
<kuru> I see.
<kuru> topyli, thanks for engaging me.
<topyli> no problem at all
<ikonia> elky: correct yes
<ikonia> ahhh I missed kuru
<elky> ikonia, then he is harrassing you, and harrassment is against the policy of freenode. You may want to have a staffer investigate it so that you dont keep losing time and energy on him.
<ikonia> elky: that's the plan - I've put the forward on to here to explain that he got the ban removed because he agreed to behave, he's not done that so he can take a week out to make it clear that if you promise to behave - you should do that, if he choses to keep going with his silly games I'll speak to freenode
<ikonia> I'm trying to not be silly and go to freenode about things that aren't uncalled for so just cooling him out seems the best first step
<elky> ikonia, sometimes just having a staffer talk to them scares them into behaving. that's all i'm suggesting you do.
<ikonia> ahhh a good point
<elky> ikonia, all it needs is for stew or someone to pm the twit with 'hey now, you know...'
<ikonia> I may speak to Gary as he's tried with them before
<elky> ikonia, allowing them to break the rules on us only makes it harder for us to enforce their behaviour elsewhere ;)
<elky> not least because it burns us out and burnout makes us neglect and/or overcompensate.
<ikonia> I've had a bad week to be honest, every single person I've had to ban/talk to has taken personal issue with it, I've found myself reviewing my own logs to make sure I wasn't actually rude
<ikonia> feel ok now that I've re-read them and feel happy about them, but I was certainly questioning it yesterday
<bazhang> ikonia, seems 100% aboveboard from my perspective
<bazhang> just a huge influx of trolls/troublemakers the past few days
<popey> school holidays perhaps?
<elky> ikonia, it is burnout season
<elky> popey, in Aus, yes.
<bazhang> that and the eclipse
<popey> yeah, schools here have broken up too
<elky> bazhang, the eclipse doesn't explain all of it. it's been a revolting few weeks in general.
<bazhang> and near complete flush of the ban list as well
<bazhang> elky, true
<elky> Schools here go back on monday.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu indus ban dodging
<ikonia> ubottu is running well again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> @mark
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ikonia> @comment
<ikonia> @mark
<ikonia> bot's borked
<ikonia> or a plugin wasn't loaded
<ikonia> tsimpson: jpds ^
<tsimpson> did you login?
<tsimpson> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ikonia> ahhh thats why
<ikonia> I couldn't login the other day
<ikonia> and still can't
<tsimpson> hmm, it's still acting up...
<tsimpson> I'll try restarting it again in a sec
<ikonia> ta
<tsimpson> and check a few things
<ikonia> you're the boss
<ikonia> @login
<tsimpson> it always seems to take longer for ubottu to sync than I remember...
<ikonia> ok
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> there we go
<ikonia> cool, thanks
<ikonia> @mark
<tsimpson> just don't expect much of a log for your @mark now
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> of corse
<ikonia> I'll just update BT
<bazhang> so indus is ban-dodging; was his/her ban for 48hrs?
<tsimpson> I'll note down to make it a feature of BT2 to manually add logs, or maybe link to the official logs
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i think he is the one from mailing list as well
<gnomefreak> but i dont see him anywhere. not looking that hard either
<bazhang> gnomefreak, shortie/shrimp talking about irc ops abuse?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: oh that was him?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, right, I was curious about indus, but if they are one and the same
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i hope not
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> bazhang: yes, it was a 48 hour ban and it moaned about it for a long time, then seems to decide to ban dodge, which he/she lightly implied, but didn't say they would
<ikonia> bazhang: shrimp and idus where/are not the same
<gnomefreak> not much can be done for that though
<bazhang> ikonia, okay, thanks for clearing that up; weird convergence yesterday of indus entering constantly, paddy1 and bernie,, then shrimp/shortie
<ikonia> bazhang: that's why indus was banned from -ops as it was creating a distrcation for th others
<bazhang> ikonia, right
<ikonia> yesterday just seemed a bad day, if you look at the ip ranges they are all over the world, I know that doesn't mean anything fact, but it doesn't seem lilkey
<bazhang> yep. just too much thinking about that #ubuntu-lovers channel in the back of my mind I guess
<ikonia> wow, I didn't know boredandblogging had stepped down from the council, (not had email access for a while)
<bazhang> weird
<Seeker`> what is happening about replacing him?
<Pici> Nothing yet.
<bazhang> bernardlychan is unbanned? thought that was a few more days<--my memory must be shot
<Pici> bazhang: No, jpds unbanned him.
<bazhang> Pici, okay thanks; must have missed that one
<elky> bernardlychan isn't the actual problem
<bazhang> right, its the paddy1 taunting
<elky> mr melon on the other hand...
<jussio1> Woohoo, connectivity
<jussio1> :)
<Pici> jussio1: Welcome back, still on the boat?
<jussio1> Pici: Yeps, till tomorrow
<Pici> gnomefreak: hah
<gnomefreak> hes working on my last never
<gnomefreak> nerve
<ubottu> Chousuke called the ops in #ubuntu (Ubuntuisforfags)
<Pici> inevitable
<gnomefreak> hes starting to sound trollish to me Pici
<gnomefreak> hes looking for things to be wrong
<jussio1> Im off. Bye all
<ikonia> ooh I missed popeye the sailer
<ikonia> sailor
<popey> o_O
<ikonia> not popey
<ikonia> popeye
<popey> yeah, sadly popeye gives me a hilight anyway :)
<ikonia> sorry
<popey> np :)
<ikonia> maybe you should be popeye /
<ikonia> ?
 * popey glares at ikonia 
<ikonia> maybe not.....
 * Nafallo sees popeye getting tanks on his arms
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> the interaction between scott and graviton was a pleasure to watch, first one this week
<Pici> ikonia: Do you think that keepguessing is trolling or just has a fubared install?
<ikonia> troll
<ikonia> he has 3rd party fesity repos in his sources.list from an ubuntu 9.04 install from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> his sources.list is also hardy based, but it's a clean install from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that's impossible, that's not even a corrupt image
<Pici> I agree
<ikonia> it's either a cd not from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> or he's done something
<ikonia> or it's a dirietive
<ikonia> Pici: certainly not telling the truth
<Pici> Definitely
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> smart mouth part message from geoff
<ikonia> gents, home time, laters
<Pici> byas
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no tab is <reply> You can use your 'tab' key for for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: no tab is <reply> You can use your <tab> key for for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> ...
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Paddy_NI called the ops in #ubuntu (Alvinware)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, qe2eqe said: !xdmx is superbroken
<ikonia> Pricey: what was he doing ?
<Pricey>  /lastlog him
<Pricey> was just in PM with him, accused of power abuse within minutes and just ugh
<ikonia> another one
<ikonia> the last 4 people I have spoke to have said the same thing
<ikonia> I'm starting to wonder if someone is co-ordinating this
<Pricey> or.... we are evil people
<ikonia> as it's the first thing off everyone at the moment
<Pricey> giving prince_jammys a query too
<Pricey> he disconnected
<Pricey> obviously not too bothered
<Pricey> oh no, back
<Mamarok> Pricey: remember Fujisan?
<Pricey> oh yes
 * ikonia offers the freenode hat
<Pricey> What's he doing?
<Mamarok> he is trolling in #kde-windows, quiet since I joined, but seems he did some trollfest before
<Mamarok> will ask markey for logs
<ikonia> Pricey: ha ha, that will teach you to be clever
<ikonia> !away > Mike||gone
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-24
<bazhang> hehe
 * Pici is writing up some of the spec documents for the bt
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (test34)
<ubottu> In ubottu, van said: your time is over
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (van)
<Flannel> Aaway > redsoxking|sleep
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> !away > redsoxking|sleep
<jussio1> Morning all
<Flannel> Howdy jussio1
<jussio1> Hiya fl
<jussio1> Flannel:
<jussio1> Tab touch fail...
<Flannel> It's alright, I can tab complete in my head ;)
<jussio1> :D
<jussio1> Well i guess i should go get this boat cleaned and handed back
<jussio1> Laters
<myrtti> hello
<myrtti> belated birthday wishes for topyli
<topyli> thanks :)
<elky> myrtti!!!!!!!!!!
 * elky pounces and huggles
<Mamarok> huhu myrtti !
<Mamarok> nice to see you :)
<myrtti> hehe, I put the irc on my n800 and by the time I finished my shower I forgot it
<topyli> an idling myrtti is still better than no myrtti at all!
<myrtti> now I have to try and remember passwords for some of my private channels
<Flannel> 1 2 3 4 5
<Flannel> you're welcome!
<topyli> no, myrtti has insane passwords derived from phrases such as "at the macroloevel of cultural inheritance we still know very little"
<myrtti> wohey, exaile crashed
<elky> so, do any of the common irc clients auto-close windows when you get kicked from channels?
<Gary> I think so
<elky> which?
<Gary> I've been trying to remember
<Gary> but I am sure I had one which closed the tab/window
<elky> irssi doesn't afaik... nor does xchat.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<elky> i dont think konversation does either
<elky> pidgin, no idea
<myrtti> irssi does if it's set to do so
<myrtti> I think it does by default
<Gary> in my irssi on a remove I leave the channel, window goes blank and I lose lastlog
<myrtti> autoclose_windows = ON
<myrtti> *shrug*
<elky> myrtti, logging is enable_logging?
<elky> in irssi?
<myrtti> not that I can see
<elky> what's the setting to enable logging then?
<myrtti> depends on which kind of logging you're after
<myrtti> automatic logging?
<elky> yes, that.
<myrtti> /set autolog gives options and their current values
<myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/229813/
<Myrtti> nice...
<Myrtti> almost everything is attributed to sagan
<Pricey> Myrtti: it will be whatever server you are on, if it was split and forgot.
<Pricey> So I might see it as having come from calvino for example at hte same time.
<Pricey> (i believe)
<Pici> augh
<bazhang> dravevk trolling?
<bazhang> err dravexk
<bernardlychan> hey, whats the command for signing up? how do
<bernardlychan> i sign up?
<bazhang> bernardlychan, signing up for what
<bernardlychan> irc
<bazhang> !register > bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan, please see my private message
<bazhang> bernardlychan, in future, please ask such questions in #freenode
<bernardlychan> o sorryok.
<Pici> Maybe he wanted to sign up as an operator?
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> Pici: where do I do that then?
<bazhang> is packet injection supported in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> in what respect#
<bazhang> someone (nerdy_kid) was asking for help to enable packet injection; I recommended he go to #aircrack
<bazhang> does ubuntu allow ## channels? such as ##ubuntu-64-bit ?
<Pici> Thats odd. Theres, #ubuntu-64, #ubuntu-64-bit and ##ubuntu-64-bit registerd.
<Pici> bazhang: Did someone mention it to you, or were you just poking around?
<bazhang> Pici, the poking one
<bazhang> err that didnt come out right
<Pici> :P
<bazhang> sorry :/
<Seeker`> we can't do anything much about ##, aiui
<Seeker`> unless they are breaking freenode policy, in which case we can prod sta ff
<Pici> aiui?
<Seeker`> as i understand it
<Pici> I'll run with it.
<bazhang> <fhaus> diaf
<bazhang> in response to coc and guidelines
<bazhang> <tuxxy> anyone who uses 64-bit ubuntu then please join ##ubuntu-64-bit so it isnt empty :p
<Pici> where?
<bazhang> just now in #ubuntu
<Pici> Tell him not to advertise  channels then
<bazhang> done so
<bazhang> night all
<Pici> goodnight
<Myrtti> !away > redsoxking
<Dave2> ~~~~~/win 127
<ubot3> Factoid win 127 not found
<Dave2> thanks, ubot3.
<Pricey> ~thanks | Dave2
<ubot3> Dave2: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pricey> sorry
<Dave2> But how could something so cheerful be a bot? It's an AI masterpiece!
<Dave2> (...sorry, I'm tired.)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-25
<ubottu> nevyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Gary> nelson quieted for being random
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !grue ~= s/ and !seveas//
<elky> does someone have the logs from shortie/shrimpys first ban?
<Pici> They should be in the BTT
<bazhang> just shortie? or also the shrimp to-do in this channel
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/232107/  that is shortie in #ubuntu ; shrimp in this channel is significantly longer
<Pici> elky: ping me if you need more than whats in the bantracker, I have some logs I could put together for you.
<elky> i wasn't sure if there was some missing given the bots have been in and out for a few days
<bazhang> he PM'ed me as well, claiming that by closing the PM chat window I was violating his rights (though I did not discover it til after he quit/timed out)
<elky> bazhang, yes, he's currently threatening to sue the IRCC ;)
<bazhang> elky, that is interesting; I saw some of his mailing list entries (esp of interest is his nick )
<bazhang> I.P. Daily
<Pricey> I would suggest that nobody replies to him further.
<Pricey> I wish I was right.
<Pici> Hm?
<bazhang> only saw one response of note
<elky> bazhang, we've had numerous to the ircc list
<bazhang> elky, ah sorry
<HFSPLUS> WHy was i kicked from ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> being inappropriate
<HFSPLUS> how
<bazhang> <HFSPLUS> It wil kill your data like Hans reiser killed his wife
<HFSPLUS> Thats true
<HFSPLUS> hows that inappropriate
<HFSPLUS> surprised not to see LJL in here
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ please read those
<HFSPLUS> its in offtopic room...
<bazhang> did you read those?
<HFSPLUS> yeah
<HFSPLUS> like the first sentence
<HFSPLUS> just ban me and get it done with
<bazhang> in their entirety please
<HFSPLUS> too lazy
<bazhang> ok
<HFSPLUS> just just ban me and get it done with
<bazhang> get what done with?
<HFSPLUS> banning me from this room
<bazhang> thought you came for conflict resolution
<HFSPLUS> nah
<HFSPLUS> i will just idle in here
<bazhang> if not, then please dont idle here.
<HFSPLUS> Than ban me than
<bazhang> no need.
<HFSPLUS> than i will idle here than
<mneptok> HFSPLUS: "then"
<HFSPLUS> yeah my grammer sucks
<mneptok> HFSPLUS: "grammar"
<HFSPLUS> whatever
<mneptok> HFSPLUS: and spelling is not grammar
<HFSPLUS> whatever it is
<HFSPLUS> anyways i will be here until i shut down my laptop for the night
<HFSPLUS> unless i am banned which you guys are more than welcome too
<HFSPLUS> so i am not getting kicked/ban?
<HFSPLUS> anyways i will be here until i shut down my laptop for the night
<bazhang> so you mentioned.
<HFSPLUS> LJl op still?
<HFSPLUS> whatever
<bazhang> john_nels I presume
<ubottu> In ubottu, wizzo50 said: I know it is illegale
<ubottu> In ubottu, wizzo50 said: WHo is tha?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wizzo50 said: ubottu: Who is ubottu on here?
<Amaranth> hahaha
<Amaranth> I wonder what "illegale" things he is doing
<Flannel> Amaranth: That's what happens when wind gets sick.
<Flannel> ColbyIsColby: How can we help you today?
<ColbyIsColby> I went on the ubottu website, and it said if you want him to join your channel ask here. But I was wondering, what exactly does he do? Do you ask him about Ubuntu?
<Flannel> ColbyIsColby: She is an info-bot, does all of the factoid stuff.
<ColbyIsColby> Oh.
<ColbyIsColby> Thanks. :)
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher called the ops in #ubuntu (bbw)
<elky> Flannel, ikonia did shortie at any stage flood/paste into #ubuntu? bantracker lacks this, but it's what he is asserting.
<elky> pici also
<Flannel> He is asserting that he did?
<elky> yes. apparently that is why he's "being harrassed"
<Mamarok> he has been a PITA in -ops, definitely, and harrassed people in PM AFAIK
<elky> Mamarok, logs would be useful. ubottu was being meddled with during most of it.
<Mamarok> hm, I am not in #ubuntu, so don't have a log, let's try -ops
<Flannel> I rely on logbots, I don't keep personal ones
<Mamarok> yeah, I don't log this on neither apparently
<Mamarok> one*
<elky> Mamarok, what i need is the incident he claims closed the window 'illegally', so it'll be from #ubuntu
<Mamarok> but he bothered people in PM, so they should have those
<elky> Flannel, did you only kick him once?
<Mamarok> oh, ikonia closed his query window, and apparently shortie's client closed that window
<Flannel> from #u? yeah that sounds about right, and then iko--(??) banned him?  He came back, said one line, and was banned by [woever]
<Mamarok> this guy has been such a nuisance here for I don't know how long then
<elky> ban was once, by ikonia.
<elky> Mamarok, i know, but he's taking the appeal process
<Mamarok> gah :(
<Mamarok> that gui is a troll and paranoïd too, apparently
<elky> he's also deciding the throw legal threats around, so at the risk of validating them by ignoring him, which he'll take as a win, i'm responding
<Flannel> elky: There was more that he had said in his lastlog before I kicked him
<Mamarok> his IRC client closed the query window automatically and he blames ikonia to have "gone into his PC"
<Flannel> elky: Let me grep the public ones
<elky> i suppose i'll grep my
<elky> i just cant line them up with accusations and crap in pms
<Flannel> elky: Yeah, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/22/%23ubuntu.html has all of what I remember him saying (the old stuff too)
<ikonia> elky: I didn't see shorty/shrip flood the channel at all
<Myrtti> oh god
<bazhang> what?
<Myrtti> I had forgotten how few reasons I have to be on IRC
<Seeker`> Myrtti: us!
<bazhang> wow annoying
<ubottu> In ubottu, Blizzerand said: <Floodbot> is <It is an IRC Bot like me which tries to stop flooding>
<elky> Blizzerand, can we help?
<Blizzerand> Nope
<elky> Blizzerand, ok, well we like to keep this channel free from non-op idlers, since it's unfair for people who need to talk to us to have an audience, and it helps us keep track of who we need to help.
<Blizzerand> K . I'll just move away then
<elky> thanks
<Myrtti> is Hajuu a troll or just misinformed individual?
<Myrtti> !pm > Covertcoder
<bazhang> Hajuu> Its impossibible1!    I seem to remember him saying random things such as that
<bazhang> prior remove/ban
<bazhang> pretty clearly a troll
<Myrtti> or drunk
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MT- said: !defocus is <reply>#defocus is for any conversation that has no place in any currently existing channel. It can be used if you have an entirely random conversation you'd like to start.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-26
<HFSPLUS> Why the hell was i kicked
<bazhang> trolling
<HFSPLUS> whats trolling
<bazhang> coming in to a channel, completely offtopic, with an inflammatory statement
<bazhang> the same reason you were kicked and banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<HFSPLUS> Congratulations you want a medal for banning trolls?
<bazhang> john_nels correct?
<HFSPLUS> how did you know my name?
<bazhang> pretty obvious pattern in your wake
<HFSPLUS> wow usally its LJL bannng me
<HFSPLUS> banning
<bazhang> ban evasion by changing nicks is still ban evasion
<HFSPLUS> obiviously
<HFSPLUS> alright now ban me and get it done with
<bazhang> you *are* banned
<HFSPLUS> Im too lazy to wait. I am done with IRC for good now as i go to college in september
<bazhang> good luck in school
<HFSPLUS> First time in 3 years after being a drop out in high school
<bazhang> please /part the channel
<HFSPLUS> sure
<elky> bilbo baggins has apologised in PM and i've unbanned him from -ot. if he behaves there, ikonia might consider the #u ban.
<bazhang> bilbo is shown as still banned in #ubuntu (in the BT)
<bazhang> * Bilbo_Ba2gins (n=Tom@adsl-99-49-134-63.dsl.rcfril.sbcglobal.net) has joined #ubuntu  <-- yet
<bazhang> could be innocent; I asked him to part the channel and he did so
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> Hello all.  I do not know what is going on.  My nick is randomly changing.  This is not my doing.
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> I do bow to every ban in place......and I apologize
<bazhang> Bilbo_Ba2gins, you can set in your client, also ask for help in #freenode to group alternate nicks and register if you wish
<bazhang> Bilbo_Ba2gins, I dont see ikonia as being active right now
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> That I am aware of, anyway.  I did not set it in my client.  Oh, and I do have a brother.  So don't call me a liar.
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> If I was, I wouldn't have left willing from your channels.
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> My name is registered as Bilbo_Baggins
<bazhang> Bilbo_Ba2gins, well he seems to be away; you can retry later (you are unbanned in #ubuntu-offtopic however)
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> Period.  I do know know what is going on.  If I wanted to evade your ban, I'd do it with a HELL of a lot more suave.
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> And Thank you for the information on that.  :)
<bazhang> Bilbo_Ba2gins, you are welcome
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> Do not know
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> Is what I meant, I do NOT know what is going on.  and I am sincere.
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> I have my nick set in irssi config?  WTF....Time to read the file....
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> again.  God, this is getting irritating.
<bazhang> please watch the language Bilbo_Ba2gins
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> What did I say?
<bazhang> if there is nothing further, please retry later (ie dont idle here)
<Bilbo_Ba2gins> WTF?? or God?  I will.
<Flannel> ubottu died
<Flannel> Blargh
<nalioth> Blegh!
<Flannel> Myrtti: No bot
<nalioth> no bot?
<nalioth> OH NOES
<elky> bazhang, um... i unbanned him in -offtoppic
<elky> bazhang, i announced it in this very channel
<nalioth> the lazy bot should be here momentarily
<Flannel> what about the non-lazy one?
<Flannel> we want one that knows how to work!
<elky> ah, for #u. just fix the ban to cover the bilbo_ bit, the rest is what changes, and it's numerically incremental so i'm not at all doubting it's unintentional
<nalioth> no bot yet?
<nalioth> hmm, something is slowing it down somewhere
<bazhang> elky, yes I know
<bazhang> which is why I said it seemed innocent
<Flannel> Freenode exploding right now?
<Flannel> Anyone alive?
<bazhang> seems to be
<nalioth> OH NO IT"S AN UNIDENTIFIED FLANNNEL!
<bazhang> haha
<nalioth> Flannel: where did you take our services?
<Flannel> nalioth: I took them to me to the small server I suppose
<Flannel> after 14 minutes of no unsplitting, I figured it was maybe time to get out of dodge
<Flannel> nalioth: Not just an unidentified flannel, but an unidentified flannel operator! (UFO)
<Flannel> Who is going to use this down time to reboot and grab a new kernel!
<Flannel> So, I suppose rebooting my server fixed services!
<bazhang> troll in -ot
<padd1> er...
<padd1> am I banned?
<padd1> every time I try to go to #ubuntu
<padd1> it takes me here
<padd1> how can I check?
<padd1> !ban padd1
<padd1> anyone there?
<padd1> hello?
<Gary> padd1: if you are being forwarded here, instead of #ubuntu, then yes you are banforwarded
<padd1> why?
<padd1> I didn't do anything?
<padd1> can U tell me why im banned?
<Gary> I have no idea, I am not an op in that channel
<Gary> if you hang here for a bit hopefully one will pop along who can help you, or leave this channel (as the topic suggests) and i'll chase it for you so you can check in later on today for an answer?
<padd1> OK
<padd1> thanks
<padd1> is there some way a bot can tell me?
<Gary> nope
<padd1> hmm...
<padd1> why is everyone off?
<padd1> they all in one timezone?
<Gary> timezones I assume, plus it is sunday
<padd1> true
<padd1> hmm... this is annoying
<padd1> I have questions to ask
<padd1> and i didn't do anything
<Gary> so if you pop off for a bit, give it a few hours, if I see one i'll ask about your banforward, sounds good?
<Gary> not much can happen in the meantime so us talking about it won't help much
<padd1> k
<padd1> thanks
<padd1> can I just wait here?
<padd1> I'm just hanging around the net anyway
<Gary> best not to padd1 they like to have a no idle policy
<padd1> I thought that was like if U havent been banned
<padd1> wouldn't it be faster to wait
<padd1> its not really idle
<padd1> hmm... wats with the non-ops down in the channel?
<padd1> they're always on...
<padd1> are they something special?
<Mamarok> padd1: those people are *all* operators, so please do not idle
<ikonia> ahhh hello
<ikonia> padd1: I've forwarded you here
<ikonia> padd1: do you remember the agreement you made with the operators in here when you where last unbanned, about not being a problem, not being rude, not messaging around etc ?
<ikonia> padd1: if you don't want to respond at this time, please respect the no-idle policy off the channel
<ikonia> !idle | padd1
<ikonia> padd1: please come back to the channel when you are in a better position to talk
<padd1> sorry
<ikonia> ahhh, no problem
<ikonia> you are active
<padd1> I just came back
<padd1> went to get a drink
<ikonia> no problem
<padd1> sorry, again
<ikonia> it's fine
<padd1> umm... can U take a look at my ban
<ikonia> padd1: do you remember the agreement you made with the operators of this channel about how to behave in the #ubuntu channels ?
<padd1> yes
<padd1> why?
<padd1> I didn't do anything
<padd1> did someone use my username?
<ikonia> ok - well, I've ban forwaraded you here, as since the ban has been lifted you've been sending me private messages such as "in your face" every time you sign in,
<ikonia> that's not the spirit of what you agreed to, and I'd like you to explain yourself please.
<padd1> er...
<padd1> that was my friend
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<padd1> k
<padd1> sorry
<padd1> umm...
<ikonia> why lie ?
<padd1> er...
<padd1> that was a long time ago
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<padd1> I've forgotten
<padd1> It was like a week ago
<ikonia> it was 3 days ago and you'd been doing it for days before that
<padd1> huh
<padd1> I did it once
<ikonia> no you didn't
<padd1> hmm...
<padd1> I'm pretty sure I did
<ikonia> you sent me other messages like "you lose!"
<Mamarok> padd1: he has logs
<padd1> yes
<padd1> I realise that
<padd1> I'm sorry
<Mamarok> so you better do not lie
<padd1> yeah
<padd1> i've honestly forgotten
<ikonia> so I'll ask you again - why after agreeing to control your behaviour, did you feel that sort of behaviour was acceptable ?
<padd1> it's been a pretty hectic few days
<padd1> no I did not
<ikonia> you did not what ?
<padd1> I do not feel it was acceptable
<padd1> I was just really annoyed that it took so long
<ikonia> ok - then why did you do it straight after your ban was lifted
<padd1> to get my ban released
<ikonia> really, so your way of dealing with the operators who lifted your ban is to send them stupid messages ?
<ikonia> does that really sound like a good plan ?
<padd1> sorry
<ikonia> then when quizzed about it you lie about it ?
<ikonia> does this really sound like the agreement you made to get your ban lifted ?
<padd1> I didn't realise U were an operator
<ikonia> what does that matter ?
<padd1> lie about it
<ikonia> you shouldn't do it to anyone
<padd1> yes
<padd1> I was just angry
<ikonia> so if I'm not an operator, it's ok to lie to me and send me stupid messages ?
<padd1> because, U were slowing the process down
<padd1> lie to you?
<padd1> I did not lie to U
<padd1> I have forgotten the amount of times I did it
<ikonia> yes, when I asked you about sending the messages, you said you didn't it was someone else
<ikonia> then you said you only did it once
<ikonia> that's telling lies
<padd1> no
<padd1> let's take a look
<padd1> one moment
<padd1> 18:18:42) ikonia: ok - well, I've ban forwaraded you here, as since the ban has been lifted you've been sending me private messages such as "in your face" every time you sign in,
<padd1> I have not signed in for a while
<ikonia> so ?
<padd1> so, I thought that perhaps this was happening
<ikonia> how does that change anything
<padd1> since I have been on like 2 times or something since the ban was lifted
<padd1> this explains that I was not lying
<padd1> just confused
<ikonia> each time you sign in you send me a message
<padd1> k
<padd1> but, U make it sound like a whole lot of times
<padd1> but, it was only 2 times
<ikonia> 2 - 3 times
<padd1> on the same night
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it wasn't the same night
<padd1> k
<ikonia> I let the first night go, - I forwarded you here after it continued over multiple nights
<padd1> I don't have the logs
<padd1> K
<padd1> I'll have to take ur word for it
<padd1> I wasn't on this computer
<padd1> plus, what does this have to do with #ubuntu?
<padd1> so...
<padd1> where are we getting at?
<ikonia> well, I'll cut to the chase, because of your behaviour straight after you ban was lifted, I've forwarded you here so you can take some time out of ubuntu to understand the consiquences of your actions, as your current ban will last longer, while you consider your future behaviour
<padd1> I don't believe this is right
<padd1> come on
<padd1> I was annoyed
<padd1> joking
<padd1> it is not offensive
<ikonia> thats fine, you are welcome to your opinion, but the fact is, you where banned for behaviour, you made an agreement to control it, and you on multiple nights decided to pester me with stupid messages
<padd1> And, I don't recall a second night
<ikonia> so take a little time out to think about when you make an agreement to behave, stick to it
<padd1> umm...
<padd1> where is the #ubuntu rule that prevents me from entering
<padd1> it does not cover PMs
<padd1> this is corrupt
<Mamarok> padd1: of course it does cover PMs
<padd1> no
<ikonia> again - that's your opinion, but your behaviour in private to people in the ubuntu channel does count inpm
<padd1> only freenode has control over that
<Mamarok> why would it be acceptable to be a nuisance in PM? This is the same network you are using
<padd1> I was not in the #ubuntu channel
<Mamarok> so the network rules aplly to PM as well
<padd1> when I PMed
<padd1> No
<ikonia> padd1: no, I believe your pestering me in pm and gloating over your ban removal is in contradiction to your agreement in behave in the #ubuntu channel
<padd1> U don't own the network
<Gary> padd1: as far as I can see, the conversation in here is done with, best to give it a while, say a week with good behaviour, and then ask again (nicely) for the ban to be lifted.  in the meantime it'd be best to part this channel
<Mamarok> padd1: you were on the freenode network, that's what matters
<ikonia> hence why I forwarded you here
<ikonia> Gary: exactly
<padd1> k
<padd1> where are the freenode ops
<Gary> padd1: please don't make me have to put on my staffer hat here...
<padd1> they can decide
<padd1> sorry Gary
<Mamarok> padd1: Gary is a Freenode staffer
<padd1> oh...
<ikonia> padd1: freenode do not run this channel, so I suggest taking some time out to think about it as Gary suggested
<padd1> OK
<padd1> ikonia
<ikonia> thank you
<padd1> how long will the ban last
<ikonia> lets talk again in a week
<padd1> I've got a really nagging question about upgrading my RAM
<padd1> please
<padd1> or do U know?
<ikonia> I'm sorry no, you have to accept there are consiquences for your actions, more so the second time around
<padd1> can I ask my question here?
<ikonia> no
<padd1> OK
<ikonia> padd1: I suggest you take some time out now,
<padd1> k
<padd1> damnit
<Mamarok> oh, cursing now?
<padd1> cursing
<padd1> no im not
<ikonia> padd1: if you could leave the channel now, we'll talk again in week
<padd1> OK
<ikonia> thanks
<padd1> see you guys
<ikonia> bye
<padd1> I probs wont be back for like 6 mths though
<ikonia> ok
<padd1> this is one of the few times of the year I get the chance
<ikonia> ok
<padd1> and it seems that every time
<ikonia> padd1: please leave the channel now
<padd1> Ur the one who stops me from getting my fun
<padd1> Fuck U ikonia
<ikonia> ok
<padd1> lol
<padd1> bye
<ikonia> bye
<padd1> i'll leave by myself
<ikonia> Gary: thank you
<Mamarok> gah, what an idiotic kid
<ikonia> ahhh gary knows all to well he changes nick, slick
<Gary> abuse to opers is something I will not stand for
<Gary> ikonia: let me know if he continues please
<ikonia> I can't see it continuing, but I sure will
<Mamarok> well, school begins next week in Australia, doesn't it?
<elky> it begins tomorrow, yes
<Mamarok> which will clean the network a bit I guess
 * ikonia thanks a higher being
<Mamarok> all those kids not being around anymore
<elky> considering every second troll at the moment is aussie, yes.
<Mamarok> ikonia: you than the Australian school boards? funny :)
<ikonia> elky: yes, it has been a .au rampage latley
<ikonia> silly child ban evading as linuxtux121
<Gary> or not ban evading!
<ikonia> now trying Killer12Qet
<ikonia> now qwertytruck
<Mamarok> almost funny
<Gary> and that is why I set an ip ban
<ikonia> yup, he's pm'ing me again, I'm just ignoring it now after I stated it would not be discussed more until a week later
<Gary> ikonia: can you log it though
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> here or direct
<ikonia> 09:43 <linuxtux121> how'd U know?
<ikonia> 09:43 <linuxtux121> my IP or my question?
<ikonia> 09:43 <linuxtux121> Can I please just ask it
<ikonia> 09:43 <linuxtux121> I'll be quick
<ikonia> 09:43 <linuxtux121> then U can ban me all U want
<ikonia> 09:44 <linuxtux121> ignored yet again
<Gary> I was going to say via pastebin :p
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> was only a few lines
<Gary> I don't mind, I was thinking more of your other ops, they might not like you spamming the channel :p
<ikonia> they can take it
<ikonia> they are hard
 * Mamarok is teflon coated
<Gary> I'm covered in marshmallows
<Flannel> Mmmm, delicious.
 * ikonia licks Gary
<Mamarok> can we grill you?
<ikonia> he he, padd1, now trying cooltux
 * Mamarok hides
<Mamarok> not cool :)
<elky> ikonia, i take it he's not considering the forums as plausible?
<Gary> SiLv3R is being offtopic, nice
<Gary> and icarus - macfags, nice
<iceroot> hi, the bot in #ubuntu is missing
<Myrtti> we are aware
<iceroot> ok
<ikonia> elky: to be %100 honest, I forgot to offer him the forums
<Myrtti> iceroot: anything else we can help you with?
<iceroot> Myrtti: thats all :)
<iceroot> have a nice day/night (depending on your time-zone)
<Myrtti> would someone try to restart the bot?
<elky> oh this will be interesting
<elky> see #u
<ikonia> Bacta ?
<elky> ya
<elky> he's baiting to see if ops are around
<ikonia> well, they are
<ikonia> hello Bacta, what's up ?
<Bacta> Hi
<ikonia> how can we help ?
<Bacta> Sorry, I don't know how I got to this channel ... Might've been an autojoin on my other box
<Bacta> sorry
<ikonia> don't talk nonsense
<ikonia> you've been in #php and #ubuntu now for a while, so your auto join didn't bring you here
<ikonia> unless you need something from the operators of #ubuntu - it is requested that you leave the channel so that someone who needs help is not ignored.
<ikonia> Do you want/need anything ?
<ikonia> thank you
<elky> just so you know, i've tried to restart the bot, but it's not playing ball
<ikonia> it's been funny all week
<elky> because people have been poking it with new code and bug fixes all week
<ikonia> oh really, didn't know it was update blizt
<[Green]> hi
<bazhang> A4Tech, hi
<A4Tech> bazhang hello
<[Green]> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> A4Tech, about #ubuntu? or -ru?
<A4Tech> bazhang -ru
<bazhang> A4Tech, lets discuss in #ubuntu-irc okay?
<A4Tech> bazhang ok
<jrib> ubottu died?
<bazhang> yep
<elky> jrib, doesnt want to be brought back either.
<jrib> his brother coming?
<elky> dunno.
<elky> jpds, if you're hiding there, can you throw a bot in #u for a bit please?
<jrib> nice e-mail from this I.P. Daily guy
<elky> oh, didn't see that
<ikonia> what a fool
<Gary> that made me giggle
<Gary> nice to see trolling on a ML, beats irc
<elky> Gary, you're not on the devel list i take it?
<Gary> nope
<elky> the boycottnovell trolls have been having an absolute riot on there lately with the mono controversies
<elky> ok, i've just banforwarded ubottu from -irc to #u
<elky> kicked and banlifted successfully
<Myrtti> it has the stomachbug
<elky> no kiddin
<jussi01> wth...
<elky> it's choking on something and refusing to identify is all i can figure
<jussi01> ubottu doesnt seem to be running...
<Myrtti> so, what bot it is then that's on the channels :-D
<elky> * [ubottu] (n=supybot@oul131-gw12.netplaza.fi): Supybot 0.83.3
<Myrtti> it got ghosted earlier by something
<Myrtti> oo, toes went numb
<jussi01> weird. seemed to be running from jussi01.com...
<jussi01> ok, should be on its way back.
<Myrtti> elky: could it be possible someone used the revival script on jussi01.com instead of ubottu.com?
<Myrtti> (jussi01 ran out of mojo in his uberleet 3G laptop)
<elky> Myrtti, possible. that's the one that showed up in my history, i might have used that. however this was after it had been dead for 8h
<Myrtti> weird that is
<Pici> jussi01: perhaps someone should get rid of/move the killbot script on jussi01.com
<Myrtti> wth happened to the bot again
<elky> no clue
 * Myrtti prods jussi01 
<jrib> I'm going to put my bot into #ubuntu
<jrib> jribot, feel free to mute if he gets annoying
<jrib> should just be like ubottu though he responds to - as commands
<nalioth> jrib: i'd not do it, then
<jrib> Ok, let me turn it off
<nalioth> everyone is used to ! for command prefixes
<jrib> it works with !
<elky> jrib, it needs to be something starting with 'ubot' and uses !s
<nalioth> ah
<jrib> just supybot commands are listened to on -
<nalioth> nobody will need to use supybot commands
<elky> jrib, does it also pipe?
<jrib> should
<jrib> though it's a few months old
<jrib> hold on let me make the changes
<jrib> !test
<ubotjrib> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jrib> -aoeurchaoeurh
<ubotjrib> jrib: Error: "aoeurchaoeurh" is not a valid command.
<jrib> should be okay?
<Myrtti> whut?
<Myrtti> where did it pull the aoeurchaoeurh is not a valid command thing
<jrib> it listens to - for supybot commands
<jrib> I can't find the setting for that at the moment
<jrib> If it becomes an issue I'll look for it
<jpds> elky: Sorry, was miles away from here...
<elky> jpds, wanna rescue ubottu somehow, or figure what the heck was done to it?
<jpds> elky: Sorry, don't have access to its box.
<jpds> I see jrib has thrown in a bot already, /kicks out ubot4.
<elky> Myrtti, /me looks at -ot
<elky> one has to wonder...
<Myrtti> gnaa
<topyli> agreed
<jussi01_> Ok, Im around now. ubottu should be on the way back. not sure what happened there...
<Myrtti> wohey!
<Mamarok> jussi01_ !
<jussi01_> and there she is...
<Myrtti> THERE SHE COMES TO SAVE THE DAY
<jussi01_> !test
<ubotjrib> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01_> still syncing...
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01_> and there we are
<jussi01_> !windows
<ubotjrib> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
 * jrib welcomes back ubottu
<jussi01_> thanks for the fill in jrib. today was the last day my girlfriend was in town, so Ive been somewhat preoccupied... :D
<jrib> jussi01_: understandable :)
<jussi01_> jrib: yeps :D
<jrib> hrmm, I just consumed 160% of my recommended daily value of saturated fat
<jussi01_> topyli: prod! you around_
 * jrib makes mental note not to make it a frequent occurence
<jussi01_> nalioth: and Seeker`  should have enough access to run the bot start script in an emergency. / as well as tsimpson and myself of course.
<jussi01> yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi01> my main PC is back up and working!!
<rww> G'day operator peoples! I was wandering through http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ just now and noticed http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/26/paddy_melon.html . Did a troll PM your logbot or something?
<jussi01> rww: Im not sure what caused that.
<jussi01> Im trying to remember who controls the logbot, perhaps ubuntu-eu. in any case, its worth a look into. thanks
<rww> no problem. thanks for your time :)
<Amaranth> gah
<Amaranth> I keep getting disconnected from xbox live
<Amaranth> i was kicking butt in team DM too :/
<Amaranth> camped near the assault rifle behind a highway divider
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Amaranth> whoops, wrong channel anyway :P
<Gary> aww, I was just getting interesting in the story too
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-26
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 467 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 467 bans)
<oCean_> hi
<oCean_> seem to have many logins from 125.33.178.250 in #u
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> dealing with it
<jpds> Awesome.
<ikonia> good eyes, thanks
<oCean_> thx
<ikonia> they quit on mute
<ikonia> up to no good
<jpds> CN.
<jpds> 'tis a shame Apache logs can't do the same.
<rww> ikonia: "-!- linux_ [~linux@123.112.78.30] has joined #ubuntu" is presumably ban-evasion
<rww> although from the look of it, if it is they decided not to continue, so yay
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 468 bans)
<topyli> @mark killeroid #ubuntu-offtopic memo sent asking killeroid to change quit message to a less violent one
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @mark killeroid #ubuntu-offtopic not changing quit message after my request. still "guns are for show, knives are for pros." leaving it at that, will not push if nobody else objects
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: ty
<KB1JWQ> Pici: No worries. Four channels that time.
<maco> jrib: those two are a team. they were just in #ubuntu-women
<jrib> ah
<maco> tried to start a pro-life/pro-choice flamewar in there
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest98649)
<charlie-tca> ubottu is not doing bugs today?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> charlie-tca: The bot has spoken.
<charlie-tca> What good is a bot that is broken?
<topyli> not as good as a fully functional one
 * charlie-tca nods
<funkyHat> Oh if only I wouldn't get told off for funkicks ;(
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-27
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 480 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 480 bans)
<ikonia> few splits last night then......
<elky> Yep
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 480 bans)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Bogus8 offensive comments, troll fighting, rude in pm, thinks it's ok to say stuff as it's "just joking" won't accept the ban, stopped discussing in pm after being called a douche and various other names
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello kloeri
<kloeri> hi ikonia
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu terry just realised he's a known problem user, pushing the lines of "new user"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> tvaughn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> looks like my @mark for terry in #ubuntu was right
<ikonia> I knew it was the same guy
<elky> spammy spammer is spammerific
<ikonia> no, just a pain
<ikonia> not just spam
<ikonia> gary_ appears to be Jungli
<elky> Posing as Gary?
<elky> Because, you know, impersonating staff is a useful thing for trolls to do.
<ikonia> no garry_
<ikonia> not %100 certain
<ikonia> but it's an ip range jungli has used
<ikonia> and he joined the channel and straight away started asking for me to help him personally
<ikonia> which is jungli's trick
<ikonia> I've never spoke to him before and he picks me out straight away
<ikonia> morning marienz
<marienz> good morning! Also, I hate segfaults.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu meowbuntu asking for ubuntu support, yet in the mint channel saying he's running mint. He was removed for this as the user "its-me-again" 1 day earlier
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<popey> bah
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ikonia> hellow txwikinger
<txwikinger> hey ikonia
<bazhang> that was weird
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> iirc bobthebuilder is jungli as well
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> funkyHat: is jungli still supposed to be banned?  I can't keep up with his issues.
<marienz> jungli's still supposed to be banned?
<marienz> heh, too slow, sorry.
<funkyHat> Pici: I don't think he's banned in -ot
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<marienz> yeah, but he's in #ubuntu
<funkyHat> Oh
<Pici> Let me double check the bantracker
<marienz> ty
<funkyHat> Looks like the ban was lifted
<Pici> Not to me.
<Pici> 122.177.66.100, 122.161.162.37, 122.161.129.145, @122.161.58.45$#ubuntu-ops, and *!*@122.161.67.87$#ubuntu-ops
<Pici> With the first one being 7 days ago.
<funkyHat> Oh, in offtopic
<IdleOne> I had spoken with Jungli and lifted his ban in #u he seemed to be on track for a week or so. If he is an issue again please feel free to ban again
<Pici> IdleOne: He has a bunch of other bans that were not removed though.
<marienz> ok, so he wasn't actually evading right now?
<IdleOne> Pici: yes I chose to leave the other ip's
<funkyHat> Pici: those are marks not bans
<Pici> funkyHat: I'm looking at /mode b, not the bantracker.
<Pici> IdleOne: Why?
<IdleOne> I figured unbanning just one IP would lessen the chances of him cloning/trolling
<funkyHat> oh. I can't figure out how to filter /mode +b to make it useful
<Pici> I just used /lastlog
<funkyHat> Oh. Silly me
<Pici> marienz: In #ubuntu-offtopic he was... I'm going to reformulate the ban mask so that it will actually try to hit him, since the ip based ones aren't working too well.
<IdleOne> Pici: I also figured when he tried to join with one of the banned IP's he would have to come here to have it removed.
<Pici> I'm also going to remove his #ubuntu bans since IdleOne removed his ban.
<IdleOne> I have not seen him lately in #u, I haven't been around much either.
<Pici> IdleOne: Well, I'l looking at the bans to see if he is supposed to be banned or not.  Hard to do that if we're only unbanning some addresses that he uses.
<Pici> IdleOne: When did you unban him?
<IdleOne> Pici: I remember talking about it with ikonia and bazhang I believe
<IdleOne> at least two weeks ago
<IdleOne> if not longer
<funkyHat> I'd be tempted to ban 122.161.*
<Pici> I'll wait on the #ubuntu bans until bazhang/ikonia are around.
 * gnomefreak feels stupid for asking but how do you op without any alias'
<Pici> /msg chanserv op
<Pici> er
<Pici> /msg chanserv op $channel $nick  ?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Or are you asking something else?
<gnomefreak> Pici: that is it. thanks
<Pici> I have an alias for it.
<gnomefreak> i tried while in pidgin in windows and i couldnt get it
<gnomefreak> Pici: me too but not on windows
<gnomefreak> i guess unop would replace op
<Pici> gnomefreak: Actually its /msg chanserv op $channel -$nick
<gnomefreak> with a -
<Pici> Yes.
<gnomefreak> ummmm
<gnomefreak> i unoped without being oped
<Pici> Yes, you can do that now on ircd-seven.
<gnomefreak> i used /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-ops -gnomefreak
<Pici> (confuses the people in -offtopic all the time)
<gnomefreak> and it unoped me
<nhandler> gnomefreak: There is DEOP you know
<Pici> Thats silly.
<gnomefreak> nhandler: yeah never used it though. im trying to figure out how it unoped me while using op but was never oped to start with
<Pici> Looks like deop does the same thing.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: I believe the -gnomefreak is what deop you
<nhandler> It isn't really "deoping" you, just setting mode -o on you (which you already have set).
<gnomefreak> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks that worked
<IdleOne> sure
<nhandler> It is no different than me trying to set +i on myself when it is already set. The command will get sent, but no actual change occurs
<gnomefreak> oh
<IdleOne> so basically you asked chanserv to op in #channel but -$nick
<IdleOne> so - is minus in this case
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> are shellium hosts still banned in #u?
<Pici> nickspam...
<IdleOne> kill it before it grows
 * jussi grumbles
<Pici> jussi is a poor role model
<jussi> Pici: everyone can have that happen on occaision.
<topyli> IdleOne: careful! sheriffs are known to be shot for saying that!
<mneptok> deputies are safe
<topyli> yep
<IdleOne> topyli: You saying I am the Sheriff?
 * IdleOne puts on bullet proof vest just in case
<topyli> yeah but i'm no killer of seed :)
<IdleOne> My name is also John
<IdleOne> I am scared now
<topyli> brown?
<IdleOne> no
<topyli> many people are called john, and considered hip enough to live
<topyli> like dr. john
<topyli> or mayall!
<topyli> old, guys, very cool
<IdleOne> I don't know if I am hip at all
<topyli> i think my flame extinguishing effort caused more flames on -ot :/
<mneptok> topyli: i have an irssi alias for "/extinguish" to "/mode +m"
<topyli> haha
<topyli> for 2.0, create flags like -smallflame and -bigflame, and make timers of 5 and 10 minutes :)
<mneptok> or /boxcar
<mneptok> http://www.wig-wag-trains.com/DI%20Pages/DI%20Pics/45-Container/6080_K-Line.jpg
<mneptok> it's a secret stigma. a reaping wheel. diminished by a carnival of sorts. chronic town, poster torn, reaping wheel. stranger, he's a stranger in these parts. gentlemen, don't get caught. cages under cage. gentlemen, don't get caught! boxcars are pulling out of town.
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv4nuD7q2uQ
<Pici> 14:37:16 <sikilpaake> abhijit: will robinson was this cool singer from the 90ś
 * mneptok feels old
<IdleOne> <sikilpaake> maybe i should post some cp, then
<IdleOne> I didn't get the reference
<h00k> IdleOne: cp may be short for child porn.
<h00k> it's a "common" reference to cp.
<IdleOne> hmm thanks. I'll remember that
<h00k> masked, some refer to it as cheese pizza or other words beginning with a 'c' and'p'
<IdleOne> disgusting
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Traveler said: ubottu, that is not gonna answer my question
<phillw> Hi, I'd like the factoid !lxterminal adding, description is "The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open an  LXTerminal session via Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal.  Guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/LXTerminal
<ubottu> Prodego called the ops in #ubuntu (pokeir spamming on join)
<marienz> can someone reproduce that? it won't spam me, but sometimes they refuse to spam staff cloaks
<phillw> marienz: As I'm passing, I will check, if you want?
<marienz> much appreciated :)
<mneptok> didn't spam me, but maco /kick'ed *just* after i /join'ed
<marienz> maco: spammed you?
<maco> two people said they got it, so i figure thats enough to believe
<marienz> ah, ok
<mneptok> maco: it's important to confirm these things before taking any action
<maco> mneptok: two witnesses, and one showed me in pm what the spam was. it was a french get-rich-quick scheme
<phillw> marienz: as pokier no longer on, I cannot confirm.
<marienz> yes, I didn't notice that soon enough
<marienz> thanks anyway :)
<Tm_T> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phillw> yw, you can always give me a shout if you need a 'user' to pop on anywhere (except #lubuntu, where I'm an OP)
<Tm_T> phillw: I don't think lxterminal needs its own factoid
<phillw> Tm_T  the calling of LXTerminal is different to that via GDE or KDE, possibly the customisation is also different?
<phillw> I'm just writing up help pages as I  work through the FAQ's on the channel :-)
<Tm_T> phillw: that information could be in the same factoid? or added to that help page?
<phillw> IF it can be added to the exsiting factoid, that would be okay, except that it is called LXTerminal and not terminal ?
<phillw> I can certainly put a note onto the Using the The Terminal page, but am not sure if customisation should go there?
<phillw> lxterminal is subtley different to terminal
<Tm_T> sure
 * phillw doesn't want getting shouted at for altering all sorts of documents; I'm still a fairly n00b at wiki / community pages :-)
<Tm_T> phillw: you can create separate page to help.ubuntu.com/community/ that contains lxterminal information, then link it in help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> or something...
<phillw> Tm_T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/LXTerminal already exists, but lubuntu is not yet officially adopted by Canonical, so I do tread really carefully. There is a lot of good will to the project and I would hate to put that at risk. Hence the Lubuntu documentation lives where it does.
<Tm_T> ...so you want to keep your documentation separate for now, so you want to have separate factoids too? (which will lead to, separate bot)
<phillw> Tm_T: untill lubuntu gains it's bug #1 resolution, the subtle differences that lxde uses may require a new bot (we currently have ubot5 on the room)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<phillw> lubuntu bug No.1 is adoption my Canonical :-)
<phillw> /s/my/by
<phillw> the majority of factoids apply to all flavours, but there are some differences in lubuntu, just as there are in Xubuntu and Kubuntu etc.
<Tm_T> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Tm_T> !im-kubuntu
<Tm_T> !im-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Tm_T> phillw: how about channel-specific factoids?
<phillw> Tm_T: that would be well kewl, I'm pretty new to the ubots. alanbell and nhandler have been helping me get my head round how they work. I don't want to create masses of work for people. I'll go with what ever you people in the know say is easiest for you and best for putting things on to them.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-28
<Tm_T> phillw: please make factoid text that you would like to get and someone will give comments and add it when ready
<Tm_T> time to get some sleep, good night all
<phillw> thanks Tm_T, sweet dreams !!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Kjixill has trolled enough)
<Seeker`> -23:29:31- Seeker`: If you really want to get back in to #ubuntu-offtopic to actually be part of the community, come to #ubuntu-ops in about 24 hours
<Seeker`> -23:29:55- Kjixill: i dont want to be part of a community that is homophobic, but thanks anyway
<Seeker`> -23:30:42- Seeker`: We aren't homophobic
<phillw> Seeker`: that's news to me, i.e. Kjixill stating ubuntu is homophobic :-\
<Seeker`> as a result of his ban in -offtopic
<mneptok> phillw: in -ops we are idle-phobic ;)
<phillw> Seeker`: send him to me next time :p
<Seeker`> any particular reason?
<phillw> I'm a card carrying queer (and, yes we are allowed to use that word to ourselves)
<phillw> lol
<mneptok> language should not be discriminatory.
<maco> thats the q in lgbtq isnt it?
<maco> well one of the q's i guess...
<mneptok> otherwise, please stop using the word "breeder," as us straights are allowed to use that amongst each other, but prohibit the homosexual community from using it.
<maco> id think its more about whether its being used nicely
<mneptok> if you want inclusivity, then be inclusive ;)
<phillw> a word is a word, it is the context in which you use it
<mneptok> i always use the word "queer" fabulously.
 * mneptok bats his eyes
<IdleOne> I don't think this topic is appropriate for this channel
<phillw> mneptok: I've never heard the word breeder used against str8s, but I do understand it
<mneptok> and ennyhoo, we should get back to the "no idling" topic.
 * mneptok is about as subtle as a flying sledgehammer
<phillw> sorry, IdleOne, we were discussing a troll, and the ways they bait
 * phillw scurries off before I get banned.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu Boondoc network spamming
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu Boondoc (~kent@209.191.217.164) network spamming
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> Would someone with a bit more floodbot-fu knowledge thann myself pop into #kubuntu-ops-monitor and make them shut up already ;)
<IdleOne> haha
<ubottu> In ubottu, phillw said: lxterminal is <reply> LXTerminal is the lubuntu version of terminal (CLI), it is very powerful and can break your computer. Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/LXTerminal for details and http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=326 for warnings.
<nhandler> ^^^ Is a channel-specific factoid for #lubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 467 bans)
<bazhang> Pici, Jungli is banned in -ot, has been ban-evading using a variety of IP addresses and nicks; not banned in #ubuntu though.
<IdleOne> Flannel: may i pm?
<Flannel> IdleOne: Always.
<IdleOne> thank you
<Flannel> IdleOne: Only a few people have issues with queries (apart from spam, etc, etc).  As an operator, it's sort of expected that you'll be getting unsolicited ones
<IdleOne> oh I know. I am fine with getting pm's but still like to ask permission :)
<elky> I prefer to ask if it's not an extension of a running dialog because it encourages the users to do the same.
<elky> Especially considering we've had (and still do have, I believe) issues with certain trolls recruiting in PMs
<IdleOne> I guess I need a hidden account. I don't get any of those types of messages
<elky> Hidden accounts are useful for catching spambots too.
<IdleOne> I assume there are plenty of those in the channel already
<IdleOne> hidden accounts I mean
<elky> A few.
<bazhang> ubuser is damiennmann/flsdfklsdfhklsdf/etc
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 469 bans)
<elky> Uh. the kubuntu floodbots are trying to talk to each other...
 * Mamarok wonders what a "hidden account" is
<elky> Mamarok, undercover.
<Mamarok> elky: you mean with another nick?
<elky> Yes.
<elky> It's not uncommon for staff or ops to have them.
<Mamarok> I never felt the need for until now :)
<jpds> Mamarok: Welcome to #ubuntu-black-ops
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<funkyHat> jpds: you've blown our cover for sure! This channel is publicly logged!
<jpds> funkyHat: Quick, get funky.
 * funkyHat is always funky
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 472 bans)
<jpds> mneptok: ...
<mneptok> yessss?
<Pici> #ubuntu is weird today.
<mneptok> s/today//
<jpds> Pici: No, it's just that hrhrhr_ bloke.
<Pici> Really? Frank Sinatra?
<ubottu> In ubottu, roy__868 said: sorry is my firs time here
<rww> Good day. Pomp242 in #ubuntu-offtopic is connected to webchat through what appears to be either a compromised server or an open proxy, and is displaying the problematic mental qualities and Marissa Meyer obsession that are a trademark of a serial ban evader.
<rww> specifically, some dude who used Traveler* nicks and had HarborMasta and various other idents.
<rww> relevant bantracker entries might also involve Grexo, Grenfell, or various other aliases I can't remember off the top of my head
<ubottu> In ubottu, master said: ubuntu is nice
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-29
<xdpirate> why am i getting forwarded here?
<xdpirate> tried to join #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mikeru)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (bjegovic)
<tonyyarusso> @whoami
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from picard1421)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from picard1421)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 481 bans)
<gnomefreak> Pici: i dont see any easy way to merge them, im open to ideas
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 484 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 484 bans)
<Pici> I'll take a look
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget launch-feedback
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-30
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (zewb)
<h00k> thanks, maco, missed that one
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (padza trolling (multiple languages)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (padza (bad german language))
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (padza  now he's just trying to make people mad)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from padza)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (mo--_ padza)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (padza)
<iceroot> maybe someone can handle this? would be great..
<bazhang> ban evading right away
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from padza)
<ikonia> what's up
<ikonia> bazhang: who/what
<ikonia> ahh tonyyarusso is there
<tonyyarusso> idiot
<oCean_> hi, <ackmadah> in #u is padza also
<oCean_> (~padxa@41.119.185.110)
<tonyyarusso> not anymore he's not :P
 * tonyyarusso placed a rather broad ban - remember that tomorrow
<bazhang> ikonia, sorry was checking bantracker; looked familiar to rohff94 (serial ban evader) false alarm
<ikonia> http://www.declaredvoid.com/?id=78
<ikonia> I got flamed in a blog because I stopped someone ranting :)
<bazhang> hehe nice
<jpds> ZOMG, you're like, totally famous.
<ikonia> he missed the point of me telling him to stop ranting and check the bug report that was for the problem,
<ikonia> and took it as "don't say anything"
<IdleOne> ikonia: I wouldn't give that blog post a second thought. They could of at least provided a link to the logs so people could read your response for themselves. Seems he wasn't done ranting last night so he kept on ranting in a blog.
<IdleOne> btw \o/ dude your blog famous now :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: I can assure you, I've not given it a first thought
<IdleOne> heh
<elky> Wait, ikonia has a blog?
<Mamarok> sounds interesting :) Where is it?
<ikonia> not my blog
<elky> I'm confused.
<ikonia> some guy was moaning about me in his blog
<elky> Heh
<ikonia> http://www.declaredvoid.com/?id=78
<elky> Ok, I only have to load the page to see someone thinks highly of hirself.
<Tm_T> interesting, no comments section to be seen
<ikonia> of course not
<ikonia> I wouldn't comment anyway
<Mamarok> elky: hey, he developed and designed the web, how dare you comment on that
 * Mamarok misread "on the web" and read "of the web" instead :=)
<Tm_Tr> in the other news: I hate DDoS
<IdleOne> keep an eye on irule had to remove for trolling
<ubottu> In ubottu, kangarooo said: lv is Esiet laipni gaidīti apmeklēt #ubuntu-lv komunikācija par Ubuntu notiek Latviski
<ubottu> In ubottu, kangarooo said: latvian is Esiet laipni gaidīti apmeklēt #ubuntu-lv komunikācija par Ubuntu notiek Latviski
<kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#line-16 ubottu in #xubuntu doesnt replies to bug 556456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556456 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu ISO testing beta2 ubiquity crash" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556456
<kangarooo> like ubottu does it here
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-31
<heartsmagic> hello, i have a question about an ubuntu-* related channel, is there any active manager here?
<Tm_T> yes?
<heartsmagic> can we use ubuntu-* channel names for our loco?
<Tm_T> is it approved ubuntu loco? (I would assume it's ok for unapproved too, though cannot remember exact rules)
<heartsmagic> yeah we are approved, Ubuntu Turkiye
<heartsmagic> but i am not asking directly loco name, we already have #ubuntu-tr
<heartsmagic> for example we want a channel for our ezine named sudo
<heartsmagic> is #ubuntu-sudo ok?
<Tm_T> hmmm, no
<heartsmagic> or should we use ubuntu-tr-sudo?
<heartsmagic> or anything else?
<Tm_T> -tr-sudo should be ok I guess
<heartsmagic> ok, thank you
<bazhang>  oaf (~whore@60.183.206.227) has joined #ubuntu  badident?
<elky> yeah.
<elky> tell them it must have got truncated and says something rather nasty now.
<elky> (yes, i know it didnt)
<elky> bazhang, familiar with the person in -ot?
<bazhang> ah crivit is buzag / jarheadless  (known issue)
<bazhang> elky, Vegas from before seems to be similar to pomp242 but rww would know
<elky> mc44 says the same thing
<elky> I was too caught up getting ready for work yesterday to deal with it
<elky> <biklighter> calling yer mommy?  cry baby
<elky> <biklighter> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<elky> Tasty.
<crivit> hey whats up
<bazhang> crivit, hi
<crivit> and?
<bazhang> crivit, you seem to have trouble with keeping random commentary out of #ubuntu
<crivit> random commentary???
<bazhang> crivit, please read the code of conduct and guidelines as you are currently muted in #ubuntu
<crivit> I didnt slag anyone off
<bazhang> !coc | crivit
<ubottu> crivit: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | crivit
<ubottu> crivit: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> crivit, take a moment to read those and let me know when you are through
<crivit> ? what did I say that upset you
<bazhang> crivit, hufx buzag jarheadless you have a history of this type of behaviour
<crivit> now youve lost me
<bazhang> crivit, read the links above and let me know when you have understood them
<crivit> ok read them
<bazhang> please do
<crivit> have done
<crivit> this is most irrugular
<bazhang> crivit, that's hard to believe. it takes more than 5 seconds to read all those links
<crivit> have have I done to upset you?
<bazhang> crivit, no. you have failed to follow the channel guidelines however.
<crivit> how? I wasnt offence to anyone
<bazhang> crivit, you are currently muted in #ubuntu ; should you wish to resolve this I would to move this forward
<crivit> how and for what?
<bazhang> crivit, as you have said that you read the links above it should be clear
<crivit> and?
<crivit> what did I say that offended other users?
<crivit> this is just silly
<bazhang> crivit, this is not a debate
<bazhang> should you agree to follow the channel guidelines we can move forward and lift your mute.
<crivit> Ive never had this before why now? please explain
<bazhang> crivit, you certainly have, under a variety of other nicknames. you were asked repeatedly in this instance to keep random offtopic commentary out of #ubuntu and in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crivit> under a variety of other nicknames   what the hell does this mean?
<bazhang> crivit, okay. there is no way to move this forward then.
<crivit> this is a public pc
<crivit> and I have a staff member here now so if you want to talk to him?
<bazhang> crivit, your mute has been changed to a ban. should you wish to move this forward in the future then please join this channel in 24 hours
<bazhang> crivit, there is nothing more to discuss at this time.
<crivit> hi Im staff here
<crivit> what the problem with this user
<bazhang> crivit, please part the channel
<crivit> or pc
<bazhang> crivit, you can return in 24hrs to discuss your ban in #ubuntu
<crivit> I dont think you understand this is a public pc
<crivit> this user has been here only for the last few hours
<bazhang> <crivit> omg bazhang has killem me 3 times now  care to explain that comment?
<bazhang> ah Iam_360_ as well
<crivit> we have many day to day users and we try to be respectfull
<crivit> I work here
<crivit> what was the problem ?
<bazhang> crivit, again this conversation is over for today. please return in 24 hours should you wish to resolve it. thanks.
<elky> Hmmm, wielding of Claim To Have Freenode Staffer On The Payroll is + how many to the troll stat again?
<bazhang> haha
<elky> Gotta be at least 10
<bazhang> most certainly
<elky> Though, re-reading it doesn't seem he was claiming Freenode staff were the problem. He was posing as 'net cafe staff I think.
<elky> Which is even more LOL
<bazhang> yep. and his quit message was the very same one he excoriated -ot users with
<bazhang> poopsmith seems to be trolling. guest1 will be removed as well if he continues (also in -ru)
<ikonia> agreed
<ubottu> psycho_oreos called the ops in #ubuntu (Sary is spamming and offtopic)
<elky> er... was that a really poor attempt at a tuna "joke" there?
<elky> actually, re-reading no
<bazhang> he's just in full "you're not the boss of me!" mode
<elky> You'd think he'd have figured by now that being in that mode tends to work out poorly for him
<bazhang> heh true
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tik)
<bazhang> ban evading again
<ikonia> where
<bazhang> #ubuntu ballbag
<ikonia> thanks
<bazhang> sure
<elky> Charming name, that.
<IdleOne> So Sary is a channel op in #ubuntu-sa but manages to get himself banned in #u?
<ikonia> really ?
<IdleOne> yes
<ikonia> how dissapointing
<IdleOne> indeed
<charlie-tca> That's not easy, is it?
<elky> and just joined -women
<elky> eyes please
<elky> has left -women
<IdleOne> he saw me go in and out of -sa
<IdleOne> probably doing the same
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pharasoth said: !ikonia yeah it is supported..
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> ikonia is supported. Good to know
<ikonia> storf/frots has been a problem before
<ikonia> he speaks perfect english, yet insists on asking for aids
<ubottu> storf called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> what a surprise
<jpds> ikonia is indeed a troll.
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> I'm sure he's trolling
<ikonia> he knows the words yet choses the wrong ones on purpose
<jpds> What does he have against Deutsche?
<ikonia> don't know
<gnomefreak> i am 80% sure he is trolling, however not sure why he choose ikonia
<IdleOne> ok well, I am going to remove myself from the situation with storf. Don't want it to appear personal on my end when he gets banned
<jpds> gnomefreak: ikonia is iconic.
<ikonia> ha ha
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> I don't see anything to suggest oss4 is even packaged in ubuntu
<jpds> Everyone uses PulseAudio.
<gnomefreak> we should really ask him in here if he continues, i have a feeling it is going to get disruptive in #u
<ikonia> ok, oss4 isn't packaged for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> it seems to be the names that start with I/i
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<ikonia> it suggests getting it from 4front.com
<gnomefreak> bad idea but you already know taht ;)
<ikonia> it is packaged
<gnomefreak> when was it imtroduced
<ikonia> I'm out now for a while
<ikonia> laters
<Vespero> I have a question
<Flannel> Hi Vespero, what's up?
<Vespero> Sometime within the last 72 hours I was banned from #Ubuntu
<Vespero> I've been on in the last few days
<Vespero> but I never even said anything
<Vespero> Is there a way I could find out what my offense was? .__.
<Flannel> Vespero: Looks like you CTCP pinged the channel
<Vespero> Flannel: I don't know what that means
<Flannel> Vespero: About 14 hours ago you pinged the entire channel
<Vespero> 14 hours? I was banned when I tried to get on last night
<Flannel> Vespero: Yeah, looks to be about that.  You were on with a nick of Uruz
<Vespero> Uruz is my second name. I got switched to it because connection problems caused my Identification message to be delayed
<Flannel> Vespero: right.  What IRC client are you using?
<Vespero> XChat
<Flannel> Vespero: Some graphical clients make it easy to do things like ping the entire channel if you right click the channel name and then select it, or however it's actually done
<Vespero> Oh, I think I know what happened then
<Flannel> Vespero: Alright.  I'm going to go ahead and unban you, please don't ping the channel again :)
<Vespero> <3 Thanks, I'll look into disabling it
<Vespero> ^__^ thanks again!
<LjL> mccartney needs a clearer redirect to -es or something, he won't get it
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (mccartney)
<jpds> Hmm.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-01
<bazhang> Sary was banned in #ubuntu IdleOne ?
<Flannel> bazhang: doesn't look like it
<bazhang> not seeing him in the bantracker. talking to him in PM about incursions into -women and posting offtopic nonsense in #ubuntu
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks.
<bazhang> <GladosS> And I was wondering how to compile IE8?
<elky> Is he serious?
<bazhang> he also wondered why he had to pay for Firefox
<bazhang> I PM'd him and suggested he stop and join -ot
<elky> Well, trolling isn't really on topic there either
<elky> Um. #f.
<knome> juxindawoods @#x, please watch him
<knome> i'm ircing w/ phone atm
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bullgard4)
<oCean_> Hi, please see <Guest1057> in #u
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, c3l said: ubottu: no, noob is not an acronym
<jpds>  
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Sleepwlker)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-25
<IdleOne> !guidelines > jc
<Pici> !guidelines > andrewsit
<Pici> Weird.
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ionite said: !j3roth: what is alternate install?
<h00k> woah, hello, genii-around
 * genii-around slides h00k a large mug of coffee, prepared just the way they like
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> come on, bantracker, you need some coffee
<genii-around> Yeah it does get quite slow.
<h00k> theadmin is making me nervous in #ubuntu, but I don't have the time right now to watch all the time
<h00k> @mark theadmin #ubuntu maybe troll, sent a malicious command, unsure yet
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> ubuntu5555252> Kaboom! Everyone went home.
<oCean> marmelade in #u is this troll I think, but cannot remember the name/previous bans
<oCean> oh wait, isn't it lars? torben?
<oCean> I wager it's him
<oCean> is there even an active ban on him? Seems that a lot have been removed since
<oCean> right: 41282
<oCean> but no active one I think
<hypatia> i am so confused by #u-o at the moment
<Pici> I'm normally confused about #u-o
<ldunn> This is entirely normal
<charlie-tca> I'm normally confused
<hypatia> good point
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-26
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<rww> dealing with it ^
<rww> #ubuntu-hk currently has no humans in it and has had one line spoken in it in the last week. Objections to removing it from !cn?
<nhandler> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<nhandler> rww: Go ahead
<rww> !cn =~ s% 或 /join #ubuntu-hk%%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<elky> you might want to figure out what 或 means and if it ought to be put back in between -cn and -tw
<tonyyarusso> Google suggests "or".
<rww> sssshhhh language is hard
<rww> !cn =~ s%cn /%cn 或 /%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> (and yes, it's or. I remember the last time this factoid came up)
 * nhandler really should fix up his vps so that he doesn't just see a bunch of ?s
<rww> nhandler: Incidental offtopic note: I'm beating you on #idlerpg :P
<nhandler> :)
<rww> [#ubuntu] I am entirely unsurprised to note that littlebearz is a mIRC user with a bunch of scripts installed.
<tonyyarusso> Are there mIRC users without a bunch of useless scripts installed?
<rww> ah. once of which appears to be a DCC bot.
<rww> tonyyarusso: friends don't let friends use mIRC :(
<Corey> Indeed.
<bazhang> truepurple was asking that repeatedly in another channel
<rww> truepurple was another victory for +g
<bazhang> I read that as g+
<bazhang> ah the high dudgeon
<bazhang> wine is installed by default?
<rww> not that I'm aware of
<bazhang> truepurple, hello
<truepurple> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> truepurple, this is where to discuss issues with channel moderation, etc
<truepurple> How do i tell who is a mod?
<truepurple> Verses who is just a bossy regular user?
<bazhang> truepurple, not the issue
<Myrtti> it doesnt matter
<bazhang> you were going way offtopic
<truepurple> It sure does
<rww> again, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list. If your client is unable to deal with notices, go ask your client's IRC channel why.
<bazhang> #smuxi perhaps
<rww> which has a whole seven people in it.
<truepurple> I type in "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list" as a command?
<bazhang> truepurple, yes
<truepurple> any channel?
<bazhang> ?
<rww> I know you're familiar with the concept of messages, you attempted to do it to me earlier.
<truepurple> You could have said I wont talk to you here or something
<truepurple> Rather then silence
<rww> truepurple: My IRC session is set to not send me messages that are PMed to me unless they're from specific users. This is by design.
<rww> and is entirely irrelevant to whyever you're here, I would guess
<bazhang> he/she was asking who the "channel mods" were
<bazhang> I suggested truepurple come here
<truepurple> Is most of the people here mods?
<bazhang> apart from the bots, yes
<IdleOne> mods are called ops on irc
<truepurple> Anyone with a + next to the name?
<truepurple> k
<bazhang> truepurple, at any rate, you were going offtopic, were asked to stop.
<rww> #ubuntu-ops contains ops from all the core channels, not just #ubuntu.
<bazhang> truepurple, hence the removal
<truepurple> But if they are here with the + next to their name, they are ops somewhere?
<bazhang> yeppers
<truepurple> bazhang: So you are the reason my ubuntu tab just vanished, taking all its chat history with it?
<bazhang> truepurple, not sure what you mean by that
<rww> No, that would be me. If your client doesn't support logging either, you should probably give up and find a sane client.
<truepurple> bazhang  "truepurple, hence the removal:
<truepurple> What is logging?
<rww> copying chat history to a file for later perusal
<truepurple> Well this is the IRC client that was suggested to me when I asked in ubuntu some time ago, what client should I use
<truepurple> I can copy/past chat history, if that is what you mean
<truepurple> rww: Well knowing someones knowledge base can be integral to getting help on anything, without that information, its just another random opinion that may be right, or may be wrong, I might as well ask a crazy 8 ball
<bazhang> truepurple, you asked about linux running better from the center of the hdd. you were answered there is no effect. you then asked for the qualifications, real-life experience of that fact.
<truepurple> No, I asked what you base your answer on, what your level of expertise is etc
<bazhang> truepurple, at that point, you were asked to please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<truepurple> Like I said, its easy to answer, you could not know the first thing about the subject and say the same thing
<bazhang> truepurple, lots of eyes on that channel.
<truepurple> Well it is relevant to the ubuntu topic I was asking about, which would make it ontopic, besides which, I can not join ubuntu-beginners
<bazhang> things that are clearly wrong are almost always called out as such
<truepurple> bazang: I have asked many a basic question in ubuntu channel and had noone there having a clue
<truepurple> bazang: so silence from the crowd (many of which are also others looking for help) says nothing
<bazhang> truepurple, at any rate, the continued questioning of said expertise was clearly offtopic.
<bazhang> truepurple, was there anything else you wished to discuss?
<truepurple> bazhang: I disagree, so your saying if I wish to get help with ubuntu, sometimes I need to split half that conversation into another channel?
<truepurple> What purpose does this surve?
<bazhang> truepurple, not sure what you mean
<truepurple> serve
<bazhang> direct ubuntu support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<truepurple> Asking someones level of expertise is a matter of getting ubuntu support, not of chit-chat
<bazhang> truepurple, the channel would grind to a standstill if that were the standard policy
<truepurple> If people were allowed to ask your level of expertise, the channel would grind to a standstill? I see no bases in that belief
<IdleOne> #ubuntu uses peer review to insure the advice we get/receive is correct. had rww given you the wrong answer 95% of the time someone would have said something. So the question here is were you off topic or not? in the opinion of two active ops at the time you were.
<Tm_T> as "level of expertise" is vague at best, I don't see how it would be a short, productive discussion in our support channels
<truepurple> rww: Anyway, I can not ask in offtopic, even though it is not a matter of chit-chat, its not working for me to join that channel. I can't ask you in PM, because for what ever crazy reason your not accepting them. Would you please answer here?
<IdleOne> truepurple: if you feel the removal was unjust or abusive...
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rww> If I tell you I have a bachelors degree in channel opping, a masters degree in management, and more LPIC certifications than I can count, will you listen to me when I tell you to stop being monotonous?
<IdleOne> I see no reason to continue this discussion.
<rww> Neither do I.
<truepurple> IdleOne: I have asked questions where noone knew the answer to my question, even though my question was not very advanced. So not always is there someone knowledgable about that same subject
<truepurple> And if somoene doesn't know, they say nothing right?
<IdleOne> truepurple: people who answer questions in #ubuntu usually do it when they know the answer.
<truepurple> IdleOne: So to say that one persons statement is correct because noone disagreed at that time is not confirmation
<IdleOne> truepurple: What qualifies you to decide that rww didn't lie to you when he gives you his resume?
<IdleOne> you are wasting our time with this nonsense.
<IdleOne> good night.
<truepurple> IdleOne: I would give rww the benefit of the doubt as far as any qualifification claims
<rww> You don't appear to be.
<truepurple> rww: How can I when you didn't give any in the first place?
<truepurple> *qualification
<IdleOne> ok so give him the same benefit and assume he gave you the right answer.
<bazhang> which he did
<truepurple> IdleOne: That is too much of a leap
<bazhang> thanks elky
<IdleOne> I wanted to but didn't want to be accused of abusing
<elky> oh, you'll always be accused of that just by virtue of breathing.
<elky> comes with the job.
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> elky: yeah I know but I rather it be a council member then me :P
<IdleOne> than*
<rww> Yes, because elky is less likely to be accused of abuse than you.
<rww> :P
<IdleOne> that isn't what I meant
<IdleOne> I am just happy it isn't me this time
<Tm_T> hmmm, I think I have never been accused on abusing my demigod powers ):
<Tm_T> ldunn: welcome with perfect timing, how can we help you? (;
<elky> i seem to recall it happening in your absence.
<ikonia> truepurple has done this stuff before, and been banned for it
<rww> incidentally, I don't see any modes set on them in #ubuntu-beginners. Dunno why they think there are.
<Tm_T> elky: you're intriguing me (:)
<elky> Tm_T, i can't remember specificis
<ikonia> elky: they are there as they where banned from #ubuntu at one point before
<elky> eh?
<ikonia> sorry, have I missunderstood the question
<bazhang> ikonia, asking people's level of expertise to give basic answers
<elky> ok, so i'm still this side of the line. cool.
<bazhang> "does linux run better from the center of the hdd"
<ikonia> bazhang: repeating the same question over and over and over, then asking you to backup your reasons with documentation or your CV
<Tm_T> there's no line, just endless plane
<bazhang> ikonia, then insisting that questioning the expertise is totally ON topic
<ikonia> bazhang: and then cross-posting the same question in multple channel and trying to play people off against each other
<bazhang> ikonia, yes, exactly, as it happened today
<rww> I'm not sure why we're expending effort telling each other that the person we know was trolling was trolling :P
<ikonia> I could understand him asking how do you know ? but then questioning beyond that, and asking for proof and then just repeating the same question over and over
<bazhang> rww, I need your CV to answer that
<ikonia> I don't know / think he is trolling
<ikonia> I think he just expects the wrong things
<rww> bazhang: Why does nobody believe me when I say I have a B.S. in Channel Operation :(
<IdleOne> because the B.S. is BS
<bazhang> * [KGB_plague] (~alsheeba@94.59.25.66): Abdulla Al Romaithi   wonder if thats lsheeba
<bazhang> seems to be him, but odd that bt has zero listing of him
<bazhang> Jul 23 15:59:19 <lsheeba>	cant believe u mute me i come with nicks of alsheeba , KGB_plague , Alhubaishy + Crozar , and u muted a person who helped the community for years with those simple questions thats arised in the channe
<Pici> a few crazy questions in there today...
<jpds> "how can i make my own dns and get the list of all the websites of the world?"
<jpds> Wins.
<bazhang> I thought removal of python was pretty interesting
<Pici> jpds: that user is asking in a few other channels as well and still doesn't appear to have a clue :(
<jpds> Pici: I think I have educated her in -server.
<Pici> jpds: I see her saying nearly the same things in #dns still
<Pici> (I joined there just to watch)
<CarlFK> where is the op coc?
<ikonia> which one ?
<ikonia> I thought it was the same as the normal one
<CarlFK> not http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct  but something else that is
<ikonia> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<ikonia> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<ikonia> that one ?
<CarlFK> yes - thanks
<CarlFK> PyCon organizers are looking for such text
<ikonia> it's not a bad version
<CarlFK> what I was looking for "Leaders make difficult choices but are careful to act in the best interests of their communities."
<ikonia> I quite like the whole documents intent
<Tm_T> intentions, pavements ];=
<ikonia> thats what I was thinking of, thank you Pici
<Pici> ikonia: too slow
 * ikonia shamed
<Pici> ikonia: your turn ;)
<ikonia> ha
<cjhard> uh hi
<cjhard> am i in truble?
<cjhard> hello?
<cjhard> can u here me?
<ikonia> hello cjhard
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<ikonia> just so you're clear I've muted you in #ubuntu so you can't talk
<ikonia> yes we can see you speak in this channel
<cjhard> ok kool
<cjhard> y did u ban me if u dont mind me asking?
<ikonia> cjhard: you've been asked to join this channel so I can explain why you've been muted in #ubuntu
<ikonia> this way we can resolve the issue, get your mute removed and allow you to use the #ubuntu channel again
<cjhard> i installed gentoo nd i wood lyk 2 noe if ubun2 is easier
<cjhard> to use
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<cjhard> ok kool
<cjhard> ues
<cjhard> yes
<ikonia> cjhard: ok - the first issue, is how you talk
<cjhard> ???
<ikonia> cjhard: we have a rule in the #ubuntu channel that you need to type / talk in clear English, that means no "U R using Gen2"
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<cjhard> wats rong with how i talk?
<ikonia> it allows people of all English abilities to best understand you
<cjhard> its clearly im speeking english
<ikonia> no - it's not
<cjhard> not lyk im speaking chinese lol
<cjhard> wat language do u think im speeking?
<ikonia> people have different levels of ability in speaking English due to the fact that #ubuntu is a global channel
<cjhard> ni hao
<cjhard> lol
<ikonia> to help this - we ask everyone to speak in clear English, no text or shortened speak
<ikonia> cjhard: do you understand that ?
<cjhard> dats reely dere problem if dey dont understand how da natives talk
<cjhard> dey shood get betta @ english
<ikonia> cjhard: ok - if you don't stop talking in this silly way with me, I'll stop discussing it in here and just ban you
<ikonia> cjhard: please start typing in clear English
<ikonia> cjhard: do you understand the "speak in clear English" rule for #ubuntu I've just explained to you
<cjhard> i dont think u shood discrimin8 on the way ppl speek
<ikonia> ok - good bye
<cjhard> just cos u dont lyk it
<cjhard> dats called tirrany
<cjhard> duh
<ikonia> cjhard: please leave this channel now
<cjhard> how wood u feel if ur goverment legislated good manners?
<cjhard> wood u think dis wud be a good thing?
<cjhard> no dis is a terrible thing ur doing
<cjhard> under da guise of "doing it 4 minorities"
<ikonia> cjhard: I've made the rule of the channel and the reasoning behind it quite clear, - you seem to want to ignore it, we are done. Please leave, now
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<cjhard> u shood be ashamed of urself
<cjhard> you sicken me
<cjhard> what is ur country of origin?
<cjhard> i will go dere
<cjhard> and become a leader
<cjhard> and legislate good manners
<tsimpson> cjhard: come back when you are in a better mood to discuss your issue
<cjhard> and jail ppl 4 not bowing 2 me in public
<cjhard> cleerly ikonia is in a bad mood
<cjhard> 2 b so rude 2 a guest
<cjhard> and abuse his powers
<tsimpson> cjhard: no, your typing is horrible, please fix it
<cjhard> yeh clearly u dont liek how i type
<cjhard> well i dont lyk ur attitude
<cjhard> but if u came 2 a channe;
<cjhard> channel
<cjhard> dat i modded
<cjhard> i wouldn't mute u cos of ur attitude
<tsimpson> sorry, but I really can't talk to you when you type like that
<cjhard> cos dats wrogn
<cjhard> yes u can
<cjhard> u noe exactly wat i'm saying
<cjhard> But you just choose to be a pompous ass
<tsimpson> are you intentionally trying to make it more difficult for people to read your messages?
<cjhard> Because it makes you feel intellectually superior
 * tsimpson wins
<ikonia> gents, thank you
<oCean> derp is banned right?
<oCean> <Derpadong> in #u
<Pici> dunno
<oCean> BT is extremely slow on me, but I'm quite certain..
<oCean> this one I think 42019, and then 42021
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (IdlePantload appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (OpenWide appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<oCean> tsimpson: remember the fix/hack? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/790908
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790908 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "[bantracker] Request for review of ban while it's actually a @mark" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tsimpson> oCean: if a mask doesn't have a '*' or a '?', it's considered a @mark
<tsimpson> and it's definitely hack rather than fix
<oCean> :)
<oCean> that's why a mark for guest7218!*@* still results in a reminder
<tsimpson> yep
<LjL> tsimpson: i like the way you think
<oCean> nvm that
<tsimpson> marks are only really useful when the bot has the full mask anyway
<tsimpson> (the bot is kind of smart about it, it'll check /whois and /whowas to find the mask)
<oCean> the mask is in the actual comment :/
<oCean> I forgot why
<tsimpson> unfortunately, searching the BT seems not to search comments
<oCean> Yes, I noticed that too :(
<tsimpson> it's all kinds of hack+broken-ness
<Pici> Adding another field for "isMark" would be a good solution.
<tsimpson> Pici: maybe BT2 has such a feature ;)
<Pici> maybe
<tsimpson> anyway, the next BT is being planned, and it'll be better
<tsimpson> as it can't be any worse than the current one...
<rww> the current one exists, I consider that an important feature :P
 * rww kids, writes even hackier perl to work around the things that annoy him about BT anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-27
<h00k> truepurple: How can we help you?
<truepurple> Yesterday action was taken against me twice that caused the channels I was ins tab to close
<truepurple> What might this action have been?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> truepurple: what channels?
<truepurple> this one, and ubuntu
<h00k> truepurple: you don't recall why you were removed from #ubuntu or #ubuntu-ops?
<truepurple> First, no real was was given, but second, that is not what I asked
<truepurple> I asked, what was the action taken against me, it seems being kicked does not cause the tab to close, so what was done against me?
<tonyyarusso> You were removed.
<h00k> truepurple: from looking a the logs, you were removed requested by an opp.
<h00k> *op
<truepurple> that is different from kicked?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<h00k> truepurple: yes
<tonyyarusso> You can find details on Freenode's documentation.
<truepurple> Is it meant to close the tab?
<tonyyarusso> That depends on the client implementation.
<tonyyarusso> /preferences
<truepurple> Is  it meant to close the tab though, is that the general idea of removed verse kicked
<tonyyarusso> That depends on the client implementation / preferences.
<h00k> It is meant to remove you from the room (basically a /part).
<truepurple> If its just a client thing, where is there even a separate command from kicked?
<tonyyarusso> You could ask the IRCd developers about that.
<truepurple> Well I am requesting that you kick, you don't remove
<tonyyarusso> Did you have an Ubuntu ops question?
<truepurple> kick is just as good as remove, and allows me to see the log
<tonyyarusso> Well, we're not going to do that, but thanks for asking.
<h00k> It helps prevent auto-rejoining scripts from auto-rejoining.
<h00k> truepurple: also, the channels are publicly logged
<h00k> ubottu: tell truepurple about logs
<ubottu> truepurple, please see my private message
<truepurple> But finding messages in a log will not be as easy
<truepurple> So if you feel you were unfairly treated regarding a "remove" what are you suppose to do again?
<tonyyarusso> ubottu: tell truepurple about appeals
<ubottu> truepurple, please see my private message
<truepurple> what is the exact command for this remove? Is it /remove?
<h00k> truepurple: for you to part a channel? /part
<truepurple> No, when you remove someone from a channel, what do you type?
<tonyyarusso> /ar truepurple
<tonyyarusso> for instance
<h00k> if you have the autobleh script on irssi, yes.
<tonyyarusso> On my client
<tonyyarusso> yup
<h00k> (also, you must be an op)
<tonyyarusso> Again, this is all documented on the Freenode site.
<truepurple> I am talking with the developer of the smuxi client I use, he is making it sound like it is some kind of bug or hack with this forced part behavior
<tonyyarusso> Try a designed feature of the IRCd.
<tonyyarusso> How it is *handled* is a client matter.
<h00k> http://dev.freenode.net/ircd-seven
<truepurple> <meebey> its freenode? they are known to be IRC protocol abuser
<truepurple> I mean I dont care about hack verses feature, I just dont want the tab to close
<h00k> truepurple: is there anything else we can help you with in here? If you would like to talk to #freenode about features, feel free in #freenode.
<tonyyarusso> Whether the tab closes or not is a client matter.  This has nothing to do with us.  Do you have any further business here?
<truepurple> can you kick me if you dont want me in here any more so I can review things said?
<truepurple> That is not how this developer is making it sound
<truepurple> And I would appreciate it if you guys would use kick more often, and only use that other thing if there is a issue with that user with this bot thing
<tonyyarusso> We're not going to change how we operate because you can't set your preferences properly.
<truepurple> Its not even a option with this client
<h00k> truepurple: I may suggest a different client.
<truepurple> The developer of the client says such a command is not a proper command even
<h00k> /part surely is a proper command.
<h00k> truepurple: the command entered by ops, /ar, is simply an alias.
<truepurple> for a user to use in their own client...
<h00k> and is one example, on one 'script' on one client.
<truepurple> For a OPS to force such a command into my client is another matter
<truepurple> You guys sure are talking cold, if someone isnt using whatever bot, there is no problem with you guys using kick instead
<h00k> truepurple: the command issued is /remove
<h00k> truepurple: if there's something you would like to take up with !appeals, you're welcome to that as well
<truepurple> I can appeal a general policy?
<tsimpson> our policy of using /remove is not up for debate, sorry
<h00k> truepurple: again, I may suggest using a client that doesn't close a particular tab if removed
<truepurple> If its no sweat off your backs, there is no rule that requires remove verses kick, there is no reason to show some slight kindness to a user
<tsimpson> both /kick and /remove have the same result, the user is forced out of the channel
<truepurple> If its a matter of bot, couldn't you use a short ban instead?
<tsimpson> exactly how _your_ client handles it is not up to us
<truepurple> No, kick keeps the tab open
<tonyyarusso> Why should all of us change something instead of you?
<ldunn> truepurple: this depends on the client
<truepurple> meebey> see they abuse the protocol
<truepurple> 21:41 <meebey> so the autojoin bot believe it wanted to leave
<truepurple> 21:41 <meebey> do you start to see the issue?
<truepurple> 21:42 <meebey> this is what smuxi does, it can not tell apart if you wanted to close the channel or they forced it to
<truepurple> 21:42 <meebey> its the exact same command
<tonyyarusso> Again, whether your tab stays open is YOUR problem, not ours.  Now stop wasting our time griping about your client's failures.
<ldunn> /remove keeps my tab open in xchat
<h00k> truepurple: please do not flood the channel
<truepurple> I was just telling you what I was told
<tonyyarusso> And we're telling you what we're telling you.
<elky> how about you discuss the reason why you're banned rather than this.
<truepurple> and 5 lines its more of a drissel
<tsimpson> truepurple: tell the developers that parting a channel does not mean closing a tab, other than that we can't really do anything about your client
<truepurple> elky: I am not banned
<elky> when why are you here?
<truepurple> elky: I suggested ban instead of /ar so the tab doesnt close
<h00k> a ban is unnecessary
<elky> why were you here yesterday
<truepurple> Oh I remember
<truepurple> Someone told me something, I asked if I could get a short technical background so I can determine how accurate the information might be
<truepurple> The ops asked me to go to this channel to discuss how that discussion wasnt right or something
<truepurple> The ops at the time called that "off topic" I say that is BS, it is very much on topic
<elky> It wasn't. That's an incredibly rude thing to ask a volunteer who is helping you.
<truepurple> Not in the least
<truepurple> Any random person can answer you
<tsimpson> the don't use community support services
<truepurple> and they might not have a clue or make silly presumptions, and you have no way of knowing
<elky> If you want qualified support, you do need to pay for that. Canonical offers paid support.
<tonyyarusso> So, you came back to have the same argument as yesterday?  How is that helpful?
<tsimpson> there are commercial services available if you want more assurance
<truepurple> "<elky> how about you discuss the reason why you're banned rather than this."
<truepurple> "<elky> when why are you here?"
<elky> truepurple, focus on the discussion with me please
<tsimpson> if you aren't willing to trust the people giving support in #ubuntu, then don't use #ubuntu. it's busy enough without everyone needing to explain every detail of every bit of advice they give, not to mention how off-putting that would be to helpers
<truepurple> elky: I did not understand that
<elky> what did you not understand?
<truepurple> tsimpson: I just asked for a little tech background, if I was given some and I was still questioning, that would be something
<truepurple> But it is absurd to say, that saying 'how much do you know about this topic' is rude or uncalled for or offtopic or deserving of "removal"
<tsimpson> truepurple: then the correct thing to do would be to discuss it with them in #ubuntu-offtopic or in private, if they were willing to carry on the discussion. but #ubuntu is not the place for such discussions
<truepurple> It is not offtopic
<tsimpson> it is
<truepurple> And that person was not even in that channel
<truepurple> Its part of the topic of the tech support one is seeking
<elky> You don't get to pry into people's qualifications because they volunteer information to you.
<tonyyarusso> You don't determine what is or is not on topic.  People like tsimpson do, so if he says it's offtopic, then it is.  What part of that don't you understand?
<elky> This is not negotiable.
<tsimpson> truepurple: #ubuntu us for technical support, that is problem-solving. if you're interested in the technical details of the solution, or want to discuss why that solution is valid, #ubuntu is not the place
<truepurple> elky: I should be allowed to ask, whether they agree to answer is up to them.
<tonyyarusso> No, you shouldn't.  We've already been over that.
<truepurple> And negotiable, well lets say it should be discussable, negotiable means something slightly different
<tonyyarusso> Do you have any new business that was not addressed already yesterday or earlier today?
<truepurple> Are many of you integral to the ubuntu community?
<elky> truepurple, this conversation is over. You are not allowed to challenge volunteers qualifications. If you want that option, pay for professional support via Canonical.
<truepurple> Are many of you integral to the ubuntu community?
<elky> truepurple, we run the channels. THat we are integral should be bleeding obvious.
<truepurple> Challenge is the wrong word, the word is inquire.
<tonyyarusso> Also, question is not relevent.
<truepurple> When you use words like challenge, you give it a unnecessarily negative connotation, like trying to offend or cause trouble
<elky> truepurple, this conversation is over. You are not allowed to challenge volunteers qualifications. If you want the option to inquire the qualifications of your helper, pay for professional support via Canonical and ask the professional qualified support folk there.
<truepurple> And then you just ignore me
<truepurple> I would request that you guys please learn to speak to people a little better
<ubottu> user called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I wonder what that was about
<Tm_T> interesting
<Myrtti> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> asking someone to speak in English is racist now ?
<Myrtti> yeah, seems like it
<Myrtti> !guidelines > Us3r_Unfriendly
<Myrtti> he doesn't even know German :-<
 * Myrtti facepalms
<ubottu> user called the ops in #ubuntu (YankDownUnder)
<Tm_T> that nick rings bells
<Tm_T> ikonia: ?
<Myrtti> I'm checking user
<Myrtti> ubottu is feeling sick
<ubottu> Myrtti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> don't need to be intelligent to feel sick though
<ikonia> I'm out, seems like a waste of time today, you say something in #ubuntu to get more info and people take it as a "fix" and start blindly guiding the user down that path
<Pici> I'm not sure what ionite is doing. Tab completion on freenode's webchat definitely doesn't pm people./
<ikonia> does webchat do tab complete ? I'd have thought it changes focus
<Pici> I just tested it.
<vibhav> I am unbanned right?
<vibhav> :|
<rww> one sec, I'll go look
<Corey> You appear banned still.
<Corey> 09:10:27 -!- Irssi: Ban against *!*@unaffiliated/vibhav$#ubuntu-ops matches vibhav!~vibhav___@unaffiliated/vibhav
<rww> yeah, the thing I'm going to go look at is whether they should be. There were multiple bans set, we may have missed one.
<vibhav> so when am I am going to be unbanned?
<rww> (or they may be supposed to be banned, iono)
<vibhav>  multiple bans?
<Pici> rww: 41921 is the applicable one here.
<rww> oh, I see, there was another round of fail after the one I'm thinking of.
 * Pici shrugs
 * rww shrugs also, leaves it to ikonia
<ikonia> anyone can deal with that
<Malware> HERRO
<Malware> I GOT BANNED FOR NO REASON BY OCEAN
<Malware> HE BANNED ME FOR GIVING SUPPORT TO PEOPLE
<Malware> WHAT A DICKOFF
<oCean> It does not seem to me your showing the correct attitude to discuss your removal now
<Malware> I'm sorry :( please unban me
<Malware> I'll love you forever
<Malware> I'm sorry for calling you names :(
<Malware> I shouldn't of done that
<Malware> :(
<oCean> The language you used in your last post in #ubuntu before I removed you is not acceptable.
<Malware> PLEASE UNBAN ME!!!! :( I NEED HELP WIFF UBUNTU
<oCean> Also attacking other user, is unacceptable
<oCean> Right
<oCean> I think it's best for you to step away from the ubuntu channel for a while.
<Malware> suck my dick you motherfucker
<hypatia> and perhaps the whole internet
<maco> and that right there is why you need to leave
<hypatia> yeah, that's not going to fly
<Malware> fuck, don't be such cock suckers
<oCean> Malware: you can leave this channel now, as we have nothing else to discuss at this point
<Malware> suck my dick bitch
<rww> I'm getting mixed signals here.
<maco> rww: yeah me too
<oCean> thanks
<Pici> Jeeze, I can't leave you kids for 5 minutes.
<maco> yay Pici!
<hypatia> :p
<oCean> He's even yelling in #freenode now
<oCean> Pici: g0t has a script enabled, for which he's kicked multiple times in #u, I set a forward earlier this evening. He has in enabled in -server too
<Myrtti> oh
<oCean> ha
<Myrtti> i thouggt i had done it few days ago in u
<oCean> that was a kick I think?
<oCean> now banforwarded to -ops
<Myrtti> no, a ban too
<oCean> right 42008
<Myrtti> yup
<oCean> well, he's still with that script in -server, we have lack of ops in -server
<oCean> nhandler: thx
<nhandler> oCean: No problem. Poke me to remove the banforward when the #ubuntu one gets removed
<oCean> nhandler: okay!
<rww> oCean: yeah, I keep hearing that -server's op coverage is suboptimal :(
<oCean> true
<rww> It might be useful if some of us sat in there and applied for ops there via the usual path. I dunno how much it'd matter as far as op applications go if we're not actually channel regulars :\
<oCean> there's not much to do normally, but every now and then you'll find that there's no ops available
<oCean> I would not mind to do that, applying for ops there, that is
<oCean> rww: I see ikonia in list of pending members
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-28
<truepurple> Earlier I asked a question in a channel, the only person replying there at the time said s/he did not know, so I asked in another channel, and had ikonia jump all over my for cross channel topics or something
<rww> and?
<truepurple> and I think that was unfair
<rww> which channels?
<truepurple> It was not necessary or proper to make a issue of this
<truepurple> ubuntu-beginners and ubuntu
<truepurple> I would note that while I was in ubuntu, someone who knew something did answer
<truepurple> but it didn't seem like there was anyone there at the time when I asked in ubuntu
<truepurple> I mean someone from ubuntu beginners
<rww> Asking the same question in multiple channels is not a good idea because it duplicates the effort of our helpers and can cause confusion if you're following instructions from two sets of people. Please do not do it.
<truepurple> You would object even if there is noone in the channel at the time?
<rww> You sent your first message of the day to #ubuntu-beginners at 11:08. You were answered by yofel at 11:17. 10 minutes is not an adequate amount of time for you to decide there is nobody in the channel.
<rww> And besides, it looks like the first message you sent about TRIM was to #ubuntu at 11:04. So you posted to #ubuntu, then #ubuntu-beginners, then #ubuntu.
<truepurple> Aside from wish, asking different people sometimes results in difference answers, and a spectrum of opinions is useful to getting to a trueth. Also I don't see how asking the same question in mulitple channels causes confusion
<rww> I just told you how it does.
<truepurple> ubuntu is one of those channels that if someone doesnt answer you soon, it is soon lost in the tide of other people talking about other things
<rww> Increasing that tide by getting into arguments with our channel operators doesn't really help things.
<truepurple> Id have rather have done it in PM, but ikonia at first refused
<truepurple> And at first, I just wanted to know exactly what the reprimand was about
<truepurple> Ikonia might have found his/her words clear on that matter, but I did not
<rww> I'm not surprised. You've repeatedly demonstrated a tiresome tendency to debate and complain about everything you can.
<rww> Crossposting is against our guidelines. Don't do it. Not following operator instructions is against our guidelines. Don't do that either. I think that's really all that needs to be said.
<truepurple> Well I disagree, those words are not so clear, it is not blatantly obvious to everyone what is considered cross posting for example.
<truepurple> And if this has been answered before, I apologize, but where does it forbid "cross posting"?
<rww> in our IRC guidelines, as you've been told.
<rww> It has its own nicely bolded and indented heading, for pete's sake
<rww> I'm not interested in discussion what you think is blatantly obvious to everyone or rehashing things you've been told repeatedly.
<truepurple> This is not something I have been told repeatedly
<truepurple> I do not feel I have earned your anger here either.
<rww> I'm not angry, I'm contemptuous.
<truepurple> Then your contempt, and contempt is even worse
<rww> Your attitude over the last few days indicates to me that you are doing one of: 1) deliberately wasting time, 2) not reading things people tell you, 3) severely lacking in comprehension. I am not fond of any of these alternatives.
<truepurple> Where are these IRC guidelines if you would please
<truepurple> Would it really injure you to repeat it, even if I was told before.
<rww> ChanServ NOTICEs you our Terms of Service, which include the IRC Guidelines, when you enter the channel. They're also in #ubuntu's /topic.
<rww> I'm not interested in indulging any of the problems that I just enumerated.
<tonyyarusso> Why is he back?
<truepurple> well entering text has long been shoved off for ubuntu, and I dont see it for this channel
<Pici> tonyyarusso: --team might be a good place to ask
<rww> truepurple: Your continued inability to use your IRC client is also not something I plan to indulge.
<truepurple> FFS, I just asked you for a link
<rww> and I told you where to find it
<truepurple> If its so common and easy
<truepurple> I told you, if its at the start of ubuntu channel, its long been pushed off
<rww> I believe I answered that, too.
<truepurple> Oh, I enter the command "/topic"?
<truepurple> I see
<truepurple> well that entry is pretty broadly worded, with no consideration of lack of response, you said 10 minutes, well specification like that would be a big help
<elky> this is mr audit my helpers, yeah?
<rww> yes
<elky> so now he's collecting responses and then going to what? poll us?
<elky> sigh.
<rww> ask more questions, I expect
<truepurple> How do I may I get a discussion going about a policy for the possibility of change?
<rww> truepurple: of the IRC Guidelines?
<truepurple> Or any policy, but sure, of the IRC guidelines
<truepurple> I mean ops policy
<rww> truepurple: email the ubuntu-irc list on lists.ubuntu.com
<rww> or bring it up at an IRC Council meeting
<truepurple> So I suppose the IRC guidelines would encompass all of that, right?
<rww> I don't understand the question, can you rephrase it?
<truepurple> Is all the hard and fast dictates of behavior regarding ops and ops enforcement, present in that IRC guildeline?
<tonyyarusso> No.
<tonyyarusso> It's like the Catholic Church - it's a mix of written documents and deliberated agreements.
<rww> I resent that analogy :(
<truepurple> I assume at a IRC council meeting, there would not be alot of room for discussion, its only so long after all
<truepurple> So may I discuss the policy here to find out the reasons behind it ahead of time?
<rww> truepurple: As the IRC Guidelines say, users are also held to the Code of Conduct, freenode policy, and directives from operators. Operators are additionally held to the Leadership Code of Conduct.
<truepurple> and perhaps if I manage to persuade anyone, they could also bring it up if I am not able to make it.
<rww> This isn't a good venue for soliciting opinions on channel policy. I've mentioned the two venues that are.
<tonyyarusso> truepurple: The mailing list is much better suited to these sorts of things than this channel or in meetings, actually.
<truepurple> well I am sure meetings aren't
<truepurple> And mailing list, I hate those, not really gotten the hang of them, are you really saying that is my only option?
<truepurple> Plus live chat would be better
<tonyyarusso> (This channel should be kept clear to deal with any immediate issues that may crop up, and not distract people in the meantime.)
<truepurple> Is there another channel I could do it in?
<rww> You've been told where you can do it.
<tonyyarusso> Not a currently defined one, no.
<rww> I note that your behavior continues to fall under either deliberate timewasting, failure to read, or failure to comprehend.
<truepurple> rww, Please, I am trying to remain calm but the way you speak to me really upsets/angers me.
<rww> I'll stop speaking to you like this when your attitude and behavior stop being problematic.
<truepurple> Would one of you please consider bringing up the subject of a channel or something for discussing issues of policy regarding ops?
<rww> If you want that subject to be discussed, please bring it up at one of the locations I've mentioned.
<truepurple> rww, in my eyes, you have things wrong, and are just using your quick conclusions as a excuse.
<rww> If you don't have another subject that's on-topic for this channel to discuss, I believe we're done here.
<truepurple> The subject is another venue,  and you only mentioned two, the meeting, which I might not be able to make, and the mailing thing, which I hate. And the subject is another venue to discuss things like this, the Irony!
<truepurple> You said it could be discussed in the meeting
<truepurple> So would you please bring it up, or someone
<rww> No, I don't think there's a problem with the current situation.
<truepurple> I see a need, I really do. That is why I brought it up
<rww> As I've already said, if you want the policy changed, you bring it up. If you don't care enough about the policy to attend a meeting or send an email, I'm afraid I can't help you.
<truepurple> You could help me, is it against the policy to bring it up yourself to be nice?
<truepurple> You would think courtesy itself was against the policy
<truepurple> and the issue with the mailing thing isnt sending emails, its getting a mess of them
<hypatia> truepurple: you can use filters to deal with that.  send them all to a folder.
<truepurple> Would someone please do me this small courtesy?
<rww> tonyyarusso: Would you kindly put an end to this silliness?
<truepurple> I still have to sort through em and stuff, anyway so noone?
<tonyyarusso> truepurple: You're welcome to create an About channel per Freenode guidelines if you must discuss things on IRC, with the caveat that there won't be anyone there with you.  Otherwise the mailing list is the appropriate venue.  Do you have any further business?
<truepurple> hypatia, might you please?
<truepurple> tonyyarusso, That caveat makes it the same as nothing at all, would you please consider bringing this up at the next meeting?
<tonyyarusso> truepurple: I don't care about it, so no.
<truepurple> Well there is one other thing
<tonyyarusso> If you want something done, you do it yourself.  That's a pretty basic rule of life.
<truepurple> I dont see anything in the rules about not PMing someone, and I think you guys should be more open to talking to someone in PM if they are having trouble understanding a instruction given
<truepurple> Thankyou for your time
<rww> You're not welcome.
<tonyyarusso> Well, if there was an individual interested in discussing in PM that would of course be fine.  It's just that nobody was interested.
<rww> He's not interested in discussing anything, he's interested in being a burden on the channel operators :P
<rww> My prediction is that he creates a channel and then starts advertising it in #ubuntu*, then comes here to complain about the consequences.
<tonyyarusso> Well, I know that, and you know that, but my statement is still true for the general case for the logs.  ;)
<rww> Meh, I stopped caring. The worst that can happen is that I get de-opped for expressing my opinion, and that's a rather weak worst-case scenario :P
<tonyyarusso> True enough.
<elky> getting de-oped for that would be a case whereby it'd be a favour to you, as if it gets to that you'll want to run from the implosion.
<Tm_T> why all the interesting happens while I'm away
<elky> because too much interesting in once place would implode the universe?
<rww> going through bans from over 90 days ago is tedious and some of you should feel bad for having removable bans over 3 months old :(
<Tm_T> like me? (:
<rww> Tm_T: Yes :P
<Tm_T> I could do again what I did once in #k, do -b *
<elky> no
<elky> unless you want us to come over to finland and throw snowballs at you
<elky> i may or may not consider putting rocks in the snowballs
<rww> I would not be opposed to removing all of #ubuntu's bans, readding IRCC decreed bans, then letting the rest sit until needed again.
<rww> but I'm weird.
<elky> maybe some time when we have lots of active ops for an entire consecutive week.
<Tm_T> elky: you can come and throw snowballs at me even without me doing the -b (;
<rww> I wouldn't be mentioning that if I thought we didn't have enough ops to handle it.
<elky> rww, based on experience, i believe we fail to have enough for at least *one 24/7 week*
<Tm_T> agreed
<rww> elky: based on experience, I disagree. but then, if we're paying attention to #ubuntu to see if it has ops paying attention to it, then ops are paying attention to it, so...
<rww> if that makes sense (:
<elky> do you remember the last time we lost our ban list?
<rww> anyways, I'm well aware that that suggestion is about as likely to happen as I am to start working for Canonical, so.
<rww> elky: If I say no, I lose the argument. If I say yes, people start poking into how I remember things that happened before any of my nicks were around :P
<rww> unless it happened while I was around and it was so uneventful that I forgot
<rww> although I could dodge it by saying "we have better op coverage than then" :P
<elky> we don't actually
<rww> I guess we'll have to disagree on that, too :(
<elky> we had half as many people and still the same number of ops for my timezone.
<elky> (people = users there)
<elky> in fact, my timezone is like twice as covered now as it was a month ago.
<rww> I remember back when I was up during Australiatime a year ago and would end up calling ops for half an hour or so before anyone turned up. If this is still happening, I'm not seeing it.
<rww> I could probably go grab irclogs.ubuntu.com and graph ops calls as a function of time, under the premise that if we have ops watching the channel we're less likely to get to the point of ops being called, but I'm too busy fixing the banlist.
<Tm_T> unless we do set up watch turns, we cannot cover the channel 24/7
<Tm_T> we cannot cover it even for 6 hours for that matter (:
<ikonia> hello gary
<Gary> hey ikonia
<bazhang> student and whity seem to be same exact IP
<Pici> bazhang: good catch
<oCean> larsT in #kubuntu
<ikonia> just +b on him, so he can sit there quietly, enough of him
<oCean> he was even in #u couple of days ago (as marmelade)
<ikonia> I can't be bothered waiting for the usual stuff
<genii-around> Hard to tell if they are trolling there yet, all I've seen is they want to switch from unity and try kubuntu....
<oCean> here we go again, he will start explaining how maximizing a window will maixmize that window on another desktop
 * genii-around hears boss yelling down the hall, investigates
<ikonia> if this is the same problem he's been asked and had explained to him mutliple times, I'm going to ban him
<oCean> many, many times indeed
<oCean> this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/790394 is his, marked invalid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790394 in unity (Ubuntu) "When maximizing windows, they move onto another virtual desktop." [Undecided,Invalid]
<popey> why is that bug marked invalid without specifying the dupe?
<ikonia> ask the bug team
<ikonia> so much is marked wrong
<ikonia> normally it tells you who changed the status
<charlie-tca> That does tell who did it, at least he commented that it is a duplicate.
<ikonia> I don't see it ?
<popey> i do
<ikonia> where, am I being blind ?
<charlie-tca> first comment - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/790394/comments/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790394 in unity (Ubuntu) "When maximizing windows, they move onto another virtual desktop." [Undecided,Invalid]
<popey> that view doesnt show it
<popey> the big list of all comments does
<ikonia> you can only see it if you're logged in
<ikonia> I an now
<ikonia> charlie
<ikonia> dider sorry
<charlie-tca> Really have to log in now to read comments? That seems wrong
<charlie-tca> LarsT now in #ubuntu-devel
<Pici> not anymore
<Pici> "Where did you get the python script?"
<Pici> "From the internet"
<charlie-tca> heh, the always available source of anything
<Pici> Weird.
<ikonia> Pici: do you mean X or Y - "yes"
<ikonia> love it
<Pici> ikonia: I mean't Psydoll's question, but this is weird too.
<ikonia> ah, that's just him being his foolish self
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Pici_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ikonia> yeah pici, abusive
<Pici> what
<ikonia> pici_ is being abusive
<charlie-tca> huh?
<Pici> Did I somehow have that ignored? I didn't see anything.
<ikonia> 17:06 < ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Pici_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> I saw that.
<ikonia> it was hit and run spam
<Pici> But not the nickspamming.
<Pici> or anything from them at all.
<ikonia> 17:06 < Pici_> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS
<ikonia> blah blah
<Pici> for some reason I have Pici_ on my ignore list.
<Pici> Weird.
<ikonia> I ignore myself too
<Pici> oh
<Pici> thats why I have it ignored... some bitlbee thing.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (slasn appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Tabgook appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> daedra called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> Mabye I was wrong to remove $r:noob
 * genii-around sips and thinks about croon jobs
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-29
<ubottu> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<ubottu> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<Myrtti> wohey
<Tm_Tr> morning
<Tm_Tr> g0t: how can we help you?
<Myrtti> g0t: hi
<Myrtti> g0t: did you have something to discuss?
<Myrtti> g0t: you have been banned on #ubuntu because you've had several clones on the channel, and you've had (and probably still have) a google trigger that is interfering with our bot
<Myrtti> !google | test
<g0t> Results for | test on Google:
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> --
<Myrtti> g0t: you need to disable it.
<Myrtti> g0t: come back when you have
<bazhang> recommending MINT augh
<jpds> bazhang: But it leaves the mouth so refreshed.
<bazhang> jpds, heh
<oCean> g0t has a wider ban now?
<oCean> a wait, I see it
<Myrtti> 42147
<oCean> 42148
<oCean> :)
<oCean> Myrtti: does that mean we can remove entries such as 42113 42073 ?
<Myrtti> oCean: i havent a clue, i was and am on my mobile
<oCean> Myrtti: that's fine, those bans have IP in them, so they match your wider ban
<oCean> but those have forwards to -ops in them
<bazhang> girl is crossposting the danger command in #u and #k
<oCean> ah :(
<oCean> recovered my whole home folder -- yeah
<bazhang> <girl> I have Kubuntu hoary iso
<bazhang> oh yeah
<Myrtti> i call troll
<Tm_T> it is
<oCean> now girl_ offering help in #u
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> valid advice
<oCean> yup
<Myrtti> shock horror
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Austray)
<oCean> hello g0t
<bazhang> <hyper_ch> hi there, I'm trying to get OS9 to talk to my *buntu box with netatalk
<bazhang> #ubuntu-MacOS
<Pici> At least he didn't say OS7
<bazhang> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t> --
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> Actually, if he did I *might* be able to help him.
<bazhang> pretty bad google script
<LjL> how did you know that
<bazhang> Pici, haha
<bazhang> LjL, having kicked him twice and banned him once for it
<IdleOne> !google | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for | IdleOne on Google:
<g0t> --
<IdleOne> now that is sad :/
<elky> leave the | off
<oCean> there's a wider ban in #u now
<IdleOne> google doesn't know me
<oCean> but the forward is from -server
<Pici> !google elky
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<g0t> Results for elky on Google:
<g0t> --
<Pici> :(
<elky> lol
<IdleOne> I think it is clear we don't need that bot in the channels
<Pici> g0tbot?
<bazhang> ouch!
<Pici> Does anyone have a log of him saying anything else?
<bazhang> nope
<oCean> nope, this is all
<IdleOne> just ban it, remove the forward
<bazhang> I did that !google | some user and discoverd him/her/it
<Pici> fixed.
<oCean> nice
<Pici> really fixed.
<oCean> hello, I read something on the internet
<bazhang> must be true
<oCean> but what do I have to change?
<IdleOne> your perception of reality?
<IdleOne> :-P
<Pici> I think therefore you are.
<IdleOne> I is
<oCean> you must be trolling me
<IdleOne> never
<IdleOne> ok, a little
<Psydoll> why was i banned from offtopic?
<Psydoll> i even said i didnt want to talk politics
<LjL> probably exhaustion with the nonsense you spout so often
<LjL> but it's just a guess
<Psydoll> i said i liked the 60s and 80s
<Psydoll> then everyone starts talking about politics
<Psydoll> i even said i didnt want to talk politics
<Pici> Psydoll: Saying that, and then continuing anyway doesn't really mean anything.
<Psydoll> Pici: i was baited, a few people kept trolling me
<Pici> *you* were baited?
<LjL> in soviet russia
<Psydoll> yes, i said i didnt want a political discussion but people started flooding the channel with political stuff
<Psydoll> they should kickban everyone that was talking politics aswell if thats the case because i clearly said i didnt want to talk politics
<Pici> Psydoll: 1) You started the discussion 2) you were using rather loaded statements about the state of the US
<Psydoll> 1. i said i liked the 60s and the 80s
<Psydoll> 2. i never said anything negative about the us
<Pici> 09:39:31 <Psydoll> bazhang: the 80s were the best, everyone had money, ronald reagan was president, the berlin wall came down, the music, the films, the racial tolerance all the dawn of a new era.
<LjL> you said something very negative about the rest of the world, though
<Pici> 09:41:24 <Psydoll> The US is like 60 years ahead of the rest of the developed world when it comes to tolerence, integration etc
<Psydoll> its true, and i answered a question i was asked
<Psydoll> i wanted to avoid a political discussion, i said so clearly.
<Psydoll> "no politics!"
<LjL> do you think swearing and then saying "no swearing" is fine?
<Psydoll> thats different swearing is clearly causing problems, i just expresssed my opinion of a decade
<Psydoll> and said i didnt want to get drawn into a discussion on it, its my personal opinion.
<LjL> it's my personal opinion that you're annoying
<LjL> but no ad hominems, so please refrain from arguing back on this!
<Psydoll> you have the ignore button you can use if you feel that way.
<LjL> yeah i also have a ban button
<LjL> and i use it when people are making my channel into a trollpit
<Psydoll> banning me from a channel because i like the 60 and 80s is ott.
<LjL> you've been doing so for a long time
<Psydoll> LjL: i dont even know who you are.
<LjL> perhaps that's because i don't spout nonsense in -ot all the darned time
<ikonia> LjL: if I may for a moment
<Pici> Psydoll: The fact of the matter is we don't care if your opinions differ from ours, but you are dropping loaded statements and bait others into starting an argument. That is something that we can't have here.
<Psydoll> back
<Psydoll> if someone says they dont want to talk politics then the others should stop.
<Psydoll> i didnt want to talk politics and the others that were talking about it should be banned also.
<Pici> Psydoll: So you have no problem with someone dropping a religiously loaded statement and then saying, oh, no religion discussion?
<IdleOne> Psydoll: The thing is that you often make comments that are inflammatory. Ubuntu channels are about tolerance and respect towards everybody. Saying something like Europe started 2 world wars because of racial intolerance is just wrong. You have been warned on a few occasions by other ops about doing this sort of thing. You don't seem to get it.
<IdleOne> so elky decided that a ban might be good for you for a little while.
<Psydoll> the thing is: i made a general statement that i liked two decades of history the 60s and the 80s and when it was getting political i said no politics plz.
<LjL> Psydoll: answer Pici please
<IdleOne> but you continued after saying that with loaded statements.
<Psydoll> instead of letting the topic die down one overly sensitive op banned me from the channel.
<IdleOne> anyway that is all I wanted to say i will let Pici deal with this.
<Psydoll> Pici: I made a general statement that i liked the 60s and 80s, its not like thats overly loaded, when it got political i said "no politics!".
<LjL> when YOU got it political
<Psydoll> the topic should have been allowed to die.
<Pici> Psydoll: I concur with LjL, you started the political discussion. No one else was talking about politics until you did.
<Pici> Do I need to paste logs to remind you?
<Psydoll> yes please paste the part i said "no politics"
<LjL> yes, it comes immediately after the part where you insulted all the developed world for being 60 years behind the US
<LjL> you can't really expect no reactions to that just because you say "no politics"
<Psydoll> i realised that it was getting political and tried to kill the topic then and there.
<Pici> Psydoll: http://privatepaste.com/82389e25a0
<Psydoll> the whole thing happened over a matter of 3 minutes and i even said i didnt want to get drawn into politics, the topic should have been allowed to die before i was banned.
<Psydoll> i think some operator was overly zealous and wanting to show he has that ban button to impress the others.
<Pici> Psydoll: I've been reminded that this isn't the first time that you've been spoken to about baiting people.
<Psydoll> I didnt "bait" anyone, i didnt want a political discussion, the topic was about to die anyway should have just let it die.
<Psydoll> ive been coming here a while, its not like im some random person who came here specifically to cause trouble,.
<Psydoll> im a regular in the room, some people get overly sensitive and just want to use that ban button without giving the chance to change topic.
<LjL> yes you've been coming here for a while, and almost every time there were eyes rolling. that's the entire point.
<Psydoll> instead we have been talking about this for the past half hour.
<LjL> including this one, you have 5 bans/mutes, that tells me something
<Pici> I have better things to do than to talk about this, but I'm not about to overturn the ban if you don't understand what you did.
<Psydoll> how long is this ban for?
<Pici> So at this point, I'm going to give you the appeals link, you may want to read it and follow up at your leisure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<Psydoll> Im not going to waste anymore time here, I Just re-register and come back, you all had the chance to do the right thing.
<Psydoll> see you all in a few minutes.
<Psydoll> Q/
<LjL> doubtful
<Pici> Ban evasion is ...
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<niko> noticed.
<elky> thanks
<Pici> niko: thanks
 * ikonia waits for the BT internet ISP to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrmist> ubottu's staff list is a little out of date.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mrmist said: ubottu's staff list is a little out of date.
<mrmist> I did!
<rww> mrmist: if you PM me a corrected one, I'll fix it
<rww> or if there's a list somewhere
<ikonia> lets update
<mrmist> good question as to who should be on the list
<mrmist> i will ask about
<ikonia> I guess it's wise if it's the people who are active in #ubuntu
<kloeri> the list is part of freenodes heavily guarded configuration :p
<mrmist> whichver staff are in here might be a good starting point
<ikonia> cat ircd-7.admin.conf
<kloeri> cat: ircd-7.admin.conf: No such file or directory
<kloeri> told you it's heavily guarded :p
<ikonia> guess I fail at hacking freenode
<rww> freenode's so cute, thinks it's the NSA :(
<nhandler> http://pastebin.com/iPgQuUxe is a list of staff currently in the channel
 * genii-around ponders birthday-spankings
<Pici> for Corey?
<genii-around> Is it their birthday?
<Pici> I think it was yesterday.
<genii-around> Ah
<topyli> a bonus spankin on the day-after is always in order though
<genii-around> ikonia: I like how you called up Derek there, in -server
<ikonia> just gave them a quick call as it seemed nonsnese that they don't support that
<ikonia> and shock horror, it is nosense
<ikonia> I'm curious to how he "spins up another" without any install media
 * Pici shrugs
<ikonia> not going to ask as I suspect that will just start a tail of more nonsense
<genii-around> The guy seems to be purposely difficult
<ikonia> he's messed up his lvm config, that's the issue
<ikonia> someones put the PE device as a raw mount point, lvm doesn't like that so it's corrupted the device
<ikonia> simple to fix, however as his root file system is on lvm, he'll need something to fix it from
<ikonia> well hello AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi, can Psychobudgie join here to discuss a ban
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> hello there Psychobudgie
<Psychobudgie> hi can someone remove the ban placed on me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Psychobudgie: I'll just grab the notes, while I'm doing that, do you know why you where banned ?
<Psychobudgie> I've apparantly got to laugh about it and not to imply that using autocomplete to set a ban is bad idea
<Psychobudgie> <elky> sorry, you got caught in crossfire there, you're not banned in #ubuntu-offtopic. sorry
<Psychobudgie> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<Psychobudgie> that
<ikonia> Psychobudgie: one moment, so you where banned by accident ?
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> it looks that way from my logs
<Psychobudgie> I wasn't there so unless idling is a reason for a ban I would assume so
<AlanBell> 14:43 elky seems to have accidentally banned, and then unbanned
<ikonia> ok, so if he's unbanned what's the problem ?
<ikonia> (still waiting for notes to load)
<Psychobudgie> I'm not
<Psychobudgie> I assure you I cannot join the channel
<AlanBell> it seems the unban failed
<Psychobudgie> I've tried
<ikonia> ooh
<Psychobudgie> that's why I'm here
<ikonia> Psychobudgie: can you try now please ?
<Psychobudgie> works now
<Psychobudgie> ty ikonia
<ikonia> pici is your hero
<ikonia> Psychobudgie: sorry aboutthat
<Psychobudgie> np, you weren't the one who was using autocomplete in a channel with over 200 nicks
<Pici> It works most of the time.
<ikonia> accidents happen
<ikonia> I've certainly made them myself
<AlanBell> thanks for sorting it out ikonia and Pici
<ikonia> not at all, sorry for the mistake
<Psychobudgie> as a general rule in our network we tell ops not to autocomplete at all when setting bans of any kind for that reason, just a suggestion
<Psychobudgie> but thanks for the help
<Pici> Thats too much work.
<Tm_Tr> autocomplete isn't the issue (:
 * Tm_Tr just tried to autocomplete the word "autocomplete"
<ikonia> annoyed with girl now
<ikonia> asked for help in #ubuntu - went to help, then is in #kubuntu asking about different issues while leaving me waiting for feedback
<Pici> silly
<ikonia> rude
<Pici> that too
<ikonia> here is a thought, which I think is probably terrible but......
<ikonia> what about #ubuntu-ppa where PPA maintainers can hang out to offer support,
<ikonia> some of the PPA's such as the KDE ones have good support
<Pici> I don't think many ppa maintainers are interested in providing support.
<ikonia> I suspected it wasn't the best idea I'd had
<oCean> if there was to be a general -unsupported, the ppa maintainers that would like to provide (some) support, could help there
<ikonia> I don't like -unsupported to be honest
<topyli> just a guess, but i'd think #kubuntu doesn't smite you if you're using the latest kde from the official team ppa
<oCean> ikonia: but you would like -ppa ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: KDE ppa's? if you mean Kubuntu ppa:s, those are supported in #k
<ikonia> oCean: I did as it was specific but I do agree with what Pici said
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes, but technically they shouldn't
<ikonia> eg: we don't support PPA's
<ikonia> Tm_T: (I don't mean pull support)
<ikonia> I just wondered if we could orginise it a little better, but I do agree with pici
<Tm_T> well, I don't see why we shouldn't support, even technically, in #k
<ikonia> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ikonia> because we are saying they are unsupported
<Pici> The Kubuntu backports PPA is a special case.
<topyli> kubuntu is a bit special i think
<ikonia> right, why is that special
<ikonia> I want someone to support my PPA
<ikonia> how do I make that special
<Pici> Because it has the blessing of the Kubuntu developers.
<Tm_T> ikonia: because those who maintain the PPA are the ones supporting it too
<ikonia> that's just rubbish
<Tm_T> and what Pici said
<ikonia> I cannot get my head around how this team and IRC is supposed to be process driven and uniform,
<ikonia> but then we just bypass it when ever someone wants to
<topyli> it does make it more difficult for up to generalize and "draw the line", but it's reality
<topyli> for us*
<ikonia> topyli: I agree
<Pici> Kubuntu has always been special in some ways.
<Tm_T> topyli: yup, and I rather keep it this way, than go creating yet another channel for support
<ikonia> nothing wrong with reality and as I say, I'm all for common sense, it's just hard to know how to deal with this "draw up a wiki page and lets make it a process".....execpt when we don't
<topyli> Tm_T: yes, #kubuntu is not that big
<Pici> ikonia: It was bad when we had a separate channel for #kubuntu-kde4, I don't think its worth it for this.
<ikonia> kubuntu is a special case in general as it has it's own irc council that can overrule the IRC council if it wants to, another topic that no-one seems to want to deal with
<ikonia> Pici: fully agree,
<Tm_T> topyli: nor busy, and as it's the very same community, very same developers, and most likely very same helpers
<topyli> yup
<Tm_T> not to mention, we often recommend to upgrade to newest stable ppa release...
<oCean> were did my #k tab go?
<ikonia> why does these sort of upgrades not go into main though
<ikonia> or back ports ?
<ikonia> why a PPA ?
<Tm_T> oCean: I ate it, sorry
<ikonia> why break the ubuntu development process
<ikonia> or release process to be clearer
<jussi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy
<jussi> Approved by the tech board
<Tm_T> ikonia: because we can backport only bugfix releases
<jussi> oh and Hai all.
<ikonia> honestly, it's just rubbish
<Tm_T> ikonia: that we support newest stable release?
<ikonia> no, just the "here is the process for $anything, but we'll bypass it here, here, here and here
<Tm_T> ikonia: sounds like a life, unfortunately
<topyli> that always happens when humans get involved
<topyli> stupid humans :(
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> look at Fedora, don't see it there
<topyli> messing up our process
<Pici> I'd rather see the bypass than breaking people's installs by upgrading shared packages between versions.
<ikonia> Pici: I don't want peoples machines broke either,
<Tm_T> ikonia: we also support stable firefox releases that aren't just bugfix releases
<ikonia> where to they come from another PPA ?
<Tm_T> only difference is that Kubuntu's case the source is PPA
<Pici> And now with Unity 2D using Qt, the risk is even greater.
<ikonia> my words,
<ikonia> my word even
<topyli> i agree that it would be nicer if it weren't a ppa but something called 'kubuntu-backports' or whatever
<ikonia> topyli: I'm not trying to break it, I just look on it as a dijointed mess
<ikonia> that doesn't meant the quality of what comes out is poor, but you look at other big distros and it's not a mess like this
<topyli> ikonia: no i don't think you're trying to break anything. your point is valid
<Tm_T> topyli: unfortunately it's a uphill battle to try to get policies to support the efforts of Kubuntu, I'd say
<topyli> Tm_T: that's probably true :(
<Pici> ikonia: :P
<ikonia> clone time
<ikonia> was D34X a problem before, he shows up in my hilights and I remember him but there are no records
<oCean> there was 40919
<oCean> oh
<oCean> what's the new rule again with someone asking "anyone?"? 2 yr ban?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-30
<noob2> I have a question about the ligitamacy of a ban I got
<noob2> anyone here?
<noob2> anyone here?
<rww> hi
<noob2> rww i believe I was unjustly banned
<rww> are you the... ah, yes.
<noob2> So i was in ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> come back in 24 hours and we'll talk about your attitude issue
<bazhang> clean out unused nodes?
<rww> inodes, I guess
<rww> translates to "wipe free space" in English, I think
<bazhang> no idea why he would want that. some imaginary security gain or somesuch
<rww> personally, wiping hard disks falls under my "doing it yourself means you'll probably screw it up" rule for encryption and other such things
<rww> the glorious internet made DBAN to do it for me, so yeah.
<bazhang> was I right about zombiex' question?
<rww> I'd throw a caution about doing backups first in there. Otherwise, yes.
<rww> also, the "minecraft?" and "minecraft or bitcoin?" question I see occasionally amuse me
<Myrtti> spidersense tickles on #u, but dont know why
<bazhang> ur...
<Myrtti> ur?
<rww> Myrtti: theadmin in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> I was in my backlog
<bazhang> that would be a good ban forward channel
<bazhang> more than one ignore on the !u factoid
<rww> The Akkadian Empire doesn't have an ISO code. I am flabbergasted :(
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> what a surprise. truepurple causing issues again
<bazhang> <truepurple> how long do you plan to mute me?
<truepurple> I have done nothing wrong, yet bazhang has muted me and will not tell me why
<bazhang> truepurple, depends entirely on you
<truepurple> dont BS me!
<truepurple> dont try to blame me for what is your abuse of power!
<bazhang> !coc | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<truepurple> yeah, read it yourself!
<bazhang> !guidelines | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<truepurple> read it yourself!!!!
<truepurple> It is totally unreasonable for you to mute me in the first place, but to refuse to give me reason as well...
<truepurple> Is there anyone else awake in this channel?
<bazhang> truepurple, you are adding unknown factors to using unetbootin and the like, then accusing others of making you defensive.
<truepurple> BS
<truepurple> that is not at all true
<bazhang> truepurple, nit-wit in this (of many) instance (s)
<truepurple> that is a random string of words
<bazhang> !1984 | truepurple have a read
<ubottu> truepurple have a read: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<truepurple> Since your not paying attention and I know I did nothing wrong
<bazhang> truepurple, thats not for you to determine.
<bazhang> truepurple, you were disrupting the channel (again).
<truepurple> your abusing your powers, that is why I am in this channel
<truepurple> abusing/misusing, whatever
<truepurple> I was not disrupting the channel
<truepurple> Your just wrong on many levels
<bazhang> truepurple, then your +q cannot be resolved at this time. come back when you wish to discuss.
<truepurple> I asked for help getting "live CD" for usb flash drive to work
<bazhang> and you were given help. help that works.
<truepurple> instead of helping me, I was told "use unetbootin"
<truepurple> WHen I said unetbootin didn't suit my needs, you guys demanded to know why
<bazhang> truepurple, you were given that option, and the usb link
<truepurple> I explained my reasons, then you wanted to know the reasons behind those reasons
<bazhang> truepurple, thats two
<truepurple> And I told you I had followed those instructions before even coming to the channel!
<bazhang> ?
<truepurple> You will need to elaborate on that question if you want me to answer
<truepurple> And I didnt say anyone else made me defensive, that other guy was acting defensive
<bazhang> truepurple, it's not simply the matter at hand.
<truepurple> I did not understand that
<bazhang> truepurple, you have a very long recent history of disrupting the channel.
<truepurple> Oh
<truepurple> Not really
<bazhang> so shall we address that or not
<truepurple> You guys decide a apple is a orange, so its a orange, even though it was a apple
<truepurple> And this happens several times, so its a history of oranges, even though most of them were apples
<bazhang> truepurple, channel moderation is important in such a large channel, something you seem to be unused to
<truepurple> I agree
<truepurple> I wish you know how to do the job
<bazhang> disrupting the channel is not acceptable in this case
<truepurple> I wasn't disrupting the channel
<bazhang> truepurple, then there is no resolution to the issue.
<truepurple> How long do you plan to mute me?
<truepurple> Anyway, maybe we cant resolve it, but I hope to appeal it
<bazhang> truepurple, come back when you wish to address the issue.
<truepurple> I wish to address my unfair treatment right now
<bazhang> !appeals | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess   truepurple
<truepurple> Ok, but that still doesnt answer my question
<truepurple> How long do you plan to mute me?
<bazhang> I've already said.
<truepurple> You said nothing
<truepurple> You said "truepurple, come back when you wish to address the issue." which amounts to nothing
<bazhang> truepurple, you were being disruptive, thus the mute.
<truepurple> No I wasnt
<truepurple> "come back when I want to address the issue", that is now
<bazhang> truepurple, when it seen that you can be in the channel and not cause the issues that you have been doing so much recently, then we can resolve it.
<bazhang> truepurple, and I gave you links to read, the code of conduct and the guidelines. which you refused to read.
<truepurple> Beyond the fictional BS of most of that statement, if I am muted, it won't matter what it seems like, I will be muted!
<truepurple> I won't be able to speak, so how will I be able to show anything?
<bazhang> truepurple, given your attitude, there is not a removal of the mute in the foreseeable future
<truepurple> So forever, on a whim from you?
<truepurple> This is such a raw deal
<bazhang> hardly.
<truepurple> No, exactly
<truepurple> How was I being disruptive?
<truepurple> Not answering your irrelevant questions was disruptive?
<bazhang> truepurple, no need to re-trod that ground.
<truepurple> there is need, I have been muted indefinitely, that makes for need
<bazhang> truepurple, then read the links given above, and we can move forward.
<truepurple> I will give the appeals process a read
<bazhang> truepurple, that is fine.
<bazhang> truepurple, step 1, visiting here, is complete.
<truepurple> And you should read the rules, and the words of the people you mute unfairly
<bazhang> truepurple, there is not a way to move forward, here.
<truepurple> Then how do you recommend we "move forward" other then appeal?
<bazhang> read the links above.
<truepurple> I have before
<truepurple> I was following the rules
<bazhang> take time to read them again.
<truepurple> And if I come back and say I did latter on?
<bazhang> truepurple, there seems to be a lack of understanding on your part. you were being disruptive (yet again) in #ubuntu
<truepurple> Is what your looking for, graveling and confirmation from me that your treatment of me was justified?
<truepurple> What do you want from me?
<bazhang> truepurple, there is really nothing further to discuss. you seem to believe you are a victim in all this (and all the other cases as well).
<truepurple> I mean you say "come back when your ready to talk about it" and I was ready to talk about it, yet you werent and it wasn't good enough for you
<truepurple> Only in the circumstances where I was a victim, not in those where I was not
<truepurple> Of course coming to this channel to resolve such a issue isnt much use when your the only one here, not that the rest of the group has proven themselves to be the type that listens, considers and understands that much.
<truepurple> You all seem to believe your so much better then us
<bazhang> ?
<truepurple> maybe not all, but many
<truepurple> That is what really happened behind this incident, I was trying to do something, and you two felt you knew better. So instead of trying to help me do what I wanted, you tried to make me justify what I wanted to you
<bazhang> truepurple, then you know exactly what you want to do, that's great.
<truepurple> And when I didn't let your suggested actions override my own, you got angry
<truepurple> and defensive
<truepurple> and muted me
<bazhang> truepurple, that stands at odds with what actually happened. since this will not be resolved, I suggest you follow through with the appeals process.
<truepurple> I could go through it event by event and show that is what happened
<truepurple> Maybe not precisely, but mostly.
<bazhang> the channel is logged, you have a link to them.
<truepurple> link to who?
<truepurple> oh, you mean the channel log
<bazhang> the channel ( #ubuntu ) is logged, you have a link to the channel #ubuntu logs.
<truepurple> where is that link?
<bazhang> !1984 > truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple, please see my private message
<truepurple> I have the actual logs in my client too, so shall I go over them and show what happened?
<truepurple> bazhang,
<bazhang> truepurple, no need.
<truepurple> There seems to be alot of need
<bazhang> truepurple, the mute will not be removed.
<truepurple> Lets see, your lying, your (essentially) calling me a lier, and you got me on indefinite mute. That strikes me as a LOT of need
<truepurple> For these appeal things, how much detail are they generally looking for?
<truepurple> bazhang, and when generally are there people in the irc council room?
<truepurple> I mean not sleepers
<bazhang> truepurple, sorry, no idea.
<truepurple> bazhang, on both accounts?
<bazhang> <truepurple> bazhang, and when generally are there people in the irc council room?  <---- sorry, no idea
<truepurple> bazhang, Yes, and I also asked you how much detail they generally want with appeals
<bazhang> truepurple, please follow through with the appeals process. there is nothing further to be said here. Please do not idle in this channel.
<truepurple> Someone here besides baz?
<bazhang> truepurple, whats the issue
<truepurple> You know the issue
<truepurple> My issue is with you, so I need to speak to someone else of ops
<bazhang> truepurple, you were following the appeals process
<truepurple> I talked to someone in the council channel, I was told I should give a bit of effort to resolve it in ops too
<truepurple> I was told this wasn't mandatory, but it seemed reasonable anyway.
<truepurple> So is there someone else here?
<oCean> truepurple: you can talk to me, but since you have been pointed to the appeals process, I'm not going to change anything about your current mute
<truepurple> oCean, as I said, it was suggested that I try to resolve it through ops first
<oCean> truepurple: in the end, that's bazhang's choice, not mine.
<truepurple> <topyli> hopefully you can get this fixed in -ops, but if not, just email
<truepurple> <topyli> so i suggest you try once more in -ops tomorrow, and failing to get your issue fixed, mail irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com with your side of the story. we will then have a look
<truepurple> oCean, might I tell you what happened and then would you please try to render fair opinion?
<oCean> besides the fact that now is probably not tomorrow, I read the logs from #ubuntu and I got the idea that you were purposefully not giving appropriate feedback
<oCean> truepurple: sure
<truepurple> I was not answering irrelevant questions to what I was trying to do, and not answering questions is in no way shape or form "disrupting the channel"
<truepurple> How can I disrupt the channel by what I DON'T say?
<oCean> let me answer that
<truepurple> Plus I did answer a few such questions at first, and they just got more and more irrelevant and off topic
<oCean> hang on
<oCean> the helpers in the channel have their own knowledge and experiences with a lot of issues, software, tooling and such
<oCean> from that knowledge they try to build the idea of what you are actually trying to do
<oCean> so they have to ask some "check" questions
<oCean> Sometimes - I admit that - it may seem that those are not relevant at all
<oCean> but
<truepurple> I was trying to make a USB flash "live CD", I couldn't be more clear on that point. Now tell me how them knowing why I want more then 4 partitions is at all pertinant to helping me make that usb flash "live CD"?
<oCean> not answering the questions that those helpers ask you, is a waste of their time. We cannot allow that
<oCean> that's the general idea - nothing in particular to your issue. Ok?
<truepurple> No, asking me irrelevant questions and never ending up helping me is a waste of my time. I have gone down this road before
<truepurple> Also, it smaks of a elitism that I get, especially from ops, that makes me see red sometimes
<oCean> Have you considered other means then IRC? It seems you care a lot about your time, but not about the others'?
<truepurple> That I have to justify to them what I want to do
<oCean> it has nothing to do with 'justify'
<truepurple> Whos taking up whos time is not really that pertinent here. The conversation all told was very short before I got muted
<oCean> I don't agree with that
<oCean> you asked how you could have been disruptive
<oCean> I'm explaining that
<truepurple> I was being forced to justify my wanting to make a USB flash "live CD". When I refused I was punished for not justifying my objective on my own PC(yes, my PC, not theirs)
<oCean> it is not about what you want to do, it is about the time/effort you require from the helpers
<oCean> you can do whatever you feel like on your machine, but there's only so much that the channel can help you with
<truepurple> You explained that it was "disruptive" of me to not answer questions. But you still havent shown how that is a disruption to the channel
<truepurple> It takes less of their time to just help me make a usb flash live cd then it doesn to force me to justify wanting to make one first
<truepurple> So if they value their time, they should have just helped me out.
<oCean> Ops also have the responsibility to prevent the helpers from wasting their time. That's why - for example - ops sometimes have to point out an offtopic discussion
<truepurple> Questions needed to help me out would be about my efforts to make the live CD, not why unitbootin isnt a effective replacement.
<truepurple> Why do you bring offtopic into this?
<oCean> because it is an example (as stated) when OPs have to do something
<truepurple> If you want to bring offtopic into this, it is off the topic of making a live cd, to ask why I want more then 4 partitions
<oCean> In this case, OP action was required also, but we seem to differ on that point
<truepurple> oCean, but "I" wasnt off topic.
<oCean> correct
<oCean> it was an example
<oCean> as stated
<truepurple> I actually was punished for trying to get back to my topic
<truepurple> If a old lady wants help crossing the street, you don't have to help the old lady. But you shouldn't demand answers about why she wants to cross the street and where she is going before you help her
<truepurple> And then punish her if she says its none of your business
<oCean> I don't see that this discussion is going to solve anything - we disagree about the fundamentals here: not giving appropriate feedback to helpers is a waste of their time, and thus affects the quality of help in the channel
<truepurple> And punish her saying "she is being disruptive to the road"
<oCean> truepurple: but what if she wants to cross that street backwards?
<truepurple> appropriate feedback, you mean not answering why I want more then 4 partitions trying to make a live CD?
<oCean> with the knowledge the helpers have, they know crossing the street backwards is dangerous, and not necessary
<oCean> so that would be a totally valid "check" question
<truepurple> oCean, in that case, demanding to know why she wants to cross the road and where she is going is still not productive.
<truepurple> Anyway, there is nothing unusual about wanting to make a usb flash live cd
<oCean> indeed
<oCean> I think we're not going to solve this
<oCean> I'm sorry
<truepurple> and definitely nothing dangerous about it
<truepurple> I dont understand though, you seem to get the individual points, yet fail to see how they combine.
<oCean> That was going to be my next line
<elky> truepurple, you seem to be missing the fact that because you wanted to make it in a non-standard way you were, as bazhang said to you, "adding some unknown factor t o a very simple operation". And until you understand that this means the helpers need to clarify things so they know how to approach the task, then you're not going to be satisfied with their lack of mind-reading.
<truepurple> I was asking advice on how to do something reasonable and usual. I was given advice to do something else instead. I said that something else was not right for me. I was asked why. I explained. I was asked about things even further and more irrelevant. I finally bulked at this because I saw where this was going, having followed this path before.
<elky> I am certain I said to you last time that you were here that your apparent needs are better served by paid support rather than volunteer support. I believe this to still be the case.
<truepurple> A usb flash live CD is not "non-standard"
<elky> 4 partitions *is* nonstandard.
<truepurple> It wasnt relevant to what I was trying to do
<truepurple> Nothing about the number of partitions I wanted to eventually make down the road had anything to do with why I was having trouble making the live CD.
<elky> It matters greatly if you're wanting to separate out different parts of a single filesystem, or if you're wanting to have 4 separate live environments on the same device.
<truepurple> How could knowing why I want more then 4 partitions help anyone, help me make a live CD?
<elky> I cannot, even with having read the discussion, understand which of these you are trying to achieve. They have different instructions involved. Your answer would differ the instructions given to you.
<truepurple> That is the thing, I explicitly said off the bat that I wanted to make a live cd without it being interrupted every 5 minutes by authentication password
<truepurple> Its because I answered their irrelevant questions elky that you don't even know which task I was trying to accomplish. This is what answering those kind of questions leads to!
<truepurple> You are demonstrating in person the very reason why it was a bad idea to continue answering those increasingly off topic questions
<elky> You seem intent on maintaining a belligerent attitude here despite our reasoning being explained. You seem to not be compatible with this mode of support.
<truepurple> You are being confrontational by using those inaccurate words with their negative connotations. Like the word belligerent does not apply. How am I being belligerent? By not just saying you are right and I am wrong?
<truepurple> And that statement about needing paid help was pretty confrontational too
<truepurple> Because it is very insulting, you could even say trollish
<elky> You are insisting on arguing.
<elky> And being aggressive.
<truepurple> I am trying to help you see reason, I would presume you were trying to do the same thing, except that you speak to me so badly
<truepurple> Well, rather badly, rather then "so badly"
<ikonia> truepurple: you cross-posted again
<ikonia> after being told not to do it and warned you did it agai
<bazhang> ikonia, something different
<ikonia> if it makes you feel any better - you're banned for cross posting after being warned
<truepurple> Well since you just called me aggressive, you have demonstrated the truth of your statement that we aren't going to get any where. I would say the reason includes using words like aggressive
<truepurple> ikonia, what cross posting?
<ikonia> truepurple: you know what it is, posting the same questions in multiple ubuntu channels
<truepurple> I am asking what incident you are talking about
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> 07:41 < truepurple> Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or
<ikonia> in #ubuntu beginners
<ikonia> 07:31 < truepurple> Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or
<truepurple> 10 minutes earlier
<truepurple> and noone replied
<truepurple> Wasnt it you yourself that said 10 minutes?
<ikonia> as you had exaplined to you, just because no-one replies doesn't mean you cross-post
<ikonia> and no, I didn't say 10 minutes
<truepurple> someone did
<truepurple> Your abusing that word
<truepurple> I was not discussing two issues in two channels
<truepurple> Since noone was there, there was no discussion
<ikonia> you where discussing 1 issue in 2 channels
<elky> truepurple, what i see in #ubuntu is you asking your original question, you being informed how to make a startup disk with the startup disk creator. you said you had. you were then informed that your issue was an unknown one. You were suggested a different method, unetbootin. You then informed that unetbootin was unsatisfactory. You were asked how. You said because of partitioning. You were asked in what way partitioning was wrong
<elky> so as to help you fix that issue in the hope it would fix your former issue. You got defensive and aggressive towards the helpers and you ended up in here.
<truepurple> Asking a question to a empty room is not a discussion
<ikonia> I'll leave elky and bazhang to finish it,
<ikonia> but personally, I'd suggest not allowing you to use the channel
<truepurple> I also explained the other reason that I wanted to use it as a live cd and not just for installing elky
<elky> that changes none of what i said.
<truepurple> I with that rather accurate synapses, I can't see how you can't see how I did answer the questions.
<elky> If you think being horrible to nit-wit was answering any question, you are wrong.
<truepurple> it goes on from there, I explained because the partitioner in unetbootin did not seem to know how to make logical drives,
<truepurple> How was I horrible?
<truepurple> I answered that USB live cd was indeed what I wanted to do. I answered what aspects of unetbootin was insufficient. I further elaborated on one of those reasons. Then I was asked why I would ever want to do something like make more then 4 partitions.. which was way off subject from what I was looking for help for
<elky> you stopped answering his questions and started telling him he was misunderstanding you, when rather he was asking those questions so as to better understand you.
<elky> That's the way it works. If you already knew the answer, then you wouldn't be asking for it.
<truepurple> What was there to understand, I wanted to make a live CD, but the authentication thing kept poping up and may have had something to do with why it wasnt working.
<elky> <elky> It matters greatly if you're wanting to separate out different parts of a single filesystem, or if you're wanting to have 4 separate live environments on the same device.
<truepurple> Not if your goal is to  make a usb flash live CD
<truepurple> Number of partitions has nothing to do with why the authentication  screen for password kept kicking in every 5 minutes.
<elky> No, which is why this was to solve your inability to use unetbootin, and hence lead to a potential resolution for the password issue.
<truepurple> And if helpers value their time, it would be good to limit yourselfs to just helping people with what they want to do. That saves time and stress on the person asking for help
<truepurple> I can use unetbootin
<truepurple> I never said I couldnt
<truepurple> But that is not what I wanted to do
<elky> This is not going to be solved if you're not going to grasp that getting you satisfied with unetbootin was a blocker for a potential fix for your password issue.
<truepurple> So if the person providing the help, or supposedly trying to provide help, does not believe that he is superior to everyone else and can just accept that someone (me) wants to make a live CD usb drive and probably for a very valid reason
<elky> This is not about one-upping you. This is about people trying to unblocker and issue that was preventing you investigating an option that could fix your initial issue.
<elky> s/and/an/
<truepurple> The instructions on making USB live CDs is very easy to find on the ubuntu download page. So clearly this is a common thing. My wanting to make one is not all that extraordinary. And because its common place, the solution should not be that hard to find either
<elky> This is not going to be solved whilever you are dismissing the reasoning wholesale like this.
<truepurple> elky, I explained why unetbootin was insufficient, and then I explained again further down the line and farther away from the issue, and then a third even further away inquiry was made, and I drew the line
<truepurple> elky, That is rich, not one of you seems to be trying at all to see this through my eyes
<elky> I am, hence why i've outlined with detail the reasoning behind each statement.
<elky> You are dismissing it all.
<elky> You are insistant that this is us trying to "be better than" you.
<truepurple> And elky As I have pointed out before here tonight, I have been down this road of off topic inquiries
<elky> This is not true.
<elky> This is not helpful.
<truepurple> I know from experience where it leads
<truepurple> Nowhere good
<elky> You are again dismissing outright the very key aspect of why the secondary issue was discussed with you.
<elky> If you know better, then you don't need us.
<truepurple> Because the person responding was too lazy or ignorant of how to get usb flash drive to work? Why else not just help me figure out what was going wrong
<elky> You are again dismissing the secondary blocker issue. If it's so easy, then why did you need our help?
<truepurple> unless its that the person responding thinks so highly of their way of doing things, that they can't stomach someone doing something else.
<truepurple> Because I am a linux noob
<elky> Then why are you dismissing the answers given to you by non-noobs.
<truepurple> Because maybe I am not all that smart. But I am smart enough to know the reasons for the very thing I am attempting
<elky> The discussion above is evidence to the contrary.
<truepurple> Because, they werent answers, but redirects
<truepurple> The contrary of which thing I said?
<elky> This discussion is over. You clearly need more than this IRC service is able to provide.
<truepurple> No, I just need fair polite OPS, oh wait are you saying that you can't manage that?
<truepurple> Its amazing how you worked in that last insult against me too.
<elky> The operators involved have been fair and polite. Your dissatisfaction is not an indicator to the contrary.
<truepurple> No, your behaviors have been to the contrary
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<truepurple> Yes, it does seem that I am left with that, I have given it the ol collage try
<elky> This conversation is over. As you are still dissatisfied with this fully logged discussion, you may take the log and escalate it.
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<elky> This discussion is now over. You should part the channel as is protocol.
<truepurple> Thank you for your time BTW elky, it does seem like you and ocean (especially ocean) were giving some kind of effort.
<truepurple> And for that I thank you
<elky> when did -ot turn into #debian?
<ikonia> ?
<jrib> not sure that's bad?
<elky> does this mean we can give #debian the annoying offtopicers?
<elky> fair trade, right>
<elky> ikonia, <omid> bazhang i installed debian and i'm now typing this from debian. but it cannot detect my wireless
<elky> immediately after joining
<elky> so he's now being trained to return to #ubuntu-offtopic whenever he has debian support questions.
<oCean> earlier there was some discussion on various distributions. He might have interpreted that as, hey this is the multi-distro-sup-chan I've always been looking for
<ikonia> amazing
<ikonia> ask him to take it to #debian
<ikonia> easy enough
<elky> yah, i was about to do the same
<oCean> does that mean we have to keep the annoying offtopicers?
<elky> I think so :(
<oCean> trade's off :(
<ikonia> hello noob
<noob> hello
<ikonia> noob: would you like to discuss your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic now ?
<noob> sure
<ikonia> well, the issue was that it's unacceptable to call people names and you didn't seem to get that after being warned about it before
<ikonia> are you able to contribute to the channel without insulting people ?
<noob> Yes
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> the second issue was, as soon  as you where banned, you tried to dodge the ban and get around it
<ikonia> why did you do this ?
<noob> Because I wanted to appel the ban to the other 2 mods who were in the channel who saw me first but didnt ban me
<ikonia> so why did you not come here ?
<noob> I did
<ikonia> no, you tried to dodge the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> you didn't come to this channel
<ikonia> you used freenode chat and changed your nickname to noob2
<noob> I did after
<ikonia> yes, so why did you do it in the first place
<noob> I didnt know about this channel
<ikonia> then how did you know to join it straight after you where removed fro ban dodging ?
<noob> I read the rules again becasue I  was banned for something thats not against the rules
<noob> a s I believe I was not banned for langue
<noob> but banned by you from saying there is a difference between mocking and calling someone something
<ikonia> noob: ok, so you where banned for being rude to people and using phrases such as retard which is quite offensive
<ikonia> rww banned you, not me
<ikonia> I banned your webchat access as you where trying to dodge a ban
<noob> oh
<ikonia> noob: so if I remove the ban, are you confident that a.) you can interact with people without the insults/mocking/etc b.) if there is a problem join this channel to discuss it ?
<noob> yes
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> one moment please.
<ikonia> noob: I've removed the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic,
<ikonia> noob: you're welcome to leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu-offtopic, please keep in mind what we've discussed
<noob> I still have one questioon
<ikonia> sure
<noob> rww banned me for correcting you
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've explained why you where banned
<noob> fine
<Myrtti> what is jluc doing?
<Myrtti> 18:12] < JLuc> cp -r *.* /dev/sdb
<IdleOne> funkyHat: y u no -ops-team
<rww> because it didn't exist last time he was paying attention? :P
<funkyHat> ⢁)
<IdleOne> right
<oCean> we have g0t again in #u?
<oCean> there's a *!*doe@*.zg3.cable.xnet.hr ban
<oCean> not wide enough apparently
<ikonia> lets see,
<rww> change it to *.xnet.hr ?
<oCean> what about *!*doe@*-cbl.xnet.hr ?
<oCean> or that
<LjL> rww: why would you ban a whole isp
<oCean> LjL: what would you suggest?
<LjL> oCean: what you just suggested seems fine. and/or by nickname
<rww> LjL: I meant *.xnet.hr instead of *.zg3.cable.xnet.hr.
<LjL> rww: you haven't gone crazy then, good.
<LjL> rww: but you will.
<rww> LjL: nah, I got bored of #ubuntu-offtopic, so there's hope for me.
<LjL> rww: that just means there's little hope for #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> nah
<rww> LjL: That was the case anyway.
<oCean> we need more questionmarks
<Flannel> oCean: Alright????????????????
<ikonia> |proliant|: hello
<ikonia> LjL: ping
<LjL> pong
<ikonia> LjL: may need a little italiano help please
<LjL> sure
<ikonia> worried the issue with |proliant| maybe language related, but I doubt it, but it's worth giving the benifit of the doubt
<LjL> you speak i translate
<ikonia> well, looks like he's not responding
<ikonia> |proliant|: can you respond please
<ikonia> |proliant|: I can see you active in other channels, if you do not respond this cannot progress
<|proliant|> ah ikonia i checking other situation ask me
<|proliant|> what i the problem
<ikonia> |proliant|: I removed you from #ubuntu and put you in this channel due to your comments
<LjL> ikonia dice: ti ho rimosso da #ubuntu e portato in questo canale a causa dei tuoi commenti
<ikonia> |proliant|: you seem to have some sort of issue with me asking if I'm nervous and if I need a man for the night
<|proliant|> lLjL finalmente qualcuno che parla italiano
<LjL> sembra che tu abbia un qualche problema con me, chiedendome se sono nervoso e se voglio un uomo per stanotte
<|proliant|> I thinking you be a woman pensavo tu eri una donna
<LjL> |proliant|: aggiunta mia: lo sai che esiste #ubuntu-it per avere supporto in italiano?
<LjL> |proliant|: non giustifica il chiedere se cerca qualcuno per stanotte... #ubuntu è un canale di supporto tecnico, commenti del genere non sono appropriati
<|proliant|> LjL si me l'hanno accennato devo vedere se trovo il canale per adesso mi sono iscritto al forum ubuntu in italiano e funziona ora vedo come fare a trovare il canale irc in italiano
<LjL> |proliant|: semplice, /join #ubuntu-it
<|proliant|> si lo so ma visto che era stato leggermente provocante
<LjL> |proliant|: può darsi (non ho letto i log e non sono in grado di dirlo), ma non mi sembra il caso di dire cose del genere.
<LjL> |proliant|: altra cosa, è importante su #ubuntu rimanere on topic. il canale ha 1500 persone circa, ed è *molto* incasinato, quindi dobbiamo chiedere di rimanere strettamente sull'argomento Ubuntu-supporto-tecnico
<|proliant|> Ljl ho provato l'italian support come dicevi tu e funziona benissimo 58 utenti soltanto pero' ti ringrazio avrei solo 2 domande da farti 1 questo canale in inglese in che stato offre supporto e 2 una mia curiosità visto che mi hai aiutato anche tu ti dedichi ad ubuntu server????
<LjL> |proliant|: 1 in che senso in che stato? è il canale ufficiale di supporto di Ubuntu, ufficiale nel senso che gli operatori sono scelti dal Community Council, ma non è ufficiale nel senso che chi offre supporto è legato in qualche modo a Canonical.   2 no, sempre usato Ubuntu solo come desktop, sul mio server personale uso Debian quindi non mi sono mai interessato di Ubuntu server
<LjL> |proliant|: il fatto che #ubuntu-it abbia pochi utenti non è necessariamente uno svantaggio, comunque
<|proliant|> LjL ok grazie su ubuntu italia channel infatti gli argomenti sono strettamente attinenti ad ubuntu ma anche tu sei legato a Canonical o sei un normale utente chat??????????????
<LjL> |proliant|: devo chiederti un'altra cosa, evita i duecento punti di domanda. qui magari non sono un problema, ma su #ubuntu (e immagino anche #ubuntu-it) danno fastidio. io non sono legato a Canonical, però sono un operatore qui e quindi sono stato scelto dal consiglio IRC, a sua volta scelto dal community council
<LjL> |proliant|: comunque ikonia stava cercando di aiutare, non di essere nervoso o provocante. siamo d'accordo che se dovessi avere dei problemi con utenti od operatori in futuro, li risolvi o in privato o, se credi che sia il caso, venendo qui?
<|proliant|> ah amazing che figata ( figata parolina un po' spinta  )
<|proliant|> eh scusa per parlare di discussioni non strettamente relative al supporto tecnico che canale mi consigli
<|proliant|> sul forum ubuntu mi hanno messo ad ubuntu bar
<LjL> |proliant|: per l'inglese, #ubuntu-offtopic, per l'italiano, #ubuntu-it-chat
<|proliant|> ok thank you very much for the attention provero' con questi 2 canali dammi ragione pure una chat  è fatta per parlare di discussioni pure generiche non solo strettamente tecniche a parte come mi hai riferito sui canali appositi di ubuntu supporto tecnico
<LjL> |proliant|: mi piacerebbe risolvere la questione e far togliere il ban da #Ubuntu, comunque. se sei d'accordo che su #Ubuntu, nel caso ti capitasse di usarlo ancora, eviterai offtopic o commenti personali, non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<|proliant|> ok se puoi farlo adesso ho imparato come si usano i canali l'ho installato da 1 ora mirc un'altra delucidazione pero' che succede se uno ha un ban a carico su queste chat???????????????
<LjL> |proliant|: che non puoi entrare nel canale, tutto lì.
<|proliant|> scusa per quanto tempo io sono rientrato subito forse bisogna avere piu' di un ban
<LjL> |proliant|: hmm? al momento non sei su #Ubuntu
<|proliant|> un'altra delucidazione vvisto che in questi giorni dovro' completare la procedura d'installazione di ubuntu server i canali #ubuntu-it ed #ubuntu-ops sono del gruppo canonical tanto per capire perche' mi sono iscritto al forum ufficiale ed è di altissimo livello
<LjL> |proliant|: sono sempre canali ufficiali, ma #ubuntu-it ha il suo gruppo di operatori diverso da quello dei canali inglesi
<|proliant|> alto livello un'ultima delucidazione e poi passo magari a quegli altri canali che mi hai consigliato tu per discorsi generici . In ambito sistemistico ubuntu server è una delle piattaforme server piuì utilizzate o devo concentrarmi piu' su un'altra specifica edizione di linux????
<LjL> |proliant|: penso che altre distribuzioni siano più utilizzate in ambito server, ma Ubuntu Server ha comunque tutto il suo team sicurezza e le versioni LTS sono supportate per 5 anni
<LjL> |proliant|: però vogliamo parlare del ban su #ubuntu, sì o no? :P siamo d'accordo su quello che ti ho detto in proposito?
<|proliant|> ti ringrazio per l'attenzione LjL sei stato estremamente gentile ti auguro un buon lavoro
<LjL> grazie
<LjL> |proliant|: se non vuoi discutere altro ti devo chiedere di uscire da questo canale, è la regola.
<|proliant|> si siamo d'accordo su quello che hai detto in proposito non sono un ragazzino guarda se puoi togliere il ban ora esco dal canale tornero' magari quando vorro' domandare qualcosa di tetcnico in inglese grazie
<LjL> |proliant|: nessuno dice che sei un ragazzino, però per togliere il ban, anche per rispetto degli altri operatori, devo assicurarmi che siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda
<LjL> gah
<LjL> ikonia: anyway he eventually said that he agrees about what i said. not in a pleasant manner, though, he ignored my inquiries about the ban for most of the time and only right before leaving he said "yes we agree, i'm not a little child, if you can remove the ban now maybe i'll come back later"
<ikonia> thanks LjL
<Myrtti> right, so, just useless flapping of fingers on the keyboard
<LjL> and what's more in italian, now i'm all confused :<
<Myrtti> did he even really acknowledge the fact that #ubuntu is English only?
<LjL> i donta knowa howa to typea anymora
<LjL> Myrtti: yeah
<Flannel> Myrtti: He was speaking english in #u, but we thought it might be a language barrier thing, so it was -it here for a short time
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> well I'm too tired to understand any of this anyway
<Myrtti> gnite
<tonyyarusso> Hey, check it out - Facebook finally listened to all of the comments about the site getting too cluttered!  http://files.tonyyarusso.com/CleanFacebook.png
<rww> You didn't hear the news? Social networking websites only work on Google Chrome now.
<tonyyarusso> rww: But Facebook is part-owned by Microsoft - shouldn't it hate Chrome?
<bazhang> p579766E1.dip.t-dialin.net  <---- derder , looks like lars Torben
<bazhang> multi crossposting seems the norm now
<bazhang> don't see how booting the alternate iso will work though
<Flannel> Who?
<bazhang> nsadmin2
<bazhang> copied to hdd, boot from grub2
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-31
<bazhang> @find seems to be the new !list
<ubottu> to is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<bazhang> augh
<elky> is girly the same user as "girl" yesterday?
<Flannel> yes
<oCean> I removed <frozebonejr> from #u for posting fork bomb, he's in -ot now. Expect trouble
<oCean> also, g0t is in -server
<IdleOne> proliant: can we help you?
<proliant> yeah Idleone I install ubuntu 8.04 server edition command line which is the command for enter in dns server and bind client software
<IdleOne> proliant: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<IdleOne> this channel is for ban resolution
<IdleOne> also please part this channel and #ubuntu as you are banned in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> unless you wish to resolve that ban at this time
<proliant> ok I tryng in #ubuntu server
<IdleOne> proliant: please part this channel and #ubuntu as you are still banned in #ubuntu unless you wish to resolve that ban at this time
<oCean> Corey: thanks
<Corey> oCean: Yup.
<proliant> Idleone i forced to disconnect from this channel ???? because I have a ban??????
<IdleOne> proliant: you are asked to leave this channel unless you wish to discuss/resolve the current ban in #ubuntu
<oCean> proliant: yes, I did remove you from there, since you were not responding to IdleOne's request to remove yourself from there
<IdleOne> proliant: 1 ? is sufficient
<oCean> proliant: #ubuntu-server channel is english also.
<proliant> ok so i forced to disconnect right ??????
<Corey> About to clean house in -ot if nobody objects.
<IdleOne> wondering what took you so long
<Corey> IdleOne: I suffer from a surplus of patience.
<IdleOne> I have the opposite affliction
<IdleOne> perhaps we should team up or something
<Corey> IdleOne: Given the choice I'd rather be too slow on the banhammer than too quick.
<elky> girlygirl is the same as girly_ in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> yes
<elky> is she ban evading in one of these places?
<elky> "connection dropped"?
<oCean> very weird this
<bazhang> no ban, just a mark for cross-posting the !danger command in #ubuntu and #kubuntu , at least from what the bantracker shows
<wh1zz0> hi guys.. dunno why I was banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you've been told before about cross posting in #ubuntu channelks
<ikonia> wh1zz0: you where sat in #ubuntu - the support channel asking for help
<ikonia> you then joined #ubuntu-offtopic the non-support channel and started repeating the same question
<wh1zz0> Oh Jeez.. I'm sorry
<ikonia> the fact that you are now in #ubuntu complaining that there has been noresponse in this channel 11 seconds after joining
<wh1zz0> Someone advised me to ask there
<ikonia> suggests you may have patience issues
<wh1zz0> Yeah I admit.. I sometimes get frustrated when something is not working right.. I always make sure I google before asking. Sorry if I offended ya
<ikonia> wh1zz0: I've spoken to you a few times about how to behave in #ubuntu and it's getting a little old now
<ikonia> you joined this channel, and 11 seconds after that started complaining in #ubuntu that no-one had responded to you
<ikonia> you had not even spoken in the channel
<wh1zz0> I was typing
<ikonia> you appear to have a.) listening issues b.) patience issues
<ikonia> wh1zz0: yes, so how can you expect someone to respond to you, if you haven't even typed
<wh1zz0> I don't understand.. I joined ubuntu-offtopic and started complaining?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: no, you're not listening again
<ikonia> this is problem a.)
<ikonia> you did join
<wh1zz0> I didn't complain, I just posed the same question in the hope that someone esle could have a solution
<ikonia> wh1zz0: I asked you to join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> then 11 seconds after joining #ubuntu-ops you complaned in #ubuntu that no-one had responded
<wh1zz0> Ohhhh
<wh1zz0> Oops... I did?
<ikonia> yes
<wh1zz0> Must have been unconsciously.. So sorry
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> wh1zz0: please try to listen to the people talking to you in the channel
<ikonia> you'll not miss important bits of information
<wh1zz0> Okie I will
<wh1zz0> Sorry again
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> please re-join #ubuntu
<wh1zz0> Okie I rejoined
<ikonia> please leave this channel
<oCean> crossposting seems to be popular these days
<ikonia> agreed
<oCean> "But I waited 4 minutes, and got no answer!"
<oCean> anyway, I'm out. Cya
<ikonia> laters
<ikonia> rww: bravo
<rww> I wish the Backtrack people would remove +q $~a :(
<ikonia> they are protecting themselves from the stupidity that normally happens without it
<rww> I guess it makes sense if they don't have enough ops to react to that sort of thing quickly.
<rww> still though, annoying
<ikonia> or they just can't be bothered dealing with the much
<ikonia> annoying for us, golden for them
<rww> mhm
<rww> ikonia: thought as much. Is there another identifier for them apart from the ISP and failure?
<rww> oh, the workspace changing thing
<ikonia> yup
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !winmbr is To reinstall the !Windows !bootloader without a !Windows CD see: http://www.geekedchef.com/?p=227 This will overwrite !Grub2
<ikonia> hello wildbat
<wildbat> hi there
<ikonia> can we help ?
<wildbat> nothing judt wonder what is this channel ~ nvm i am leaving as topic sugguest:>
<ikonia> thanks
<Hellscoffe> ikonia?
<ikonia> hello there
<Hellscoffe> hey o/
<Hellscoffe> u kicked me?
<ikonia> Hellscoffe: I removed you from the #ubuntu as you where not offering valid advice or following the topic, after I'd warned other people a few lines up
<Hellscoffe> sorry if i did something wrong I'm knew to irc and all this stuff
<Hellscoffe> oh...ok
<ikonia> Hellscoffe: the user asked for an ubuntu distro to run, and you randomly suggest use slackware for no reason at all
<Hellscoffe> hm...yeah...didnt ay attention to that
<Hellscoffe> true, true
<ikonia> if you've not got valid advice, or don't understand the question, it's best not to offer advice
<ikonia> more so when I'd warned other for the same thing a few minutes earlier
<Hellscoffe> yup...you're rigth
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu, appreciate the understanding
<Hellscoffe> ikonia:\o/ Thanks very much! Sorry for the incovenience
<ikonia> no problem
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-23
<ubottu> In ubottu, islandmonkey said: !forget madeit
<ubottu> fidel_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<chu> It's starting to leak into #ubuntu-* now :(
<DJones> just banned them from #u
<chu> Yeah, they're pretty adept at ban-evading though.
<DJones> Have to wait and see if they come back
<chu> Yeah, they've been harassing ##philosophy for a few weeks now (spilling into #defocus quite often, and recently #haskell and just now #ubuntu). I didn't want it to spill into #ubuntu though :x
<DJones> Probably gnaa trolls, think I the nick in freenode as well being dealt with
<DJones> Yeah, +q in #freenode as well
<chu> Impressively fast, both of you.
<bazhang> hah doubleban
<usr13_> chimptroll
<DJones> I thought maybe a quiet may be better
<bazhang> gone
<chu> Thanks usr13_ :)
<bazhang> no point in +q them. as they come back even when klined
<chu> Yep, sorry to say it, but all you can do is op.
<DJones> Is the ban better set on the ip rather than the nick
<chu> They'll change IP anyway.
<bazhang> probably should set a custom IP ban, but they change nick every join
<bazhang> woowoowoo then chimptroll etc etc
<DJones> I banned woowoowoo originally, removed that when they were klined, but if its the same ip it might reduce the spam when they change nick was my thought
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> no magic bullet with these nutters
<DJones> Yep
<Tm_T> oh, there is, but we won't use it
<Myrtti> Hertz: how can we help you?
<Hertz> Myrtti, sorry didn't realize what was the topic until now :s
<Hertz> I just joined... silly me
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bazhang> at least get utf-8
<bazhang> Tenminute, hi
<bazhang> Tenminute, are you there? do you have an issue you wish to resolve? otherwise please don't idle here
<bazhang> <streulma> I have a question, should I use Windows, Mac os x, or Ubuntu on my mac?
<bazhang> HURD
<DJones> I thought about saying DOS to that question
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> !behelpful | bazhang DJones
<ubottu> bazhang DJones: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<IdleOne> :P
<bazhang> !itwasjustajoke | IdleOne
<DJones> :)
<IdleOne> Don't make me stop this car!
<IdleOne> I'll do it. You know I will.
<mneptok> TELL BAZHANG TO STAY ON HIS SIDE OF THE SEAT!
 * mneptok rolls the window down
 * mneptok rolls the window up
 * mneptok rolls the window down
 * mneptok rolls the window up
 * IdleOne hits mneptok with the belt for capping
<bazhang> ha capping
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> not heard that in ages
<mneptok> bust some caps in your ASCII
<IdleOne> capital punishment for capitalization
<IdleOne> Tenminute: you alive?
 * IdleOne waves to genii-around 
<genii-around> IdleOne: Hellos
<IdleOne> [Tenminute] idle 00:52:29. I am going to remove you from this channel. You can return when active and ready to discuss your ban-forward from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<IdleOne> This week we have Adidas.
<genii-around> IdleOne: As the currently dissatisfied customer?
<IdleOne> no no, they are sponsors
<genii-around> Aaaah OK
<IdleOne> he logs in as administrator?
 * IdleOne guesses he isn't running ubuntu at all
<Myrtti> it's really annoying that there are no logs
<IdleOne> ubuntulog is back, they should be posting
 * mneptok pours Myrtti a hot cup of context
<Myrtti> IdleOne: (for yesterday)
<IdleOne> Myrtti: ah.
<bazhang> some reason we are discarding the english only rule?
<genii-around> In +1 ?
<bazhang> I'll be happy to help Chinese users in Mandarin from now on
<mneptok> i can help Chinese users in English.
<genii-around> I guess it has to be a catch-all channel since otherwise there would ned to be #ubuntu+1-cn    or so on...
<bazhang> or just /join #ubuntu-es
<genii-around> bazhang: But won't they say join +1 if the user is on Quantal ?
<bazhang> genii-around, loco channels are much less strict than core channels in my experience.
<genii-around> Yes, I suppose
<bazhang> the -cn people talk about ylmfOS all the time
<IdleOne> I asked them to explain the issue in Spanish because it was just simpler to ensure I knew what he was trying to accomplish. +1 being a much less busy channel I did not expect anybody to be bothered by it. i apologize.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sinep said: ubottu: The problem is that Ubuntu, and *buntu for the most part, cannot connect to the wifi network at LSU
<IdleOne> sinep: no worries, was by accident :)
<sinep> Ubuntu, and *buntu for the most part, cannot connect to the wifi network at LSU
<sinep> Kubuntu is the only Ubuntu based distrobution that can connect.
<sinep> I have tried everything I can think of to get it to work to no availe
<IdleOne> sinep: This is not a support channel. Please use #ubuntu
<IdleOne> also, please don't idle in here.
<sinep> I am not here for support, I'm trying to figure out what is causing the problem so that I can file a bug report to better Ubuntu
<sinep> I use Arch linux
<bazhang> #archlinux
<sinep> Well fuck, nevermind then.  I was trying to keep Ubuntu from locking out the 30k+ users at LSU and most likely on any similar corporate wifi network
<Pici> sinep: This channel is for the administration of our IRC channels only.  please mind your langage as well.
<bazhang> #ubuntu is the support channel
<bazhang> and please no cursing sinep
<sinep> Oh... sorry.  ubottu forwarded me here
<sinep> My bad
<bazhang> np
<sinep> Thanks
<Tm_T> aww
 * genii-around makes a note to be in -classroom Thursday
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-24
<bazhang> Tenminute, how can we help you
<Tenminute> bahzang how the family business
<Tenminute> bows
<bazhang> Tenminute, did you wish to try and resolve any of your various bans?
<Tenminute> oh loko, there goes my interest
 * Tenminute points at the sky and make a line like a shooting star
<Tenminute> haha
<Tenminute> bahzinger
<Tenminute> bah bah black sheep have you any wool?
<bazhang> Tenminute, if you have nothing serious to say, please exit the channel
<Tenminute> yes sir, yes sir three back full
<Tenminute> your turn to sing a nursery rhyme bah
<chu> Tenminute: I banned you, and forwarded you to this channel because  wanted to give you a chance. I think you should read the Ubuntu code of conduct and familiarize yourself with the rules of the Ubuntu namespaces channels.
<chu> !coc | Tenminute
<ubottu> Tenminute: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Tenminute> k k got it
<Tenminute> ty
<Tenminute> choo sorry it willnot happen twice
<chu> !guidelines | Tenminute
<ubottu> Tenminute: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chu> This is exactly what you said in #ubuntu-offtopic and your failure to appreciate the rules is the reason for your ban.
<bazhang> Tenminute, please exit the channel
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu (incog)
<bazhang> where's incog?
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> dont PM random users please incog
<IdleOne> he is spamming on join
<bazhang> he's here in the channel now
<IdleOne> err rather on text to channel
<incog> you're smart IdleOne
<IdleOne> not as smart as you
<incog> and handsome too
<IdleOne> That i am
<IdleOne> you may leave now.
<IdleOne> incog: Please part this channel now.
<incog> yes massa
<IdleOne> Why do you gotta make this difficult, just leave please.
<IdleOne> Tenminute: unless you plan on being serious about resolving your bans I suggest you stop wasting our time.
<bazhang> proof this!
<Flannel> bazhang: Looks like proper spelling and grammar to me!
<bazhang> Flannel, ayep!
<Flannel> Anyone know anything about Qualia?  Odd query conversation so far.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> anyone should feel free to remove that in an hour or so. or else i will in my morning. off to bed.
<ubottu> auronandace called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from fghfdgfds)
<DJones> Removed & banned
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from fghfdgfds)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<chu> Oh god, was it like that all day long?
<DJones> Its been like this since I came online about 90 minutes ago
<chu> I'm so sorry :(
<DJones> Heh
<chu> Jesus they are persistent though. If they spent their doing *something* imagine what could be.
<DJones> LjL: This is all I see in lastlog http://pastebin.com/6UWhttsd
<ezoe> unfortunately, I just closed pm tabs.
<LjL> ezoe: did you end up in #ubuntu-unregged? that would explain the floodbots saying some things to you.
<ezoe> I think it said something like "prove you are a human."
<ezoe> and asked a question.
<LjL> ezoe: yes, they are supposed to do that. they generally do it in #ubuntu-unregged, though, not as PM
<ezoe> well, I don't fully understand how IRC works. but somebody make me join that channel?
<ezoe> how somebody make me join that channel?
<LjL> ezoe: what happens is that during times when #ubuntu is under spam attacks, a mode is set that redirects you to #ubuntu-unregged when you join. there, the FloodBots ask you questions to make sure you're not a spambot. if you answer correctly, they invite you to #ubuntu
<ezoe> oh. I think I suspended my machine without logging out from freenode.
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<ezoe> but I didn't spammed. in fact I didn't even say anything in #ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> ezoe: it could have been anyone that spammed
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: it's not that you spammed - someone spammed, and the channel was set into a mode where users who join the channel are directed elsewhere and asked questions to test if they're spammers or not
<Myrtti> gah
<Myrtti> brain malfunction
<LjL> ezoe: no, you didn't spam. but since the spammers use several nicks and addresses, we must filter everyone who joins
<Myrtti> ezoe: ^
<ezoe> I see.
<Myrtti> ezoe: anything else you need help with?
<ezoe> no.
<gnomefreak> ezoe: [;ease read the topic by typing /t
<gnomefreak> please
<ezoe> I see. bye.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Herakles)
<jpds> Watching.
<ubottu> In ubottu, islandmonkey said: !foo is <reply> Please don't use factoids for everything. A human response to an answer is much nicer.
<Corey> Pici: You were half a second faster than I was.
<Corey> Your ban hit *just* before the kline did.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sdfdsfgsd)
<Fuchs> bleh, how did I get ubottu in query to print me a factoid again?
<Myrtti> /msg ubottu list
<Myrtti> or not
<Fuchs> that is what I tried, yes
<Myrtti> just !list then in pm
<Fuchs> lovely, thanks Myrtti  *cuddles*
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Hot_Guy appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (furi0us appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-25
<dax> Howdy! I note Xoloitzcuintles's /quit message in #ubuntu, someone should probably have a word and/or +b them.
<dax> (they smell bad to me anyway, it's not just the /quit message)
<elky> dax, thankies
<dax> ta
<elky> i read the first few words and decided that there was very little point even trying to do anything else
<bazhang> luigi, hi
<IdleOne> luigi: anything we can help you with?
<elky> luigi, this isn't a channel to idle in
<dax> elky: they're doing it again as DrafurNGildur
<elky> grr, i have to go walkies, someone else needs to do stuff :(
<dax> elky: 'sokay, I will poke Corey instead \o/
<mneptok> isn't smallfoot banned?
<mneptok> the bantracker seems to think so
<bazhang> just in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic that I can see mneptok
<bazhang> and -motu apparently as well
<bazhang> DrafurNGildur, change your quit message
<bazhang> * [rainwomen] (~rainwomen@162.105.248.71): Gildur
<jrib> huh, I guess +q won't stop quit messages, right?
<bazhang> ban dodging it seems
<bazhang> not sure about that
<jrib> he's in pm now
<bazhang> yech
<jrib> "rainwomen ― what is a quit message?"
<dax> he already played that card with us, fyi. we weren't particularly impressed
<bazhang> it is some ##philosophy troll taking it freenode wide afaict
<dax> *nod*
<jrib> I see
<jrib> well I banned the drafurngildur ip and the rainwomen one
<ubottu> In ubottu, micahg said: !schedule is A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<notk0> hello
<notk0> may I know why was I kicked from #ubuntu Tm_T ?
<notk0> banned rather
<Tm_T> notk0: you failed to see multiple warnings of the matter?
<notk0> Tm_T: discussing if wtf is bad language or not?
<Tm_T> also, I removed you from the channel once, you returned immediately without changing your behaviour
<notk0> Tm_T: how did I not change my behaviour?
<Tm_T> notk0: yes, #ubuntu is support channel, not a place to discuss what is appropriate or not
<notk0> Tm_T: I provided 2 links that showed that "wtf" in itself is not a bad word
<notk0> right
<Tm_T> 1046.17 < Tm_T> notk0: this is channel for support, not jokes, further discussion in this matter happens on #ubuntu-ops, thanks
<Tm_T> and after that, you still continued
<notk0> Tm_T: "wtf" was not related to my previous kick
<notk0> you can't say I continued
<Tm_T> notk0: you continued pushing non-support discussion
<notk0> you kicked me for providing the rm command, and I said it was a joke and you said it was note
<notk0> how is the discussion that followed related ?
<Tm_T> notk0: had you not warned about the language before the first removal?
<Tm_T> notk0: had you not warned about the language after the first removal?
<notk0> Tm_T: I meant World Taekwondo Federation and I provided a link
<Tm_T> notk0: you should have come to here or some other channel to discuss the matter
<Tm_T> not continue on #ubuntu
<notk0> I wasn't even the person that said wtf in the first place, I was just telling the other guy that it is not necessary bad language
<notk0> who even decided wtf is not family friendly ?
<notk0> how long is my ban Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> notk0: hopefully it will be gone in minutes (:
<Tm_T> it all depends on how this conversation goes
<notk0> Tm_T: ok in the future if I have anything related to #ubuntu rules I will discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<Tm_T> notk0: the channel on #ubuntu has first link to IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<notk0> I will take a look Tm_T
<Tm_T> if you read it (I actually hope you do read it now), you'll notice "This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language."
<Tm_T> oh good
<notk0> I will remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> notk0: do you understand why such offtopic commentary is counterproductive in support channel?
<notk0> Tm_T: I understand
<notk0> Tm_T: I will not do it in the future
<Tm_T> good, can I expect "jokes" that could lead to harm on others and offtopic commentary won't happen from you anymore on #ubuntu ?
<notk0> Tm_T: no, I will not provide any command that can be considered harmful or is not helpful to the person
<Tm_T> thanks
<notk0> Tm_T: will I be unbanned soon?
<Tm_T> notk0: remember that you can always use this channel or PM if you have need to discuss of our channels
<notk0> Tm_T: I will try to remember that
<Tm_T> notk0: ban is removed, you may join #ubuntu again
<notk0> thank you Tm_T have a nice day
<Tm_T> aswell
<Tm_T> notk0: you can leave this channel as your pleasure (channel topics are worth reading) (:
<notk0> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from fddddddddf)
<elky> At least this is an imaginative one.
<elky> ^not what floodbot said
<LjL-Yaaic> I've suffered what appears to be a hdd failure on my server
<Pici> oh noes
<LjL-Yaaic> My floodbot and myself will likely be down for a good while
<chu> :(
<LjL-Yaaic> Fsck looks like it might have worked around the problematic sector, we'll see
<elky> eww. new hdd time regardless
<LjL-Yaaic> Elky: suspect it won't be easy to find an IDE drive ;(
<LjL-Yaaic> Anyway smart is saying... nothing, everything's fine to it
<LjL-Yaaic> The story is, the computer had started thrashing and I had to reset it from the button
<LjL-Yaaic> Maybe a single sector failed because of that
<LjL> and back we are
<chu> Yay!
<Tm_T> great
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu sudo-apt-get Making a job offer, told them it's not appropriate for this channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> Free Speech!
<elky> LjL, that's what stuff like http://www.cooldrives.com/satoidecofor.html is for.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jakk appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> augh
<ahwan> does any experienced man want to give some suggestion to a student ? pm me.
<bazhang> suggestions for what
<ahwan> about web
<bazhang> try #html
<ahwan> i knw
<ahwan> plz come private
<bazhang> this is not a support channel ahwan ; you were ban forwarded here from #ubuntu
<ahwan> ok come pv in freenode
<IdleOne> ahwan: You were sent to this channel because you were asking off topic questions in #ubuntu. #ubuntu is a Ubuntu support channel. You should read the topic of channels when you join them so you know what is expected of you.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > ahwan
<ubottu> ahwan, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Please read the link ubottu just sent you.
<IdleOne> or just leave
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ssssss appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<LjL> Mahoru`Tsunemi: hi, can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-26
<usr13_> ShuttleworthFag
<ubottu> zh called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Random832 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> usr13_, dealt with, thanks.
<bazhang> removed and banned
<usr13_> ShuttleworthFag
<usr13_> agaub
<usr13_> again
<bazhang> gone
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Snardsexmaniac)
<chu> So, ubottu has asked me to review the ban on patr|ck, last I spoke to him he didn't want the ban removed, not sure if I should leave it?
<jussi> chu: yeah, leave it and comment. you can take it off later.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erwyn)
<theadmin> Anybody watching #ubuntu ? "javi" is making a mess :/
<Myrtti> yes
<theadmin> Myrtti: Okay, I'll leave it all up to you then :)
<bioterror> myrtti never sleeps ;)
<Tm_T> bioterror: problem with us old people /:
<bioterror> how old is old?-)
<Tm_T> over 100?
<bioterror> oh, then I have few years ahead
<astraljava> Tm_T is The Ancient One.
<chu> Myrtti: I'm so sorry, I know I said I'd make it, but I'm so tired. I think I will just crash out now. I'll read the logs and ask about bt access tomorrow.
<chu> A massive "Thank you for your time" from me though.
<AlanBell> operator training class starting now in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<bkerensa> hmm
<IdleOne> bkerensa: there will be logs if you can't participate.
<bkerensa> kk
<IdleOne> you got that on air thing starting soonish too
<nothingspecial> should operators from non-core channels be present here
<Unit193> No, but you may want to idle in #ubuntu-irc
<nothingspecial> ok, thamks Unit193
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-27
<suborbital> I would like to make a formal request:
<suborbital> oh nvm
<suborbital> i did not realize bazhang was residing on this panel
<suborbital> fuck that im out PEACE
<Tm_T> nice
<astraljava> Classy.
<LjL> why doesn't someone put a @mark when stuff like that happens? ;)
<Tm_T> @mark suborbital misbehaving and LjL not marking it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> (;
<LjL> :P
<Myrtti> could so.eone bf arkiver to ##fyc
<Myrtti> nvm
<usr13> DFrostedWang
<bazhang> already gone
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: no !staff is <reply>hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, Corey, Martinp23, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubottu: no !staff is <reply>hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> * [ICWiener] (~DFrostedW@184.52.57.131): Logan Kemp
<bazhang> heads up on him
<IdleOne> noted
<bazhang> defrostedwang: "the support here is terrible,etc etc
<bazhang> give him ubottu and put him on /ignore with the bot
<IdleOne> hah
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<bazhang> perhaps server could run on that (256mb)
<DJones> I think just about, my server has 512mb and is only using half the memory
<DJones> in #ubuntu 15:38 < mcloy> oh i shouldnt be here. i forgot
<DJones> Quit immediatly after
<DJones> That was the last straw from salman
<bazhang> <Salmann> i want a ubuntu logo in terminal how to do that
<bazhang> beanpole seems very familiar
<DJones> Thats not a nick I recognise
<bazhang> had salman in PM, he refused to respond.
<bazhang> got the other salmann (loduchand ) in PM now
<bazhang> <Mintathon> is it good to have sudo enabled by default i am paranoid about my security
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<chu> Pretty sure that is the salmann/loduchand guy
<bazhang> it is
<bazhang> Mintathon is the salmann / loduchand character
 * mneptok has the banhammer ready
<bazhang> that lexmark printer is a deb.tar.gz so he should unpack it then dkpg -i file.deb it , yes?
<bazhang> +driver
<mneptok> bazhang: he should get the one without a bundled JRE
<bazhang> mneptok, ok. there are those with/without as you pointed out
<bazhang> thats remove number #2. perhaps he gets the clue
<bazhang> dont even think mcloy uses ubuntu, just likes to troll #ubuntu channels (in #debain now)
<bazhang> augh #debian
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from beanpole)
<ameet> hey
<LjL> ameet: hi
<LjL> ameet: there are at least two issues i've noticed: constant ranting about how Ubuntu is bad with nothing constructive, and swearing after being told to avoid it
<LjL> others will chime in if they've noticed more
<ameet> i did not sear
<ameet> swear
<chu> LjL: Yep.
<ameet> when
<LjL> ameet: words like "shit" are not considered acceptable in #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe you didn't have that clear then, but hopefully it's clear now
<ameet> kkk
<IdleOne> in any Ubuntu channel, be it IRC, forums...
<ameet> where can i criticize ubuntu
<LjL> ameet: as to the ranting, i guess there's nothing wrong if kept at acceptable levels. you made your point, there is no need to keep repeating "Ubuntu sucks Ubuntu sucks", either have a discourse, or otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic is not a place just to vent frustration
<ameet> they say install xubuntu-desktop
<ameet> but i will have 2 apss
<LjL> ameet: you can criticize Ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic, just don't go overboard like you've done
<ameet> 2 apps for amse work
<chu> ameet: Then use the !notunity option I gave you at the start.
<ameet> same for kubuntu-desktop
<chu> You continually kept ignoring me.
<ameet> And no,﻿ Ubuntu is not the community anymore. Ubuntu is Canonical. Linux is the community, GNOME is the community, debian is the community. Ubuntu is Canonical.
<chu> But anyway ameet. Please listen to what the operators in this channel have said.
<LjL> ameet: if the rules of #ubuntu-offtopic are too strict for what you intend by "criticizing", then i suppose you could try a channel like #defocus (but no guarantees about *their* rules). still, i'm pretty sure one can calmly point out the issue one has with Ubuntu *and* listen to what others say about them and respond to that, rather than ignore and continue with the "Ubuntu sucks Ubuntu sucks"
<ameet> kkkkk i don't care who am i to decide future of ubuntu canonical will decide it kkkkk
 * LjL sighs
<ameet> I'm registered at lauchpad for a few years now, but i can't really understand much of that pile of bugs there is there, for﻿ me looks like a mess, but i haven't lost much time on trying to understant launchpad, maybe i will someday.
<ameet> I guess i'm not the only one saying that it is a bug.
<chu> ameet: This is not the place for you to rant.
<ameet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp2Sqe-Oa5g&feature=related
<ameet> yo
<LjL> ameet: we're here to discuss your ban, not giving you a venue to go on more about how Ubuntu sucks. if you don't want to discuss your ban, the ban will stay and you can find another place to rant.
<ameet> what is this bump bump?
<ameet> ok i agree ubuntu 12.04 is better than windows 8 now remove my ban :)
<LjL> ameet: that's not what i'd ask you to agree to.
<LjL> i'd ask you to 1) avoid unidirectional rants 2) follow the channel guidelines, bot factoids and operator instructions
<LjL> ameet: if you want to rejoin, i need you to read the following
<LjL> !etiquette > ameet
<ubottu> ameet, please see my private message
<ameet> seen
<ameet> kkkkk please remove my ban\
<LjL> you're a very fast reader?
<ameet> yaa
<ameet> i like reading
<ameet> kkk cheers
<LjL> ...
<chu> So ahh, he's not responding/31
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops ameet This is "beanpole", I was almost going to remove the ban but then he just left while clearly not having read the guidelines. His loss I guess?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<chu> He kept just saying "kkkk" after I asked him to read the guidelines and asked him to respond to others' responses and provide actual evidence for his claims.
<mneptok> maybe he'd have better success with Ubuntu if his keyboard had a working "k" key
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1585 users, 4 overflows, 1589 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1585 users, 7 overflows, 1592 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1585 users, 6 overflows, 1591 limit))
<vibhav> Please have a look at RAsputtin
<ubottu> In ubottu, Willi-Smith said: What is : Daemon is inhibited
<bazhang> * [Hellz_Bellz] (~moop@ip70-171-8-12.ga.at.cox.net): poodles    any clue how to address this?
<bazhang>  *!*@89.211.180.107
<bazhang> * [Salman] (~salman@89.211.70.9): Colloquy User
<bazhang> seems to be dodging
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-29
<mneptok> hostmask is very different from beanpole.
<mneptok> "Salman" is not an unusual name.
<bazhang> this salman was +q prior to beanpole
<bazhang> beanpole was salmann
<mneptok> right. that's what i thought you meant.
<mneptok> but you're digging deeper. :)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I've never timed myself, but using aptoncd in toto surely took me more than 5 minutes
<bazhang> * [c0mrade__] (~c0mrade.a@89.17.98.189): c0made   ruhroh
<bazhang> you can lead a PPA to water...
<mneptok> .. but you can't make them think.
<bazhang> hehe nice one
<bazhang> not understanding simplew. what is he mentioning MINT for
<bazhang> perhaps I need more coffee
<DJones> He's installed UBuntu using unsqshfs...? Whats that, does that mean he's just taken a livecd & extracted the files and copied them to a hard drive
<bazhang> thought that was used to safeguard exceeding certain HDD limitations re: size
<DJones> Its not something I've heard mentioned before
<Venom> hi
<Venom> may i ask why i am banned from #ubuntu? I was able to go on it last night
<Venom> sorry
<Venom> may i ask why i am banned from #ubuntu? I was able to access it last night at around 12:30AM i think
<Venom> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-22
<ubottu> Halyard called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Der_FIIIIIIISCH, freaky fetish)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Masturbater90000,)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 658 bans)
<Myrtti> I'm not sure what was that for?
<bazhang> he's hitting multiple channels with nonsense thats why
<LjL> besides iirc shizuo is someone who should be banned on sight
<bazhang> pretty much
<bazhang> <HALP> thing is though, when you update windows it fixes stuff....and when you update Linux...it breaks EVERYTHING
<genii> Pretty much the exact opposite of my experience.
<bazhang> of course
<bazhang> other gems from Halp include "did you power it on and off"
<bazhang> "reinstall"
<rtoyzer> hi telle
<rtoyzer> why i get baned in ubuntu channel  ?
<rtoyzer> == #ubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<k1l_> because you made trouble in the channel as zertyu .
<rtoyzer> ??? trouble
<rtoyzer> ??trouble
<IdleOne> you got banned because you were saying random words on multiple lines.
<IdleOne> it was disruptive to the other users in the channel
<rtoyzer> ???signification trouble
<IdleOne> enough to get you banned
<rtoyzer> i m one the main contributor for ubuntu channel
<rtoyzer> how you can ban me ?
<IdleOne> no you aren't
<IdleOne> I already told you why you got banned
<rtoyzer>  #ubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<rtoyzer> what's that mean ?
<IdleOne> it means you are banned.
<k1l_> rtoyzer: it means you are not welcome because you dont act according to the guidelines. thats it.
<IdleOne> At this time you will remain banned. I don't believe you have any intention of using the channel productively.
<rtoyzer> what i have to sacrifice to have a normal access on that channel ?
<IdleOne> 7 more days
<IdleOne> in the mean time
<IdleOne> !guidelines | please read them
<ubottu> please read them: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> rtoyzer: the ban will be removed in 7 days. Please part this channel.
<rtoyzer> that's completly stupid
<rtoyzer> tell me the reason i get banned there
<rtoyzer> have insult anyone ?
<IdleOne> you got banned because you were saying random words on multiple lines.
<IdleOne> that is disruptive and prevents other users from being able to get help
<IdleOne> rtoyzer: the ban will be removed in 7 days. Please part this channel.
<rtoyzer> i can't wait till 7 days
<IdleOne> you don't have a choice.
<IdleOne> rtoyzer: the ban will be removed in 7 days. Please part this channel. 3rd time I ask.
<rtoyzer> why  i have to wait 7 days ?
<IdleOne> yes
<rtoyzer> give me the reson ?
<IdleOne> ok, the reason you have to wait 7 days is because you tried to lie to me by saying you are a main contributor to #ubuntu, when in fact we the channel ops know you are not. Another reason is because if you read the guidelines I linked to you, you would have known that when someone asks you to stop doing something you should stop which in turn also means that when an op tells you his decision about you
<IdleOne> r ban and asks you to leave the ops channel, you should leave.
<IdleOne> Now, I am trying to be really nice and patient but you are testing the limits of my patience. Please part this channel and in 7 days the ban in #ubuntu will be removed and you will be able to join it.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-23
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (fatliped)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 657 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 657 bans)
<Zodiac> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Zodiac called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> what's up ?
<z0d> Anybody here?
<Kakain> ikonia: I was banned.
<Kakain> from #ubuntu by k1l.
<ikonia> from where ? when ? and wy ?
<ikonia> ooh, it's you
<Myrtti> it would be super if you wouldn't use that trigger just to ask us to listen to your plea
<Kakain> yes, its me.
<ikonia> ok, I think we are done
<elky> your removal message makes me lol
<DJones> Heh, that removal made me laugh
<ikonia> didn't see a need to change it
<ikonia> for this guy
<elky> yeah
<Pricey> The fact its a banforward here makes it doubly ironic I guess...? :-/
<ikonia> is it really a forward,
<ikonia> superb
<Pricey> Were they an issue in more than #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> probably wise to change that to a ban now until he gets fed up
<ikonia> as I understand it just a persistant issue
<ikonia> then an issue in here, constantly
<ikonia> I'm sure k1l_ can fill in the details
<DJones> Doesn't his ip change
<ikonia> I didn't think so
<ikonia> but I don't know
<ikonia> I just don't see the point of any more conversation until he stops with this joining channels !ops stuff
<ikonia> it's a pretty simple concept to grasp
<DJones> The ban forward is on *!*@119.157.*$#ubuntu-ops
<DJones> Ip was changing so must have been widened
<ikonia> wow, that's quite qide
<Pricey> I think this is a bit sucky, forwarding here just to kick him again.
<ikonia> Pricey: I didn't know it was a forward
<ikonia> hence why I've just said lets change it to a ban
<ikonia> done
<DJones> From past experience, with bans, he just joins here anyway to 'appeal/troll/abuse'
<DJones> Maybe change it to a quiet, he can join, just can't speak to cause issues
<ikonia> don't want to ban him as if he can stop messing around and annoying people, he can go back in
<ikonia> now the forward is removed he may stop it
<Pricey> I don't see removing him from here like that is going to move us to that goal.
<ikonia> Pricey: what do you suggest ?
<Pricey> ikonia: Could it have hurt to give him a chance to talk here?
<ikonia> Pricey: he's had many chances, and just constantly joins doing "!ops" k1l_ is a dick head type things
<DJones> Pricey: He hasn't been interested so far in discussing the ban, all I've ever seen him do (multiple times) is give abuse in here
<ikonia> he's been asked to stop and we'll resolve it
<ikonia> as this is the 10th time of it - I do'nt see a point of letting it continue
<ikonia> so until he can grasp the "join and talk to people" it seems pointless to keep the circle going
<ikonia> fully agree it shouldn't be a ban forwad - so I've updated that
<ikonia> as he shouldn't be forwarded to here to just be removed
<Pricey> I didn't mean to say earlier that it shouldn't be a banforward.
<ikonia> Pricey: no, I don't think it should though
<Pricey> Understood.
<ikonia> as it's just forwad him to here to do his little dance and get kicked
<ikonia> which is tedious for everyone
<ikonia> if he grasps the simple fact of "join this channel, and talk to people without abuse and the ops trigger" it can move forward
<DJones> Pricey: Looking at k1l's notes, it was set as a forward when the range was extended in case any other users connected from the same range so it could reviewed, rather than everybody in the range being banned and possibly not realising what was happening or how to ask for help
<ikonia> he's had the ban removed once,
<ikonia> and re-joined ubuntu being a pain
<ikonia> I think that's why he got rebanned
<DJones> ikonia: I looked at the bantracker, there must be about 20 bans that have been set over the last week or so
<ikonia> yes, he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> that's why I do'nt see any point in any more discussion until he at least stops with this !ops things as he's been asked
<ikonia> but I do agree with Pricey it' not fair to bring him in to keep kicking him out
<Pricey> DJones: Good point. I hadn't considered that intention for some reason.
<DJones> I used a similar ban for the myvvz.com (or something similar) troll & that was removed when it was found it affected another user, thankfully the troll on that hasn't come back anyway
<Myrtti> afaik that was at one point the recommended way of doing it
<Myrtti> I've recommended it myself
<Pricey> I'm surprised he didn't rejoin.
<ikonia> Pricey: he knows the drill
<DJones> Out of interest, is there a way to see when a banned user tries to join a channel, or does that info just get lost/only available to freenode staff
<LjL> latter
<LjL> but forwards are an effective way
<DJones> Thought that would be the answer
<LjL> mind, you can avoid following forwards if you so decide, so it's not a perfect way at all
<Pricey> DJones: Do you use irssi?
<DJones> Yes
<Pricey> DJones: http://nhandler.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/irssi-bansearch-pl-script/ might be interesting if you don't use it already?
<DJones> I'll have a look at it, thanks
<ikonia> Pricey: thank you !
<DJones> Pricey: Has the link for that changed? I get an error bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nhandler/+junk/bansearch/"
<Pricey> DJones: No idea sorry I didn't check. There are a few other copies around if you search for 'bansearch.pl'
<DJones> ok, cheers, will find it
<DJones> Found it, and after all that, I found it was already installed
<Corey> Smoove!
<FundyChristian> man shall not live by bread alone but by everword that comes out of the mouth of God
<FundyChristian> !ops | FEAR GOD
<ubottu> FEAR GOD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> FundyChristian called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (FEAR GOD)
<FundyChristian> he will kill you and send you to hell
<Myrtti> oh come on.
<genii> @comment 56399 ThePreacher/FearTheLord et al again under a different name, religious spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> FundyChristian called the ops in #ubuntu (Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!)
<ubottu> FundyChristian called the ops in #kubuntu (Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!)
<ubottu> FundyChristian called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!)
<ubottu> FundyChristian called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!)
<Pricey> I'll take a look.
<Pici> Pricey: thanks
<DJones> Didn't somebody say that it was HFSPlus a couple of weeks ago
<genii> Persistent.
<genii> DJones: I searched backscroll and found Myrtti referring to it. I'm not sure if it's anything conclusive however. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904491/
<DJones> I got this via pm : 16:23 <FundyChri> yes i am HFS+ but i am all religious now because God will kill you if you dont obey him
<LjL> [15:33:28] --> ljl_ has joined this channel (~ljl@113.13.60.37). <-- NOT me
<DJones> Plus comcast ma was there ISP
<k1l_> LjL: well, with a chinese ip its not that uncommon to have that initials :)
<LjL> yes
<Pici> fyi, I registered #ubuntu-edge and forwarded it to #ubuntu-touch for now.
<bazhang> edgy
<LjL> why didn't you give it to the poor guy?!
<LjL> you're terrible
<bazhang> that's been said, yes
<Pici> LjL: Oh, hes still opped in there since he was the first person to join, but mlock is set now so theres no much he can do in there alone.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 656 bans)
<knome> Myrtti, keijo_ :<<
<Myrtti> I thought he finally left
 * genii ponders the +j -j
<Pici> 13:57:10 <FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<bazhang> he's back with more
<Pici> he?
<DJones> I'm watching
<bazhang> luciddreamzzzzz
<Pici> o
<DJones> Considering they were given that answer a few minutes earlier...
<bazhang> <arunpyasi> hello, how to create bootable mac OS X usb in my ubuntu??
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> is that even possible? or supported?
<genii> No idea.
<bazhang> ubottu, hackintosh
<bazhang> thought hackintosh was offtopic on freenode
<jbroome> unetbootin would probably do it
<jbroome> usb key would need to be formated hfs though
<LjL> "offtopic on freenode", eh
<bazhang> thats what nalioth told me, yes
<LjL> it has to be about as offtopic as watching DVDs under Linux is
<bazhang> pointless debates for $400, Alex
<IdleOne> What is hackintosh and DVDs on linux?
<bazhang> one is the use of OS X on non mac hw, the other is a | dream
<IdleOne> lol
<Pici> now now, he said DVDs, not bluray.
<IdleOne> I was trying to answer the $400 clue
<bazhang> you'd need AMIGA OS for that
<IdleOne> Amiga is awesome OS
<IdleOne> all the greatest hackers use it
<bazhang> does it even still exist?
<IdleOne> LjL: ^
<bazhang> I thought it went away about 20 yrs ago
<bazhang> ubottu, random amiga hurd
<ubottu> hurd
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> oh yeah!
<LjL> bazhang: there are at least three actively developed OS's based on AmigaOS - AmigaOS, MorphOS and AROS
<DJones>  th0r> LucidDreamZzZ, and I have been workign with linux since the early 80's....so I know better <--- Wasn't the Linux kernel only released in 1991
<bazhang> yes
<DJones> I wonder which one has the bigger dad, that'll be the next claim
<bazhang> one of them will be outside of the channel
<Pici> Whats going on with LucidDreamZzZ?
<IdleOne> beats me but I thought I had banned them
<k1l> i know he  got kicked (at least by me)
<IdleOne> maybe it was just a kick I gave them
<k1l> 3 kicks since jul 17th in bantracker.
<k1l> (and not by me, hmm)
<funkyHat> bah! sorry everyone
<IdleOne> Just don't make me have to ban you in #ubuntu
<Unit193> The funky clones are gone. (better than funky clowns...)
<IdleOne> Does it matter if swap is at beginning or end of disk?
<k1l> nope
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> LucidDreamZzZ seems to be unhelpful and random
<Pici> seems that way. I'm heading out, so if you want to deal with him, go ahead.
<IdleOne> going to see what else happens, but he is on his way out soon.
<funkyHat> Some people like putting swap at the end of the disk, it's supposedly faster (angular velocity and all that)
<funkyHat> I think it's so much slower than RAM though that you won't notice a difference
<IdleOne> I've always put it at the end.
<k1l> its a difference of very very very very very slow and very very veryvery very very slow. so that doesnt count on todays devices with that cheap ram
<LjL> funkyHat, IdleOne: afaik, with most drives at least, the trick is to put it at the logical *beginning*, because that's mapped to the physical end
<funkyHat> LjL: well that is tricksy!
<IdleOne> LjL: this user has a 10GB partition he believed to be swap but also has an 8GB partition that is swap. he wants the 10GB to be swap and it happens to be at the beginning of the disk. I asked if it mattered because I wanted to make sure I was telling him the right thing to do about it.
<k1l> you can mix partitions as you want. grub will sort that for you
<LjL> IdleOne: it really isn't going to matter a big deal either way
<LjL> it's more of a paranoid optimization thing
<IdleOne> LucidDreamZzZ was just giving extra unneeded informatuion to confuse the user being helped
<IdleOne> -u
<LucidDreamZzZ> IdleOne, so again i dont understand why you would tell a user to put his 8gb swap at begining of disk...  modern bios do not care i suppose but it isnt really best practice so i suggested user start over
<LjL> why isn't it best practice? and which BIOS's did care?
<k1l> the partition setup doesnt matter at all. grub will select the right one
<LucidDreamZzZ> so then you insult me and say im 'being purposefully coinfusing'
<IdleOne> you were, by continuing to mention things that had no inpact on what he was trying to achieve
<LucidDreamZzZ> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylinder_1024
<LucidDreamZzZ> why do i have to explain this to you
<LucidDreamZzZ> this is (i htought) common knowledge
<IdleOne> but I didn't ban you because you think you know so much more than others do. I banned you because you were being unhelpful and disruptive.
<LucidDreamZzZ> anyway no reason to be insulting because you didn't understand
<LucidDreamZzZ> and for me calling you a funny noob im sorry
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok
<IdleOne> no worries.
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Please read them.
<ubottu> Please read them.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> LucidDreamZzZ: i'm pretty sure no BIOS made... at any time when Ubuntu was relevant had that issue.
<IdleOne> ban stays for now.
<k1l> LucidDreamZzZ: are you kidding me? you think that 1980s technic is still uptodate?
<LucidDreamZzZ> probably for the best IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> I'm glad you agree. Have a nice day.
<LucidDreamZzZ> i still think swap at the start of disk isnt best practice
<LucidDreamZzZ> and he had to redo everything anyway sayin
<LjL> whatever "best practice" means
<LucidDreamZzZ> you should put it at end since it is on outside sectors no?
<k1l> LucidDreamZzZ: that doesnt make a difference you will ever notice
<LjL> and why would you want to put it on outside sectors? i'd rather swap be fast.
<LucidDreamZzZ> and again convention is / or /boot at the begining
<LjL> i don't know whose convention you're talking about.
<k1l> that myths come from the days when hdds were very slow and ram was super expensive
<LjL> maybe it's your personal convention but that's not relevant to anybody else.
<LucidDreamZzZ> ^
<LucidDreamZzZ> the speed is faster on outer sectors (wow)
<k1l> LucidDreamZzZ: and again: it doesnt matter because grub will boot anything anywhere
<k1l> LucidDreamZzZ: it doesnt matter today
<LucidDreamZzZ> ikr
<k1l> LucidDreamZzZ: the 1980 called, the want their technics back
<LucidDreamZzZ> just make / and a swap thats all people say i think you should folow established convention
<LucidDreamZzZ> hah
<LucidDreamZzZ> a
<k1l> even swap is not needed today if you dont want suspend
<k1l> conventions change, get used to it
<LjL> k1l: that's not really true
<LjL> well maybe it's not *needed* (it never really was), but it can be beneficial
<LucidDreamZzZ> see i say anything and people just want to flex
<LucidDreamZzZ> im not some mavric
<LucidDreamZzZ> just following convention
<LjL> you seem to be the one "flexing" by saying we should follow some "convention" that you didn't 1) show is convention 2) show is relevant or useful today for any reason
<k1l> with the difference in speed between ddr2 and ddr3 and a hdd you dont want to use swap.
<LucidDreamZzZ> the guy wanted to use hibernation so someone suggested 9gb for 8gb ram
<LucidDreamZzZ> nobody said anything
<LjL> k1l: so let's say... i have 16GB of RAM. i start doing some very I/O intensive work. i have 8GB of RAM free. that's a lot, but i could have more. my computer is on all the time, so i have a few applications that are open but that i haven't used for many hours. the OS wants to swap those processes our to give me more than 8GB for disk caching, since what i'm doing *now* is I/O stuff
<LjL> but it can't because you have no swap. yay?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i told him to use just the amount of ram he had but oters confused issue and he made it bigger
<LucidDreamZzZ> i try to help and others confuse too
<LucidDreamZzZ> meh
<LjL> LucidDreamZzZ: so they made them add one *entire* gigabyte as leeway? tragic.
<LucidDreamZzZ> no not really if he has out of control app great it helps
<LucidDreamZzZ> but totally dumb
<LucidDreamZzZ> especially on ssd which i dnk if he was using
<LucidDreamZzZ> leeway for hibernation??
<LjL> sure, why not? it makes no less sense to have 9 gigs than to have 8. you realize, of course, that unless your RAM is 100% full, you don't need as much swap as you have ram to hibernate in the first place.
<LucidDreamZzZ> right
<LucidDreamZzZ> all he cared about was hibernation
<k1l> LjL: the problem on that swapping thing is, it comes from days where ram was nearly as slow as hdd and realy realy expensive
<LucidDreamZzZ> so in one case you wil say simple is better, then in another case well this is less simple but gives leeway...  it just suits your mood it seems
<LjL> k1l: it may come from that but that doesn't make it not useful today
<LjL> LucidDreamZzZ: i don't see how having a 9gb partition is harder than having an 8gb partition in any way
<k1l> LjL: there are usecases where swapping is fine. but they are rare and the ones who need it know that.
<k1l> the average user is fine without ram
<LucidDreamZzZ> i like bench racing and i always admit a lack of knowledge or if i am mistaken
<LjL> LucidDreamZzZ, k1l: anyway let's move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic if we feel like it, i think the ban-related discussion is done
<LucidDreamZzZ> yep
<LucidDreamZzZ> right then thanks folks i guess its off to work, ciao
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-24
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 955 bans)
<IdleOne> how did we jump up ~300 bans?
<Flannel> IdleOne: we ran a kickstarter campaign to have people donate to our ban pool.
<IdleOne> was a success apparently
<DJones> Strange how FB1 is reporting the extra 3 bans, /bans is still showing the same number of bans/quiets as it was yesterday when it reported 656 bans
<DJones> Maybe its not using a decimal numberic system
<k1l_> or it counts mutes, too?
<DJones> Possibly, it may also be counting @marks, I've still not worked out where it gets its figures from, yesterday I thought it was taking them from the ubottu's ban database, but that appeared to be wrong
<Myrtti> And exceptions
<Myrtti> And quiets
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1546 users, 3 overflows, 1549 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1551 users, 3 overflows, 1554 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1551 users, 3 overflows, 1554 limit))
<DJones> Ah well, splitsville again
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 955 bans)
<k1l_> * SharkMuttleworth (c28182f2@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.129.130.242) hat #ubuntu+1 betreten
<k1l_> that was a problem user some times ago :/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 955 bans)
<AlanBell> floodbot1 isn't very good at counting
<Pici> #ubuntu is a madhouse this morning.
<Pici> lots of opinions flying, and not enough help
<LjL> oh lord
<DJones> Somebody pointed out that bestbot has gone awol again
<Pici> Have you informed LjL?
<DJones> Was just doing that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, yellabs-r2 said: !abbot where is  costello ?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mirantistcr appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> guess I unbanned him too early
<Pici> :|
<bazhang> one always hopes for the best...
<k1l_> and let the flamewar begin in offtopics :X
<k1l_> oh, he starts with insults right at the beginning
<genii> k1l_: Starting with you and awktion!
 * genii runs!
<ikonia> hello Halite
<Halite> ...
<Halite> I've been upset over something
<ikonia> Halite: just to be clear
<ikonia> 1.) you got muted
<ikonia> 2.) you ignored the mute and tried to dodge it
<ikonia> 3.) you got banned
<ikonia> 4.) you've just wasted 15 minutes of my times with pointless silly comments in pm and mild lies
<Halite> there were some comments about critisizing things so close to my heart that I couldn't handle it and I only tried to dodge because it said I could speak again (floodbot did)
<ikonia> so you will not be allowed back into #ubuntu at this time as you are just wasting peoples time with your attitude
<Halite> counter-1) nobody said it was the last straw yet
<ikonia> Halite: there is no counter
<ikonia> please don't
<Halite> goodness sake
<ikonia> I'm stating how they are, not how they could be
<Halite> what about next week?
<Halite> *says no*
<ikonia> sure, come back next week and we'll talk again then, see if you can be a bit more grown up in the discussion
<ikonia> oh, ok, say no then
<ikonia> not next week
<Halite> *says yes*
<ikonia> sorry no,
<Halite> -.-
<Halite> stop winding me up
<ikonia> you've said it now, I warned you in pm about messing around with these stupid comments
<Halite> oh god
<ikonia> so you've continued
<Halite> no
<Halite> I haven't continued
<Halite> this is exactly what happened:
<ikonia> come back in 3 weeks then and we'll see if you can grow up and discuss this normally
<Halite> -.-
<ikonia> @mark Halite #ubuntu-ops silly behaviour trying to resolve ban do not discuss for 3 weeks from this date
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Halite> I am distressed
<ikonia> Halite: well, take 3 weeks to calm down and come back then
<Halite> can't
<Halite> within 1 day I'm fine
<ikonia> well, come back in 4 weeks then
<Halite> Don't make it 4 weeks just because I'm fine in 1 day.
<ikonia> Halite: please leave and come back in 3 weeks
<Halite> Please don't be silly yourself.
<ikonia> Halite: then you should have not made smart comments when I offered a resolution
<Halite> ikonia, then you should've spotted it and told me in the face when I had the chance
<ikonia> Halite: come back in 3 weeks when you can actually stop this silly behaviour when you've just wasted 15 minutes of my time with it
<ikonia> I have told you approx 5 minutes ago to stop or I would end the conversation
<ikonia> after you'd wasted 10 minutes of my time
<Halite> I didn't see.
<Halite> I suggest you give me 5 more minutes.
<ikonia> you did - hence why you begged for more chances
<ikonia> no
<Halite> Please.
<ikonia> I suggest you do what you are told and come back in 3 weeks
<Halite> If it is going to 3 weeks as I stay then give me a warning now, not later.
<Halite> s/3/4
<ikonia> I've given you a warning
<ikonia> come back in 3 weeks
<ikonia> and more messing around until then and we'll make it longer
<genii> For a moment i thought sam101 was singing the "Puff The Magic Dragon" song
<bazhang> <Will> Hey people. Can someone guide me how to reload my packets? I am not very sure what packets are to be completely honest
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-25
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1552 users, 1 overflows, 1553 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1559 users, 4 overflows, 1563 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ikonia appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<IdleOne> lol
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu dat very questionable information being given out about wanting to "proxy" - conflicts with what he is saying in ##freebsd I'd advise monitoring as I don't believe what he's saying
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-26
<bazhang> TuckLive, did you need some assistance
<TuckLive> I'm good, thanks
<IdleOne> Might want to read the topic, especially the part about idlers
<IdleOne> uses +1 asks questions that should not be asked by a +1 user
 * genii makes fresh coffee
<bazhang> hlpmecrk scl cmtpr plz
<DJones> In a word (after inserting a lot of vowels) NO!
<bazhang> #rhel
<IdleOne> figure most of that out except for scl
<IdleOne> figured*
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> school
<IdleOne> Sill got it :)
<DJones> Heh, did you convert the "plz" to "NOW" as I did :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mare said: ubottu: where is your private message?
 * Pici sighs
<bazhang> <mare> ubuntu is not the same as linux then?
<bazhang> he/she is just not listening, or something else
<IdleOne> he is trolling.
<DJones> Yep
<Pici> meh
<Pici> I'm not convinced
<DJones> I doubt anybody would know the difference between openoffice and libreoffice and still not know the difference between Ubuntu and a linux kernel
<Tm_T> I'm not convinced that you're not convinced
<bazhang> yeah troll
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ikonia> DJones: wht nick was he using ?
<ikonia> DJones: I don't show that nick/ip in the channel at all
<DJones> 17:32 < elementary> Hi all ! Looking for a skilled developer to assist me in various tasks and get paid of course
<ikonia> ah I got it
<ikonia> I see i
<ikonia> it
<Pici> Hi. I'm looking for a skilled developer to do my work for me.  You'll do the same workload that I've been assigned to do, but at a fraction of the pay.
<bazhang> signmeup!
<ikonia> I'll subcontract to you for less pay while I take glory
<DJones> Didn't somebody do that in the US, subcontracted the dev work they were supposed to be doing to somebody in India while they played on facebook for the wroking day
<DJones> Ah, not quite that, but close http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21043693 China and cat videos instead of India & Facebook
<Pici> DJones: Yes.  I also saw something recently about a professor that had someone else teach their classes for them
<DJones> I can understand a professor getting away with it, always seem to hear about visiting professors
<genii> Some TA with a Vandyke usually
<h00k> StinkyFeet may be smallfoot-
<h00k> in #ubuntu
<Slart> hi guys, is anyone watching? there seems to be an unreasonable amount of toto's/tutu's in #ubuntu ... might want to check these nicks history as well
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-27
<IdleOne> anybody awake?
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (IthinkImightbega)
<ubottu> IthinkImightbega called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> charming
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: is basically the random wheel of support spewer
<avallark> why am i here?
<ikonia> because I've forwarded you from the core ubuntu channel to the operator team channe
<ikonia> channel
<avallark> why was the question, i know what happened
<ikonia> few reasons
<ikonia> but basically to talk to you without disrupting the hcannel
<ikonia> channel even
<avallark> cool, are you going to fix my issue?
<ikonia> no, not at all
<avallark> awesome
<ikonia> the first thing I wanted to talk to you about was your language
<ikonia> if you could please keep the swearing out of the channel, it would be very much appreciated
<ikonia> is that ok?
<avallark> you know this is the first time i have been swearing.. its cos you've been ticking me off.. you took offense at a joke I started off with..
<ikonia> you didn't make a joke
<ikonia> please show me the joke ?
<avallark> you are tiring.
<ikonia> do you wish to resolve your ban in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> as I'm confused at why you swore because I ticked you off, when your first line in the channel was to call your laptop a "bitch" before anyone had spoken to you
<avallark> is that that big a deal for you? I have so little energy left in me for banter
<ikonia> ok, then lets leave it then and not bother
<avallark> whats wrong with me calling my laptop a bitch .. actually i called it an over-sensitive bitch .. referring to the over sensitive touch pad i had
<ikonia> it's rude, it's not polite, people read the channel from all ages and backgrounds
<ikonia> I let it slide and asked you to tone it down
<ikonia> you then said "what the fuck is this !!!!"
<ikonia> so again, you come back with unacceptable language
<ikonia> after I'd already asked you to tone it down please.
<avallark> ok, girl, listen to me.. if you ban me, i ll just rotate ips and come back with a different id.. but i dont troll channels and for sure i dont follow people and annoy the hell out of them even though you are not an ops in #debian
<ikonia> ok, then lets leave it here and you are banned
<ikonia> not really interesting in negotiating threats
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<avallark> threats?
<ikonia> yes, you've just threatened to try to evade the ban
<avallark> what is wrong with you? got out of the wrong side of the bed?
<ikonia> i'll make sure freenode staff are aware that you will use your account to break freenodes policy on bans
<ikonia> lets leave it there,
<avallark> no i wont, i dont care much, am just an ordinary user trying to get his machine working.. and you just wasted so much of my time cos you do not understand a joke.. its people like you who freightens people away from linux..
<ikonia> ok, sure
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<Myrtti> it would actually be beneficial if you'd try to assume good faith and good intentions, avallark. We expect people to behave in a certain way, respectful, mature, clean and concise way. Foul language and name-calling of any kind isn't generally tolerated on any Ubuntu IRC channel.
<avallark> see, you do not know me, i do not use foul language.. what she is complaining about was a joke..
<avallark> ask khmar
<ikonia> 20:26 < avallark> but now that i am working (mba shit) i needed to get my
<ikonia> considering you don't use foul language, you sure use it a lot
<avallark> and who was offended by that?
<ikonia> me
<Myrtti> avallark: the thing is, #ubuntu is a support channel, and since people come from different cultures, ages etc, such 'jokes' are often misinterpreted
<Myrtti> and so we kindly ask people to refer making them
<avallark> Myrtti: understood. That was a nice and polite way to make people understand. thank you.
<avallark> on #ubuntu , i'd be careful. thanks
<IdleOne> avallark: At this time the ban is going to stay in place. Please part this channel.
<avallark> cool mate :)
<avallark> how come you cant kick me out of this channel?
<avallark> :D
<IdleOne> Because I can ask you nicely. There is no reason to add to the problem by...nevermind
<avallark> oh
<avallark> sorry..
<IdleOne> Because I can ask you nicely. There is no reason to add to the problem by forcing you to leave
<avallark> i just wanted to see what happens if i join #ubuntu
<avallark> i see i end up here..
<avallark> sorry
<LjL> chu: ^ ;(
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<chu> Oh man :(
<IdleOne> I didn't want to say anything but LOL
<chu> Least he's not an #emacs'er
<IdleOne> want I should let him know about the channel?
<chu> Damnit, he joined.
<bazhang> emacs has a channel? whatever for?
<chu> Oh well.
<IdleOne> I swear it wasn't me
<bazhang> VIM I can understand...
<IdleOne> troll detected ^
<IdleOne> :P
<avallark> hello guys.. I just came in to have a word with ikonia
<ikonia> avallark: then you can send me a message
<ikonia> this channel isn't a chat channel
<avallark> do you know how to chat a private chat?
<avallark> if so please do
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> I'm not going to start a random private chat with you
<IdleOne> avallark: either /msg nick or /query nick
<ikonia> ooh I see
<ikonia> you're asking how to do it
<ikonia> avallark: please /part the channel now
<bazhang> bit rot!
<bazhang> fresh install!
<ikonia> would someone consider speaking to nannes
<ikonia> his advice is a disaster and it's actually just random bad advice
<ikonia> I've pulled him up on it already so would rather someone else did this time
<ikonia> hey nannes
<nannes> ikonia: what's wrong now?
<nannes> I cannot express my opiunity?ut nions abo
<ikonia> I'd just really like you to consider the advice you're giving
<nannes> *my opinions about unity
<ikonia> it's not really very well thought through and has more serious implications to peoples systems
<ikonia> if you could really think about what you are saying / advising before advising it and really try to help the user with their problem to a working solution, I'd very very much appreciate it
<ikonia> nannes: do you know what I'm refering to ?
<nannes> that's what I'm doing
<nannes> I know what you're refering to
<ikonia> you're really not
<ikonia> 23:06 < ubuntucrashes> hello all
<ikonia> 23:07 < ubuntucrashes> my ubuntu 12.04 lts freezes very freuently
<ikonia> 23:07 < nannes> ubuntucrashes: throw unity to the trash. Switch to another DE
<ikonia> please tell me how you worked out unity was the problem in under 20 seconds and advise him to drop unity to resolve his problem
<nannes> yeah, that's right, maybe it was too quick. But just because I've been solving so many problems with users and spending so much time finding, at the end, that the problem was unity
<ikonia> sorry that's just nonsense
<ikonia> he's given no information, and you've just told him it's unity - dum pit
<nannes> But after that, I asked him something to understand better his problem
<ikonia> you've not done any investigation
<ikonia> it's not good
<nannes> it's not all black or white ikonia
<nannes> read how I continued the support
<ikonia> it is black and white
<ikonia> you told him to remove unity with no reason or troubleshooting
<ikonia> in the same way you give this advice to someone
<ikonia> 18:58 < nannes> Gnjurac: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ikonia> that's going to cause a conflict
<ikonia> you then give the correct URL
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<ikonia> but at that point the damage is done
<ikonia> he's already done the bad advice
<ikonia> that's why I'm asking you to stop - think, get the information and then make a reasonable comment to help the user
<nannes> yeah
<ikonia> rather than this scatter gun random approach and then try to tidy up
<ikonia> it can't really continue like this, you're doing more harm than good.
<ikonia> if you don't know the answer, it's ok to not comment.
<nannes> anyway, please read the rest:
<nannes> (23:09:12) nannes: ubuntucrashes: so it happens only when browsing?
<nannes> (23:09:35) ubuntucrashes: often yes
<nannes> (23:10:03) nannes: what are the others situations it freezes, except while browsing the web?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in the rest
<ikonia> you've already done the damage
<nannes> ikonia: ok I'm sorry I admit I exaggerated
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<nannes> but believe me, there's a reason behind
<ikonia> I'm sorry there is no reason
<nannes> anyway, I'll try to care more
<ikonia> you've just made up a problem - there is no reason for that
<ikonia> you just gave out terrible/dangerous instructions - there is no reason for that
<ikonia> but that would be great if you could apply more thought
<ikonia> it would be most welcome and appreciated
<nannes> I've already answered
<ikonia> yes, and I'm confirming and thanking you
<nannes> I can go now, see you. Hopefully not in this chan, cause it would mean something got wrong
<ikonia> not always
<ikonia> if you need something clarifying, just ask in here
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops nannes giving terrible / dangerous advice in #ubuntu, asked to stop and confirmed he would
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-28
<IdleOne> staff smallfoot ~moo@c-3c12e455.041-5-73746f7.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se is evading a kline and has registered a new account
<bazhang> whats the new account IdleOne
<IdleOne> smallfoot
<bazhang> oh how clever
<IdleOne> old one was smallfoot-
<bazhang> we'll never guess who that is!
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops glam the user avallark trying to evade ban with the nickname glam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> ikonia: if you don't want him here, then remove the banforward.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (danibot)
<Pricey> looks like amal..
<Myrtti> yup
<DJones> Trying to work out why they can't speak now I guess
<bazhang> botwar perhaps
<bazhang> err #
<Pricey> DJones: Helpful? ;)
<DJones> Pricey: Pointing them to #test is probably helpful
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Aqrta)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-21
<bazhang> tsao ni ma
<bazhang> very very rude
<rww> ah, that explains that
<rww> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> but it's icesword, so nothing new
<bazhang> np
<chu> bazhang's mortal enemy.
<bazhang> s/mortal enemy/pesky biting flea/
<chu> Same same but different
<ubottu> dsprc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<crawlingfwe> !ops
<crawlingfwe> !ops
<DJones> Bye HFS
<DJones> I've set a banforward to ##fix_your_connection on hgl*@* due to the constant bouncing in & out of the channel with repeated hgl___* nicks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-22
<Jeffrey_f> Question on becoming an op: I believe that I have fulfilled the requirements, it seems there is a waiting list since april.  Is this common?
<k1l> ikonia: i was about to mute him because i could not make any sense in what he was on about anyway
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> you beat me by nano-seconds
<ikonia> and shock horror he's now found ##windows and is asking his questions in there as he should have done
<k1l> (talking about subcool. but i muted the linux nick guy how was just nonsense too)
<ikonia> so your kick worked
<ikonia> I was talking about subcool
<ikonia> I didn't see the linux guy
<k1l> <linux> gfdhfdgh
<ikonia> missed it
<k1l> DJones: *!hgl*@*$##fix_your_connection doesnt match !~hgl
<sprung> Hi, i was muted about a week ago because an op and I weren't getting along in #ubuntu. can I get unmuted por favor? i'll be following the channel rules.
<phunyguy> do you know why you were muted?
<sprung> yeah, i lost my cool and said some things that weren't very nice. i don't remember which op did it to me.
<sprung> i am guilty as charged but learned my lesson and it won't happen again if i'm unmuted.
<phunyguy> ok, hang tight while I figure this out
<ikonia> it was me
<ikonia> he basically made up stuff, was rude, then when I asked him to stop sent me a load of abuse in pm
<sprung> all of that is true.
<phunyguy> are you actually muted in there?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he's muted
<sprung> i believe so yes, "cannot send to channel" and am a registered user
<phunyguy> hmm, ok.
<phunyguy> let me look again
<ikonia> phunyguy: 63121
<phunyguy> ahh yes I see it
<bazhang> %*!*@204.137.29.243
<phunyguy> ikonia: would you like me to remove it?
<ikonia> to be honest, I'm not happy because the guys just made stuff up here
<phunyguy> or you can... your call I guess
<sprung> ikonia, i apologize.
<ikonia> "an op and I where not getting along"
<ikonia> you mean you joined the channel was rude and then was rude again in pm
<sprung> well, we weren't. i was openly rude and hostile towards you.
<sprung> i'm not denying anything.
<sprung> i will say it won't happen again.
<sprung> if you unmute me anyway
<ikonia> phunyguy: I'm not interested in this guy - it's up to you
<phunyguy> wait, I don't much like ultimatums.
<phunyguy> "if you unmute me anyway"
<phunyguy> what does that mean?
<ikonia> I think that was just poor wording
<ikonia> I don't think he meant that as an ultimatium
<phunyguy> oh ok
<ikonia> more if you give me a chance it won't be a problem
<phunyguy> (still sounds bad )
<phunyguy> lol
<ikonia> just poor wording, nothing more
<phunyguy> I guess
<ikonia> got to give someone a chance to prove themselves
<sprung> obviously it won't happen again if you don't unmute me,  but if you do unmute me i will obey channel rules and not be rude like i was.
<sprung> that's all i meant. no ultimatums.
<ikonia> can't ask for a more honest response than that
<phunyguy> yeah
<phunyguy> alright I will remove the mute.  Please don't make me regret doing it.
<sprung> thanks.
<phunyguy> should be all set.  please /part the channel if you have nothing else.
<bazhang> :|
<rww> |:
<bazhang> extensive rambling about webmin is "on topic"
<DJones> UNless saying that webmin isn't supported, then no
<rww> !search webmin
<ubottu> Found: webmin
<rww> oh good
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<rww> yay
<bazhang> that convo ended long ago
<rww> webmin is teh sux :c
<DJones> But....awww.... I was going to install it
<DJones> In a other life & timezone
<bazhang> <KiCKiN> are you an op on #ubuntu?  <--- from PM
<rww> i think i've spent more time arguing with swap "optimization" people than everyone ever has saved by optimizing swap
<k1l> rww: :)
<bazhang> "using linux since 1991"
<bazhang> rly?
<Pici> 200 KiB!
<k1l> bazhang: so he helped linus developing it?
<bazhang> and he cannot figure out some basic issue like he was?
<k1l> or maybe he told linus how to do it properly
<bazhang> k1l, haha
<bazhang> "been helping on efnet with linux since 1991"
<k1l> (linus started in 91 with linux. so i doubt anyone can claim it used it since then. 92 was it put under the gpl. it was prop first)
<bazhang> his whole issue was fishy, as were the things he said in PM
<DJones> Also seems irrelevant that Ubuntu wasn't availablein 1991
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he must have written his own drivers for the server the ircd was on before breakfast
<k1l_> knome: pm?
<rww> 19:40:42 -!- Bot_EclIRC [~Bot_EclIR@177-131-122-186.acessoline.net.br] has joined #ubuntu
<DJones> !test1test
<DJones> Didn't respond to !test
<rww> yeah, I'm poking at it now trying to figure it out
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu modemmff channel spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> epicnah: hi
<epicnah> hi
<epicnah> are you one of the OP freenode?
<k1l_> epicnah: for freenode staff better ask in #freenode
<ikonia> worth noting 14.04.1 appears to have hit the repos now
<bazhang> nice
<ikonia> what a waste of time having a schedule
<epicnah> ty :)
<bazhang> well, one day
<k1l_> ikonia: no. maybe they got the proposed repos on?
<ikonia> doesn't look like it
<ikonia> just looked at the repos via http
<ikonia> package versions seem to tie in
<Pici> ikonia: they're supposedly RCing them..
<ikonia> what in main ?
<Pici> hmm
<knome> k1l_, yes?
<Pici> ikonia: I'm asking the release people about it.
<Pici> I only have like 5 packages ready to upgrade on my 14.04 server, but base-files is indeed one of them.
 * ikonia passes the release team toilet paper
<ikonia> I assume they may need help wiping their bottomg
<ikonia> bottoms
<Pici> ikonia: looks like it is needed to properly build the ISOs for testing.  Doesn't look like anything else is being changed yet though.
<ikonia> Pici: well 2 guys have reported their system is now showing 14.04.1
<Pici> ikonia: mine too now.
<ikonia> and to be honest - should that have been released to the main repo to build an ISO - no it shouldn't
<Pici> Its not in main, it is in updates.
<ikonia> yeah - but that feeds main
<ikonia> eg: it's main packages
<Pici> er, right.
<Pici> and I don't think it makes sense, but maybe I just don't fully understand the Ubuntu build process.
<ikonia> sorry bad wording
<Pici> i.e. I'm just the messenger
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> hence why I'm not shooting you
<Pici> okay ;)
<ikonia> just another sloppy bit of work
<Pici> ikonia: Anyway, they said that they've done this 4 times for 12.04 already. I guess we didn't notice that either.
<ikonia> seems odd
<k1l_> base-files is to update on my 14.04 that makes the 14.04 to 14.04.1
<Pici> yes
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-23
<daftykins> heya, spam message from 'smegmaking' in #ubuntu, via PM
<daftykins> contains racism, abortion and politics :/
<daftykins> g'night
<ikonia> /ban/whois smegmaking
<ikonia> oops
<ubottu> In ubottu, ivebeenlinuxed said: !hello is test
<IdleOne> no it isn't
<IdleOne> test is test
<k1l> seven_: hi
<seven_> k1:hi boddy
<k1l> how can we help you?
<seven_> kde error
<seven_> ubuntu error
<k1l> well, this is not a technical ubuntu support channel
<seven_> what is that
<k1l> you know what channel that is. you have been here before
<seven_> no i don't show what is this
<k1l> seven_: you misbehaved in other ubuntu channels and got kicked, muted and banned there. then you came here to call names. and on top of all you are not even running an ubuntu.
<k1l> so stop playing games.
<seven_> yes i run ubuntu and i don't play games
<seven_> i only play minecraft
<k1l> seven_:  please leave this channel when you dont want to clarify something about your behaviour and bans.
<seven_> nobody chat with me im so sad
<seven_> you idiots never help an old man
<seven_> ewf
<seven_> fer
<seven_> f
<seven_> er
<seven_> fr
<seven_> f
<seven_> r
<seven_> f
<seven_> ref
<Pici> how pleasant.
<h00k> wat
<IdleOne> h00k: apparently you're an idiot who doesn't help old men
<h00k> IdleOne: NO U
<h00k> IdleOne: old-man-not-helper!
<IdleOne> true
<jdoles> Ubuntu Debug Symbol Archive Automatic key is invalid when I do apt-get update. Why can't you keep basic stuff working?
<jdoles> Even basic testing would have uncovered that.
<ikonia> jdoles: this channel isn't a support channel, so if you need something from the operator team, please state it, if not, please /part the channel
<Pici> jdoles: Is there something that the operator team can help you with here?
<jdoles> I need you bunch of fools to become more intelligent.
<Pici> I guess not.
<ikonia> he's got too much history
<Pici> I know.
<ikonia> he's in ##linux slating fedora and suse for being failures, run by idiots etc etc
<ikonia> and ubuntu
<ikonia> he has no real value to anythig he says
<ikonia> so lets not entertain it
<bazhang> thats all he does
<ikonia> exactly - he's gone
<bazhang> he's the anti-linux guy
<phunyguy> ikonia: hey, I am going to need you to become more intelligent... mmkay?  Thanks.
<phunyguy> ><
<ikonia> noted
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> (Is that even possible?)
<phunyguy> ;)
<Unit193> ikonia: In case you missed the pings ---> #kubuntu has him now.
<ikonia> I did miss the pings - thank you
<Unit193> Any time.
<Pici> ahhhh
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-24
<genii> tsimpson, IdleOne I'm not sure which one got him, but both of you beat me to it.
<IdleOne> I think tsimpson might be right and it is a bot
<tsimpson> cross-channel tag team
<genii> He got a warn now in -ot but seems quiet there so far
<tsimpson> IdleOne: someone complaining about it in #freenode
<genii> Oh, booted from there already too LOL
<IdleOne> we don't waste time
<IdleOne> :)
 * genii makes more coffee and cookies
 * Unit193 eats them.
<daftykins> "funnyboy240" appears to be a timewasting bot, can someone +q or kick?
<bazhang> done
<chu> IdleOne: lol
<daftykins> yay *tips hat*
<IdleOne> :)
<genii> Odd, why woud: "<almostworking> microm:  i see, far as i know min 13, is based on ubuntu 12   ( i use ubuntu 122 on primary desktop macine("    trigger ubottu on Bug 122 but not Bug 12 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 122 in Launchpad itself "document new database setup trickery" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122
<IdleOne> Bug 12
<IdleOne> Ubuntu bug 12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 12 in Launchpad itself ""Next 10 messages" changes Display Settings" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12
<IdleOne> Bug 122
<genii> Weird
<ubottu> bug 122 in Launchpad itself "document new database setup trickery" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122
<IdleOne> beats me
<IdleOne> I bet there is some good reason for it though
<genii> Maybe it just uses the last one if more than one is mentioned
<genii> ubuntu 122 and maybe ubuntu 12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 122 in Launchpad itself "document new database setup trickery" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122
<genii> Or not :D
<genii> Anyhow, odd.
<IdleOne> my guess is tsimpso n or maybe Unit19 3 knows the answer
<tsimpson> ubuntu is an alias for launchpad in Bugtracker
<tsimpson> so you can say "launchpad NNNN" and you can say "ubuntu NNNN"
<tsimpson> the code checks that NNNN is at least 3 digits iirc
<genii> Interesting.
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !hwe is On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<DJones> Has anybody got any thoughts of factoid for HWE changes
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (cesci_fabr)
 * genii ponders "The Ubuntu have no voice suddenly"
<bazhang> sound probably
<bazhang> what did gnome-do do
<bazhang> that came out weird
<bazhang> tweaks?
<rww> press a button and type to launch stuff
<rww> like krunner on KDE except worse because not KDE
<bazhang> like the dash or something
<rww> i think it did stuff like calculations too, which afaik the dash doesn't do
<bazhang> ok
<IdleOne> Pici: you missed a *
<IdleOne> *76.101.38.26 or he will still be able to get it
<Pici> I don't think so...
<Pici> Also, they're pming me from another (cloaked) nick about the same thing now.
<Pici> and now complaining about trolls in #freenode, how strange.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-25
<rww> IdleOne: IP bans apply to freenode webchat users these days
<rww> IdleOne: https://blog.freenode.net/2013/06/new-tlsssl-channel-modes-and-webirc/
<ubottu> rocko2_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> dealing with it ^
<Pici> I guess today will be the "how do I upgrade 14.04 to 14.04.1" and "where are all the improvements that come with that" day.
<IdleOne> More importantly. Where is my free HDD!?
<IdleOne> All these free improvements are eating my storage space
<phunyguy> I don't think people realize that point releases are meaningless unless you ONLY update your system when a point release comes out.  I updated one of my machines when 14.04.1 came out, and got ONE package.  I am assuming it was just the package that changes your lsb-release from 14.04 to 14.04.1
<hggdh> there are people that only install security updates; there are others that don't even do that; additionally, there are new installs. All the three cases are potential point-release users.
<hggdh> but if you keep your install up-to-date, then a point release is just a marker
<tsimpson> new installs should already be of the point release
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> p;looiki\\
<elky> ^cat
<elky> who apprently likes orange peach mango juice so much i can't hold a glass of it without him climbing over everything for it
<Pici> does rww do that too? because that sounds pretty tasty.
<elky> lol
<elky> cat is currently knocking as much stuff off the table as possible because i won't let him drink from my glass or give him more food
<elky> also chewing on the blinds. this kitty chews everything
<elky> so now i had to put them up and it's too sunny/warm here now and i can't see the screen well.
<elky> #firstworldproblems
<phunyguy> elky: cats <3
<phunyguy> elky: I have a kitten that insists on getting in bed with me at night... taking a 10 minute nap, then clawing my face to wake me up to let her out.
<phunyguy>  /every/ night.
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (normalhum)
<rww> Pici: nope, I stick to soy juice instead of OPiuM juice
<genii> @comment 63341 Spamming !sync at first and then later pastebins of numerical nonsense.
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-26
<daftykins> hey, could someone update an ubottu trigger for me?
<daftykins> i think !nomodeset could do with having this one added at the end for those that have already installed - http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<daftykins> i'm not sure if it's just me, but i see no images in the existing link within that trigger
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu hanshenrik trying to provoke #ubuntu with racist comments for a bet - egged on by someone in ##linux
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> Anybody know anything abut testclient123455@ joining/quiting, number keep changing but rest of hostname stays the same
<DJones> testclient704772!~testclien@cpe-065-190-048-175.nc.res.rr.com
<Flannel> Pretty noisy, could fix-your-connection it.
<IdleOne> nope, but I haven't been paying attention. is it saying anything in channel and how often or the joins/quits
<IdleOne> s/or/are/
<IdleOne> probably best to just send it to ##fix_your_connection and be done with it
<DJones> I didn't think it was that noisy & isn't saying anything, just wondered if anybody had come across it before
<BhAwN> Wh here can unban me?
<BhAwN> Who*?
<Flannel> Hi BhAwN.  Let me take a look to see what the deal is.  In the meantime, and to save me some time reading, can you please explain to my why you were banned?
<BhAwN> yeah
<BhAwN> long story short, i called ikonia a geek
<BhAwN> i won't lie
<BhAwN> is asking questions frowned upon in that channel?
<Flannel> Alright, I'm done reading.
<BhAwN> and?
<Flannel> So, yes, you called him a geek, and said he was going to be alone.  But I think it also had something to do with your previous attitude, of, from what I read it as, was a little bit of "you should do this for me"
<BhAwN> no it was not
<BhAwN> first of all i didn't specifically asked him the questions
<BhAwN> he didn't have to reply at all
<Flannel> Well, regardless, I'm not going to argue about the specifics of the conversation
<BhAwN> secondly, I stated many times that I was completely new to this
<Flannel> because they're not terribly important to the banning.
<BhAwN> he gave all the answers very rudely
<BhAwN> So this counts as abuse by an op?
<Flannel> BhAwN: Can you please read these: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BhAwN> Sure
<Flannel> Let me know when you're finished and we'll continue.
<BhAwN> Done
<Flannel> Alright, do you understand and agree to follow those guidelines?  and is there anything you have a question or any confusion about?
<BhAwN> Nope
<Flannel> Alrighty, sounds good.  I'll just say try not to call people names in the future, even if they're being frustrating.  You can always choose to simply not respond to them.
<BhAwN> That's what I should have done
<BhAwN> Thank you
<Flannel> BhAwN: Can you please join #ubuntu-offtopic right now and say something, to verify I removed the ban properly?
<BhAwN> yeah
<Flannel> BhAwN: Alright, thanks.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<BhAwN> yeah
<BhAwN> how to be an op?
<BhAwN> is there something people do ?
<Flannel> !newop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<IdleOne> incredible
<BhAwN> okay
<BhAwN> incredible?
<IdleOne> yes
<Flannel> BhAwN: Apart from that, is there anything else we can help you with today?
<BhAwN> Flannel: See this is what I should  not respond to right??
<BhAwN> <IdleOne> incredible
<Flannel> BhAwN: Um, I don't know what IdleOne was referencing, it's likely it wasn't anything to do with you.
<Flannel> (That's another thing, lots of conversations happen at once on IRC, so they might not be directed at all at you)
<BhAwN> it sure was because i pmed him first
<Flannel> You PMd him saying "incredible"? or what?
<BhAwN> Asked him to unban me
<BhAwN> he directed me here
<BhAwN> Anyway
<BhAwN> Thanks
<BhAwN> for your help
<Flannel> Right, I'm not sure how "incredible" fits into any of that.  But yes, I guess if you feel like it's offensive, then ignore it.
<Flannel> No problem.  Have a nice day.
<Flannel> BhAwN: (If there's nothing else for us to do for you here, can you please part? we like to keep the numbers down to keep track of who still has open issues, thanks)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-27
<BhAwN> Ohh sure
<rww> @mark #ubuntu PerfM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> (I just did a dramatic reading of it to elky. She giggled.)
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> hi grendal_prime
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-20
<tonyyarusso> ikonia, Unit193: Awwww, you found a legitimate user using kiwiirc...  I added that while I was dealing with a host/nick-changing person and realizing that I'd set a *lot* of bans on kiwiirc IPs and couldn't remember seeing a non-bannable person using it.
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry I never was able to show up again...
<SonikkuAmerica> but what's the deal with blocking Kiwi?
<SonikkuAmerica> (from #u-o)
<ikonia> still trying to sort it out
<ikonia> you've not been forgotton
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't think I would be. :)
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: I'm trying removing the kiwiirc ban - we'll see what happens.  I'll also send a memo to SonikkuAmerica about it.
<tonyyarusso> He actually has a cloak too, but apparently hasn't been identifying when using web clients, so I mentioned that if he does he'll get exempted from bans like that.
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: I'm quite happy to leave it to be honest, I don't see positive users using it
<tonyyarusso> I'm hoping at least one of the problem people maybe got bored and moved on...if not, I'll just put it back and SA can use his cloak.
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: No, unaffiliated cloaks don't get set when you're using a gateway, so kiwi nor the other one will set the cloak.  He was identified when he was here.
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: Really?  TIL I guess...
<ubottu> wileee called the ops in #ubuntu (Slender03)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-21
<rww> "Please ask the user to speak in the correct language before firing one of these triggers at them." ~ irc/guidelines
<rww> this has to be the least followed rule ever
<tonyyarusso> rww: Wait, what?  How am I supposed to do that when I don't speak their language, but ubottu does?
<rww> in English, I believe
<tonyyarusso> That sounds less than useful.
<rww> that would explain why most people don't do it
<DJones> ubottu appears to have fallen over, ubot93 is covering
<DJones> Nobody else has commented, so just a heads uo
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> me and someone else gave an rip
<Unit193> I should likely have commented before DJones, thanks DJones.
<DJones> Unit193: Can you mute ubot93 now that ubottu has returned
<DJones> Or mute ubottu until its stable :)
<DJones> Unit193: Just removed ubot93 from #u to avoid the issue with duplicated replies
<Unit193> DJones: Yes thanks for removing.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-22
<ubottu> In ubottu, wxl said: !lococouncil is <reply> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhains, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> the lococouncil has been waiting on a request to update the !lococouncil factoid on ubottu. i just resubmitted it in hopes that may help things, but to no avail. is there any hope we can get this fixed?
<Unit193> !no lococouncil is <reply> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhains, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<wxl> thank you Unit193
<Unit193> Sure, just didn't want to typo it out myself. :P
<Flannel> !lococouncil =~ /nhains/nhaines/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Unit193> Flannel: Sorry, already snagged it.  Thanks for noticing.
<Flannel> I saw that it was fixed already, yes.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-23
<bazhang> <MotiveGFX> Is linux are ubuntu?
<bazhang> serial troll, hitting 3rd channel in order
<GitGud> ah i knew there was gonna be an ops channel
<GitGud> so who can tell me why i was banned from #ubuntu?
<GitGud> well ping me when you answer
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> GitGud: Any chance your IP address is in 66.187.72.0/24?
<GitGud> no sir
<GitGud> hold on actually one sec
<GitGud> cause i'm in my local library
<GitGud> 205.189.187.4
<GitGud> thats my current ip ^
<tonyyarusso> Ah, here it is
<GitGud> so what is the issue?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Set by you, 2015-06-24, bt log=68159.
<tonyyarusso> GitGud: Looks like there was someone being offtopic from that IP last month.
<GitGud> do you know the nick of that person?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: btw, the whois does check out to that IP being owned by "Toronto Public Library Board".
<tonyyarusso> Yes, but that's not terribly relevant really.
<GitGud> well. I was just on here yesterday with my home IP
<GitGud> right now I'm at my library
<GitGud> so it must had hit the filter
<genii> GitGud: "gambl0re" was the nick used at that time
<GitGud> yep. that's not me
<GitGud> must had been someone from the same library?
<genii> Possibly
<GitGud> so could I be unbanned?
<tonyyarusso> Normally we'd leave it until ikonia responded, but I think looking at this I'm fine removing it now - he can yell at me later if that's a problem.
<GitGud> alrighty
<GitGud> thank you
<teward> anyone on watch in #ubuntu today?
<DJones> What are you looking at teward
<teward> DJones: the same thing you called them out on
<teward> just a minute faster than you
<teward> :)
<teward> it smelled reminiscent of a bot
<DJones> Heh, I looked at after commented, but thatnks for the prompt
<DJones> after you commented
<teward> heheh
<teward> DJones: i'll keep you posted if i see them do it again, but likely you're already watching it
<teward> thanks
<teward> DJones: still around?
<teward> or any other #ubuntu op
<teward> *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr joins then excess floods, then joins again, excess floods, etc. continually, botnet like fashion is my guess
<teward> can we ban that from the channel in #ubuntu ?
<teward> Tebhw just flooded off
<h00k> teward: oh, interesting. Yeah, I'll grab it.
<h00k> teward: thanks
<teward> h00k: keep an eye on *.abo.wanadoo.fr in the future as well - there's been a weeks-long trend of this activity as well
<teward> in here, #winehq, and others
<Unit193> There's a few more hosts that do this.
<h00k> script fail.
<teward> Unit193: indeed, afaict from #ubuntu the most prevalent is the wanadoo one
<h00k> Unit193: can you grab it, I'm gonna figure out why my thing is broken
<Unit193> h00k: I'm not an #ubuntu OP, though.
<h00k> Unit193: I knew that, standby.
<Unit193> h00k: I can grab it still if you need though.
<h00k> c'mon.
<Unit193> Want me to just ban *!*@*.abo.wanadoo.fr for you?
<teward> Unit193: that's a pretty wide ban though
<h00k> Unit193: no, that's the entire ISP
<h00k> why did it +I them
<h00k> autobleh what are you doing.
<Unit193> teward: The more the merrier! :P
<teward> Unit193: heheh
<teward> "BAN THEM ALL!" *bans everyone*  *500 complaints to IRCC*
<teward> but yeah it's still a headache
<h00k> herp derp. fixed it.
<teward> there we go
<teward> thanks, h00k
<h00k> why is it not showing the entire channel on my client
<h00k> HOW DO I COMPUTER
<h00k> 14:02 ::: Mode #ubuntu "+b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr##fix-your-connecti" by h00k
<Unit193> Should be $##fix_your_connection
<Unit193> h00k: Really though, want me to tag it?
<Unit193> h00k: There you go.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Just ban the Internet - 100% of the abusive users come from there.
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: I've seen that happen! :D
<tonyyarusso> Me too - #linode@oftc, a couple weeks ago.
<h00k> maybe I just need to try /forward
<h00k> I'll do that later.
<h00k> my forwardban wants to +I
<teward> h00k: [2015-07-23 15:12:32] * Drone` sets modes [#ubuntu -b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr##fix-your-connecti]  <-- drone is wrong
<teward> burn it with fire?
<h00k> oh come on, internet
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: Drone is right, try reading it again, and look further back.
<Unit193> teward: ^
<teward> oop yep missed that :/
<teward> sorry
<h00k> it set the ban right, it's just not...
<Unit193> Heh, sure. :)
<h00k> 14:02 ::: Mode #ubuntu "+b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr##fix-your-connecti" by h00k mine did the same thing, but I told it proper
<h00k> but that didn't include the $
<h00k> tonyyarusso: see, work is killing my brain, why is it not showing the proper ban removal in that line?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: hrmwhatnow?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: the ban forward is reporting not-the-entire-line
<h00k> see:
<h00k> Drone` sets modes [#ubuntu -b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr##fix-your-connecti]
<Unit193> That's because that's what the ban was.
<tonyyarusso> I wasn't aware "ban forwards" where beings capable of "reporting".
<h00k> also exhibit b: Mode #ubuntu "+b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr##fix-your-connecti"
<Unit193> What about the one Drone` set?
<h00k> not reporting, just the server echoing back the mode change
<h00k> look at the channel
<h00k> ##fix-your-connecti
<h00k> I clearly had ##fix-your-connection in my line, I even did it manually, but it comes back "Set this to ##fix-your-connecti" and is cut off
<h00k> Does that make sense?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: But you didn't have the $, right?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I did not, but Drone did
<tonyyarusso> and Drone's worked
<h00k> I get I needed the $ for the actual ban to work
<h00k> I don't know why it's echoing this:
<h00k> * Drone` sets modes [#ubuntu -b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr##fix-your-connecti]
<h00k> oh, that was Unit193 clearing my ban
<tonyyarusso> That's the REMOVE
<tonyyarusso> 14:05:37 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ARennes-656-1-358-140.w86-214.abo.wanadoo.fr$##fix_your_connection] by Drone`
 * h00k sips
<tonyyarusso> Without the $, the whole thing is being interpreted as the hostname, and hitting a (probably wrong) character limit.
<h00k> It's probably hitting a chara-
<h00k> yes
<h00k> exactly that.
<Unit193> h00k: Whatcha drinking?
<h00k> Unit193: not enough, holy balls.
<Unit193> Sorry for the confusion?  I have french pressed columbian. :D
<DJones> Sounds like Unit193 is genii in disguise
<h00k> I thought drone set a ban, and then removed that same ban
<h00k> but drone set a ban, and removed my idiot screwup
<genii> Hm?
<h00k> I was wrong on the internet today. Let it be known.
<genii> DJones: We are both purveyors of fine coffees :) Consider joining us sometime in ##coffeeclub
<tonyyarusso> See, now I'm stuck reading IRC RFCs to see if they have different character limits than SMTP.  Darn you.
<h00k> that brings me to another point - my autojoins are screwed. irssi ends up joining my Freenode channels on other servers (slack)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: because...that's great info to know...
<h00k> tonyyarusso: what's the verdict?
<tonyyarusso> On what planet are RFCs one-pagers?
<tonyyarusso> Also, there are like six of them, soooooo
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I thought you knew how to ctrl+f
<tonyyarusso> Dear god.  This thing references RFCs from before DNS was a thing.  "the format of the Internet Host Table"
<tonyyarusso> AHAH
<h00k> oh lord
<h00k> that was probably the same time somebody read that RFC last, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> "<hostname> has a maximum length of 63 characters.  This is a limitation of the protocol as internet hostnames (in particular) can be longer.  Such restriction is necessary because IRC messages are limited to 512 characters in length.  Clients connecting from a host which name is longer than 63 characters are registered using the host (numeric) address instead of the host name." - RFC 2812, section
<tonyyarusso>  2.3.1
<h00k> TIL
<h00k> And TIF
<tonyyarusso> Pretty much
<h00k> (Tomorrow I'll Forget)
<Unit193> Wouldn't it be easier to read the source of the ircd? :P
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: That was going to come next if the RFCs suggested it should be longer and I thought it was an implementation error.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: At the beginning of this hunch I pasted the string into a text editor and said "63 characters?  That's an ....interesting length."
<h00k> I bet you can figure out why!
<genii> today I learned what TIF means
<Unit193> Can kIoeri be removed from #ubuntu?
<Unit193> kloeri is Freenode staff, kIoeri was a troll.
<genii> Unit193: Are you trying to confuse me now? Did i do good or bad? I need more coffee
<kloeri> you did fine :)
<Unit193> genii: A bad, you hit the staffer rather than troll. :3
<Unit193> kloeri might get angry. :3
 * genii hides
<kloeri> really? I must be mixing up my channels then :)
<tonyyarusso> genii: That's fantastic.  Thanks for the day-brightener :P
<kloeri> oh well, can't really complain as my targetting is also off a bit from time to time :)
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: Nice, though since he's already back in I wonder if it matters. :--D
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: Not really - probably had to invite, but not hard.
<tonyyarusso> Bad tab-completes used to happen *all the time* when the channel was busier than it is these days.
<genii> @comment 68455 Boo-boo, bad tab-complete
<ubottu> Comment added.
<tonyyarusso> Is that a pic-a-nic basket?
<genii> Hah, smartass
<genii> Well, at least there's that failsafe here that won't let you ban *!*@*  , which my Quassel used to substitute when the person left before command executed
<genii> I did that a couple times before I figured out what the problem was
<Unit193> There's no failsafe.
<genii> I think i did empty the channel at least once that way
<h00k> lol genii remoed a staffer.
<h00k> that'll get back at them for accidentally k-lining me one day many years ago.
<kloeri> genii: even more fun back when it was possible to kline *@* (yes, that did happen a few times)
<genii> I'm afraid to try removing it now :((
<genii> I'm having "one of those days"
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I remember that
<tonyyarusso> genii: I already removed your ban if that's what you mean
 * genii feeds tonyyarusso tasty cookies in thanks
<h00k> tonyyarusso: lol you do? Good memory.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> can you guys remove 14.10 from #ubuntu topic as its eol?
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: tnx
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the.... ok
<Unit193> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Pici> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<teward> Before I go on a tirade against a user can someone from the ops team scold CiPi (in #ubuntu-server: [2015-07-24 09:32:11] * CiPi fucks teward in /dev/null )
<teward> all because i said something in #bitcoin
<teward> (they've incited the wrath of ops in those channels, but they brought it to #Ubuntu-server as well)
<teward> because that behavior is intolerable
<teward> anywhere
<teward> especially in the Ubuntu channels
<teward> Pici: thank you
<Pici> teward: np
<teward> if he does it again i'll be back, and if he decides to go after my PMs, i hope he likes /umode +g :P
<teward> Pici: i think he's going to remain disruptive
<teward> bitcoin ops suspect he may be drunk but...
<Pici> teward: we'll see
<teward> giveni his attitude towards you right now, i'm making that my assumption
<teward> (that's 'disruptive' but...)
<genii> @comment 68461 Spamming gibberish
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-25
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (might want to (be prepared to) ban "Dildeaux!~stormroof@177.237.112.48" doing the rounds of channels with highly offensive output)
<rww> that WhitePride dude is back as channellier :|
<rww> and why am i not voiced
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-26
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hobbyist said: ubottu, how can I know if the fan is working properly? I have installed lm-sensors. And issued the command sensors. but it only shows temperatures.
<k1l> xdosx (~anonymous@modemcable183.214-163-184.mc.videotron.ca) somehow rings my bells
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-25
<ubottu> Dropbox called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-26
<nauticalnexus> I'm not sure if this guy was joking, but he said this in #ubuntu-offtopic 21:23      awesomess3 ║ I need an infinite hard drive to build a   │ AndrewMC
<nauticalnexus>                       ║ bomb to blow up the universe. Sadly the    │ awesomess3
<nauticalnexus>                       ║ hard drive is going to be the universe.
<nauticalnexus> well that didn't go well, awesomess3 said he needs an infinite hard drive to build a bomb to blow up the universe.
<nauticalnexus> I'm not sure whether he was joking or not, but it made me feel severely unsafe, to the point where I had to leave IRC for a short while.
<elky> i've spoken to her and i think calmed her down. i don't think she'll be returning to -ot for a while though
<Joseph1212> I got muted for a dumb reason and unnecessary can it be removed please
<Joseph1212> #ubuntu
<dax> k1l_: ^
<k1l_> its not a dumb reason and not an unnecessary mute if it prevents you from further harrassing against supporters in #ubuntu
<Joseph1212> he didnt want to post a link i called him a troll
<Joseph1212> i guess you call that harrassement
<Joseph1212> isnt the point of the help channel to help?
<k1l_> you were aggressive against  several supporters. we dont want that in #ubuntu
<Joseph1212> after i called him a troll then i got three people posting links
<Joseph1212> lol
<Joseph1212> when i asked nicely no one wanted to post
<Joseph1212> amazing how irc can be huh
<k1l_> you were not helping. and with that attitude i dont think its good to unmute you
<Joseph1212> well its easy to get around. its no big deal
<Joseph1212> i was simply asking him to prove it
<Joseph1212> others thought only home could be encrypted as well
<k1l_> do you realize that your attitude you just show in this channel here is still not acceptable?
<k1l_> if you dont want to stick with the Code of Conduct and the channel guidelines i cant remove the mute to prevent the other users.
<Joseph1212> look i simply asked for a link
<Joseph1212> thats it
<k1l_> no. you didnt "simply" and you know it
<Joseph1212> Joseph1212: oerheks show me screen shot
<Joseph1212> (2:48:01 PM) Kyoku: i have to enter the encryption key before i can even get to login
<Joseph1212> (2:48:15 PM) OerHeks: Joseph1212, i leave you to it. go look yourself.
<Joseph1212> logs are great arent they
<dax> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<dax> indeed :)
<Joseph1212> after his attitude is when the arguement started
<Joseph1212> i have my own thanks though :P
<k1l_> please read your logs from the part on you pasted here
<Joseph1212> :03:13 PM) k1l_: please read your logs from the part on you pasted here
<Joseph1212> can I get a english translation?
<Joseph1212> i already have the logs
<hggdh> Joseph1212: as far as I can see, your behaviour is not in line with the CoC
<Joseph1212> maybe you see wrong
<Joseph1212> what you want me to say
<k1l_> ok. your attitude is enough. please leave this channel. this mute will not be removed before 24 hours. then you can come back and try again asking for it to be removed
<Joseph1212> lol
<Joseph1212> your so cute
<Joseph1212> lol
<hggdh> that's it, I guess.
<Joseph1212> bye pumpkin boo
<hggdh> @comment 73349 refusing to seriously discuss issue, being sarcastic
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l_> setting -r on #ubuntu
<Joseph1212> i dont think that advice in room was correct
<Joseph1212> for the usb full encryption
<Joseph1212> "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security". is the option for installing ubuntu on a pc not for a usb
<Joseph1212> something else is the option for the usb
<Joseph1212> unless you can do both?
<Joseph1212> now this is funny
<Joseph1212> it looks like I was right
<Joseph1212> lol
<hggdh> Joseph1212: this is not a support channel
<Joseph1212> well remove the quiet
<Joseph1212> :P
<hggdh> Joseph1212: anyway, nobody discussed if you were right or wrong. We discussed you *behaviour*
<hggdh> Joseph1212: now, please leave the channel, and return tomorrow evening
<Joseph1212> well there are some people on that channel giving bad advice because I listened to someone on there one day and I corrupted information on my hard drive but fortunately i had a backup. I was asking about how to install on usb and this person told me wrong.
<hggdh> @comment 73357 returned, removed.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Joseph1212> I tried to explain to that guy that I called a troll in room about there is a difference between installing usb and hard drive ...he thinks they are the same way. so I got a quiet on this nick on #ubuntu over that idiot thanks a lot. lol
<Joseph1212> he hasnt even tried to install on usb i talked to him in pm
<Joseph1212> lol
<k1l_> @mark Joseph1212 rejoins again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, solarbird said: ubottu: fair enough, but it is nonetheless running.
<genii> dax: I was pretty surprised that he actually shut up after that
<genii> Whups,... mostly
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-27
<dax> Unit193: test
<dax> erm
<dax> test nao
<dax> oh
<dax> right
<dax> ok
<k1l> we have a bingo
<Joseph12121> have you taken the quiet off yet
<k1l> Joseph12121: no
<k1l> haunted: hi, what can we do for you?
<Joseph12121> so why was i told to come here now then
<k1l> Joseph12121: to reveal the issue that lead to the mute. but i will not unmute you since your attitude is still the same like yesterday that lead to the mute.
<Joseph12121> look im not here to play games with yo
<Joseph12121> you
<Joseph12121> do you know when the mute will be removed?
<k1l> Joseph12121: and so far no op seems to see it differently. so i would suggest to come back tomorrow and try to reveal in a manner that will show that you could be unmuted in #ubuntu and will make sure you wont be an issue again.
<Joseph12121> what?
<Joseph12121> are you going to remove the mute or not?
<Joseph12121> im not here to play a silly game with you
<k1l> Joseph12121: well. you needed to be kicked out of this channel several times, yesterday. so that did not show that you will act according to the guidelines so that we can remove the mute.
<Joseph12121> that did not answer my question
<k1l> Joseph12121: i will not rmeove the mute today.
<Joseph12121> if your not going to remove it I can simply take steps to get around its not a  big deal. that is easier than playing a silly game with you
<k1l> blackmailing is not the best way to get the mute removed.
<Joseph12121> apprantely you dont have nothing better to do than play games on irc
<Joseph12121> that was not a blackmail
<Joseph12121> did i ask money from you lol
<Joseph12121> did i threaten you?
<Joseph12121> lol
<Joseph12121> get real
<Joseph12121> you apparently are real good at escalating situations instead of de escalating them. maybe being an op is not the thing for you
<Joseph12121> in a channel like  ubuntu
<Joseph12121> by the way i researched that issue
<Joseph12121> that guy who told me to look it up myself
<Joseph12121> was wrong
<Joseph12121> sad
<Joseph12121> if your going to be an ass be right
<Joseph12121> those links that were posted in the room that you said i could not look up myself have to do with full disk encryption on a pc not a usb
<Joseph12121> usb install is different than a pc install
<haunted> ok
<dax> haunted: anything we can help you with?
<Joseph12121> lol
<Joseph12121> i guess k1l is trying to look up things to try to prove me wrong. poor thing is going to be looking for a while lol
<hggdh> Joseph12121: so, as you all done?
<Joseph12121> lol
<hggdh> Joseph12121: again: we are not discussing if you were right or wrong. We are discussing yur behaviour.
<Joseph12121> like i said if your going to be an ass be right
<hggdh> sigh.
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> and you are still rude
<hggdh> which is something we do not want in our channels
<Joseph12121> saying look it up yourself about something you dont know what your talking about can be real stupid
<Joseph12121> but of course that idiot no body said anything too
<hggdh> ok. I see we are not going to progress here. So how about leaving, and returning, say, n a few days?
<Joseph12121> i tired to talk to talk to him in pm. when he realized he was wrong he got real quiet and stopped responding lol
<Joseph12121> what a douche
<dax> I think there may be some miscommunication here. The question you should be trying to answer here is not "Is Joseph12121 correct?", it's "Why should Ubuntu's ops be confident that your presence in #ubuntu will not be problematic in future"
<Joseph12121> well if people have the attitude of go look it up yourself and no one say anything then yea you might have problems from people there
<dax> Alrighty. Assuming that you're including yourself in "people", please part the channel and come back if your opinion on that ever changes.
<Joseph12121> in a tech support help channel being right should matter lol
<Joseph12121> being right is kind of important
<Joseph12121> lol
<dax> #ubuntu-ops isn't a tech support help channel
<dax> it's a channel that you're sitting in because your behavior is unacceptable
<Joseph12121> i was talking about #ubuntu dummy
<dax> > it's a channel that you're sitting in because your behavior is unacceptable
<wxl> yeesh
<dax> @mark Joseph12121 further problematic behavior, user states they will not behave in #ubuntu. i have also reviewed this ban, and agree with it being kept (I think that makes 3 or 4 people now)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @comment 73372 unable to understand the difference between his behaviour and his rightness
<ubottu> Comment added.
<hggdh> haunted: what can we do for you?
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-ops haunted joined at same time as Joseph12121, said nothing, left when addressed
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> who is this haunted person?
<dax> good question!
<Unit193> Was in -irc, so guessing onlooker of some type.
<elky> appeared yesterday in my logs. they are in places that the joseph person is not
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Karrde said: !server is incorrect since 12.04 ("Since 12.04, there is no difference in kernel between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server since linux-image-server is merged into linux-image-generic.")
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> wyseguy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> 15.10 dies today, right?
<dax> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<dax> i guess stuff needs updating for that
<genii> Hasn't gone to old-releases yet
<tomaw> they've stopped boucning off the proxy scanner so maybe he gave up
<Pici> ty
<tomaw> then again...
<k1l_> yes 15.10 is dead from today on. but the repos stay alive some weeks.
<k1l_> and the LTS upgrade to 16.04 is opened now
<Pici> oh?
<Pici> I'll give that a shot when I get home
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000208.html
<k1l_> ^ 15.10 going eol today
<k1l_> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts   there is xenial now, so the lts upgrade works
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<k1l_> !no ltsupgrade is <reply> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l_
<Pici> looks like it would have worked here had I not used so many PPAs and other junk
<ikonia> so it's officially released now
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh PPA's the bag of junk that ruins everyones machine
 * valorie torrents all the .1s
<ikonia> there needs to be a standard/guideline set for people hosting PPA's
<genii> ikonia: This would definitely be an improvement over what we have now, which is a real mess
<ikonia> you have to sign up with a check box to say you've read and understand the guidelies
<ikonia> there are a few basic guidelines that would make it a lot safer, or clearer to use
<ikonia> if you are found to break the guidelines you agree to - you get your repo deleted and you can't post more
<genii> I still like the idea from a while ago now to use the launchpad API to give the user some stats about one when they use add-apt-repository
<Unit193> What type?  And what guidelines?  People should really just be more careful when they decide to use a PPA, maybe using ppa-purge to back out too...
<k1l_> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<k1l_> can someone with regex bot magic make that s/in July/on July 28th/ ?
<k1l_> i dont want to break all the variables again :X
<dax> !-15.10
<ubottu> 15.10 is <alias> wily - added by Pici on 2015-05-04 14:33:46
<dax> !-wily
<ubottu> wily aliases: werewolf, 15.10 - added by Pici on 2015-05-04 14:33:33 - last edited by Pici on 2016-04-21 16:25:33
<dax> !wily =~ s/in July/on July 28th/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<k1l_> ok, i will try to keep that in mind :)
<dax> !-amd
<ubottu> amd is <alias> binarydriver - added by knome on 2015-08-03 19:17:31 - last edited by dax on 2016-06-29 17:11:43
<dax> considering making an actual amd factoid :|
<Pici> amd is <reply> people used to care about amd's cpus, now they just care about their video cards, which are just ATI's
<dax> watch out, you mentioned ati. ati was consumed by eternal glory amd so you should correct your post to glorious amd.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-29
<Unit193> Anyone awake?
<phunyguy> w'sup
<phunyguy> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> phunyguy: Geeknerd might need watching in #ubuntu, but looks like elky is on it.
<Unit193> SpaghettiMonster*
<Flannel> Ramen.
<phunyguy> milkman too
<Unit193> I actually just had spaghetti not one hour ago.
<phunyguy> nice atheist reference btw.
<phunyguy> heh
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (blueway)
<k1l> expect him to come back with another torendnode or free proxy
<ikonia> ok
<k1l> i guess it was the nate guys form last month
<k1l> *from
<k1l_> the mint channels are set to autojoin on the irc clients on mint. so the people showing up in #ubuntu do this on purpose.
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> the channel is weak
<dax> or, as we say it in the USA, "SAD!"
<ohlolz> omg i need so much help because my upgrade to 16.04 doesnt work but cant send text to channel
<ohlolz> help me
<ikonia> you know why
<ohlolz> i waited from 14.04
<ohlolz> my pc doenst start anymore
<ikonia> you know why you can't access #ubuntu
<ohlolz> ikonia: why are you being so rude to me
<ohlolz> i hardly visit #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm not being rude
<ohlolz> i need so much help now
<ohlolz> more than ever
<ikonia> what other nicknames do you use
<ohlolz> you are making my ubuntu experience very unpleasant
<ikonia> what other nicknames do you use
<ohlolz> i'm thinking of trying debian now
<ikonia> what other nicknames do you use
<ohlolz> i dont remember
<ohlolz> i was asking your age
<ohlolz> because you are so strict
<ikonia> you where asking my age ?
<ohlolz> that was all
<ohlolz> they told me it's offtopic
<ohlolz> it was like a week ago
<ohlolz> i was unvoiced
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure thats not what happened
<ikonia> without your other nickname we can't help
<ohlolz> maybe ddd333
<ohlolz> they told me i'd have no problem with 16.04 i can't even start my new pc
<ikonia> we do not do support here
<ohlolz> so unvoice me
<ikonia> you are
<ohlolz> i can't send text to #ubuntu. are you trolling me?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you're banned from ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm trying to find the details
<ikonia> but sadly as you don't know your nickname we can't help
<ohlolz> "ddd333" did you try that one?
<ikonia> yes
<ohlolz> i think it was k1l_ who banned me
<ohlolz> unban my ip then
<ohlolz> do you realize how strict you are with all this happening to me?
<ohlolz> the debian guys dont get mad so easily
<ikonia> then use debian
<ohlolz> i will
<ikonia> ok
<joshua1234> have you fags finally gotten a life and something else to do than bully people on irc
<ubottu> joshua1234 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<joshua1234> you can read wow
 * dax shrugs
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-30
<crayon> hi, why am i banned from the main chan?
<elky> ^ no idea
<elky> crayon: no idea, you pinged out just over an hour ago and i see no bans. did you try joining again?
<crayon> thanks elky, in now...
<avis> can i please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic.  the last two times i am banned from there is is for extended periods of time that is never warraranted for the offense.  can you please docuement that ?  thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TheLawyer said: ubottu: that is not clear enough for me, what is apt-clone?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (vlan2)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu-mate (Guest79828)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-31
<k1l_> littke (b98913ef@gateway/web/freenode/ip.185.137.19.239)   was testing before the botspam began
<ubottu> DWSR called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (DWSR)
<k1l_> someone that has voice in #freenode should report that user to the staff
<k1l_> KALASH> ubuntu is for niggers. use debian
<ikonia> they don't care
<ikonia> just keep an eye on the channels we control
<k1l_> just kicked from -touch too
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #xubuntu (KALASH)
<elky> should be klined now
<elky> will probably return
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-24
<bazhang> ransomware in ubuntu?
<bazhang> never heard of this
<hggdh> perhaps now we have, if it is indeed one
<bazhang> 'targets onlu webmasters'
<Unit193> 'Linux.Encoder.1' and he's likly talking about: https://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/us/security/news/cyber-attacks/erebus-linux-ransomware-impact-to-servers-and-countermeasures
<awesomess3> well my last linux-related channel I have been banned from, ie. ##linux. Can I get unbanned in #ubuntu so I can talk about how much Firefox should just not exist?
<chu> Nope
<awesomess3> What if I pretend I'm a train and go "chu chu" like I'm a kid with a dad that likes to watch TV all day?
<awesomess3> OK you guys are wasting my time, OK? 8 minutes of wasted time. Time is WoW subscription time.
<awesomess3> I only got 3 days to get from level 90 to 110
<awesomess3> Let me guess, the purpose of Freenode IRC for you is to pretend to be channel operator for 1+ channels because you can't stand real life because in real life you have no way to tell your girlfriend to fuck off but hey you can ban her from your channel because you ARE a channel operator not a shitty boyfriend, right?
<awesomess3> Why don't you just pretend to be normal and just type `/unban awesomess3` into your stupid bullshit located on port 1-65535 with SSL using tcp6 or tcp and just fuck off from there?
<awesomess3> oh yeah I forgot IRC client
<awesomess3> oh yeah and do that in channel #ubuntu
<awesomess3> wasted.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-25
<DJones> The !mir factoid probably needs looking at
<DJones> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<DJones> However https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(software) suggests semi removal apart from IOT things
<DJones> On April 5, 2017, Canonical announced that with the release of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, the Unity 8 interface would be abandoned in favor of GNOME. When asked if the decision would also mean the end of Mir development, Canonical's Michael Hall said that given the divergent development paths taken by Mir and its competitor, Wayland, "Using Mir simply isn't an option we have."[7]
<DJones> However Mark Shuttleworth clarified on 8 April 2017 that development would continue for Mir's use in Internet of Things (IoT) applications, stating, "we have lots of IoT projects using Mir as a compositor so that code continues to receive investment."[8]
<DJones> I have no idea what the current status is, but links suggest either abandoned or limited to specific uses, rather than a current display server
<genii> Yes, there are a lot of factoids which are currently sadly out of date
<DJones> Yeah, only noticed because somebody asked about mir
<genii> ubottu: mir is <reply> Mir is a display server developed by Canonical and Ubuntu. From Ubuntu 17.04 ( Zesty Zapus ) onward, emphasis has shifted to embedded devices and applications, notably UBports as stated by Mark Shuttleworth ( https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH ). Regular Ubuntu LTS 18.04 onwards will  use GNOME.
<ubottu> But mir already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no mir is <reply> Mir is a display server developed by Canonical and Ubuntu. From Ubuntu 17.04 ( Zesty Zapus ) onward, emphasis has shifted to embedded devices and applications, notably UBports as stated by Mark Shuttleworth ( https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH ). Regular Ubuntu LTS 18.04 onwards will use GNOME.
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<DJones> :) Good response
<DJones> Just need !flash is You must be joking :)
<DJones> Or maybe flash is, a-ah, saviour of the universe, Flash, a-ah, he'll save everyone of us, Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<genii> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-26
<bazhang> !libdvd-pkg
<bazhang> yeah you dont
<bazhang> me either
<Unit193> It's basically like flashplugin-nonfree in that it downloads and builds libdvdcss.
<bazhang> the small print is 'we build it , *after* the next apt operation
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-28
<bazhang> ubuntu for sub sahara
<bazhang> oh yeah
<hggdh> well, SA is "sub" Sahara. a few thou miles sub, but still
<bazhang> I once ran ubuntu in a subway sandwich shopp
<bazhang> thats the closest to sub I ever got
<hggdh> same here. Subway -- where Ubuntu thrives
<bazhang> elqynn seems misinformed
<bazhang> ubuntu was made for the IPO!
<sarnold> could someone keep an eye on  android [~irc4andro@unaffiliated/mercenaryship] in #ubuntu-server ? he was supremely annoying eariler today and just returned with a ruder-than-usual greeting..
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-30
<bazhang> [supremum] (~anders@c83-254-110-251.bredband.comhem.se)
<bazhang> posting the danger command
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-23
<pragmaticenigma> Would someone please help me with two individuals in the #ubuntu who are not adhering to the community guidelines
<pragmaticenigma> Lope and aidrocsid have turned to insulting rather than being constructive
<Fuchs> yes, hello, just a heads up, mesu-ra who is ranting in #ubuntu does so after having been quieted in #freenode for the same, you might want to have an eye on that
<nacc> just receive a PM from Pumpkin: "15:30 <Pumpkim> heard you lick rotten balls of dead animals"
<Unit193> nacc: He's out of the channel.
<nacc> Unit193: thx
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-24
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Quokka_)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, qwebirc4882 said: ubottu:  i see this wiki my problem is not fix
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-25
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (mikeride poetry)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (poopynegromonkey)
<nacc> could use an op to kick "the_shit_fukker" from #ubuntu
<nacc> asap
<nacc> still there ...
<nacc> Pici: thanks
<Pici> np
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> you guys interested in the nmap results of those spammers ip's?
<lotuspsychje> perhaps to know more on them, gather info
<Pici> we're kinda letting freenode handle this whole thing
<lotuspsychje> allrighty tnx pici
<ikonia>  /win 1
<ubottu> CodeMouse92 called the ops in #snappy ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-26
<oerheks> hi, the spammers start to PM now...
<Pici> yeah
<Pici> just got one myself
<oerheks> Set /umode +R if you're getting tons of nonsensical PMs
<oerheks> godweari - pm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lovepopsickle said: ubottu, that release point is supposed to be released today.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-27
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, H7R said: ubottu with you any punctuation sign is agressive !
<Pici> ?!
<hggdh> don't even worry :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-28
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (Syndicate)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bionic-upgr-ScUs said: ubottu, you good looking bot :) issue is that the upgrade to 18.04 hit an error
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-29
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Nbte)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-26
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !hotspot is Setting up a wireless hotspot: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-set-up-a-wifi-hotspot-on-linux/
<hggdh> ^ added
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-20
<tomreyn> !ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, tomreyn said: !ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tomreyn> ^ make it reusable, remove incorrect schedule currently provided for 20.04.1 release
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-21
<Eickmeyer> !ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ubottu> But ltsupgrade already means something else!
<Eickmeyer> ubottu: no !ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ltsupgrade yet, Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> ubottu: no ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Eickmeyer> !ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ubottu> But ltsupgrade already means something else!
<Eickmeyer> ubottu: no ltsupgrade is <reply> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, $curLTSNum "$curLTSLong", are enabled days or weeks after $curLTSNum.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ubottu> I'll remember that Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: Done.
<Eickmeyer> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-22
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> !studio-controls is <reply> Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://github.com/ovenwerks/studio-controls/wiki
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Eickmeyer
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-23
<go_home> Is this the ubuntu secret hq hangout?
<go_home> Very much secret wow
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-24
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, valorie said: !grub-repair <-- there is also this
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: Eickmeyer:ubottu 1:0
<tomreyn> a tough fight, but well deserved!
<Unit193> Wake me when he tries to take on Drone.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-25
<Eickmeyer> LUL
